# "The HMT Thread"



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ladies & Gents...I present to you *"THE HMT THREAD"*. I have been benifiting from this forum for quite a while and for some time also contributing information & pictures of HMT watches. Being form India and having easier access to HMT watches than most people here on WUS, I have often replied to new to HMT folks queries,doubts,questions,what should I buy type of questions. I have also been able to give info regarding parts availibilty.

One thing that comes up agaion and again in my mind is the lack of a common place for all this information to be pooled for the benifit of all present and future HMT afficiandos. All threads on HMT watches have a rider of one kind or the other......What HMT RUW, My HMT, My Collection, Photos, Which HMT should I buy, parts availibility, repairs etc . I realize that the chances of an independent HMT forum are impossible (at least in the forseeable future). To help solve this issue, I am starting this thread in the hope that eventually it will become a one stop pit stop kind of place for anything and everything related to HMT, maybe even a sticky someday. All my learned friends are requested to kindly contribute generously whatever information they think is relevant to anything and everything HMT. I also encourage everyone with queries,doubts,info needed etc about HMT to post them her, so it becomes a WiKi of HMT. I myself with try to cull whatever information I feel should be available here from other threads here(of course with the Thread owners permisssions).

I start this thread with pictures of a Pocket Skeleton HMT that I got for a friend here....










http://









http://









http://









http://









http://









http://


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think your idea of an one stop online repository of HMT related information can be fulfilled only if you or someone else opens a website dedicated to HMT with properly organised and categorised contents. Re posting the information already available in several older threads in a one new thread will be a repetitive exercise, IMO. and the difficulty will still remain in wading through all the information posted in a linear thread format. 

Anyway good luck with this endeavor. I am happy to see any HMT related content.

Hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> I think your idea of an one stop online repository of HMT related information can be fulfilled only if you or someone else opens a website dedicated to HMT with properly organised and categorised contents. Re posting the information already available in several older threads in a one new thread will be a repetitive exercise, IMO. and the difficulty will still remain in wading through all the information posted in a linear thread format.
> 
> Anyway good luck with this endeavor. I am happy to see any HMT related content.
> 
> Hari


IMHO and belief it sure is worth a shot as long as learned friends like you contribute, which I am sure you will.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I'll start with a question for you. 

What do you know about the HMT that looks rather a bit like the Rado Original? Oval case, sloping sides, etc...


----------



## a salaam alaikum (Feb 11, 2013)

I recently got hooked on HMT, at it has been a quick slippery slope with me messaging fatehbajwa frequently for watch after watch.

I'm sure this has been asked and answered before but I haven't been able to find the answer (maybe I haven't looked hard enough). I've seen a photo of this watch a few times:








What is the story behind it? Is it fairly rare? I've been lusting after it for some time now.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Well done Fateh let's hope we get some good info here. Just a quick question. How long have Hmt been making pocket watches, are there vintage ones available or is this a fairly new venture?

Drew in answer to your question, you might be referring to the Hmt Kanchan. Gold plated lozenge shaped case looking very similar to the Rado.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Does HMT use child laborers in their factories? Honest question.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Jim from a purely personal point of view and I am only guessing here. Hmt is a huge corporation with ties to the Indian Government so I would have thought it is run within certain strict guidelines. But as I say I don't know the correct answer. Surely the same could be asked of Sea-Gull or Beijing.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Slow*Jim said:


> Does HMT use child laborers in their factories? Honest question.


Jim,

I quote from Wikipedia and this time Wikipedia is on the button "*HMT Limited*, formerly *Hindustan Machine Tools Limited*, is a state-owned manufacturing company under the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises in India".

No Government organisation in India has any connection with child labour.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> I'll start with a question for you.
> 
> What do you know about the HMT that looks rather a bit like the Rado Original? Oval case, sloping sides, etc...


What demag said, though now there are a couple of other models similar to that too. Will try to put up pictures soon.

Here you go.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Slow*Jim said:


> Does HMT use child laborers in their factories? Honest question.


No. HMT is a "Public Sector Undertaking" company also known as the quasi government organisations. The min age at which you can seek employment is 18 and you have to be atleast 12th class pass for even the class IV posts.


----------



## rjasonf (Feb 11, 2011)

I like HMT watches, I like the history behind them and the looks of them. My problem is that the ones I've seen are just too small for my wrist. I had a Janata and recently gave it away because I never wore it. Are there any larger (40mm+) HMT watches available? Thanks for the info and for starting this thread.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rjasonf said:


> My problem is that the ones I've seen are just too small for my wrist. I had a Janata and recently gave it away because I never wore it. Are there any larger (40mm+) HMT watches available? Thanks for the info and for starting this thread.


Nothing in handwound. But they do make large automatics. Have a look at the NASL, NASS and the Supreme series.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-11.html#post6152047

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-11.html#post6154726

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-hmt-nass-06-a-640549.html


----------



## rjasonf (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

This is one seriously beautiful watch.



fatehbajwa said:


> View attachment 1035838


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> How long have Hmt been making pocket watches, are there vintage ones available or is this a fairly new venture?


The earliest catalog in my possession that dates from the late 80s shows the Pocket watch. You have a copy of it. I don't know when they started the manufacture however. BTW do items, which were begun to be made as late as 1962, qualify to be called vintage?


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all,
just out of curiosity, what about the movement in the HMT hand wound with date complication (Ravi and Tareeq AFAIK)? On my Ravi I can read "India 1809-6" in the lower part of the dial. Is it the movement identifier, like in Janata/Pilot/etc.? Is it a Citizen movement built under license in India or is it imported straight from Japan?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hari I only used the term "vintage" loosely but in the watch world I would say that the 60's could be classed as vintage. After all we are talking 50 years of age. When you consider how intricate a watch movement is and how many knocks and bangs it receives in a lifetime to last even ten years is doing well but to last fifty years is surely an impressive achievement. I see one or two ten year old cars where I live. I don't see any fifteen year old cars except on very rare occasions and they are either falling apart or treasured gems. In my collection I have several 30 and 40 year old watches in nice condition I also own a few from the 50's and they are my treasured gems!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

One of the largest online shopping sites eBay......they class Vintage as upto 1983....just a thought.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

gborzi said:


> Hi all,
> just out of curiosity, what about the movement in the HMT hand wound with date complication (Ravi and Tareeq AFAIK)? On my Ravi I can read "India 1809-6" in the lower part of the dial. Is it the movement identifier, like in Janata/Pilot/etc.? Is it a Citizen movement built under license in India or is it imported straight from Japan?


1809 is the movement identifier. Pls check this post for all details:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-6.html#post5832229



demag said:


> Hari I only used the term "vintage" loosely but in the watch world I would say that the 60's could be classed as vintage. After all we are talking 50 years of age. When you consider how intricate a watch movement is and how many knocks and bangs it receives in a lifetime to last even ten years is doing well but to last fifty years is surely an impressive achievement. I see one or two ten year old cars where I live. I don't see any fifteen year old cars except on very rare occasions and they are either falling apart or treasured gems. In my collection I have several 30 and 40 year old watches in nice condition I also own a few from the 50's and they are my treasured gems!


Thank you for replying.



fatehbajwa said:


> One of the largest online shopping sites eBay......they class Vintage as upto 1983....just a thought.


Can you pls post the link to this, My search yielded no good results...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just try listing a watch...you will get to know. The is no link as such.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm always happy to contribute to any HMT thread. Perhaps our panel of experts can help unravel some of the distinctions between two parameters in the manufacture of HMT watches: time and location. In particular, I notice quality differences between "old" and "new" and also between different "new" HMTs which I presume are made in different factories. If we take the basic Janata as an example, here are pictures of two: the one on the left with red seconds is recent, the one on the right is "vintage". Big differences include dial screen, back imprint, and most of all, the finishing on the case sides. The old Janata has a polished case side, with well-finished corners; the new one has a rough cut with sharp edges.

With this in mind, are there HMT factories that we should consider better or worse than others? Is there a "golden age" of HMT that we should be aware of? Outside of India, I confess there's a certain mystery to these watches. We would never know they existed except for the generous efforts of Hari, Fateh and our other friends in India. Thanks, guys!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Just try listing a watch...you will get to know. The is no link as such.


FWIW, I have several listed there, but I have never listed a used watch, so I might not have run across this. Anyway, thanks for your reply.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

skywatch said:


> I'm always happy to contribute to any HMT thread. Perhaps our panel of experts can help unravel some of the distinctions between two parameters in the manufacture of HMT watches: time and location. In particular, I notice quality differences between "old" and "new" and also between different "new" HMTs which I presume are made in different factories. If we take the basic Janata as an example, here are pictures of two: the one on the left with red seconds is recent, the one on the right is "vintage". Big differences include dial screen, back imprint, and most of all, the finishing on the case sides. The old Janata has a polished case side, with well-finished corners; the new one has a rough cut with sharp edges.
> 
> With this in mind, are there HMT factories that we should consider better or worse than others? Is there a "golden age" of HMT that we should be aware of? Outside of India, I confess there's a certain mystery to these watches. We would never know they existed except for the generous efforts of Hari, Fateh and our other friends in India. Thanks, guys!


The one with the 0398 on case back is from Chinar, WF-3. The WFT marked watch is from Tumkur, WF-4.

The WF-4 is a newer plant than the Chinar. Chinar watches for some reason have the very rough brushing on the cases of their Janata and Pilot. I am not sure why, I think it is a part of the "design". I also have several examples of their other models like Vijay, Kohinoor, Avinash etc, all of them have superbly polished cases, so it is not a capability issue.

The heydays of HMT were during the 75-77. Their Nadir was in the late 80s when the entire top management were recruited by Titan.

Ok, nice, this thread has been started, atleast the HMT interest and curiosity has been re-ignited.

Best
Hari


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

hari317 said:


> The one with the 0398 on case back is from Chinar, WF-3. The WFT marked watch is from Tumkur, WF-4.
> 
> The WF-4 is a newer plant than the Chinar. Chinar watches for some reason have the very rough brushing on the cases of their Janata and Pilot. I am not sure why, I think it is a part of the "design". I also have several examples of their other models like Vijay, Kohinoor, Avinash etc, all of them have superbly polished cases, so it is not a capability issue.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Hari! This is such interesting and useful information, the sharing of knowledge that makes WUS so valuable to collectors. Certainly it's clear that modern HMT factories are capable of very high levels of finish. The Chirag below has a fine polish on the organically curved SS case that rivals anything I own.


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

hari317 said:


> 1809 is the movement identifier. Pls check this post for all details:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-6.html#post5832229


Thanks for the info.



> Can you pls post the link to this, My search yielded no good results...


One big Indian seller on ebay is bid2win.watches. At this moment he has 500+ vintage watches, 142 of them being HMT. He lists Rajat, Kanchan and other HMT auto as vintage. I bought a pre-owned Rajat from this seller for 10.5 £, I expected a rusty wreck, but it turned out to be in good condition.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Some Pictures and Specifications of the HMT NASS 11 in Black.

1. All stainless steel
2. Automatic 21 Jewels
3. 33mm without crown, 38mm lug to lug
4. Bracelet is stainless steel, semi solid.


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Some Pictures and Specifications of the HMT NASS 11 in Black.
> 
> 1. All stainless steel
> 2. Automatic 21 Jewels
> ...


I thought that modern HMT automatic watches were big sized, so I wasn't very interested because I like small (or vintage size) watches, 35-39 mm without crown. This NASS 11 is very small, even too small for my taste.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

gborzi said:


> I thought that modern HMT automatic watches were big sized, so I wasn't very interested because I like small (or vintage size) watches, 35-39 mm without crown. This NASS 11 is very small, even too small for my taste.


 Experimentation, evolution, hits and misses......everything is happening at HMT now.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

gborzi said:


> I thought that modern HMT automatic watches were big sized, so I wasn't very interested because I like small (or vintage size) watches, 35-39 mm without crown. This NASS 11 is very small, even too small for my taste.


Hi gborzi!
Remember that square watches wear bigger than the numbers suggest. I have a similar preferred size band to you and this 2x3 cm Luch fits me just fine


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi gborzi!
> Remember that square watches wear bigger than the numbers suggest. I have a similar preferred size band to you and this 2x3 cm Luch fits me just fine
> View attachment 1038480


I really like this Luch of yours OhDark ... nice to see it out !!! I hope this is one of the "keepers" !!!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers, tss!


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Experimentation, evolution, hits and misses......everything is happening at HMT now.


That's good, the more choice we have, the better. It would be nice to have a list of HMT automatics with sizes and pics.


OhDark30 said:


> Remember that square watches wear bigger than the numbers suggest. I have a similar preferred size band to you and this 2x3 cm Luch fits me just fine


Very nice watch, does it have the 2209 movement? I think you're right about rectangular/square watches. My old Vetta Dry has about the same measures as the NASS 11, but doesn't look too small.
In the above mentioned band size I know the following alternatives:
1) Vintage;
2) HMT handwound and some autos;
3) baseline Seiko (37-38 mm);
4) Shangai watches.
Do you know more?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

gborzi said:


> That's good, the more choice we have, the better. It would be nice to have a list of HMT automatics with sizes and pics.
> 
> Very nice watch, does it have the 2209 movement? I think you're right about rectangular/square watches. My old Vetta Dry has about the same measures as the NASS 11, but doesn't look too small.
> In the above mentioned band size I know the following alternatives:
> ...


Orient 3 star? These are sold brand new in India at prices lower than some of the new HMT automatics.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Orient 3 star? These are sold brand new in India at prices lower than some of the new HMT automatics.


Hey Hari......where would I be able to find brand new Orient 3 stars at prices lower tan HMT automatics?

A PM perhaps?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, gborzi! Yes, it's a 2209. 
You're right, most of my watches are vintage, Russian and others. The smaller Seikos do look promising too.

I've recently seen new square Zarya watches on eBay that looked good - I'll post a link when I'm on my computer

Hopefully the big watch trend will swing back to sensible dimensions before the vintages run out, or we've explored the whole HMT range!

Best, OD30


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hey Hari......where would I be able to find brand new Orient 3 stars at prices lower tan HMT automatics?
> 
> A PM perhaps?


Actually it seems they have a Distributor in India now, selling with 1 year warranty. No problems sharing it with you here. Most Watch shops at Fort, Mumbai carry the basic 3 star range, made in Japan, steel case back, pusher for day calender at 4500/- mrp.

I HTH.

Hari


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

a salaam alaikum said:


> I recently got hooked on HMT, at it has been a quick slippery slope with me messaging fatehbajwa frequently for watch after watch.
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked and answered before but I haven't been able to find the answer (maybe I haven't looked hard enough). I've seen a photo of this watch a few times:
> View attachment 1035805
> ...


I would also like to know more about this pilot.. never seen one in wruw or hmt threads...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jopex said:


> I would also like to know more about this pilot.. never seen one in wruw or hmt threads...


There are several pictures of this watch and some good discussion in this massive thread on WUS:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-hmt-pilot-watch-india-358912.html


----------



## DinoBoy (Oct 11, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Some Pictures and Specifications of the HMT NASS 11 in Black.
> 
> 1. All stainless steel
> 2. Automatic 21 Jewels
> ...


Man, I love the NASS-11. Anyone know if those are available through eBay or online?


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, gborzi! Yes, it's a 2209.
> You're right, most of my watches are vintage, Russian and others. The smaller Seikos do look promising too.
> 
> I've recently seen new square Zarya watches on eBay that looked good - I'll post a link when I'm on my computer
> ...


And base Orient, as Hari noticed. I have to add a square watch to my collection, perhaps the NASS 11 will do.
I think that years ago, making small and thin watches was a way for watch factories to demonstrate their workmanship.



hari317 said:


> Orient 3 star? These are sold brand new in India at prices lower than some of the new HMT automatics.



You're right, I forgot them. Here in Italy the lowest price for Orient 3 stars is 35 euro + 12.10 euro for the delivery. Less than 50 euros total, which is the price in India?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi gborzi. That Zaria link (his spelling) - leon1965jazz on eBay. From €26, 9 postage, several styles








Sorry Fateh - will bring HMTs to the party tomorrow. 
That pocket watch will suit my friend down to the ground


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

A couple of friends. 

Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi gborzi. That Zaria link (his spelling) - leon1965jazz on eBay. From €26, 9 postage, several styles


Do be aware that towards the end of Zaria's operation, they shoehorned CSMs into some of the dress watches, at least a few of these offered by Leon are like that.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Another HMT Pocket Watch...................


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Very nice pictures!


Thanks Hari. I try.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Just received this in the mail. It's not the one I ordered so I know nothing about it. But at least the wife likes it!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

H3RRINGTON said:


> Just received this in the mail. It's not the one I ordered so I know nothing about it. But at least the wife likes it!


The dial is repainted and is a fantasy dial, but looks good anyway. Congrats!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

H3RRINGTON said:


> View attachment 1039803
> 
> 
> Just received this in the mail. It's not the one I ordered so I know nothing about it. But at least the wife likes it!


Imaginative, to say the least.


----------



## WTCNerd (Aug 27, 2011)

how much are these pocket watches ?


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

H3RRINGTON said:


> View attachment 1039803
> 
> 
> Just received this in the mail. It's not the one I ordered so I know nothing about it. But at least the wife likes it!


This is a situation where a repainted dial actually works. It gives the Janata character. I like it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

WTCNerd said:


> how much are these pocket watches ?


PM sent.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevan said:


> This is a situation where a repainted dial actually works. It gives the Janata character. I like it.


I like it too. Wish the finish/quality was better.


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

Just bought a Vintage HMT Chirag Brown Handwind from our man at the 'Bay. I've spent more on ordering a pizza than I just did when I bought this watch....amazing.

Anyway, I'm thinking about throwing it on a nato. It takes a 18mm strap, right?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

LejfK said:


> Just bought a Vintage HMT Chirag Brown Handwind from our man at the 'Bay. I've spent more on ordering a pizza than I just did when I bought this watch....amazing.
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking about throwing it on a nato. It takes a 18mm strap, right?


Thanks..............Yes, its 18 mm.


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> One of the largest online shopping sites eBay......they class Vintage as upto 1983....just a thought.





fatehbajwa said:


> Thanks..............Yes, its 18 mm.


Thinking about this one, maybe if I distressed it up a bit. Any thoughts or suggestions? 18mm Saddle Leather NATO Style Military Watch Band Timex Solid Strap | eBay


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

LejfK said:


> Thinking about this one, maybe if I distressed it up a bit. Any thoughts or suggestions? 18mm Saddle Leather NATO Style Military Watch Band Timex Solid Strap | eBay


Yep........roughing it up would look good. I would first try it without the roughing up and see if it just goes well as it is.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

LejfK said:


> Thinking about this one, maybe if I distressed it up a bit. Any thoughts or suggestions? 18mm Saddle Leather NATO Style Military Watch Band Timex Solid Strap | eBay


Or maybe a slightly darker shade....just a wee bit darker.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Some pictures of another beautiful model from HMT. The HMT Vikas with it's black dial and Roman Numerals and golden hands. The movement remains the same as in all other HMT hand winders....the 17 Jewels. It also comes in a white dial.....will try to post pictures of that too in a couple of days. I am going to try to populate this thread with as many pictures of different HMT models as possible, so I am going through my collection and finding those which I don't remember having photographed.

*Vikas:*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Vikas means blowing, expanding, progress or development in Sanskrit. It is often used as a male name in Greater India.


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Or maybe a slightly darker shade....just a wee bit darker.


More like this? 18mm Oiled Leather Suede Reg Brown NATO Style Military Watch Band Strap Fit All | eBay
You realize this strap costs more than the watch did.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

LejfK said:


> More like this? 18mm Oiled Leather Suede Reg Brown NATO Style Military Watch Band Strap Fit All | eBay
> You realize this strap costs more than the watch did.


Yes, this is better. Regarding the cost, maybe you should buy a few more.


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Yes, this is better. Regarding the cost, maybe you should buy a few more.


Found any more Bahadurs?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

LejfK said:


> Found any more Bahadurs?


Nah..... haven't seen many actually.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Avinash
*
Another retro beauty from the HMT stable. Simple dial and hands give it a very minimalist look.

Avinash is derived from the Sanskrit word "Vinash" which means destruction.....hence Avinash is indestructible and is quite a common male name in India. Ok, lesson over....now the pictures.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I came across an Avinash variant with a green dial, white indexes and orange accents twice on Ebay, and didn't pull the trigger. I wish I did. There's also the bright blue version.


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

Kevan said:


> I came across an Avinash variant with a green dial, white indexes and orange accents twice on Ebay, and didn't pull the trigger. I wish I did. There's also the bright blue version.


That brings up a question in my mind, and maybe fatehbajwa can chime in. I'm interested in vintage watches with colored dials beyond the normal white, black, cream, silver and gold. Nearly all of the HMT watches I see on the "Bay with colored dials I assume are repainted. So, what are the HMT models which used more unusual, colorful dials?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

LejfK said:


> So, what are the HMT models which used more unusual, colorful dials?


Chirag, Avinash, Chetan, Vivek, Kohinoor. IIRC.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

hari317 said:


> Chirag, Avinash, Chetan, Vivek, Kohinoor. IIRC.


Don't forget the Maurya (which came in a burgundy variant and bronze/copper variant) and the Kailash (I've seen several blue ones). There's also a brown Gautam.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

My Jawan on a Bond NATO strap


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Talking of Avinash and colorful dials...................here we go. The blue changes hue with every movement and angle of light.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevan said:


> Don't forget the Maurya (which came in a burgundy variant and bronze/copper variant) and the Kailash (I've seen several blue ones). There's also a brown Gautam.


Dave a.k.a. demag has a burgundy one now.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

For your viewing pleasure.....the *HMT Aroop*.

Aroop is again an Indian name, primarily used for males. It loosely translates into "one who is formless".


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Can't see the Aroop pics. Clicking the link goes to a Watchuseek page that says "invalid attachment specified". I don't think it's your fault though; I've been seeing it all over the forum lately. Something is going on with WUS.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevan said:


> Can't see the Aroop pics. Clicking the link goes to a Watchuseek page that says "invalid attachment specified". I don't think it's your fault though; I've been seeing it all over the forum lately. Something is going on with WUS.


You are right Kevan but I have no clue why this is happening???

Posted pictures again....OK now.


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

This one arrived yesterday, but I wasn't at home and picked it at the post office this afternoon (sorry for the bad quality pics).














HMT Kanchan deluxe, thanks to Fateh. Actually, this is a present for my father.

Regards.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

gborzi said:


> This one arrived yesterday, but I wasn't at home and picked it at the post office this afternoon (sorry for the bad quality pics).
> View attachment 1050007
> 
> View attachment 1050008
> ...


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

The new Rajat Supreme (yes, Fateh I know you are not a fan but it's really lovely in person!


----------



## goodjavstexas (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh no. It's happening again.. I like these watches.....


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevan said:


> The new Rajat Supreme (yes, Fateh I know you are not a fan but it's really lovely in person!


I am kind of getting to like this more........it looks less flashy now than when I had a first look at it. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

fatehbajwa said:


> I am kind of getting to like this more........it looks less flashy now than when I had a first look at it. Wear it in good health.


Like Hari says, it's a piece of good work. Personally if I had designed it I would've made the case slimmer because it is like a silver shell on your wrist, but it looks less garish to me than, say, the Kedar Premium for example. It's enormous next to an original Rajat. I think a watch that was 10% smaller all round would've been perfect, but it still looks like a nice "upgrade" to the original Rajat.

But aside from the slightly-too-big case, it has nice details. The dial is gorgeous. Examined under a jeweler's loupe, it's sort of a greyish off-white that has a sparkly sheen; the dialwork is unique and the printing is crisp. It definitely looks a cut above the NASL series' matte dials. The caseback engraving after you remove the sticker is 100% clean. They've really done a good job with it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

In my continuing endeavour to collect as much info/pictures of HMT watches into this one thread, I once again present the *HMT Bahadur*.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Very interesting dial. Resembles rough cotton khadi.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> In my continuing endeavour to collect as much info/pictures of HMT watches into this one thread, I once again present the *HMT Bahadur*.
> 
> View attachment 1053191
> 
> ...


I love that dial!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Guys/Ladies......all you HMT lovers.....we finally have an* HMT sticky!!!!!!*

Time to celebrate.

I received an email from Ernie just a few minutes back that he had very kindly accepted my requests to give some more prominence to HMT watches, and made this thread into a sticky.

Now lets do all we can to make this more helpful to all HMT aficionados by sharing all we collectively c_an._


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hey Guys/Ladies......all you HMT lovers.....we finally have an* HMT sticky!!!!!!*
> 
> Time to celebrate.
> 
> ...


Congrats fateh! I know you've wanted this for a while.

Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sticky !!! I'm glad to be able to post a very common HMT Jawan









Some different versions but the no lume painted dial & domed crystal is a very nice example.
Very similar to the HMT Pilot ... maybe we should collect data between the two with side by sides.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Dave.. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Loving the Pilot..dress it up or down, pretty darn versatile!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

congrats on getting the thread stickied.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> congrats on getting the thread stickied.


Thanks Hari.

It is you, who I look forward to making the most contribution to this thread, both in terms of amount of content as well as sharing your vast knowledge on the subject.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Some pictures of the *HMT Shakti
*
Shakti as per Wikipedia ...."Shakti (Pron: ˈʃʌktɪ) (Devanagari: शक्ति; from Sanskrit shak, "to be able"), meaning sacred force or empowerment, is the primordial cosmic energy and represents the dynamic forces that are thought to move through the entire universe in Hinduism.[1] Shakti is the concept, or personification, of divine feminine creative power, sometimes referred to as 'The Great Divine Mother' in Hinduism. On the earthly plane, shakti most actively manifests through female embodiment and creativity/fertility, though it is also present in males in its potential, unmanifest form."


----------



## a salaam alaikum (Feb 11, 2013)

My collection so far...


----------



## shopkins82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there a white dial Pilot out there?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

shopkins82 said:


> Is there a white dial Pilot out there?


Rare as hen's teeth !


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

a salaam alaikum said:


> My collection so far...
> 
> View attachment 1055863


Great Line up......keep adding!


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know how to catalog index this thread ... that will be tough.
It would be nice to have the different models grouped together.
Here a black dialed Tareeq ... photo taken last winter. I really like the hooded case.


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

What's the second one from the left?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

tss88 said:


> I don't know how to catalog index this thread ... that will be tough.
> It would be nice to have the different models grouped together.
> Here a black dialed Tareeq ... photo taken last winter. I really like the hooded case.
> 
> View attachment 1056705


I am looking forward to all suggestions/ideas how we can make this sticky into something truly useful for HMT fans. My endeavour till someone comes up with a better idea is to put as much info/pictures as possible with some details.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Second from the left in the above group shot looks like a Kohinoor.
Here is mine on a Staib Mesh Bracelet ... with a not to easy to find domed crystal.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> I am looking forward to all suggestions/ideas how we can make this sticky into something truly useful for HMT fans. My endeavour till someone comes up with a better idea is to put as much info/pictures as possible with some details.


Yes Fateh me too. I don't usually like to re-post photos but in this case let's get them all together.

By the way do you find you have back up watches of models? To use as donor pieces in case you need parts. 
My watch repair agent will do work for me if I can produce the spare parts. It is hard here in the USA.

I will take some new photos ... thanx again for getting us sticky'ed


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The humble *HMT Kohinoor*...I call it humble because it is IMHO the watch that sold the most of any HMT, largely because this was the aspirational watch of most if not all economically lesser privileged in India.......the watch of the masses! Must have sold many many many millions of pieces.​


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

tss88 said:


> Yes Fateh me too. I don't usually like to re-post photos but in this case let's get them all together.
> 
> By the way do you find you have back up watches of models? To use as donor pieces in case you need parts.
> My watch repair agent will do work for me if I can produce the spare parts. It is hard here in the USA.
> ...


Sure....just PM me whenever you need a donor part/movement...................This is a standing invitation to anyone reading...anytime you need a donor part...just buzz me...and you will have it...GRATIS.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The *HMT Misuni Automatic*....... beautiful watch....IMHO it is one of their best looking Automatic.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

A very very rarely seen model in the Janata series.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Another *HMT Janata* version. The watch in the pictures below is an almost pristine example with just a few small spots on the dial. The Silverish Dial almost glows with a Mother Of Pearl Kind of effect. Clean Cut applied Indices stand out much more than the printed ones.​


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the pics of Misuni. Beautiful indeed. Any idea if the dial comes in different colours?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

jvh said:


> Thanks for the pics of Misuni. Beautiful indeed. Any idea if the dial comes in different colours?


To the best of my knowledge, this model came only in this colour. There is a newer Misuni Premium. No patch on this IMHO.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Pranav

*


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info tss88 and fateh.


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> I am looking forward to all suggestions/ideas how we can make this sticky into something truly useful for HMT fans. My endeavour till someone comes up with a better idea is to put as much info/pictures as possible with some details.


Fateh, nice initiative, and you are continuing it really well. I will suggest one thing that will really be helpful to everyone, if it's possible. Can you edit your first post on the first page? If yes, then I will suggest you to put the name of the watch cataloged and a link pointing to the post. For a new comer, it is good to see many unknown models one after another, with the comments, but for those looking for specific model/version, such a compilation will be of great help.


----------



## shopkins82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I know Fateh seems to be the go-to for HMT watches around here, and seemingly for good reason. That said, has anyone bought from bid2win.watched on eBay? They're obviously repainted dials, but with auctions almost always around the $15 mark and occasionally going for under $10, it seems like they might not be bad for the price. Seems no riskier than most of the sub-$20 mechanical watches that get talked about a lot on the Chines Mechanical sub-forum. Is the painted-dial that big of a turn-off, or quality concerns? Some of the fantasy dials are intriguing, especially some of the colors never originally produced by HMT. Thoughts?


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

shopkins82 said:


> I know Fateh seems to be the go-to for HMT watches around here, and seemingly for good reason. That said, has anyone bought from bid2win.watched on eBay? They're obviously repainted dials, but with auctions almost always around the $15 mark and occasionally going for under $10, it seems like they might not be bad for the price. Seems no riskier than most of the sub-$20 mechanical watches that get talked about a lot on the Chines Mechanical sub-forum. Is the painted-dial that big of a turn-off, or quality concerns? Some of the fantasy dials are intriguing, especially some of the colors never originally produced by HMT. Thoughts?


I have four watches from them. All are fine. One is a Sanjay in an incorrect case, one is a Rajat, a Kanchan, and an Art Deco Janata. I've had no problems from them other than the Janata loses about 4 minutes in 24 hours but on the other hand, it's a crapshoot with vintage HMT's in terms of accuracy. Some of them are great, some of them are not so great.

The painted dials are not a big deal to me, but to some they are. I just wish that Bid2Win and other sellers SAY that the dial is refurbished when it obviously is. If I had an option I would always order from Hari or Fateh but sometimes Bid2Win has interesting models or better prices. The shipments are always well-packed. They take the usual 3 weeks to a month to arrive. If there's one you want, I'd say you can buy with confidence as long as you can see the HMT stamp on the movement. Some may disagree but that's my take.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I've bought from quite a few different sellers on the bay. As long as you accept you won't be getting a new watch and some dials are repainted you won't go far wrong. But I have found some real gems for very little money just by doing a little bit of homework.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

animeher said:


> Fateh, nice initiative, and you are continuing it really well. I will suggest one thing that will really be helpful to everyone, if it's possible. Can you edit your first post on the first page? If yes, then I will suggest you to put the name of the watch cataloged and a link pointing to the post. For a new comer, it is good to see many unknown models one after another, with the comments, but for those looking for specific model/version, such a compilation will be of great help.


Exactly...that's what I was thinking. A "mother" post with the name of each watch linking to the post with details or pictures about it. Then more links talking about the movements, history of HMT, real vs fake military models, etc...


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Kevan said:


> Exactly...that's what I was thinking. A "mother" post with the name of each watch linking to the post with details or pictures about it. Then more links talking about the movements, history of HMT, real vs fake military models, etc...


I hear what you're saying. But google is here for a reason. Why make Fateh work so hard when all it takes is a few keystrokes.


----------



## LejfK (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, my less than $20 HMT mechanical (due to my eBay bucks) is happily on my wrist. Thanks for the wonderful service, Fatehbajwa!!!!

It definitely has the retro vibe I was going for, and I can check the "India" box on my mental watch list.

I will throw it on a leather nato tonight and report back.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

LejfK said:


> View attachment 1057736
> 
> 
> Well, my less than $20 HMT mechanical (due to my eBay bucks) is happily on my wrist. Thanks for the wonderful service, Fatehbajwa!!!!
> ...


Wear it in good health and definitely post another picture with the leather NATO.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

animeher said:


> Fateh, nice initiative, and you are continuing it really well. I will suggest one thing that will really be helpful to everyone, if it's possible. Can you edit your first post on the first page? If yes, then I will suggest you to put the name of the watch cataloged and a link pointing to the post. For a new comer, it is good to see many unknown models one after another, with the comments, but for those looking for specific model/version, such a compilation will be of great help.


Great idea and I don't mind putting in the work over a period of time to set it up.......alas I can no longer edit the first post. My understanding is that there are only so many days during which a post can be edited.

Any other ideas to work around this?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

H3RRINGTON said:


> I hear what you're saying. But google is here for a reason. Why make Fateh work so hard when all it takes is a few keystrokes.


Thanks for the concern, Joshua. I am very passionately looking to make this thread worthy of a sticky. Thus, I don't mind the effort it will take to set it up like a few members suggested. But it cannot be done, as explained in my previous post. Any other thoughts/ideas?

I also wish the regular contributors to HMT threads would come forward and wholeheartedly help me in this endeavour. Guys, are you listening?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*The HMT Jayanth.*

Jayanth means Victorious. Jay= Victory and hence Jayanth is Victorious in Hindi.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I have 8" wrists.... What's the biggest watch hmt make? 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

dasmi said:


> I have 8" wrists.... What's the biggest watch hmt make?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


Would be from the NASS series I guess.

*HMT NASS 09
*
Specs:

*Case Dimension - 40 mm without Crown
Lug to Lug 49mm (approx)
The Lug/strap size is 20mm.
*


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

dasmi said:


> I have 8" wrists.... What's the biggest watch hmt make?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


Any of the NASS series, the NASL 1, 2, and 3 (2 is the biggest, 40 across and 49 lug). Rajat Supreme is big too (42 across and 45 lug)


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

Not ANY NASS watch. NASS11 wears pretty small:

NASS 11 BL | HMT Watches


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The *HMT Ajeet*.
Ajeet means Invincible .


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

If only these were in the 39-42 range, I would own them all. 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The link below is to some beautiful microscopic pictures of the HMT Pilot taken by curiousMan(with his kind permission taken .Will show the inner working of the HMT standard 17 Jewel hand movement in detail.

Link


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT NASS 06 Automatic 21J Day-Dater

*Specs:
Case Dimension - 42mm without CrownLug to Lug 51 mm (approx)
The Lug/strap size is 20mm.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> The *HMT Ajeet*.
> Ajeet means Invincible .
> 
> 
> ...


There are getting to be so many that I didn't know.
I really like this one very much ... thank you for posting this Fateh.

I remember seeing somewhere a list of model names & their meanings.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

tss88 said:


> There are getting to be so many that I didn't know.
> I really like this one very much ... thank you for posting this Fateh.
> 
> I remember seeing somewhere a list of model names & their meanings.


Thanks...............Will keep posting pictures and specs till I run out of watches................and there are many many more to go.
I just wish (and request again) the more HMT savvy members to come here and post whatever you can. Guys......you know I am talking about you.........c'mon you know, don't you...so come out and help .


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Gautam*.....a square case....comes in many colours....here I post pictures of the Golden Dial.

Specs:

Case Dimension-35mm across ( Excluding Crown)
39mm lug to lug (approx)

*Quoted from Wikipedia ..*

The name Gautam (also transliterated as Gautama or Gauthama and a vrddhi patronymic of Gotama) is one of the ancient Indian names and is derived from the Sanskrit roots "gŐ(गः)" and "tama (तम)".[1] "Tama" means "darkness" and "gŐ" means inter alia "bright light". Together, they indicate that one, who dispels darkness (ignorance) by his brilliance (spiritual knowledge). The name Gautam is a masculine name


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Maurya *

Probably named after the Largest empire ever in the Indian Subcontinent "The Mauryan Empire"

*Wiki Maurya_Empire

Specs:
*Case Dimension-36mm diameter (Excluding Crown)
41mm lug to lug (approx)
17 Jewel Hand Winding


----------



## mrtoren (Jun 27, 2011)

As a long time admirer, I finally placed my first order with Fateh for an HMT Kohinoor. Can't wait for it to arrive!

Unfortunately, the shipping time is going to push its arrival past the Barristers' Ball I will be attending at the conclusion of law school finals next week. I would hate to go bare wrist. Any chance that one of you stateside guys has a spare Pilot you're willing to sell? I'll pay handsomely. As it stands, I've been scouring the web from coast to coast and I can't seem to find a seller in the continental U.S.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT NASS 11 in Blue.*

*Pictures and Specifications of the HMT NASS 11 in Blue.*

1. All stainless steel
2. Automatic 21 Jewels
3. 33mm without crown, 38mm lug to lug
4. Bracelet is stainless steel, semi solid.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT NASS 12 in Cream/Off White.*

*Pictures and Specifications of the HMT NASS 12 in Cream Colour.*

1. All stainless steel
2. Automatic 21 Jewels
3. 33mm without crown, 38mm lug to lug
4. Bracelet is stainless steel, semi solid.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT NASS 12 in Blue.*

*Pictures and Specifications of the HMT NASS 12 in Blue Colour.*

1. All stainless steel
2. Automatic 21 Jewels
3. 33mm without crown, 38mm lug to lug
4. Bracelet is stainless steel, semi solid.
5. Day & Date.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow that is a very retro looking watch. I have a Ricoh that looks identical. I'll dig it out for a photo call.










Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Patrick Kansa, who I helped source an HMT Pilot, has done a small review on the watch. You can read it in the link below.....

Review Of HMT Pilot by Patrick Kansa


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

mrtoren said:


> As a long time admirer, I finally placed my first order with Fateh for an HMT Kohinoor. Can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> Unfortunately, the shipping time is going to push its arrival past the Barristers' Ball I will be attending at the conclusion of law school finals next week. I would hate to go bare wrist. Any chance that one of you stateside guys has a spare Pilot you're willing to sell? I'll pay handsomely. As it stands, I've been scouring the web from coast to coast and I can't seem to find a seller in the continental U.S.


Did you manage to find one stateside?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The *HMT Sona In White *Dial.

The ever popular HMT Sona with a White dial. Comparatively lesser seen than its more common golden dial brother....or is it sister?

*Specs:*

Case Dimension-36mm diameter( Excluding Crown)
42mm lug to lug
Lug size 18mm
17 Jewels Hand Winding


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Love the Sona. Unfortunately mine was extremely temperamental...often stopping until a tap on the crystal started it again, and stopping again if my wrist ever pointed outwards. I gifted it to a friend who uses it for looks and keeps time with his phone.

Thought of the day: I love HMT handwinds, but would it kill HMT to put onion crowns on some models? It would make winding so much easier!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> Love the Sona. Unfortunately mine was extremely temperamental...often stopping until a tap on the crystal started it again, and stopping again if my wrist ever pointed outwards. I gifted it to a friend who uses it for looks and keeps time with his phone. Thought of the day: I love HMT handwinds, but would it kill HMT to put onion crowns on some models? It would make winding so much easier!


 The problem is not specific to Sonas, can happen to any second hand mechanical watch that was not cared for, I am guessing here that your Sona was second hand. Yes, the newer Ranibagh produced watches are somewhat hard to wind. The Chinar and Tumkur ones were butter smooth IME. On some models, the crown is plain wrong, Pankaj comes to mind, very hard to wind that watch with its stupid small crown as compared to its case height.


----------



## mrtoren (Jun 27, 2011)

I did! I located a lightly used Janata with silver indices and Hindi logo from a private seller's personal collection on the West Coast; it should in the next day or two. By the way, I saw the white dial Sona you posted in a recent thread - are you able to get your hands on any more of those?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

mrtoren said:


> I did! I located a lightly used Janata with silver indices and Hindi logo from a private seller's personal collection on the West Coast; it should in the next day or two. By the way, I saw the white dial Sona you posted in a recent thread - are you able to get your hands on any more of those?


Check your PM's please.


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, took a few pics of my HMT pilot, bought from Fatehbajwa. Thus far the watch has been accurate to +/- 30 secs per day. One BAD flaw with this watch is that it has a fingerprint INSIDE the crystal, see the first pic.







This would have been an awesome purchase, had it not been tainted by smudge and fingerprint on the inside. The seller was happy to rectify the issue


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The *HMT Sona In Black *Dial.

The ever popular HMT Sona with a Black dial. Comparatively much lesser seen than its more common golden dial brother....or is it sister?

This watch needs a much better photographer than me to capture its true beauty......hard to capture because of the black dial.

*Specs:

Case Dimension-36mm diameter( Excluding Crown)
42mm lug to lug
Lug size 18mm
17 Jewels Hand Winding

*


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

The HMT stable is growing thanks to Fateh and Hari and one other seller I can't remember off of the bay..
Love the newest addition, the all numerals Pilot I got today(great lume)..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hosemg12 said:


> Love the newest addition, the all numerals Pilot I got today(great lume)..
> View attachment 1066178


You have managed a great picture without much reflection on the crystal. Hold on to the all numerals Pilot. It appears that only 50 were made by Ranibagh as an experiment, My city's HMT outlet can't seem to get more. I hope they decide to enter the model in continuous production.

HTH

Hari


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Hari, I'll do that..really impressed with this little jewel..wearing it now..cheers


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*The New Pilot with all Arabic Lumed Numbers*

*Specs*

Case Dimension-36mm diameter(Excluding Crown)
42mm lug to lug
Lug Size 18mm
17 Jewels Hand Wind


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

hosemg12 said:


> The HMT stable is growing thanks to Fateh and Hari and one other seller I can't remember off of the bay..
> Love the newest addition, the all numerals Pilot I got today(great lume)..
> View attachment 1066178


I have something similar on hold at my friend: Janata with blue dial. can´t wait to get it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> I have something similar on hold at my friend: Janata with blue dial. can´t wait to get it.
> 
> View attachment 1067262


That blue dial is something I am seeing for the first time in a Janata.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have also googled it, could not find any reference, just one old e.bay auction in Italy. Watch has genuine movement and case, here are some more pics:

























aftermarker dial? I don´t believe anyone would bother to make fake HMT.

edit: found another on e-bay. also orange dialed version. now I am totally confused.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-H...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item5d3d62a101


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

There are a lot of repaint dials right now.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..never mind, watch is really nice, also Patrik from CloverStraps has made really nice black/blue strap for it. And it is really affordable.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> ..never mind, watch is really nice, also Patrik from CloverStraps has made really nice black/blue strap for it. And it is really affordable.


Yes thats the main thing. If you like it then wear it in good health.:-! I bought a similar one with a red dial but when I got it it I didn't like it!:-d


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*THe HMT Shrawan *is named after a mythological character in the Indian Epic Ramayana. You can read more about it here on WiKi Shrawan.

Specs


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*The HMT Yashwant*

Specs


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

I am surprised no one has shown their Golden Kohinoor. I have a new classic black Pilot as well but I think that has had enough expose here, so....only my Kohinoor for your viewing pleasure. One more thing, I love the Timestars from India as well. I should start a Thread in affordable Watches, but Im too lazy to take pictures tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

The Kohinoors look wonderful in every color.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Did somebody say Kohinoor?

The Kohinoor is a very humble model from the HMT stable. Humble because it is IMHO the watch that sold the most of any HMT, largely because this was the aspirational watch of most if not all economically less privileged in India.......the watch of the masses! Must have sold many many many millions of pieces.​
*HMT Kohinoor* on HMT Bracelet in White Dial.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I link below a story that had been linked by a fellow member to a previous thread I had started about the HMT Kohinoor.
Interesting and insightful reading.

HMT Kohinoor


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Nice story. The Kohinoor is one of HMT's most beautiful models IMO. Very graceful lines about it. I think my Sanjay is a Frankenwatch with a Kohinoor's case; one of these days I will own a genuine Kohinoor myself though. I'm sure the bracelet is a hair-puller but it would look lovely on leather.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures of your Kohinoor and the link, fateh. A touching story.
I nearly went for a watch billed as Kohinoor on eBay a while ago, but it had 5, 10, 15 seconds markers around the dial. As I couldn't find any others like it, I left it. Could it have been genuine?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks for the pictures of your Kohinoor and the link, fateh. A touching story.
> I nearly went for a watch billed as Kohinoor on eBay a while ago, but it had 5, 10, 15 seconds markers around the dial. As I couldn't find any others like it, I left it. Could it have been genuine?


Kath..... Never seen a Kohinoor like that.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, Fateh, that's cheered me up!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Sudeep

*


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Tareeq*

Tareeq literally means "Date"........for obvious reasons.


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

I just saw some pics of the new HMT pilot with lumed Roman numerals. From the closed up shots, I am a little shocked at how appallingly the lume have been applied. Its finishing and presentation appear as though it was done by some blind 12 y.o. apprentice! The applied lume are uneven and all over the place. 

While I can appreciate the variations that can occur from being handmade, the pics of these new HMTs shows the total lack of consistency and any kind of due care when it comes to ensuring good presentation. 

I sincerely hope that some of HMT management stumbling across this post one day, and hopefully do something about this ghastly, embarrassing product.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I don't know...I think it gives it character. I understand how it would rub people the wrong way but this is the sort of thing that makes HMT unique. What matters most to me is functionality with HMT. What irks me most is the corner-cutting. The small crowns, sharp edges from time to time, and the small scratches or scuffs on the cases (the NASL series comes to mind here, though I have to say that my Rajat Supreme is perfect in terms of finish and equal to any Seiko for an equivalent price).


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with Kevan.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*The HMT Surya
*
Ultra Affordable

Surya refers to the Sun, in general. From Wikipedia


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Oh my. Ebay sellers are now stooping to listing descriptions of SWITZERLAND BRAND HMT and selling repainted Janatas with an ugly misspelling of "Janta" on the dial. I believe we have hit a new low, fellas. I used to defend repainted dials but I can't defend this.

Be careful out there and familiarize yourself with how HMT's really look before buying!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevan said:


> Oh my. Ebay sellers are now stooping to listing descriptions of SWITZERLAND BRAND HMT and selling repainted Janatas with an ugly misspelling of "Janta" on the dial. I believe we have hit a new low, fellas. I used to defend repainted dials but I can't defend this.
> 
> Be careful out there and familiarize yourself with how HMT's really look before buying!


Lol.....that is a new one......mind providing a link here?


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Genuine Vintage HMT Janata Winding Indian Mens Watch Bid to Win No Hidden Price | eBay

Notice the listing mentions Indian made but scroll down and you'll see "SWITZERLAND BRAND HMT" in big letters. And look at that ugly dial printing....


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevan said:


> Genuine Vintage HMT Janata Winding Indian Mens Watch Bid to Win No Hidden Price | eBay
> 
> Notice the listing mentions Indian made but scroll down and you'll see "SWITZERLAND BRAND HMT" in big letters. And look at that ugly dial printing....


Amazing!!!!!!!!!

The gall of these sellers.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Misuni Premium Automatic*
21 Jewels Day Dater

I am quoting Hari from a post he made in another thread...."About the name Misuni, The original Misuni was made in the honor of Sushmita Sen when she became the Miss Universe in 1994. Subsequently her competitor Aishwarya Rai became the Miss world, so they made the Aishwarya model."

I love the Misuni re-issue's pearl white dial, it also comes in black IIRC.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*The HMT Sourab Premium*
Automatic
Day Date
21 Jewels


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Wow Fateh, that's a nice one. I've seen the Sourab and the Sourab Supreme, but not this. It shares similarities with the Kanchan Premium with a similar dial design and a mineral crystal instead of an acrylic.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevan said:


> Wow Fateh, that's a nice one. I've seen the Sourab and the Sourab Supreme, but not this. It shares similarities with the Kanchan Premium with a similar dial design and a mineral crystal instead of an acrylic.


HMT.....they sure are improving.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

fatehbajwa said:


> HMT.....they sure are improving.


Sure are. I love the look of the Sourab Supreme in terms of the font used and the yellow dial, but dislike the number indexes and seconds markers. The Sourab Premium looks a lot better. If that had a yellow dial I'd be all over it.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow. Fateh that is a beauty. It has essences of a datejust while still being all its own. I love it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow.. I just stumbled onto these threads and this brand. This is so great! 

A budget friendly brand is exactly what I need right now  and they're so beautiful!

Plus some of these watches tick off multiple boxes for me: handwind, vintage, pilot...

Where do I start???


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevan said:


> Sure are. I love the look of the Sourab Supreme in terms of the font used and the yellow dial, but dislike the number indexes and seconds markers. The Sourab Premium looks a lot better. If that had a yellow dial I'd be all over it.


I does....not a yellow but a golden.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The HMT Misuni Automatic Black Dial....this is a beauty IMHO>
Automatic
Day-Date
21 Jewels


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

fatehbajwa said:


> I does....not a yellow but a golden.


Oh it had to didn't it? Hahahahahaha! It's like Al Pacino in Godfather III....just when I think I'm out HMT pulls me back in.


----------



## stovey (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anybody else had this? I'd thought at first there was a chip between the 10 and 11 o'clock markers, but it's smooth to the touch, and just now I found that tapping the crystal hard enough with a fingernail makes the speck jump as if held in place by static. So now I think maybe it's just a tiny flake of white paint from the face. Guess I could try taking the case apart to brush it out. I haven't touched the case back yet, because in contrast to my other budget watches (mostly Russian), this HMT was extremely accurate straight from the box (approx. 2 seconds/day) and there has been no temptation to mess with regulation.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

stovey said:


> Has anybody else had this? I'd thought at first there was a chip between the 10 and 11 o'clock markers, but it's smooth to the touch, and just now I found that tapping the crystal hard enough with a fingernail makes the speck jump as if held in place by static. So now I think maybe it's just a tiny flake of white paint from the face. Guess I could try taking the case apart to brush it out. I haven't touched the case back yet, because in contrast to my other budget watches (mostly Russian), this HMT was extremely accurate straight from the box (approx. 2 seconds/day) and there has been no temptation to mess with regulation.
> 
> View attachment 1078360


It's quite possible that it is a paint flake. I would just pop out the movement, wipe the crystal and pop the movement back in. Shouldn't affect the accuracy.


----------



## stovey (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try it after I get home from work.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

The lovely silver dial Janata variant. Chinar manufacture. I have to say, Chinar handwinds are so much easier on the fingers than other new HMT's.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*The HMT Kedar Premium*.......................Rado?????? :-s
Automatic
Day Date
21 Jewels


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> The lovely silver dial Janata variant. Chinar manufacture. I have to say, Chinar handwinds are so much easier on the fingers than other new HMT's.


what is the book in the background?


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

hari317 said:


> what is the book in the background?


"Time Stops at Shamli and Other Stories" by Ruskin Bond.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> "Time Stops at Shamli and Other Stories" by Ruskin Bond.


Oh nice! ever been to Mussorie?


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

No, only the US so far. But India definitely in the next year or so. Landour/Mussorie is on the list. Shimla too if I'm lucky.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The first HMT Quartz I am posting pictures of, but this seems classy to me.

*The HMT Inox IXGL 12
Quartz
Dual Time/Dial

*


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Domed glass! Way to go HMT. Too big for me but that is indeed classy.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*The HMT Ravi
*
Ravi means "Sun" in Sanskrit and is a very common given name in India.

Date
17 Jewels
Hand Wind
In a Gold as well as a White textured Dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Kiran smooth dial: (on the request of Fateh)










For more pictures of this watch kindly see my post of last year here in my collection placeholder thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-3.html#post5179103

Regards,
Hari


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Fatehbajwa...do you ever have any of the red or blue dial HMTs for sale? I saw some recently that looked like cushion cases with column indices (no numbers) and was really impressed. However couldn't figure out what model they were or anything. The blue one looked the the name began with an "A" perhaps?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> Fatehbajwa...do you ever have any of the red or blue dial HMTs for sale? I saw some recently that looked like cushion cases with column indices (no numbers) and was really impressed. However couldn't figure out what model they were or anything. The blue one looked the the name began with an "A" perhaps?


PM sent.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The HMT Skeleton, a pocket watch with panache!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting these beautiful pictures in this thread, Kath. I truly appreciate it. I was coming around to thinking that this was going to turn into a one man show (and it gets tiring all by oneself) ..............besides a few friends, the usual HMT aficionados don't seem to like this sticky!

Really wonder why?



OhDark30 said:


> The HMT Skeleton, a pocket watch with panache!
> View attachment 1090313
> 
> View attachment 1090315
> ...


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

If I had a better camera than my phone I would post more pictures of my collection. As soon as I get the new strap on the Nachiket I'll take a pic of it. That's the HMT I wear most anyway. I'll also get out the Kanchans (regular and Premium) and add them here.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some old pics of my pockets, sorry for re-posting these old images which I had already posted in the other thread:


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures......keep them coming Hari. These seem to be taken in a shop. HMT showroom?



hari317 said:


> Some old pics of my pockets, sorry for re-posting these old images which I had already posted in the other thread:


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevan said:


> If I had a better camera than my phone I would post more pictures of my collection. As soon as I get the new strap on the Nachiket I'll take a pic of it. That's the HMT I wear most anyway. I'll also get out the Kanchans (regular and Premium) and add them here.


Keep posting......as many as you can, Kevan.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish HMT would genuinely heat blue the screws, they appear to be lacquered. I had to cherry pick my keeper pieces out of the many at the showroom for perfect application of the blue lacquer. The Pocket OC watch is my favorite.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures......keep them coming Hari. These seem to be taken in a shop. HMT showroom?


Yeah long back in 2010 in the erstwhile Dadar showroom.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Another version of the Janata..................beautiful IMHO. If only someone had not put oily fingerprints on the dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Another version of the Janata..................beautiful IMHO. If only someone had not put oily fingerprints on the dial.


Very nice!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just worked a bit in PS to try to make out how it would have looked without the fingerprint marks on the dial. Have a look....


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> Thanks for posting these beautiful pictures in this thread, Kath. I truly appreciate it. I was coming around to thinking that this was going to turn into a one man show (and it gets tiring all by oneself) ..............besides a few friends, the usual HMT aficionados don't seem to like this sticky!
> 
> Really wonder why?


Oh, but we're here Fateh, and we like it I'm checking a couple of times a week. Just haven't had anything new to post lately. Keep up the good work!
Torbjorn


----------



## mrtoren (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had my first HMT, a Janata, for about two weeks now. It's an incredible watch for the money and I've already ordered an HMT Pilot that should be arriving today. However, I've noticed that the ticking of the movement in my Janata is generally noisy; in fact, at times its downright loud. Is this a fairly common issue?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmt Vijay and Hmt Deepak. Lovely dials almost complete opposites.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Today I'm sporting the all silver indicies version of the Janata for a Mad Men classy look Very beautiful little watch I think!
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Torbjorn said:


> Today I'm sporting the all silver indicies version of the Janata for a Mad Men classy look Very beautiful little watch I think!
> Torbjorn
> View attachment 1095405


The hands and indices have a golden hue. Looks good.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

mrtoren said:


> I've had my first HMT, a Janata, for about two weeks now. It's an incredible watch for the money and I've already ordered an HMT Pilot that should be arriving today. However, I've noticed that the ticking of the movement in my Janata is generally noisy; in fact, at times its downright loud. Is this a fairly common issue?


I suppose mine are a bit louder than most of my other watches (except for the 50s vintage ones with similar movements), but I wouldn't call it an "issue" - I like the sound. My loudest watch is probably a Swiss made '55 vintage dress watch. Some of these simple robust movements in small cases are loud because they have less damping material around them than, say, a dive watch, and these 1800 bph handwind movements can have a pretty big swing to them.


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting either a janata our sonata (sorry if I got the names wrong) and u was wondering how the straps are on them. Are they basically just trash or are they actually good

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

FPSPearce said:


> I'm thinking about getting either a janata our sonata (sorry if I got the names wrong) and u was wondering how the straps are on them. Are they basically just trash or are they actually good
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


You must mean the Janata or the Sona. The quality would depend on what you are comparing them with. If you keep in mind the low price of these watches, I would say the straps are justified. It's not like they are not wearable at all. If I were you, I would first see them and then decide if you wanted to change the strap.


----------



## Vivek Menon (May 21, 2013)

demag said:


> Jim from a purely personal point of view and I am only guessing here. Hmt is a huge corporation with ties to the Indian Government so I would have thought it is run within certain strict guidelines. But as I say I don't know the correct answer. Surely the same could be asked of Sea-Gull or Beijing.


No they don't , They have never and never will. They have a very conservative labor union that handles the entire operation in each unit. It is one of those sloppy state run companies with some worthy assets.


----------



## Vivek Menon (May 21, 2013)

Is there any model in HMT in which they have their own movements and not imported ones. ???? Any replies with substantial proof/info is very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mrtoren (Jun 27, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> You must mean the Janata or the Sona. The quality would depend on what you are comparing them with. If you keep in mind the low price of these watches, I would say the straps are justified. It's not like they are not wearable at all. If I were you, I would first see them and then decide if you wanted to change the strap.


+1

The strap on my Janata was functional, but I changed it as soon as I took it out of the package. I would venture to guess most do. In my case, I threw on an $8 black leather Timex croc strap from the 'Bay. Perfect match.

Interestingly, the black leather HMT croc strap that came on my Pilot was substantially better. I don't plan to change it for now and wish they would make that their standard strap.



skywatch said:


> I suppose mine are a bit louder than most of my other watches (except for the 50s vintage ones with similar movements), but I wouldn't call it an "issue" - I like the sound. My loudest watch is probably a Swiss made '55 vintage dress watch. Some of these simple robust movements in small cases are loud because they have less damping material around them than, say, a dive watch, and these 1800 bph handwind movements can have a pretty big swing to them.


I didn't even think of that. The cases are actually so thin and light that they can make it through the metal detector in my courthouse. Convenient, but clearly there's not much of a sound buffer there.


----------



## wpwatchbuilders (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello Hari,

I have been following your posts on HMT for a while now, but your profile does not accept PM's Can you contact me directly? I am working to retail HMT's in the US and spoken to someone who claims to wholesale...but you seem to be the contact for this community.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I really wish the Janata was just a bit bigger. Maybe 38-39mm. On my large wrists anything smaller looks tiny. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wpwatchbuilders said:


> Hello Hari,
> 
> I have been following your posts on HMT for a while now, but your profile does not accept PM's Can you contact me directly? I am working to retail HMT's in the US and spoken to someone who claims to wholesale...but you seem to be the contact for this community.


Sent you a PM with my contact info. I have disabled my PMs, but I can be contacted by email by following the link in my signature.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a Maurya



And this one is in the mail


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

The Maurya is nice. The Janata is a fantasy dial not made by Hmt.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Not sure what you mean. The Janata is not made by HMT? Or just that dial?



demag said:


> The Maurya is nice. The Janata is a fantasy dial not made by Hmt.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Just that dial. Janata dial is usually white or black. If you enjoy it though then wear it in good health.:-! The Janata is usually the watch where you get all the colourful dials because there are no applied indices or markers on the dial. So it is easily replaced by screen printing. I am not an expert on this but Hari told me.
Hari and FatehBajwa are our two Hmt experts. There's not much they don't know or can't find out.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kitcarguy said:


> Not sure what you mean. The Janata is not made by HMT? Or just that dial?


Just the Dial. Usually worn out dials are repainted and the watches are sold on ebay as used watch. HMT has made millions of timepieces and there is a huge supply of used watches out here, it is a good business to repaint the dials on a mass scale and sell the watches with an uncertain movement condition but an acceptable repainted dial condition.

However in my view a repainted dial is not a demerit since some of them are well done and if the buyer is happy with it, who is anyone to complain. enjoy your watches.

Hari


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Good to know. I just bought it because it was cheap and I thought it looked good. Knowing this, I might purchase another and have my tattoo/artist friend draw something on one  I would like to get more info on HMT in general. Are there any that are more desirable then others? And more importantly is there other places outside of ebay that I might be able to purchase several at a time for a really good price?



hari317 said:


> Just the Dial. Usually worn out dials are repainted and the watches are sold on ebay as used watch. HMT has made millions of timepieces and there is a huge supply of used watches out here, it is a good business to repaint the dials on a mass scale and sell the watches with an uncertain movement condition but an acceptable repainted dial condition.
> 
> However in my view a repainted dial is not a demerit since some of them are well done and if the buyer is happy with it, who is anyone to complain. enjoy your watches.
> 
> Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kitcarguy said:


> I would like to get more info on HMT in general.


History | HMT Watches


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

Hindustan Machine Tools was established in 1953 by the Government of India as a manufacturing machine tool. Over the years diversified into watches, tractors, printing machinery, metal forming presses, die casting and plastic processing machinery, CNC systems and bearings. HMT is headquartered in Bengaluru (Bangalore). Successful technology absorption in all product groups through collaborations with world renowned manufacturers and further strengthened by continuous in-house R & D. Today, HMT comprises six subsidiaries under the umbrella of a holding company, which also manages the tractors business directly.
HMT Limited took over Praga Tools Limited as one of its subsidiaries 1988. [2] Praga Tools Limited was established in May 1943 as Praga Tools Corporation Limited to manufacture machine tools, with its headquarters at Secunderabad. It was renamed as Praga Tools Limited in 1963. It mainly focuses on the manufacture of machine tools, including CNC machines.
Operating units [edit]

HMT Limited has 18 manufacturing subsidiaries units.The constituents below, while it keeps the tractor business group.
HMT tractor business began operations in 1971 with technical collaboration with M / s Motokov, Czechoslovakia. HMT started the operation with the manufacture of 25 HP tractor manufacturing plant in Pinjore, Haryana state. Through the years, there has developed tractors ranging from 25 HP to 75 HP


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Hari,

Thanks for the link. I was just looking at this auction Free Shipping Excellent RARE HMT Janata Winding Mens Steel Vintage Watch Running | eBay and it says it has the Original Yellow dial?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Thanks for the link. I was just looking at this auction Free Shipping Excellent RARE HMT Janata Winding Mens Steel Vintage Watch Running | eBay and it says it has the Original Yellow dial?


Just a plain and simple lie.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you. And you have some very nice watches in your ebay store 



fatehbajwa said:


> Just a plain and simple lie.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Kitcarguy here is a black dial Janata and a silver dial version the Jubilee. I think both are still available.



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave, the hands on your Black Janata are not the stock ones that the factory fits. Just FYI. HTH.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Hari, 

Can you recommend anyone that sells the old HMT watches without going to ebay and without out of this world pricetags?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> Hari,
> 
> Can you recommend anyone that sells the old HMT watches without going to ebay and without out of this world pricetags?


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


>


I already know you sell them..lol . Do you happen to have a spare Janata Dial laying around?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> I already know you sell them..lol . Do you happen to have a spare Janata Dial laying around?


PM me what you are looking for.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

hi all friends, I want to introduce myself I'm john and I write from Spain,
thank you hmt watches knowledge, and I fell in love with its simplicity,
for now all I have in my collection two hmt janata and pilot one

excuse my English, but I'm using google translator

I have some photos of my two jewels










sorry for the quality of the photos


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to "The HMT Thread".......you have among the best HMT's in your collection. Keep posting.............and your English is perfectly fine. 



sharko said:


> hi all friends, I want to introduce myself I'm john and I write from Spain,
> thank you hmt watches knowledge, and I fell in love with its simplicity,
> for now all I have in my collection two hmt janata and pilot one
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sharko said:


> hi all friends, I want to introduce myself I'm john and I write from Spain,
> thank you hmt watches knowledge, and I fell in love with its simplicity,
> for now all I have in my collection two hmt janata and pilot one
> 
> ...


Welcome to the HMT fold John. Nice watches esp the older Janata with the nice crown.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

thank you very much to you both, I want to tell you that I follow everything you share on this forum and I thank him.
I'm sure the pilot is original, the janata I have my doubts because in its sphere remplazamiento janata reads but good watch and I love ire and learning more about them, a question fateh-hari, the crown is original?


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like I cant keep my finger of the buy button. Just purchased a Jawan and Janata from fatehbajwa


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> Looks like I cant keep my finger of the buy button. Just purchased a Jawan and Janata from fatehbajwa


May God bless your finger.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

OK Guys....time for some HMT Pilot eye candy. It really looks like candy/MnM's/Cadbury Gems !
The coloured Pilots are finally here. When I had initially seen pictures of these, I was not very keen/impressed. Looked kind of tacky in the pictures. But now they are in front of me, they are beautiful. The colours are very beautiful and with a rich depth to them. I got four colours, and here they are. 

Apologies for the lint.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

Hello friends, I would like to know where I can see these new models in its product on ebay not see fateh


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The straps on my Two HMT pilots reminded me of the straps TIMEX used to have on their watches back when they were selling pin lever watches.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Janata Hindi/Devanagari Script With Hindi numerals
*


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)




----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW the colored ones are amazing


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Just grabbed my first HMT quickly. Its a vintage Pilot but I dont think it has stock hands on it. Doesnt bother me cause I'l get a legit Pilot some day soon.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Just grabbed my first HMT quickly. Its a vintage Pilot but I dont think it has stock hands on it. Doesnt bother me cause I'l get a legit Pilot some day soon.
> 
> View attachment 1113694


I'm glad that you found a pilot bro.
Fate, your photos are fantastic as always.
When my arrives it will be a mandatory buy this or a tan leather nato


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

I currently own a Janata and Jawan that I received from fateh about a year back, and am in the market for another possible HMT addition in the future, perhaps an automatic. Browsing on the Bay, I've recently been noticing a surge in Rajats, which can be had for about $30. Why a sudden burst of these Rajats all of a sudden? 

Am curious, but also somewhat hesitant, as I don't know much about these sellers. The watches have pretty interesting dial and hands combos.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

hello friends, just bought a beautiful blue AVINASH our friend fateh

I'm thinking this strap for my hmt pilot, who think friends?


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

Hi, I just wanted to drop this link here, for record of 1 year of rough usage on my personal Pilot model.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/1-year-after-coming-here-advice-id-like-thank-you-%5E_%5E-874914.html


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

Hello again friends nice looking straps for avinash blue, I decided on this


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good my friend.



sharko said:


> Hello again friends nice looking straps for avinash blue, I decided on this


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

A few quick pictures of a Vintage Jawan.....the earliest model. Note the different hands and the case back engraving.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

fateh hello, nice unit, I understand that model is the first jawan?
I love that style of hands in a military model


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

sharko said:


> fateh hello, nice unit, I understand that model is the first jawan?
> I love that style of hands in a military model


Sharko, I too like this model so much that I have hoarded all the watches tat I could find.....and there are plenty. I have just sold one to a fellow member here and have never listed them for sale. Really nice IMHO.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

hello again, I have some photos of the new band for my pilot


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow!!! That's the first time I have seen a Pilot on a notched strap. Must say looks wonderful. Have to try it myself now.



sharko said:


> hello again, I have some photos of the new band for my pilot


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sharko, that notched strap looks amazing on your Pilot - great choice!

Sorry I've not been around for a while folks. My problem is that my Pilot and my 60s Smiths look so similar. The Smiths has been getting all the wrist time








I'm really excited about the chance of getting my hands on the super rare white Pilot in prateek's limited edition project. Go and vote if you haven't already https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/poll-limited-edition-hmt-watch-878912-2.html
Cheers! OD30


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

thanks fateh, blue've come home, arrived this morning in perfect condition

















I've tried the band I put the pilot
you think?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The strap makes the watch. Looking good sharko. Wear it in good health.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi:

Just thought I would share this. On a whim, I picked up this HMT Kohinoor, second-hand, on the bay for $15. Here are a couple of pictures including a comparison with the venerable Pilot. The Kohinoor is 37mm (39 w the crown) wide and 39 lug to lug. Just a smidge bigger than the Pilot























I really like this watch. I continue to be astounded by the value and quality of this brand. The Kohinoor might be something that people who find the Pilot a bit small might like. I sorta think the Kohinoor might look good with Pilot hands. Anybody got an extra pair of Pilot hands floating around?

Joe


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

You cannot go wrong with a HMT Kohinoor. Millions sold...in fact the highest selling HMT ever!!!



ronnypudding said:


> Hi:
> 
> Just thought I would share this. On a whim, I picked up this HMT Kohinoor, second-hand, on the bay for $15. Here are a couple of pictures including a comparison with the venerable Pilot. The Kohinoor is 37mm (39 w the crown) wide and 39 lug to lug. Just a smidge bigger than the Pilot
> 
> ...


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys! Just got my HMT Janata a week ago and i love it









The only thing that annoys me the most is how the second hand is too short


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good. Is that a yellow seconds hand? Did you do that yourself?................and yes that seconds is probably aftermarket..that's why it's short.



jedaxel said:


> Hey guys! Just got my HMT Janata a week ago and i love it
> 
> View attachment 1129297
> 
> ...


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

Nope i didnt do it myself. I didn't notice the significant shortness of it on ebay


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

AFAIK...The Janata did come with a red hand but never with a yellow hand. Let me know by PM if you want a regular seconds hand..Gratis .





jedaxel said:


> Nope i didnt do it myself. I didn't notice the significant shortness of it on ebay


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

hello friends, fateh, there are chances to get one like this?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PM sent, Sharko.



sharko said:


> hello friends, fateh, there are chances to get one like this?


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Where are you adquiring the HMT pilot? Is it new?

Thanks!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PM Sent



ANev said:


> Where are you adquiring the HMT pilot? Is it new?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

My new HMT Janata. Bought one for my self and one for a friend as a birthday gift. I'm very pleased with mine and the gift turned out to be very appreciated. Thank you Fateh for excellent service!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

theScanian said:


> My new HMT Janata. Bought one for my self and one for a friend as a birthday gift. I'm very pleased with mine and the gift turned out to be very appreciated. Thank you Fateh for excellent service!


I am glad you and your friend both like it. Wear it in good health. That's a very nice strap. What is it?


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

A ZRC micro lizard grain leather strap. Works very well with the Janata IMHO.


----------



## ecgirl07 (Jun 23, 2013)

Just bought this from a seller on ebay based in the UK so I should have it by midweek. Can you shed any light on it? I havent seen a pilot like it on a google images search but loved the cream turquoise colours.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

ecgirl07 said:


> View attachment 1132327
> Just bought this from a seller on ebay based in the UK so I should have it by midweek. Can you shed any light on it? I havent seen a pilot like it on a google images search but loved the cream turquoise colours.


I am afraid that is a mix of components from three different watches. The case, hands and the dial are all from different watches......none of them a Pilot.


----------



## ecgirl07 (Jun 23, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> I am afraid that is a mix of components from three different watches. The case, hands and the dial are all from different watches......none of them a Pilot.


thanks i thought as much as it didnt come up on google images - i like it though!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wearing the HMT Sona in White on an aftermarket strap.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> Wearing the HMT Sona in White on an aftermarket strap.
> 
> View attachment 1132944


Excellent choice, Sir! Cant wait to get mine I really think the Sona is a small masterpiece, tend to use my gold dial one at least a while everyday. And, as usual Fateh, great photography!
Torbjorn


----------



## Miguelcarmor (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi

I just bought this janata and kohinoor on eBay. I don't have them yet but I was wondering if you all can comment and tell me anything you know about this 2 watches. Year, curiosities, are they real, are they still on original form, etc...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguelcarmor said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought this janata and kohinoor on eBay. I don't have them yet but I was wondering if you all can comment and tell me anything you know about this 2 watches. Year, curiosities, are they real, are they still on original form, etc...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The movements of both are ok. The hands of the Kohinoor should be silver. The Janata dial is a fantasy dial made up by repainted. Was never like that in any authentic model.

HTH.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Torbjorn said:


> Excellent choice, Sir! Cant wait to get mine I really think the Sona is a small masterpiece, tend to use my gold dial one at least a while everyday. And, as usual Fateh, great photography!
> Torbjorn


Your Sona is enroute.


----------



## Miguelcarmor (Apr 12, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> The movements of both are ok. The hands of the Kohinoor should be silver. The Janata dial is a fantasy dial made up by repainted. Was never like that in any authentic model.
> 
> HTH.


Thanks fatehbajwa.

A little disappointed with the janata "fantasy" dial. Not cool from the vendor. Any way they both cost me 21 USD... Not a real problem 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

hello friends. a question for you fateh
that quartz machinery, employing the non chrono hmt


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

sharko said:


> hello friends. a question for you fateh
> that quartz machinery, employing the non chrono hmt


I really did not understand your question but if you are asking about HMT Quartz watches, there are lots and lots of non chrono models .


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> I really did not understand your question but if you are asking about HMT Quartz watches, there are lots and lots of non chrono models .


fateh forgive me, the translator plays dirty tricks
my question is: is miyota quartz machinery?
and that miyota unit?


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,

On a whim I picked this little gem up on the bay for $3.81 with free shipping. It was said to work .



Upon getting it today in the mail I noticed it making an awful rattling noise. I opened it up and discovered that something was loose. I am sure you can see in this photo what is rattling. How do I fix it? Any help would be great.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

kitcarguy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> On a whim I picked this little gem up on the bay for $3.81 with free shipping. It was said to work .
> 
> ...


Darn it looks like the rotor isn't even attached to the movement! How the heck does that happen? If you can find which miyota movement the hmt's is based off I'm sure you can find the part you need somewhere or through a watchmaker.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sharko said:


> fateh forgive me, the translator plays dirty tricks
> my question is: is miyota quartz machinery?
> and that miyota unit?


The most common HMT quartz movments are the 2160 and 2080.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kitcarguy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> On a whim I picked this little gem up on the bay for $3.81 with free shipping. It was said to work .
> 
> Upon getting it today in the mail I noticed it making an awful rattling noise. I opened it up and discovered that something was loose. I am sure you can see in this photo what is rattling. How do I fix it? Any help would be great.


You will need a special spanner to screw the rotor bearing's inner race on. The movt is citizen 6501. HMT calls it 6500. HTH.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks. Where can i buy such spanner?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kitcarguy said:


> Thanks. Where can i buy such spanner?


I have no idea where you can buy one. I have seen the tool with the watchmaker at HMT, looks like a nut driver, maybe you can make one yourself by measuring across the nut flats or you can get in touch with the OP of the following thread for more ideas.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/6500-vs-8205-inside-movement-397730.html


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

hari317 said:


> The most common HMT quartz movments are the 2160 and 2080.


thank you very much hari, in chrono are OS10 and os20?

Quartz miyota 2160 and 2080 ?, is that they seek information


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sharko said:


> thank you very much hari, in chrono are OS10 and os20?
> 
> Quartz miyota 2160 and 2080 ?, is that they seek information


Old Chrono model: OS10.

New Chrono models: OS20 and VD57(Seiko)

For further questions, pls email me directly through the link in my signature as I don't check the forums that often during the day.


----------



## Analyticalman (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi - I've been lurking on this thread for a while - never posted anything. However, I was in Pune for a business trip and inspired by this thread, I couldn't resist trying to find an HMT watch. To my indian hosts surprise (they thought HMT was long closed down) I did find a shop and bought this Kanshan Premium which I'm very happy with. I wonder though if its 100% authentic - I thought this watch has Lume - mine has none and the dots in front of the baton are green. What do you folks think?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

It's absolutely fine. Nothing to worry about. Wear it in good health.





Analyticalman said:


> Hi - I've been lurking on this thread for a while - never posted anything. However, I was in Pune for a business trip and inspired by this thread, I couldn't resist trying to find an HMT watch. To my indian hosts surprise (they thought HMT was long closed down) I did find a shop and bought this Kanshan Premium which I'm very happy with. I wonder though if its 100% authentic - I thought this watch has Lume - mine has none and the dots in front of the baton are green. What do you folks think?


----------



## Analyticalman (Feb 20, 2013)

Many thanks for the rapid answer. I wasnt worried anyway as the watch is rather quirky and quite pretty for a mans watch. Do you know what movement there is likely to be in the watch?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

My passion for watches in general and HMT watches in particular was limited to mechanical watches. I was not too attracted to the designs of HMT Quartz watches. Most were too golden/blingy/gaudy for my liking.

Well, looks like HMT listened to my wishes!

I got this and a few more classy looking(IMHO) quartz models from the INOX range of HMT.

Pictures below for your viewing pleasure....they are quick and dirty pics...excuse the glare/reflections.

*IXGL 11
*
Diameter: 40mm
Lug To Lug: 46mm
Lug Size: 22mm









































































The leather strap impressive is unlike other HMT watches.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Those are really nice looking watches


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks....Posting some more pictures in another colour in a minute. 



kitcarguy said:


> Those are really nice looking watches


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Inox IXGL 11 Black

Diameter: 40mm
Lug To Lug: 46mm
Lug Size: 22mm

*


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Im going to have to pick one of these up soon. I wish they were readily available in the usa without having to ship them. Then again i am glad they are not because i would own way more then i have

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello guys!!! Sorry to jump in your thread. I have a question to all of you. I recently acquired a used HMT Janata with the art deco numbers and wonder if there is a way to polish the crystal to get rid of some marks. They don't really affect the looks of it at all, but I know they're there so considering how anal i am with my watches.... you know what I mean... i llove this watch!!! Thank you for your response


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Google for a product called Polywatch. Works like magic.





Pachuco76 said:


> Hello guys!!! Sorry to jump in your thread. I have a question to all of you. I recently acquired a used HMT Janata with the art deco numbers and wonder if there is a way to polish the crystal to get rid of some marks. They don't really affect the looks of it at all, but I know they're there so considering how anal i am with my watches.... you know what I mean... i llove this watch!!! Thank you for your response


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Inox IXGL 11 White

Diameter: 40mm
Lug To Lug: 46mm
Lug Size: 22mm



*
















More Pictures HERE


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Inox IXGL 12 Dual Time
*
















More Pictures HERE


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

That is some nice ones


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, I am loving Quartz watches for the first time.





whoa said:


> That is some nice ones


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Fateh!! I will!!


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Several weeks ago Fateh posted this beautiful photo, but sadly a workman had left fingerprints on the dial. I have taken the liberty to "paint" them out.

With your permission Fateh I repost this fine watch !!! Thank you again for bringing us this hmt sticky !!!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn those Inox watches are amazing. I am going to have to bite the bullet and get 1 or 3..lol

On an unrelated question. Out of curiosity what would be considered to truely be a rare HMT watch? Is there anything they produced that is just impossible to come by? Just wondering.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The one in the picture right below your post..for starters.




kitcarguy said:


> Damn those Inox watches are amazing. I am going to have to bite the bullet and get 1 or 3..lol
> 
> On an unrelated question. Out of curiosity what would be considered to truely be a rare HMT watch? Is there anything they produced that is just impossible to come by? Just wondering.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow....Thanks. I too had tried doing the same but I guess my PS skills are no patch on yours. Wish I could get it done on the actual watch too.



tss88 said:


> Several weeks ago Fateh posted this beautiful photo, but sadly a workman had left fingerprints on the dial. I have taken the liberty to "paint" them out.
> 
> With your permission Fateh I repost this fine watch !!! Thank you again for bringing us this hmt sticky !!!
> 
> View attachment 1142799


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

You lost me..haha



fatehbajwa said:


> The one in the picture right below your post..for starters.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Given the growing popularity of watches from the subcontinent in these parts, I just published an f71 post advocating a WUS Indian Watches forum. Would love to hear your thoughts.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/indian-watches-forum-884928.html


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I am very much in favour. I had contacted Ernie a couple of months back and that time he expressed his inability to start a whole new forum but was very kind in letting my thread* "The HMT Thread" **be made into a sticky. I am very thankful to Ernie and a few other members who supported me then and help push that threrad in becoming a sticky.

Obviously, it goes without saying that a whole new Forum on Indian watches would be most welcome. I wish to put on record that I can and would be more than happy to provide all and any support required in running this forum in terms of time,input, anything else required.............in abundance. *



spacetimefabric said:


> Given the growing popularity of watches from the subcontinent in these parts, I just published an f71 post advocating a WUS Indian Watches forum. Would love to hear your thoughts.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/indian-watches-forum-884928.html


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

I think the problem in having an Affordable Indian watches forum is that other than HMT, what other Indian watch company is coming out with anything worth having. 2nd issue is other than HMT and Titan, what other well-known Indian company is there? There is so much more in terms of manufacturers/movements etc. in the Affordable Chinese watches


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT Inox IXGS 72 Quartz


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

indialogue said:


> I think the problem in having an Affordable Indian watches forum is that other than HMT, what other Indian watch company is coming out with anything worth having. 2nd issue is other than HMT and Titan, what other well-known Indian company is there? There is so much more in terms of manufacturers/movements etc. in the Affordable Chinese watches


Allwyn? I know they were not around for long but is another Indian company. I think a dedicated forum is a great idea. There are so many watches that were made by HMT is seems like a great idea


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just ordered this Janata, with new case and face. Only paid $21 including shipping. Like the clean simple look. Now the 3 week wait begins......(borrowed photo)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> Allwyn? I know they were not around for long but is another Indian company. I think a dedicated forum is a great idea. There are so many watches that were made by HMT is seems like a great idea


Allwyn was quite a big manufacturer at one time. They had a collaboration of some sort with Seiko. In fact the initial Allwyn 21 Jewel automatics had the complete Seiko movement, down to he Seiko marking on the rotor/weight. Lots of good examples come up very often.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Allwyn was quite a big manufacturer at one time. They had a collaboration of some sort with Seiko. In fact the initial Allwyn 21 Jewel automatics had the complete Seiko movement, down to he Seiko marking on the rotor/weight. Lots of good examples come up very often.


This is why I think there is more then enough content to warrant an india watch forum. Shoot, just HMT watches alone could fill up a forum. HMT watches go well beyond the pilot..hah


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Jay23 said:


> Just ordered this Janata, with new case and face. Only paid $21 including shipping. Like the clean simple look. Now the 3 week wait begins......(borrowed photo)


For any future HMT purchases be sure to contact Fateh . He always has amazing watches in his Ebay store. Currently he has a great selection of Seiko watches. Now only if I could win some of the damn auctions..lol


----------



## Daishi (Jun 28, 2013)

Decisions, Decisions... What to wear today.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Daishi said:


> View attachment 1149739
> 
> 
> Decisions, Decisions... What to wear today.


I was asking myself the same thing this morning Daishi


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll make it easier for you guys and decide for you.................CLICK that BIN button!!!! 



kitcarguy said:


> I was asking myself the same thing this morning Daishi


----------



## Daishi (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't tempt me - I have an itch for an auto now - that Sourab Premium is calling my name


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> I'll make it easier for you guys and decide for you.................CLICK that BIN button!!!!


Then you make it more difficult every morning Fateh 

On another note I see a few more HMT on eBay from other sellers that where interesting. Models where the Akash, Sachin, and Karin . What can you tell me about them Fateh? Can you date them?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> Allwyn was quite a big manufacturer at one time. They had a collaboration of some sort with Seiko. In fact the initial Allwyn 21 Jewel automatics had the complete Seiko movement, down to he Seiko marking on the rotor/weight. Lots of good examples come up very often.






























;-)


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I have one or two of them I would need to find. I know they are buried someplace..haha Great looking watch you have their. 

Anyone out there know if their is a way to somewhat date some of the older stuff from HMT? IS there a list somewhere? I see alot of sellers advertise stuff at approx 30-40 years old. If thats the case 90% of the stuff on ebay is 30-40 years old haha


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

So anyone got anything good incoming?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

kitcarguy said:


> So anyone got anything good incoming?


I have this Shalimar inbound from the bay














Hari has one I think (saw it in an earlier post while doing some research)


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

So what is the most limited production model HMT has done? Anyone know?


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

So it's not a watch, but it's the same company. Being a huge car fan, I was more than pleased last night when the Hindustan Ambassador won Top Gear's "Best Taxi in the world" competition!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

kitcarguy said:


> So what is the most limited production model HMT has done? Anyone know?


I am thinking the current Pilot Project watch? I honestly have no idea.



Jaded Albion said:


> So it's not a watch, but it's the same company. Being a huge car fan, I was more than pleased last night when the Hindustan Ambassador won Top Gear's "Best Taxi in the world" competition!
> 
> View attachment 1157462


I will have to watch that episode, I used to watch Top Gear all the time!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Another beauty from the HMT stable...............


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

and another.................................


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


>


What is the diameter is the case?

Could someone please let me know which HMTs over over 40mm? The HMT website doesn't mention anything about size. Are most HMTs 34-35mm?

The leather strap looks really good.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Will confirm the size tomorrow....am travelling now.



Illyria said:


> What is the diameter is the case?
> 
> Could someone please let me know which HMTs over over 40mm? The HMT website doesn't mention anything about size. Are most HMTs 34-35mm?
> 
> The leather strap looks really good.


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

Just won this on ebay, my first Indian watch! Historical timepieces++, though I might end up disassembling it for a project.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your purchase. As far as History is concerned, I'd say it was repainted a few days/weeks back.



peaceonearth said:


> Just won this on ebay, my first Indian watch! Historical timepieces++, though I might end up disassembling it for a project.


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

Heh, good point. Historical-ish timepieces, I guess. ;-)


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Not very high quality, really bad original strap but it has a thing going on! My HMT janata:


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Has HMT ever made a dive watch?


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Illyria said:


> Has HMT ever made a dive watch?


Thats a great question. I would like to know as well


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> Thats a great question. I would like to know as well


AFAIK.....No.

Donnie..............mailing you a reply in some time.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Love my Pilot :-!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> AFAIK.....No.
> 
> Donnie..............mailing you a reply in some time.


No Worries Fateh. I know you are a busy person

And I guess I will just wear my Orient king diver for now haha


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

This is an HMT ad from 1970.

Does anyone have any photos of women's HMT watches?


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

This one was listed as unisex by the seller on the Bay..It was at auction and I won it very cheap.. Intended for my daughter (7yrs) as a first watch but the strap is too big..on the lookout for a child's watch strap in 18mm..(hint, hint, suggestions are welcome)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Well just got another package from India







Inside was a nice plastic box, that will come in handy when I start flipping some of my other watches







The watch itself, the HMT Shalimar!







Even came with a HMT strap


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Beautiful combo! Have to try something similar myself
Torbjorn


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I suggest getting a custom watch strap. Ebay has several custom strapmakers, and there are strapmakers on the WUS Froum. 

Nice watch.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

hosemg12 said:


> This one was listed as unisex by the seller on the Bay..It was at auction and I won it very cheap.. Intended for my daughter (7yrs) as a first watch but the strap is too big..on the lookout for a child's watch strap in 18mm..(hint, hint, suggestions are welcome)
> View attachment 1160052


How low to the lugs hang? Might a 1-piece nylon fit? Such a strap has the advantage of being adjustable at the buckle end so it can be made small enough for a child, and it is easy to remove and wash.

Here are a couple of examples, one Perlon and the other Grosgrain:
Nylon Plaited Watch Straps 8mm 20mm Various Sizes Colours Buckles | eBay
18mm Navy Blue GT WB 3609 Nylon Strap ''AU00081N'' | eBay
Neither of them have keepers supplied so you'd need to have the length adjusted carefully. Other similar straps have keepers. The grosgrain strap with holes is easier to use than the Perlon, where you push the tongue of the buckle through a gap between the weaves.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Chascomm, Thanks for an excellent suggestion..it should fit the bill nicely..ordering today


----------



## Abhishek Jain (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey...came across this forum some days ago...I am new in the field of watch collection...believe you me, I never knew that hmt made such beautiful watches..after going through these hmt forums I couldn't resist myself from buying some of the legendary models..though had to search a lot as no one retailer had all models...currently all are on their way from different sources

Hmt pilot
hmt janata
hmt kohinoor black
hmt nasl03 automatic blue
hmt skeleton back pocket watch


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)

My first just arrived, a Janata


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

This one just arrived


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Any this one has been shipped off to someone else..lol



kitcarguy said:


> This one just arrived


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Abhishek Jain (Jul 13, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Sure....just PM me whenever you need a donor part/movement...................This is a standing invitation to anyone reading...anytime you need a donor part...just buzz me...and you will have it...GRATIS.


Fateh...just out of curiosity... Can I get see through case back for my hmt mechanical and automatics...that will add glamour to the watches


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Abhishek Jain said:


> Fateh...just out of curiosity... Can I get see through case back for my hmt mechanical and automatics...that will add glamour to the watches


Sorry....Abhishek....I wouldn't be able to help you on this one.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Fateh, 

Can you get those skeleton watches?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> Hey Fateh,
> 
> Can you get those skeleton watches?


Those?


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I just read in the other hmt thread that the skeleton watch is pretty expensive. about $165usd or something? Seems a lot for it


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Wake up everyone


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)

my indian collection


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

EYE CANDY!!!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Keep them coming everyone


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

@6138: wonderful collection, well done and congratulations. I'll try to post mine when I'm back from vacation. (Just downloaded tapatalk and I haven't got the hang if it yet
Torbjorn 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I was just at the HMT website and it contains a paucity of infromation on watch size diameter etc.The Pilot is listed at 1200 INR and the Colorful pilot watches are no where to be found.The black pilot lists for 1200 INR which I think works out to 240 bucks.They do themselves a great disservice. Thank you very much, TITAN is Saying.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

James Haury said:


> I was just at the HMT website and it contains a paucity of infromation on watch size diameter etc.The Pilot is listed at 1200 INR and the Colorful pilot watches are no where to be found.The black pilot lists for 1200 INR which I think works out to 240 bucks.They do themselves a great disservice. Thank you very much, TITAN is Saying.


1200INR is around $20USD (1 USD = 59.0350 INR), not a bad price at all!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

James Haury said:


> I was just at the HMT website and it contains a paucity of infromation on watch size diameter etc.The Pilot is listed at 1200 INR and the Colorful pilot watches are no where to be found.The black pilot lists for 1200 INR which I think works out to 240 bucks.They do themselves a great disservice. Thank you very much, TITAN is Saying.


More like 20 bucks I think, if were talking USD. The HMT page is very rarely updated I'm afraid. 
Torbjorn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

GuessWho said:


> 1200INR is around $20USD (1 USD = 59.0350 INR), not a bad price at all!


 200 bucks is still too much.We are getting our special edition white pilots with blue hands for 35 USD.The Pilot watch shown on the website is approx 35 mm ss case with a license built Miyota handwind movement it has an Acrylic crystal and an eminently replaceable strap. The straps on the pilots I have were fake leather rubbery things, just like TIMEX used to put on their handwind watches.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

James Haury said:


> 200 bucks is still too much.We are getting our special edition white pilots with blue hands for 35 USD.The Pilot watch shown on the website is approx 35 mm ss case with a license built Miyota handwind movement it has an Acrylic crystal and an eminently replaceable strap. The straps on the pilots I have were fake leather rubbery things, just like TIMEX used to put on their handwind watches.


*$**20* not $200, although $20 is probably low, most new Pilots sell on eBay between $30-40


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Torbjorn said:


> More like 20 bucks I think, if were talking USD. The HMT page is very rarely updated I'm afraid.
> Torbjorn
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


 I think they could sell a lot more if they would update the site and have reasoable prices mine was 15 bucks Plus another fifteen shipping from India thanks to a freind. I was excited about the new colors for the Pilot.Maybe HMT watches needs to go private. That watch for 200 is equivalent to Swiss prices.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

James Haury said:


> I think they could sell a lot more if they would update the site and have reasoable prices mine was 15 bucks Plus another fifteen shipping from India thanks to a freind. I was excited about the new colors for the Pilot.Maybe HMT watches needs to go private. That watch for 200 is equivalent to Swiss prices.


Blergh, the most expensive watch on their site is the NASS 09 that costs $100 (automatic, I actually bought one from Fateh), which is a more than reasonable price (not even close to Swiss). I don't know where you got $200 from, the Pilot costs this much:







According to the website at least...


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

As others have said its about $20 NOT $200 . XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site is your best friend when it comes to currency conversion.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

James Haury said:


> I think they could sell a lot more if they would update the site and have reasoable prices mine was 15 bucks Plus another fifteen shipping from India thanks to a freind. I was excited about the new colors for the Pilot.Maybe HMT watches needs to go private. That watch for 200 is equivalent to Swiss prices.


If you are interested in the new colors get with Fateh I am sure if he does not have them he can get them


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> If you are interested in the new colors get with Fateh I am sure if he does not have them he can get them


Plenty there, Donnie.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another delivery! This time a Jawan from Fateh







Quite the size difference from what I had on this morning


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

GuessWho said:


> Another delivery! This time a Jawan from Fateh
> View attachment 1169176
> 
> Quite the size difference from what I had on this morning
> View attachment 1169177


Concgrats, I got one also from Fateh a while ago but with silver second hand. Mine keeps time with quartz-like accuracy-not that it matters much, but still fascinating. Wear in in good health,
Torbjorn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health.



GuessWho said:


> Another delivery! This time a Jawan from Fateh
> View attachment 1169176
> 
> Quite the size difference from what I had on this morning
> View attachment 1169177


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Another delivery! This time a Jawan from Fateh
> 
> Quite the size difference from what I had on this morning
> View attachment 1169177


Like the combo flieger and Jawan.
Mine is a bit different but at the same time very similar:-d


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

What do you fly crosswind? I have been flying a Cessna 162 Skycatcher this year. One of these days I will get my check ride done



crosswind said:


> Like the combo flieger and Jawan.
> Mine is a bit different but at the same time very similar:-d


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

kitcarguy said:


> What do you fly crosswind? I have been flying a Cessna 162 Skycatcher this year. One of these days I will get my check ride done


Hi bro, a pa38.
But my heart is rotary, dreaming on fly rotorcrafts since I was kid, first time I saw a bell 205, I knowed what I want to do with my life, love at the fisrt sight : )
Hope this year I can fulfil my life passion.
Blue skies for you bro


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the HMT Pilot is derived from this some guy is trying to sell this for 480 bucks.It is touted as a rare 1950's Citezen Handwind.It would not surprise







me.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I get to fly in , and take the controls in a R44 from time to time. They are so much fun.



crosswind said:


> Hi bro, a pa38.
> But my heart is rotary, dreaming on fly rotorcrafts since I was kid, first time I saw a bell 205, I knowed what I want to do with my life, love at the fisrt sight : )
> Hope this year I can fulfil my life passion.
> Blue skies for you bro


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

What are you talking about?



James Haury said:


> I think the HMT Pilot is derived from this some guy is trying to sell this for 480 bucks.It is touted as a rare 1950's Citezen Handwind.It would not surprise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

kitcarguy said:


> I get to fly in , and take the controls in a R44 from time to time. They are so much fun.


Lucky guy, enjoy bro :-!


----------



## Jediabiwan (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry to have to ask this, but is there a reliable site, ebay dealer, or someone here where I could purchase the HMT Janata shown below? There are a couple sellers on ebay, but I'm confused on if this is a current model I could get relatively "new" or an older model. Here is a picture of what I am looking for:









Or this version which seems harder to find, not even available on ebay:


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I am sure Fateh can help you with this



Jediabiwan said:


> Sorry to have to ask this, but is there a reliable site, ebay dealer, or someone here where I could purchase the HMT Janata shown below? There are a couple sellers on ebay, but I'm confused on if this is a current model I could get relatively "new" or an older model. Here is a picture of what I am looking for:
> 
> View attachment 1170839
> 
> ...


----------



## Jediabiwan (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah I didn't see it in his ebay store, but turns out he does have the model I want which is great!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

good to hear he has what you want


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

For those of you that own one or multiple HMT watches, is there any you dont have that you wish you did? If so whats stopping you from getting it?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

kitcarguy said:


> For those of you that own one or multiple HMT watches, is there any you dont have that you wish you did? If so whats stopping you from getting it?


I like the Rajat supreme, it looks like a nice watch. 2 things stopping me though

1 - I just bought a new automatic model from Fateh (should be here tomorrow!) and my wallet needs a break
2 - Miyota 8205 movement as opposed to in-house, that isn't really a deal-breaker however, the 8205 is an excellent movement (the other watch I bought has this movement as well)

Oh, and I already have a "non-supreme" Rajat, actually it is more of a "Franken Rajat";-)

Any newer ones out there you have been eying?


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I have several on the way. Chirag, Sona, Vijay to name a few. I am moving in a few days and will be setting up a new watch room complete with Bench storage, and everything haha.



GuessWho said:


> I like the Rajat supreme, it looks like a nice watch. 2 things stopping me though
> 
> 1 - I just bought a new more expensive automatic model from Fateh (should be here tomorrow!) and my wallet needs a break
> 2 - Miyota 8205 movement as opposed to in-house, that isn't really a deal-breaker however, the 8205 is an excellent movement (the other watch I bought has this movement as well)
> ...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

kitcarguy said:


> For those of you that own one or multiple HMT watches, is there any you dont have that you wish you did? If so whats stopping you from getting it?


The ability to still try to convince myself that I haven't turned in to a crazy person

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

If you have more then 7 watches you are crazy. No way around that  So if thats the case just keep on buying



Torbjorn said:


> The ability to still try to convince myself that I haven't turned in to a crazy person
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes i have quite a few Hmt watches:roll: I am more selective now and look for older more rare models.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Name a few rare models demag


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Was looking at fatehbajwa ebay store(Hand Winding, Automatic items in The India Store store on eBay!) for a sona but this came up same sona golden different price different kind of gold color???
HMT Sona Hand Wind Golden 17J Watch India Mechanical Brand New 1 Yr Warranty | eBay 
Vintage HMT Sona Hand Wind Golden Excellent condition 17J Watch India Mechanical | eBay


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Jonatutu said:


> Was looking at fatehbajwa ebay store(Hand Winding, Automatic items in The India Store store on eBay!) for a sona but this came up same sona golden different price different kind of gold color???
> HMT Sona Hand Wind Golden 17J Watch India Mechanical Brand New 1 Yr Warranty | eBay
> Vintage HMT Sona Hand Wind Golden Excellent condition 17J Watch India Mechanical | eBay


There is nothing to worry about. Those are stock pictures, probably taken at different times/lighting. One is a listing for a brand new watch with factory warranty(hence more expensive). The other is of pre owned watches, hence cheaper.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Jonatutu said:


> Was looking at fatehbajwa ebay store(Hand Winding, Automatic items in The India Store store on eBay!) for a sona but this came up same sona golden different price different kind of gold color???
> HMT Sona Hand Wind Golden 17J Watch India Mechanical Brand New 1 Yr Warranty | eBay
> Vintage HMT Sona Hand Wind Golden Excellent condition 17J Watch India Mechanical | eBay


You can buy from this store with full confidence- excellent service, great watches and competitive pricing. I am a repeat customer and has seen no disappointments whatsoever.
Torbjorn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

kitcarguy its hard to put names to them. Most of my buying is done on ebay. I just look for the less obvious watches, you know different from the Sona's and Janata's and Pilots. Sometimes it works sometimes not. But I never spend a great deal of money. If you look on ebay now you will see Hmt watches (usually nasty redials) being sold for crazy money, £100 for fake Janata's! Who in their right mind would buy something like that? Just be careful and filter out all the rubbish and see what's left. Sometimes they are there sometimes not. I might look for weeks and not see anything and then out of the blue something will pop up. It takes patience to spot them, after a while they stand out and you can see them. I have asked both Hari and Fateh to verify if they think a certain watch is genuine or not at times. Even then there is an element of luck involved because we can only go by the photo and description. Good Luck.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh I know all about that. I was just curious if there was anything you had that none of us had heard of.



demag said:


> kitcarguy its hard to put names to them. Most of my buying is done on ebay. I just look for the less obvious watches, you know different from the Sona's and Janata's and Pilots. Sometimes it works sometimes not. But I never spend a great deal of money. If you look on ebay now you will see Hmt watches (usually nasty redials) being sold for crazy money, £100 for fake Janata's! Who in their right mind would buy something like that? Just be careful and filter out all the rubbish and see what's left. Sometimes they are there sometimes not. I might look for weeks and not see anything and then out of the blue something will pop up. It takes patience to spot them, after a while they stand out and you can see them. I have asked both Hari and Fateh to verify if they think a certain watch is genuine or not at times. Even then there is an element of luck involved because we can only go by the photo and description. Good Luck.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh ok. Maybe one or two. I'm at work for another three hours till midnight but when I'm home I'll make a list of some of my rarer models. One that comes to mind off the top of my head is the Chanakya. I think the spelling is right. I bought it from Fateh some time ago. There are some pictures on here. It's the most un Hmt looking Hmt I own:-d. I'll try and post a few pics up of some of my less common models.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet . Love to see photos. Now get to work!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Anther great one from Fateh


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

A Timex collector I have just discovered HMT - This was my first (re-paint)


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Also have a Pilot with this one on its way - Cheers p


----------



## Miguelcarmor (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally my Kohinoor as arrived. Ordered 50 days ago, stopped at customs and seated there for 30 days... When I place the order I was new in WUS and didn't know the HMT guys in here 

Anyway he's at home now and I like the simple and elegant style. Disappointed about the crystal, in this case a very cheap look acrylic, I don't know if it's possible to replace it with a proper crystal but I'm going to look into it.
The hands are not original. Fateh already told me that they should be silver...

Can anyone date this model?

And here it is, my new Indian gem 










Edit

Picture of the movement








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I do not believe there is a way to date it but I have been know to be wrong before


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

kitcarguy said:


> Anther great one from Fateh


Almost bought one of those myself! A very cool watch from HMT


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I think I friend of mine wants it. If thats the case it will be a memory..haha


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Fateh for the purchase. Really pleased with it! :-!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks good on the bracelet. Wear it in good health.



ANev said:


> Thanks Fateh for the purchase. Really pleased with it! :-!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> Looks good on the bracelet. Wear it in good health.


It really does! I've thinking about stretch/flex bracelets for my HMTs as well. Anyone know a good source for them?
Torbjorn


----------



## Abhishek Jain (Jul 13, 2013)

Finally I have HMT Jawaan, Pilot, Kohinoor, NASL03, and Pocket watch thanks to this forum which inspired me to have these legendary timepieces in my collection

@Fatehbajwa : Suggest some more landmark watches by HMT to have in a collection?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Abhishek Jain said:


> Finally I have HMT Jawaan, Pilot, Kohinoor, NASL03, and Pocket watch thanks to this forum which inspired me to have these legendary timepieces in my collection
> 
> @Fatehbajwa : Suggest some more landmark watches by HMT to have in a collection?


The Sona in all three colours to start with.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Followed by the Pilot in all 4 colours besides black....AFAIK they are not going to be made in large quantities.


----------



## Abhishek Jain (Jul 13, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> The Sona in all three colours to start with.


Gold, White, and Black?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

There are so many Abhishek. The various variants of the Janata, Chirag, Rajat, Kanchan.. I am just naming my favourites.


----------



## Abhishek Jain (Jul 13, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> There are so many Abhishek. The various variants of the Janata, Chirag, Rajat, Kanchan.. I am just naming my favourites.


You are right...The main issue is availability...I know what efforts I put in the last one month to get these watches...


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

ANev said:


> Thanks Fateh for the purchase. Really pleased with it! :-!


Wow...that Devnagri script (Hindi); looks so so awesome. It actually says: Para-Sha-k...since it is not possible to write exactly 'SHOCK'; in the script. Amazing, wear it in good health, sir...!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Abhishek Jain said:


> You are right...The main issue is availability...I know what efforts I put in the last one month to get these watches...


PM me.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Also can someone tell me, which model this unit is.

HMT VINTAGE MENS WRIST WATCH, NEW , 100% ORIGINAL N9 | eBay

Does it have an in-house movement.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

asingh1977 said:


> Also can someone tell me, which model this unit is.
> 
> HMT VINTAGE MENS WRIST WATCH, NEW , 100% ORIGINAL N9 | eBay
> 
> Does it have an in-house movement.


I'm reporting that seller......he is using my pictures.

OT.....Does anyone know what this watchesdb is? Can they just pick up anyone's picture and use it?


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> I'm reporting that seller......he is using my pictures.


Oh..shoot. I am sorry. But just to make it clear, I was browsing on the portal to get the exact spelling in Devnagri of PARA-SHOCK and saw that. Not buying from him, and saw the model, so thought would ask.

Am sorry.

Which model is that, though.?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

asingh1977 said:


> Oh..shoot. I am sorry. But just to make it clear, I was browsing on the portal to get the exact spelling in Devnagri of PARA-SHOCK and saw that. Not buying from him, and saw the model, so thought would ask.
> 
> Am sorry.
> 
> Which model is that, though.?


No issues, my friend. It's nothing to do with you. It's a NASS 09, If my memory serves me right.


----------



## Abhishek Jain (Jul 13, 2013)

My Pilot and Janata with an aftermarket brown strap..Apologies for Image quality


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing

Sent from earth


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Can someone help in confirming how to remove the stem so I can remove the movement thanks p


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Press the small button like thing as pointed by the arrow and pull out the stem. Done!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

A pic is worth a thousand words, well done Fateh.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Press the small button like thing as pointed by the arrow and pull out the stem. Done!
> 
> View attachment 1178637


Thank you very much for your quick help- can you also confirm the type / size of replacement crystal for the a Pilot or Jawan -


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> can you also confirm the type / size of replacement crystal for the a Pilot or Jawan -


You need an acrylic domed crystal. Size 5 1/2 also known as the 314 size. 
HTH. 
Hari


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Any that is why they are the two HMT Guru's around here. Do not be fooled by imitators HAHAHAH


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

hari317 said:


> You need an acrylic domed crystal. Size 5 1/2 also known as the 314 size.
> HTH.
> Hari


Sorry for another question - I am just learning - when I went to order hi - domed 31.4mm - do I need without step or with step - thank you very much again


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> Sorry for another question - I am just learning - when I went to order hi - domed 31.4mm - do I need without step or with step - thank you very much again


The stepped crystal will effect appearance, HMT crystals are without step. I can send you a crystal for the cost of shipping, Fateh is also known to give away crystals. Feel free to email me by following the link in my signature if you would like me to send you one.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

hari317 said:


> The stepped crystal will effect appearance, HMT crystals are without step. I can send you a crystal for the cost of shipping, Fateh is also known to give away crystals. Feel free to email me by following the link in my signature if you would like me to send you one.


email sent - thank you - cheer p


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Both the_indian_store and fateh store eBay belongs to our fateh wuser right? Was confuse worry either is a fakey..


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Jonatutu said:


> Both the_indian_store and fateh store eBay belongs to our fateh wuser right? Was confuse worry either is a fakey..


Both are mine.... Have no worries.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abhishek Jain (Jul 13, 2013)

My NASL 03..Currently having a power reserve of 48-52 Hours.One thing I liked about this watch is the ultra smooth movement of crown. The strap quality is not all that great...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Abhishek Jain said:


> View attachment 1179724
> 
> 
> My NASL 03..Currently having a power reserve of 48-52 Hours.One thing I liked about this watch is the ultra smooth movement of crown. The strap quality is not all that great...


What movement is in that watch? Is it one of the old in-house HMT automatics, or an imported Miyota?

Either way that is a very nice watch, wear it in good health!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The HMT Bhushan......it loosely translates to "Ornament" or "Jewel".


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Abhishek Jain said:


> View attachment 1179724
> 
> 
> My NASL 03..Currently having a power reserve of 48-52 Hours.One thing I liked about this watch is the ultra smooth movement of crown. The strap quality is not all that great...


Nice. I have the white one, maybe its time to take it out of the box. It hasn't been cuddled for a while
Torbjorn


----------



## Abhishek Jain (Jul 13, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> What movement is in that watch? Is it one of the old in-house HMT automatics, or an imported Miyota?
> 
> Either way that is a very nice watch, wear it in good health!


I guess it's an imported Miyota..hari and fateh..correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Said and done...here is my NASL03 at the office this morning
Torbjorn


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I just got this old Janata this morning. It needs work but should be ok



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi! On the dials what does 0231-A mean Thanks :-s


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> Hi! On the dials what does *0231-A* mean Thanks :-s


handwind caliber no. A means the dial has more variants and your dial is the "A" variant.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Posting in this thread also, a picture of my brand new HMT Jubilee /Torbjorn


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Got yet another package in the mail from Fateh







The yellow tape is from the CBSA (Canadian Border Services Agency aka Customs), their inspection added about a week to the shipping time







Here is the box, you can see the customs officer pushed a little too hard with their knife when opening the package and sliced the box a bit







The watch is OK though! A new NASS 09 with the black dial, I couldn't wait for this one to show up!














Will have to wait until I get home to re-size the bracelet and take some nice wrist-shots. A big thank you to Fateh!


----------



## rageshgr (Apr 6, 2013)

Resurrected grandad's 34 year old HMT Aditya


----------



## rageshgr (Apr 6, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Got yet another package in the mail from Fateh


Wow! what a stunning HMT, also it looks a bit RADO Diastar-esque. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

peaceonearth said:


> Just won this on ebay, my first Indian watch! Historical timepieces++, though I might end up disassembling it for a project.


Here's the piece.










I think it's quite nice-looking, and I don't care too much about the restoration. The movement is a little finicky but runs. But is there a place I could go to learn more about the history of these watches? The Ebay listings always say these were some vaguely military watches, but I'm sure they were widely available given their cheap price.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

rageshgr said:


> Wow! what a stunning HMT, also it looks a bit RADO Diastar-esque. Where did you buy it from?


Thanks! One of the reasons I got it was because of the Rado style case/dial, it is a very nice watch from HMT.

I lost my pin remover so I just threw it on a NATO until I could find it...








Oh, and I got it from Fateh, send him a PM:-!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I like it alot. I have a rajat that has a similar shape as that.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Not much mention of the Trisul (Trident)....these must be hard to find....or not worth collecting. I just got this one......


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This is one of my favourites....I too have wondered why people didn't like it much.



sixtysix said:


> Not much mention of the Trisul (Trident)....these must be hard to find....or not worth collecting. I just got this one......


----------



## acertey (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Hari, do you have stocks on hand for the Pilot and Janata? Have dropped you an email.


----------



## lawyer4speed (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey everyone:
Just wanted to chime in on my experience buying 2 HMT Pilot's from Fateh, on this forum. The watches got here in about two weeks from India, in excellent shape, and look really great! I believe you can PM Fateh on this forum.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

acertey said:


> Hi Hari, do you have stocks on hand for the Pilot and Janata? Have dropped you an email.


Yes. I have sent a reply, thanks!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful!



sixtysix said:


> Not much mention of the Trisul (Trident)....these must be hard to find....or not worth collecting. I just got this one......


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

kitcarguy said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks - This is my first HMT and I really love everything about it, case shape is so cool!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Where did you pick this one up at?

Sent from earth


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

A rather large package from India arrived today, it was sitting on my desk at work for six hours before I got back to the office, I wonder what my co-workers though:-s







I put a coffee mug next to it for scale

Looks like it came with an extra strap and a funky box(there was a lot of unpacking/cutting involved to get this far, I guess you can never use enough bubble-wrap!)















Another eBay auction win for under $15, the HMT Manas. The seller says the crown in a replacement, but it fits in with the watch nicely.









This watch is very quiet compared to my other HMTs, so I took off the back to make sure everything looked OK







The movement is upside down in the case (can't tell from the pics, but it is)! Although it does look to be in good condition...


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Another great looking watch. I to got a package today, but there was way to many in it to share..hahaha


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Is it possible to buy any NOS *HMT rubber straps* that they used to issue with their watches just a couple of years ago?


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok so here is a little teaser....


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Illyria said:


> Is it possible to buy any NOS *HMT rubber straps* that they used to issue with their watches just a couple of years ago?


Haven't seen one for ages.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

sixtysix said:


> Not much mention of the Trisul (Trident)....these must be hard to find....or not worth collecting. I just got this one......


That is a beautiful watch....congratulations on owning one of these beauties


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> The HMT Bhushan......it loosely translates to "Ornament" or "Jewel".


That is an adorable watch


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Why does there seem to be so many sweep seconds hand variation on the gold faced Sona?? I have seen short and long gold ones, straight red and red with a dot at the end Cheers Paul


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> Why does there seem to be so many sweep seconds hand variation on the gold faced Sona?? I have seen short and long gold ones, straight red and red with a dot at the end Cheers Paul


That's probably because most of the ones you must have seen are refurbished/fakes.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

What should it be - gold seconds?
Why would anyone make a inexpensive fake watch?? - I can see fake R***ex 0r O**ga.....................


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> What should it be - gold seconds?
> Why would anyone make a inexpensive fake watch?? - I can see fake R***ex 0r O**ga.....................


It can be gold or red. But both of the same length......probably the longer ones you mention and no dot/blob/spot on its end.

Why make a fake HMT ? Well if it can be made in $10 and sold for $45-50......and in sufficient numbers..,.. You do the mathematics.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This is the correct length of the hands.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> It can be gold or red. But both of the same length......probably the longer ones you mention and no dot/blob/spot on its end.
> 
> Why make a fake HMT ? Well if it can be made in $10 and sold for $45-50......and in sufficient numbers..,.. You do the mathematics.


 Yes that makes sense -thanks p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

By the way fateh - thanks for the great Hindi Janata!! Cheers from Canada


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> By the way fateh - thanks for the great Hindi Janata!! Cheers from Canada


It's my pleasure.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Incoming.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT NASS 12 Automatic


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just saw this HMT Commercial clip........sharing here.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Just saw this HMT Commercial clip........sharing here.


I remember that. It used to show quite a bit on Doordarshan..!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Not a HMT, but an Indian Timestar that came in the mail while I was on vacation. As you can see the hands are misaligned, but that should be an easy fix when I get home.







Anyone know anything about TimeStar/this watch?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

GuessWho said:


> Not a HMT, but an Indian Timestar that came in the mail while I was on vacation. As you can see the hands are misaligned, but that should be an easy fix when I get home.
> View attachment 1199076
> 
> Anyone know anything about TimeStar/this watch?


Nice one! Congratulations I have been looking at Timestars myself on the bay lately.
Misaligned hands, how is that an easy fix if you're not a watchmaker?  I too have a watch with that problem, and a quick fix would be very appreciated.
Torbjorn


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I also have a Timestar incoming at the moment.:-! I know nothing about them other than they look like nice watches.

Torbjorn you have to remove the movement from the case. Set the small hour hand on twelve and then gently ease the minute hand directly over the top of it. Best to do this while the watch is not running. Be careful not to leave finger marks on the dial or inside of the crystal.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> Nice one! Congratulations I have been looking at Timestars myself on the bay lately.
> Misaligned hands, how is that an easy fix if you're not a watchmaker?  I too have a watch with that problem, and a quick fix would be very appreciated.
> Torbjorn


I am more of a watch-breaker than maker, sometimes you can get away with simply taking the movement out of the case and just push the hands into the right place without having to take them off (I got away with it once), not very professional but I find replacing hands to be difficult (removing them is easy enough).

Also I think it has a stuck pallet fork, it is doing the "galloping" noise (my Raketa Big Zero made the same noise, just had to poke at the pallet level until it moved freely) and has gained 3 minutes in the last 6 hours. I may be able to fix that with regulation if I am lucky.

EDIT: Demag beat me to it; as long as these are friction fit hands that method should work well


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, sounds simple enough but the truth is I've never removed a movement from a case. Maybe its time to start learning simpler repair and adjustments, it probably would make this hobby even more fun
Torbjorn


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Torbjorn just ask and we will try and help.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> Thanks guys, sounds simple enough but the truth is I've never removed a movement from a case. Maybe its time to start learning simpler repair and adjustments, it probably would make this hobby even more fun
> Torbjorn


It is a little nerve-wracking the first time you try; I recommend practicing on a very cheap watch or a watch you don't like, that way you are not so nervous about breaking something. Sometimes it is surprising how easy a fix can be, like a loose screw or a stuck component. This video is great if you want the basics of how a movement works:


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

kitcarguy said:


> Ok so here is a little teaser....


Nice one!
Mine has a slightly different case:


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

isti it looks like your Chirag has the newer brown dial fitted in the earlier case. How did you come by that?


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

demag said:


> isti it looks like your Chirag has the newer brown dial fitted in the earlier case. How did you come by that?


I bought it from Fateh. It was the shape of the case with that cool circle like brushed finish what grabbed my attention.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

isti said:


> I bought it from Fateh. It was the shape of the case with that cool circle like brushed finish what grabbed my attention.


Very cool. I cant to get another package from fateh haha


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

demag said:


> isti it looks like your Chirag has the newer brown dial fitted in the earlier case. How did you come by that?


Dave , both models were available at different times with some overlapping as well.


----------



## rageshgr (Apr 6, 2013)

Presenting you my HMT NASS 09 which arrived today!
It is absolutely stunning! Remescent of RADO Diastat, but it has its own style! The studded hour markers, the beautiful motif at 12, the patterend outer dial and the checkered center dial is awesome! The chunky bracelet is so macho. Thanks a lot to 
@*prateekshujanya*


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

rageshgr said:


> Presenting you my HMT NASS 09 which arrived today!
> It is absolutely stunning! Remescent of RADO Diastat, but it has its own style! The studded hour markers, the beautiful motif at 12, the patterend outer dial and the checkered center dial is awesome! The chunky bracelet is so macho. Thanks a lot to
> @*prateekshujanya*


Looks good! Wear it in good health 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the NASS 09 with the black dial as well, it is an awesome watch!


----------



## rageshgr (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Prateek and GuessWho


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just received my HMT Jubilee in the mail, sent from Hari. It is a gorgeous watch, and it will look great at work, or out at dinner in the evening. I'll have to swap out the strap, as it does not feel comfortable on my wrist. Does anyone have any suggestions on what straps I should look at (and where to buy from, as I haven't bought any separately yet)?









Thanks Hari! I love the watch!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Re-aligned the hands on the TimeStar


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Dave , both models were available at different times with some overlapping as well.


That figures Fateh, thinking about it I bet there were a few models like that on change over.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

isti said:


> Nice one!
> Mine has a slightly different case:
> View attachment 1199504


That looks particularly nice on a nato! Quite a different watch/Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

GuessWho said:


> It is a little nerve-wracking the first time you try; I recommend practicing on a very cheap watch or a watch you don't like, that way you are not so nervous about breaking something. Sometimes it is surprising how easy a fix can be, like a loose screw or a stuck component. This video is great if you want the basics of how a movement works:


Thanks mate, I'll have a look at it and then pick an old bugger to experiment with


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Torbjorn said:


> That looks particularly nice on a nato! Quite a different watch/Torbjorn


I totally agree. After I put on the nato it felt like having a new watch.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Incoming.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gazza74 said:


> Just received my HMT Jubilee in the mail, sent from Hari. It is a gorgeous watch, and it will look great at work, or out at dinner in the evening. I'll have to swap out the strap, as it does not feel comfortable on my wrist. Does anyone have any suggestions on what straps I should look at (and where to buy from, as I haven't bought any separately yet)?
> Thanks Hari! I love the watch!


nice! enjoy the subtle Jubilee


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

cant I upload files above 293kb??


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

No unfortunately that's the limit. You have to make them smaller on the pc.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have Janata and Pilot but my dream: look like HMT Sona with black dial - BUT - silver case. Do you have any advice for me?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Bahadur,













the shots are barely able to capture the beauty and uniqueness of the textured dial. the dial colour is creamish-gold, the belt too gives it a unique royal look.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

andrea.b1 said:


> I have Janata and Pilot but my dream: look like HMT Sona with black dial - BUT - silver case. Do you have any advice for me?


Don't Sonas all have the gold case? I never really checked before.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

demag said:


> Don't Sonas all have the gold case? I never really checked before.


They do. SONA means Gold in Hindi.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

andrea.b1 said:


> I have Janata and Pilot but my dream: look like HMT Sona with black dial - BUT - silver case. Do you have any advice for me?


You might just get the gold plating taken off...somehow .


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> They do. SONA means Gold in Hindi.


Ah that's why then.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The problem is that the Sonas have a brass case (nearly all gold plated HMT cases are brass, since it is an involved process to properly gold plate over SS for example). Perhaps a Jeweler could properly rhodium plate over the brass case, but again that would not be very durable in long use. It will be wonderful if HMT could make the 3 piece sona case out of SS and offer us a HMT Chaandee (Silver, the proper Hindi word for silver is Rajat)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> The problem is that the Sonas have a brass case (nearly all gold plated HMT cases are brass, since it is an involved process to properly gold plate over SS for example). Perhaps a Jeweler could properly rhodium plate over the brass case, but again that would not be very durable in long use. It will be wonderful if HMT could make the 3 piece sona case out of SS and offer us a HMT Chaandee (Silver, the proper Hindi word for silver is Rajat)


HMT Chandee....I like the way it sounds.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> HMT Chandee....I like the way it sounds.


They all ready have that. HMT Rajat. Rajat means: silver....!


----------



## time4watch (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi All,

This is my first post (so be kind). The reason I am writing today is because I finally received my HMT Janata. Thanks very much to Fateh for this. I really appreciate it. First, a bit of background. I got introduced to this forum a couple of years ago when I was looking for a watch (being an Engineer I research everything) and then ended up getting a couple (more on that later). Recently, I was re-introduced to HMT watches through this forum again. I am of Indian origin so HMT watches have a special place for me. When I was growing up, people only wore HMT. So, when I found that some nice looking models were available I had to get one. I chose the HMT Janata with the Devanagari script.

My initial thoughts: It is a bit small (smaller than I would have liked and expected). It looks nice but not too refined (to me that's not a problem as it gives it a bit of a vintage feel - if you know what I mean). I have been wearing it all morning and it is very light. The crown does not seem to go all way in and I don't know if this is normal. I had thought that I would make this my regular wear but I am not sure if this is "really built to last". So, maybe I will bring it out every now and then. I have a picture below (apologies for the poor quality)

On a side note, while waiting for the Janata to arrive I have acquired a couple of other HMTs. -a Swarna and an Abhishek (quite cool looking). I will post those pictures later but I am not sure I will keep these (lets see).


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I am glad it finally reached.......Wear it in good health. Don't worry about it "being built to last". I have HMT watches that are many decades old and have been gone through I don't know how many users.......these are tough lil buggers and should keep ticking away for a long time....as long as you realize its not a diver!!! Day to day use should be no problem at all.

Enjoy it!!



time4watch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post (so be kind). The reason I am writing today is because I finally received my HMT Janata. Thanks very much to Fateh for this. I really appreciate it. First, a bit of background. I got introduced to this forum a couple of years ago when I was looking for a watch (being an Engineer I research everything) and then ended up getting a couple (more on that later). Recently, I was re-introduced to HMT watches through this forum again. I am of Indian origin so HMT watches have a special place for me. When I was growing up, people only wore HMT. So, when I found that some nice looking models were available I had to get one. I chose the HMT Janata with the Devanagari script.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear HMT lovers,
I had a discussion with one of the members here and an idea to document all possible HMT watch pictures and specifications (if possible) came up. It sounded like a good idea and thus we decided to open a Page on Facebook.
Idea is to create a one stop page where all the beautiful HMT watches can be documented as pictures. As there are a lot of watches that many HMT fans have not seen or even heard before. This is a small effort to make HMT watches even more famous and immortal&#8230;Also it will help those who wish to buy genuine HMT watches a reference point to identify how an original HMT watch looks like
I have posted all the pictures I have posted so far at this page and I request each one of you to contribute as much as possible in the form of pictures to this page......You can put your name also on the picture to document your contributions....
https://www.facebook.com/pages/edit...re-Gallery/504849879599968?hc_location=stream
Do visit once and like the page. Bouquets and Brickbats are all welcome.


----------



## gubbly (Jul 31, 2013)

I too have the problem of the crown not going in fully in my janata. Is it normal?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Prashant pandey said:


> Dear HMT lovers,
> I had a discussion with one of the members here and an idea to document all possible HMT watch pictures and specifications (if possible) came up. It sounded like a good idea and thus we decided to open a Page on Facebook.
> Idea is to create a one stop page where all the beautiful HMT watches can be documented as pictures. As there are a lot of watches that many HMT fans have not seen or even heard before. This is a small effort to make HMT watches even more famous and immortal&#8230;Also it will help those who wish to buy genuine HMT watches a reference point to identify how an original HMT watch looks like
> I have posted all the pictures I have posted so far at this page and I request each one of you to contribute as much as possible in the form of pictures to this page......You can put your name also on the picture to document your contributions....
> ...


I started this thread with the exact same intention and with help from members here and of course Ernie, managed to get it made into a sticky. Too some extent, IMHO, it has worked with lots of pictures/information available.

I wish you luck in your endeavour .


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Not a real big quartz fan - however saw the "Evan" and had to have one in my collection  Any one have one?? Cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My first HMT watch arrived today. I present my new HMT Shakti handwind. It's a small watch but it has a good look. I made an exception to not liking gold watches for this one.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

PAUL H. said:


> Not a real big quartz fan - however saw the "Evan" and had to have one in my collection  Any one have one?? Cheers p


Wow..never seen that. The knurled crown sure adds a splash of style and uniqueness.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking forward to some real world wrist shots soon. 



PAUL H. said:


>


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT Chinar...............dug this Vintage beauty out of one my old watch boxes.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

An incoming quartz from Fateh


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

A new arrival today, the HMT Jhalak


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

GuessWho said:


> A new arrival today, the HMT Jhalak
> View attachment 1205510
> 
> View attachment 1205511
> ...


Congrats, they're very nice. I've been eying them quite often. 
Torbjorn


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^
Jhalak means "fleeting glimpse".


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Question(s) on the "Sona" Is the back removable (how?) Can not find a pry notch - does the mov't remove from the front or back? thanks very much for your help!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Paul..the movement is removed from the back...there IS a tiny notch on the case back..... 



PAUL H. said:


> Question(s) on the "Sona" Is the back removable (how?) Can not find a pry notch - does the mov't remove from the front or back? thanks very much for your help!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT Pragathi Automatic 21 Jewels


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Holy Crap!!!!! That is nice!



fatehbajwa said:


> HMT Pragathi Automatic 21 Jewels


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kitcarguy said:


> Holy Crap!!!!! That is nice!


You want one?


----------



## cherryg (Jul 14, 2010)

My fascination for HMT watches has been growing slowly but surely for the past few years. My first hmt is my father's watch, a humble hand wound watch, which he bought some time in the early 80's. The next one, is the one which captured my attention at a watch shop at Dadar, Mumbai. When I first saw it, I love the dial and after hearing the price (close to Rs.2000, back in 98), i went back home. When I returned back after 3 weeks, lo and behold, one of the two watches on display was sold off, and the last one was still on display. This watch is one of my fond possessions till today, and I recently got a new band for it. Last week, when visiting Mumbai, I visited HMTs Cuffe Parade shop, at WTC (Shop No 78, if anybody is interested in the address; interestingly when I asked for the shop no, the security guard promptly asked..Oh, you need to go to HMT shop right? The expertise and familiarity of people in India to their immediate surroundings is sorely missed in the west) and bought my newest watch.. A black dial Kanchan Supreme. I will be monitoring the performance of this watch in the months to come, but as of now, I am gloating over it!!! Soon I will post photos of all these three watches...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

cherryg said:


> My fascination for HMT watches has been growing slowly but surely for the past few years. My first hmt is my father's watch, a humble hand wound watch, which he bought some time in the early 80's. The next one, is the one which captured my attention at a watch shop at Dadar, Mumbai. When I first saw it, I love the dial and after hearing the price (close to Rs.2000, back in 98), i went back home. When I returned back after 3 weeks, lo and behold, one of the two watches on display was sold off, and the last one was still on display. This watch is one of my fond possessions till today, and I recently got a new band for it. Last week, when visiting Mumbai, I visited HMTs Cuffe Parade shop, at WTC (Shop No 78, if anybody is interested in the address; interestingly when I asked for the shop no, the security guard promptly asked..Oh, you need to go to HMT shop right? The expertise and familiarity of people in India to their immediate surroundings is sorely missed in the west) and bought my newest watch.. A black dial Kanchan Supreme. I will be monitoring the performance of this watch in the months to come, but as of now, I am gloating over it!!! Soon I will post photos of all these three watches...


What a wonderful story, Thanks for sharing. Do share the pics.

Hari


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> You want one?


Do I want one? HAHAHAHA . You already know the answer to that. Next shipment my friend


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

That is a great story. I wish I had something as interesting. Truth be told I just bought one on eBay one day.



cherryg said:


> My fascination for HMT watches has been growing slowly but surely for the past few years. My first hmt is my father's watch, a humble hand wound watch, which he bought some time in the early 80's. The next one, is the one which captured my attention at a watch shop at Dadar, Mumbai. When I first saw it, I love the dial and after hearing the price (close to Rs.2000, back in 98), i went back home. When I returned back after 3 weeks, lo and behold, one of the two watches on display was sold off, and the last one was still on display. This watch is one of my fond possessions till today, and I recently got a new band for it. Last week, when visiting Mumbai, I visited HMTs Cuffe Parade shop, at WTC (Shop No 78, if anybody is interested in the address; interestingly when I asked for the shop no, the security guard promptly asked..Oh, you need to go to HMT shop right? The expertise and familiarity of people in India to their immediate surroundings is sorely missed in the west) and bought my newest watch.. A black dial Kanchan Supreme. I will be monitoring the performance of this watch in the months to come, but as of now, I am gloating over it!!! Soon I will post photos of all these three watches...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Paul..the movement is removed from the back...there IS a tiny notch on the case back.....


Sorry to be a bother on this again - however I can not see anything that loos like a notch - pic please if you have - do not want to scratch - thanks again p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Looking forward to some real world wrist shots soon.


Can you tell me what "Euan" means? Thanks


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Where is everyone on this thread?? Very Very quiet here - :-( - Just starting to get into these great HMT watches - is there another thread I should look at somewhere - Thanks Paul / Canada  ( Please do not take this as a criticism of this forum or thread)


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Its up and down in here paul. Just post away and someone will respond..lol


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This is very much "The HMT Thread"................though I have no clue what Euan means or maybe it is Evan....No idea. Will try to find out. I will also try to have a pic of the case back up for you soon.





PAUL H. said:


> Where is everyone on this thread?? Very Very quiet here - :-( - Just starting to get into these great HMT watches - is there another thread I should look at somewhere - Thanks Paul / Canada  ( Please do not take this as a criticism of this forum or thread)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Hand Winding Pocket Watch*










*More Pictures here*


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Vijay Luminous*...another great value for money watch which sold a lot like the Kohinoor.










*More Pictures here*


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - this old Timex today*

Thanks - will keep posting - have a great day - it is a holiday here in Canada called "Labour Day" This old TimeZone I restored may help me know what time it is in India......... Cheers Paul


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> *HMT Hand Winding Pocket Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures Fateh. I love those small pocket watches, I've got these two myself.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> Can you tell me what "Euan" means? Thanks


another form of the word Yuvan, loosely translated as "The youth".

It seems HMTWL MD Mr. Paulraj came up with this name, it is of Tamil origin.

HTH.

Hari


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Hari --- p


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Are HMT pocket watches readily available?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kitcarguy said:


> Are HMT pocket watches readily available?


atleast in Mumbai yes.


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

prateekshujanya said:


> View attachment 1210522


Now that is a nice one, coming soon to your store?;-)


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Now that is a nice one, coming soon to your store?;-)


Available on order ;-), this one is for a member who asked me to track one down . However this model is available in the store but in a different dial style.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> This is very much "The HMT Thread"................though I have no clue what Euan means or maybe it is Evan....No idea. Will try to find out. I will also try to have a pic of the case back up for you soon.


 Success !! Found the "tiny" notch and was able to get the back off my Sona :-! I suggest anyone trying this put some masking tape on the back to avoid scratching. Cheers p


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> Success !! Found the "tiny" notch and was able to get the back off my Sona :-! I suggest anyone trying this put some masking tape on the back to avoid scratching. Cheers p


I am so glad you did.....it had been troubling me since I last posted that I gotta take a picture soon and post it.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I was just watching shootout at wadala and got a kick out of this scene


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ha Ha......I remember this scene well.



kitcarguy said:


> I was just watching shootout at wadala and got a kick out of this scene


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Now every movie I watch I am going to look for HMT watches


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Unfortunately I am not a photo guy and have not yet been able to take pics of my new HMT's collection - However for the time I will share some of my vintage Timex I have restored - if no one minds -just let me know if a concern Cheers p


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

That's nice Paul. I sold one Timex electric but still have another. Fascinating aren't they.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Off topic. On my list is a Accutron Spaceview. I have heard so many horror stories about them, but when the right one comes along I will own it. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled HMT programming


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes I love the Spaceview but they seem to hold their price.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My Euan should be here any day  - just curious what quartz mov't is inside?? Thanks p


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Fateh. Really pleased with the Blue Pilot!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good on both the straps. Wear it in good health.





ANev said:


> Thanks Fateh. Really pleased with the Blue Pilot!


----------



## hariharan (Aug 13, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Looking good on both the straps. Wear it in good health.


What is the price of the Pocket Skeleton watch?

Where can I get it in mumbai?


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

My latest HMT. As always world class service from Fateh. I kind of liked the stock strap but the black NATO gave it a more military look.

Unfortunately the crystal cracked along side where the crystal curves, if you know what I mean. Not that noticeable but still, I just might have to get me another one 

Overall a great little watch with a lot of personality. I really like it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

theScanian said:


> View attachment 1214256
> 
> 
> My latest HMT. As always world class service from Fateh. I kind of liked the stock strap but the black NATO gave it a more military look.
> ...


Looking good on the NATO. I've never tried this combination and I think it's the best HMT Pilot/strap combo I've seen so far.

Wear it in good health. I'll have a crystal in the mail to you in a couple of days.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

HMT Euan - I ask earlier what quartz mov't it has - bet it's not the same as the motor that drives these 2 restores from 1979 and 1980 Cheers - Have a great day p


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Looking good on the NATO. I've never tried this combination and I think it's the best HMT Pilot/strap combo I've seen so far.
> 
> Wear it in good health. I'll have a crystal in the mail to you in a couple of days.


Thank you, Fateh! You're the best.

And yes, I'm very pleased with the strap combo.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

I took a few Sona pictures. I'm not wearing it though, it's just a collection piece...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Paul ....I have no clue what the movement is as quartz watches are not my thing...Probably somebody will pop in soon with the answer.



PAUL H. said:


> HMT Euan - I ask earlier what quartz mov't it has - bet it's not the same as the motor that drives these 2 restores from 1979 and 1980 Cheers - Have a great day p


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I have tried it with a sand brown Nato though.....or whatever these two piece nylon straps are called. Long time back.











theScanian said:


> Thank you, Fateh! You're the best.
> 
> And yes, I'm very pleased with the strap combo.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

CCCP said:


> I took a few Sona pictures. I'm not wearing it though, it's just a collection piece...


I'd wear it from time to time, if it were mine. Collection piece or not!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I like the white face on the Sona. I have a gold one


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Paul ....I have no clue what the movement is as quartz watches are not my thing...Probably somebody will pop in soon with the answer.


Thanks for you reply - yes one of the other members said he would check with the factory - Cheers p


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

kitcarguy said:


> I like the white face on the Sona. I have a gold one


I lov'em too. Got 2, the gold and white face and wore them all summer. Not lately though./torbjorn


----------



## watchninjakey (Aug 10, 2013)

Got my Blue Face HMT SONA today.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

What's the case size and lug width on the Chirag? Also, anyone have a source for the HMT NASS-06? If HMT would scale up all their models by a few millimeters, they'd have a large chunk of my income


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Hmmmmmm



watchninjakey said:


> Got my Blue Face HMT SONA today.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

dasmi said:


> What's the case size and lug width on the Chirag? Also, anyone have a source for the HMT NASS-06? If HMT would scale up all their models by a few millimeters, they'd have a large chunk of my income


Its 35mm across and take an 18mm strap. Fateh can get you a NASS im sure.


----------



## time4watch (Jun 3, 2013)

On a recent work trip to India, I was driving and spotted an "Official" HMT outlet. I say official because HMT have offices in the same building. Having recently acquired a Janata (thanks, Fateh), I was keen to see the Pilot in the flesh and see if I could resist buying it.They had a good range there; unfortunately, they were out of all Janatas and Pilots. They were keen to take my number to let me know when these are in the shop. Hopefully soon.

Anyway, I spoke to them about the Pilot and they were adamant that the Pilots only come as a black dial. All other colours are fakes. This was from the sales gentleman who had been manning the shop for a number of years. I am keen to know the facts on this.

Rahul


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

They come in Black, White, Yellow, Blue, Maroon, Blue, and Orange. Am I missing any colors?



time4watch said:


> On a recent work trip to India, I was driving and spotted an "Official" HMT outlet. I say official because HMT have offices in the same building. Having recently acquired a Janata (thanks, Fateh), I was keen to see the Pilot in the flesh and see if I could resist buying it.They had a good range there; unfortunately, they were out of all Janatas and Pilots. They were keen to take my number to let me know when these are in the shop. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Anyway, I spoke to them about the Pilot and they were adamant that the Pilots only come as a black dial. All other colours are fakes. This was from the sales gentleman who had been manning the shop for a number of years. I am keen to know the facts on this.
> 
> Rahul


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Rahul,

This gentleman doesn't probably know know his a%$e from his mouth.
I sell only 100% authentic HMT watches and have sold plenty of the colors you mention.

Fateh


time4watch said:


> On a recent work trip to India, I was driving and spotted an "Official" HMT outlet. I say official because HMT have offices in the same building. Having recently acquired a Janata (thanks, Fateh), I was keen to see the Pilot in the flesh and see if I could resist buying it.They had a good range there; unfortunately, they were out of all Janatas and Pilots. They were keen to take my number to let me know when these are in the shop. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Anyway, I spoke to them about the Pilot and they were adamant that the Pilots only come as a black dial. All other colours are fakes. This was from the sales gentleman who had been manning the shop for a number of years. I am keen to know the facts on this.
> 
> Rahul


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I am sorry to say but that is not an authentic Sona. Just mentioning it because maybe you still have time to take it up with the seller.



watchninjakey said:


> Got my Blue Face HMT SONA today.


----------



## watchninjakey (Aug 10, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> I am sorry to say but that is not an authentic Sona. Just mentioning it because maybe you still have time to take it up with the seller.


I guess I got ripped off. But it was $15. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I think you should take it up with the seller, even if it $15. I say this because these kinda sellers give HMT a bad name and people like me are affected in the end. 



watchninjakey said:


> I guess I got ripped off. But it was $15. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## watchninjakey (Aug 10, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> I think you should take it up with the seller, even if it $15. I say this because these kinda sellers give HMT a bad name and people like me are affected in the end.


Can you give me something that proves that it's a fake so I can message the seller.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

We can start with the fact that the Sona was never made with a blue dial.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

watchninjakey said:


> Can you give me something that proves that it's a fake so I can message the seller.


IF you look at the description on eBay (im assuming you got it on ebay) It most likely says repainted or refurbished dial. They never made one in blue


----------



## time4watch (Jun 3, 2013)

Fateh,

Are the "coloured" Pilots from current production or were they produced during a certain period? BTW it was an interesting conversation that ended up as an argument when I tried to tell him that I had seen these different colours.

Rahul


----------



## watchninjakey (Aug 10, 2013)

kitcarguy said:


> IF you look at the description on eBay (im assuming you got it on ebay) It most likely says repainted or refurbished dial. They never made one in blue


Didn't say anything about that. So i thought it was the real thing. Says 100% authentic. Here's the eBay listing.

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181197546530


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

100% FAKE.



watchninjakey said:


> Didn't say anything about that. So i thought it was the real thing. Says 100% authentic. Here's the eBay listing.
> 
> URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181197546530


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

time4watch said:


> Fateh,
> 
> Are the "coloured" Pilots from current production or were they produced during a certain period? BTW it was an interesting conversation that ended up as an argument when I tried to tell him that I had seen these different colours.
> 
> Rahul


They were first produced a few months back and I got all my stock then. Haven't been able to get more after that.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry mate but they are correct - your Sona is not "original" - it is not a fake in the teams of someone selling a watch with R*l*x on the dial and not one part of it original - what these sellers do on this big sell site is take old HMT's and use the parts to come up with something they can sell. Your case, movement, stem and crown may be original however maybe not even from one watch - I do not believe the mov'ts are professionally service, probably just blown clean (sort of) with an air gun and oiled (sort of). They usually use repainted or "refurbished" (sort of) dials - some look ok (sort of) while others are down right "bad" (some tell you they are repaints - some do not - they should) - the lume can looks like it was put on using a tree branch. Anyway life is to short to get upset with a watch or someone over a watch - if you are happy with it wear it in good health - Cheers p ps my advise is to buy from great seller like Fateh who sells quality "original" watches and although I have never as yet has a problem - I guarantee he would make it right - and no I am not related to him or getting paid for this statement.


----------



## watchninjakey (Aug 10, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> Sorry mate but they are correct - your Sona is not "original" - it is not a fake in the teams of someone selling a watch with R*l*x on the dial and not one part of it original - what these sellers do on this big sell site is take old HMT's and use the parts to come up with something they can sell. Your case, movement, stem and crown may be original however maybe not even from one watch - I do not believe the mov'ts are professionally service, probably just blown clean (sort of) with an air gun and oiled (sort of). They usually use repainted or "refurbished" (sort of) dials - some look ok (sort of) while others are down right "bad" (some tell you they are repaints - some do not - they should) - the lume can looks like it was put on using a tree branch. Anyway life is to short to get upset with a watch or someone over a watch - if you are happy with it wear it in good health - Cheers p ps my advise is to buy from great seller like Fateh who sells quality "original" watches and although I have never as yet has a problem - I guarantee he would make it right - and no I am not related to him or getting paid for this statement.


Thanks man. Good to know. Yea honestly I paid 15 for it. Looks good enough. The blue color really does make it stand out. Some might not like it but I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

watchninjakey said:


> Thanks man. Good to know. Yea honestly I paid 15 for it. Looks good enough. The blue color really does make it stand out. Some might not like it but I don't have a problem with it.


 no problem - see you are in TO -- I am in Simcoe ON - Cheers p


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

PAUL H. said:


> no problem - see you are in TO -- I am in Simcoe ON - Cheers p


There are quite a few of us Canadians collecting HMTs now, eh?


watchninjakey said:


> Thanks man. Good to know. Yea honestly I paid 15 for it. Looks good enough. The blue color really does make it stand out. Some might not like it but I don't have a problem with it.


Frankens happen, in fact my Sona is also a franken (it was the first HMT I bought as well). If you want a genuine blue-dial HMT I would recommend the Pilot; I have also heard of a genuine blue-dialed Kohinoor from Prashant, I would like to see that one!

EDIT: Should have just used the search, here is Hari's blue Kohinoor, very nice|>


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

time4watch said:


> Anyway, I spoke to them about the Pilot and they were adamant that the Pilots only come as a black dial. All other colours are fakes. This was from the sales gentleman who had been manning the shop for a number of years. I am keen to know the facts on this.
> 
> Rahul


I source my stock from the factory in Ranibagh, and I can vouch for the colored pilots. A small batch was made about a year ago, they are not being made as of now. Be careful of what you buy from the "bay" though, most of the examples there are franken and repainted.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> If you want a genuine blue-dial HMT I would recommend the Pilot; I have also heard of a genuine blue-dialed Kohinoor from Prashant, I would like to see that one!


That is one nice watch, and the color is awesome.


----------



## watchninjakey (Aug 10, 2013)

can someone explain what a franken watch is? 
Parts from different watches put into one?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

watchninjakey said:


> can someone explain what a franken watch is?
> Parts from different watches put into one?


Exactly, or parts that are fabricated and mixed in with real parts, just like Frankenstein!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Fateh - my Euan has arrived in A1 shape - Thanks again for the quick delivery!! :-! Sorry no pic / no camera :-(


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> Thanks Fateh - my Euan has arrived in A1 shape - Thanks again for the quick delivery!! :-! Sorry no pic / no camera :-(


My pleasure, Paul. Will look forward to pictures whenever you can post them.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*What's New*

Fateh - So what's new in the HMT world?? Cheers p ;-)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: What's New*

Will be posting pictures of a few Quartz watches today that just came in.





PAUL H. said:


> Fateh - So what's new in the HMT world?? Cheers p ;-)


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Great Fateh - I love my Euan even though I didn't think I was much of a quartz guy ( first one I have bought in years) - just off on a wk-end tour and this is what I'm wearing - Cheers p;-)*


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT SUJAY ,
This is a grey sortof metallic color dial, kindof corporate color, with screwedin back, I think Hari has this in his huge collections, this I think is with 8205 movement , i.e one can adjust day as well as date . I hope I have captured its true look/color in the pics


----------



## kristime (Aug 20, 2013)

HMT Evan,


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

the one said:


> HMT SUJAY ,
> This is a grey sortof metallic color dial, kindof corporate color, with screwedin back, I think Hari has this in his huge collections, this I think is with 8205 movement , i.e one can adjust day as well as date . I hope I have captured its true look/color in the pics
> Congratulations! That is a very, very classy watch. Nice to see also an older model automatic in all steel finish, since most of the older ones ( except the Rajat) seems to be gold coloured. ( I know the more modern lines are mostly steel)
> Torbjorn


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

HMT Vijay









HMT Ateesh









Rajat Supreme black dial.









HMT Arun









HMT Jhalak white dial









HMT Trishna









HMT Mohit









Sourab Supreme black dial.


----------



## zzsamir (Sep 8, 2013)

My small collection of HMTs (from left): an HMT Pilot (my dad's: he says he bought it in 1970); an HMT Quartz (given to my dad in 1977 in his 10th year in his workplace); and a modern HMT Pilot (thanks to Fateh) and another HMT Pilot (from another commercial website).


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

zzsamir said:


> My small collection of HMTs (from left): an HMT Pilot (my dad's: he says he bought it in 1970); an HMT Quartz (given to my dad in 1977 in his 10th year in his workplace); and a modern HMT Pilot (thanks to Fateh) and another HMT Pilot (from another commercial website).
> View attachment 1222372


Very nice picture, I love to see that old Pilot along with its old-school newborn siblings I think it is fascinating how they have made the Pilot ( and maybe the Janata, Kohinoor...?) in the same design for so long. And I find it very consoling that there are a few items in this hi-tech world who stand the really long term test of time. I cant help having a secret smile when I sit at a meeting taking notes on my iPad and checking the time on my Pilot... 
Torbjorn


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> Very nice picture, I love to see that old Pilot along with its old-school newborn siblings I think it is fascinating how they have made the Pilot ( and maybe the Janata, Kohinoor...?) in the same design for so long. And I find it very consoling that there are a few items in this hi-tech world who stand the really long term test of time. I cant help having a secret smile when I sit at a meeting taking notes on my iPad and checking the time on my Pilot...
> Torbjorn


Nicely put Tobjorn. Couldn't have said it better myself. I'm sure you speak for a lot of people on this forum.


----------



## kristime (Aug 20, 2013)

HMT Euan 2??
86A


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

kristime said:


> HMT Euan 2??
> 86A


Some nice texturing on the dial in that one! I have an inbound HMT Quatz (Inox) that has the same sort of pattern but is blue


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*My Euan is diff also - posted pics previously - Cheers p*


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*What are the diffferences in a Jawan and a Janata :-s *


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> *What are the diffferences in a Jawan and a Janata :-s *


The dials are different.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

PAUL H. said:


> *What are the diffferences in a Jawan and a Janata :-s *


HMT "Jawan"







While the HMT "Janata" comes in a variety of dials,This is one of the older dials






And these are some of the recent,












all are handwind, with domed crystal, and same size.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> *What are the diffferences in a Jawan and a Janata :-s *


Did you by any chance mean a Jawan and a Pilot?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Did you by any chance mean a Jawan and a Pilot?


*I can add the pilot to my question - the cases, mov'ts seem the same - so are we looking at dial diffs only? cheers p:-s*


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

the one said:


> HMT "Jawan"
> View attachment 1226130
> 
> While the HMT "Janata" comes in a variety of dials,This is one of the older dials
> ...


*Thanks for the great pics - your black dial Jawan looks like a Pilot to me*


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> *I can add the pilot to my question - the cases, mov'ts seem the same - so are we looking at dial diffs only? cheers p:-s*


Yes , but people dig them a lot and if you manage to save yourself from the lure of one there will be another stunner right next to it which will tickle your fancy ;-) !


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

prateekshujanya said:


> Yes , but people dig them a lot and if you manage to save yourself from the lure of one there will be another stunner right next to it which will tickle your fancy ;-) !


*You're right - thanks :-!*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

A new arrival from Fateh! This one is a bit different being a Quartz in a tank style case





















Came with the dealer warranty and all!







Thanks again Fateh!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good .....wear it in good health. BTW they are available in a couple of other colors too.



GuessWho said:


> A new arrival from Fateh! This one is a bit different being a Quartz in a tank style case
> View attachment 1226543
> 
> View attachment 1226544
> ...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Similar to the one that GuessWho is wearing.................*HMT Inox IXGS 63 Maroon*










*The Slideshow With The Rest Of The Pictures*​


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT Inos IXGS 63 White...................  Please excuse the bold watermarks, but people have been using my pictures all over eBay to sell their watches....without asking.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT INOX IXGS 72 Black/Grey................*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another arrival, 2 days in a row! This one was an impulse buy




























HMT ADSL 04 with 6500 movement, I wanted to grab a newer 6500 before they all disappeared, this watch looks amazing in person, and the strap it comes with is very high quality leather


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful.



GuessWho said:


> Another arrival, 2 days in a row! This one was an impulse buy
> View attachment 1227630
> 
> View attachment 1227632
> ...


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Please please HMT, scale your watches up a few mm. I would literally throw money in the general direction of India if I could get a pilot and Janata in 40mm. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> Another arrival, 2 days in a row! This one was an impulse buy
> 
> HMT ADSL 04 with 6500 movement, I wanted to grab a newer 6500 before they all disappeared, this watch looks amazing in person, and the strap it comes with is very high quality leather


Amazing. That makes a lovely dress watch.


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> Amazing. That makes a lovely dress watch.


Cool watch, but mine didn't get much wrist time. My girlfriend liked it and now she wears it on a red strap.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> *HMT INOX IXGS 72 Black/Grey................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like this one, Fateh. There's something about an asymmetric dial that keeps things fresh








(my pre WUS daily wearer)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Succumb ! 



OhDark30 said:


> I do like this one, Fateh. There's something about an asymmetric dial that keeps things fresh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> I do like this one, Fateh. There's something about an asymmetric dial that keeps things fresh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of a Mondaine.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Very Nice!



GuessWho said:


> Another arrival, 2 days in a row! This one was an impulse buy
> View attachment 1227630
> 
> View attachment 1227632
> ...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

demag said:


> That reminds me of a Mondaine.


Yes Dave, me too. I bought it in the Design Museum for £85/ $135 several years ago. It was the affordable quartz alternative to the Mondaine and Max Bill watches also on show, but still seemed an awful lot of money to spend on a watch


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Some comparatively lesser seen models..................*





































*Link To A Slideshow Of The Rest Of The Pictures*​


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> *Some comparatively lesser seen models..................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Amar looks exactly as my Nachiket with the 6500 auto movement, except for the name and 17j text. Same body with different movement?
Torbjorn


----------



## sasaqi (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi , I am not sure if this is the right thread. Excuse, if it violates the rule.

My newly purchased Janata runs 30+ secs faster everyday, effectively being 5 mins faster within a week. Is there a way to correct it. If so, how does one do it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Torbjorn said:


> The Amar looks exactly as my Nachiket with the 6500 auto movement, except for the name and 17j text. Same body with different movement?
> Torbjorn


Very very similar, if not the same case.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT Vijay on a very soft Cordovan strap.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

What is the case size on the ADSL 04?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

dasmi said:


> What is the case size on the ADSL 04?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


38mm without crown and about 40mm with the crown.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> HMT Inos IXGS 63 White...................  Please excuse the bold watermarks, but people have been using my pictures all over eBay to sell their watches....without asking.


Fateh, what is the dimensions on this one (case size, lug to lug etc.)?


----------



## Ravishankar (Sep 24, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> *Some comparatively lesser seen models..................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ,
Since you seem to know quite a bit on HMT mechanical watches i saw the below watches at a shop in Pune India just wanted to know whether the watches are authentic and value for money as the asking rate is around 2k and more

HMT Gaurav (Golden dial) and Black dial










HMT Nutan










Can u please help me as though the watches are quite old the shopkeepr is willing to give HMT guarantee The bacth numbers/mfg date printed last two digits were 97/00

Ravishankar


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ravi.............asking rates are a straight up relation to the availability of the model in question. I have at times paid more than double for a model that I wanted and was difficult to find. That's a personal call you will have to take.

As regards the warranty, if it is a proper warranty on the HMT warranty card, you should be good.

HTH



Ravishankar said:


> Hi ,
> Since you seem to know quite a bit on HMT mechanical watches i saw the below watches at a shop in Pune India just wanted to know whether the watches are authentic and value for money as the asking rate is around 2k and more
> 
> HMT Gaurav (Golden dial) and Black dial
> ...


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Always some great stuff to see in here


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another new arrival, a HMT Trisul (is that the right way to spell it?)


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations, a real retro classic that one. Reminds a bit about the Kohinoor maybe, is the case shape very different? Nice touch wth the screw in back, is it NOS or recent production?
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Trisul. I would have spelt it Trishul, but can't argue with what HMT have already done. Means "Trident" in Hindi. Look at the 12'oclock hour marker. Case reminds me of the Chirag. 

HTH, Hari


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Another new arrival, a HMT Trisul (is that the right way to spell it?)


I would go with "Trishul" too. North Indians and South Indians pronounce things a bit differently, like Prashant becomes Prasanth in South India, It may have something to do with that.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes...its all to do with the difference in pronunciation differences across India. Had it been made in Punjab, it might have been "Trishhull" or maybe in Bihar it would have been "Trishulwaa"   



hari317 said:


> Nice Trisul. I would have spelt it Trishul, but can't argue with what HMT have already done. Means "Trident" in Hindi. Look at the 12'oclock hour marker. Case reminds me of the Chirag.
> 
> HTH, Hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I managed to find some HMT Janatas that had been lying in the backstore of a HMT dealer for some time. It's been ages since I found new HMT watches with a screw down case back. I prefer them to the snap down ones. They also have the rubber strap used in manufacturing then.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

They are beautiful Fateh! And I've got a brand new black strap with red red stitching that would be a perfect match for it
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hopefully we should see pictures here in around 10 days. 



Torbjorn said:


> They are beautiful Fateh! And I've got a brand new black strap with red red stitching that would be a perfect match for it
> Torbjorn


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Seeing that screw-back on the Janta is awesome. Wonder if any one has been able to retro-fit a see-through case-back. Will those new Janta's be available for retail from you, or they are now part of your collection.?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Check your PM.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

asingh1977 said:


> Seeing that screw-back on the Janta is awesome. Wonder if any one has been able to retro-fit a see-through case-back. Will those new Janta's be available for retail from you, or they are now part of your collection.?


I really don't think it's worth the effort to fit a see through case back on any HMT hand winder......not much there to be aesthetically appealing....it's a very basic and plain looking movement. IMHO case backs should be see through only if they reveal something beautiful.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> I really don't think it's worth the effort to fit a see through case back on any HMT hand winder......not much there to be aesthetically appealing....it's a very basic and plain looking movement. IMHO case backs should be see through only if they reveal something beautiful.


I agree. I have often wondered, why my cheap, Chinese mechanicals have display backs. There's nothing much to see, especially on the automatics, where more than half the movement is obscured by a very plain rotor. The back would be more solid and protect the movement better, if it were without the window. I've even had the glass fall out of a couple of display backs and had to glue them in again. It would also be cheaper to make the backs in just plain steel.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Very Nice Fateh!



fatehbajwa said:


> I managed to find some HMT Janatas that had been lying in the backstore of a HMT dealer for some time. It's been ages since I found new HMT watches with a screw down case back. I prefer them to the snap down ones. They also have the rubber strap used in manufacturing then.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

You bet


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

My girlfriend went on a work-trip to Serbia, and among other things straps were really a bargain there. Around US$11 a piece, and really good quality. Look what she brought me
Torbjorn


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> I really don't think it's worth the effort to fit a see through case back on any HMT hand winder......not much there to be aesthetically appealing....it's a very basic and plain looking movement. IMHO case backs should be see through only if they reveal something beautiful.


Even if the movement is not decorated, just seeing the oscillating balance wheel is a delight..! As well as the internal. I feel that.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> They also have the rubber strap used in manufacturing then.


I like the look of the rubber strap on the Janata. I take it they're not a current option?

Randy


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Any more news on HMT's state of business?


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

First HMT. I'm well aware that it's a repainted dial, but my wife really likes the color, so I got it for her.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

All that matters is that she likes it


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2012)

Just arrived today. This is the replacement Fateh sent after the original was lost in the mail. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

Placed an order with Fateh today for a Sona with white face, and I'm super excited for it to arrive.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm glad it reached fine the second time around. Wear it in good health.



umbra said:


> View attachment 1244124
> 
> Just arrived today. This is the replacement Fateh sent after the original was lost in the mail. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I know this is a really crappy pic, but can anyone try to tell if this looks like a legit 6500 or is it something else? No markrings whatsoever except from a "w" stamped by the balance wheel and visible under a loupe. 
Torbjorn


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Well it's got to be either an HMT 6500 or a Citizen 6500. There are no other sources for a movement of this configuration. As a Citizen would tend to have a lot more text stamped on it, my conclusion is that it is a genuine HMT movement.

And it looks exactly like the movement in my Rajat, too.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

What Chascomm said................I have also seen lots of HMT watches with the 6500 movement with the printing having worn off. So no worries.



Chascomm said:


> Well it's got to be either an HMT 6500 or a Citizen 6500. There are no other sources for a movement of this configuration. As a Citizen would tend to have a lot more text stamped on it, my conclusion is that it is a genuine HMT movement.
> 
> And it looks exactly like the movement in my Rajat, too.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, it is as you suggest a Rajat that I recently picked up, clearly refurbished, redialled and highly polished but I won it for something like 20 usd shipped so I figured what the heck. When opening it I got a little doubtful, since it also seemed a bit too clean and tidy. I guess I need to work on my trust 
Torbjorn


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Came in today. The dial is nice and the second hand is a good contrast. Very small scuff on the crystal above the 2 o'clock marker, not sure if it can be polished out.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks familiar


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi there......let me know if the scruff cannot be polished out. I am sorry about it and am at a loss how it happened. Anyways, let me know and I will send you a new crystal. In the meanwhile, wear it in good health. |>



oak1971 said:


> Came in today. The dial is nice and the second hand is a good contrast. Very small scuff on the crystal above the 2 o'clock marker, not sure if it can be polished out.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks. pm sent.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Akhil,
Normally i stay away from gold plated ones' but this one seemed decent


----------



## bandyo (Sep 19, 2012)

hi all...
just to share my black n beauty...



















the last pic is my HMT with his friends...seiko matic on the left and wingo on right

enjoy...


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

the one said:


> HMT Akhil,
> Normally i stay away from gold plated ones' but this one seemed decent
> View attachment 1250648
> View attachment 1250647


"Decent" he says! Gorgeous it is. I am going to have to have one of these some time.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Been experimenting with the Janata. Since I don't wear it to work, I just wind it a bit every morning before I leave and put it back in the watch box. Seems to be keeping good time. It's been decades since i had a wind up watch, I find I missed it. It will get out in the wild soon.


----------



## dattatreya (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello,
i m new on the forum and i really want to know where i can buy
HMT watches in Mumbai or online?

regards


----------



## PunOnePunAll (Oct 16, 2013)

Loving my Sona.


----------



## Jollytron (Sep 27, 2013)

My watch was up for delivery today, but I wasn't home to sign for it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Contact fellow member Hari. He will definitely be able to help you out.



dattatreya said:


> Hello,
> i m new on the forum and i really want to know where i can buy
> HMT watches in Mumbai or online?
> 
> regards


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

So, what do you guys who are in the know think about this Rajat I recently got? I've long been lusting for a Rajat, but they seem to be very few and far between, at least when it comes to more or less nos specimens. From what I have heard. they were produced as late as 2007. So what do you thinkit is that I have got here - is it a well kept specimen or a heavy refurbished one? It looks very clean, even indside (I posted pics of the unsigned movement a few days ago). Dial is stunning but the word Rajat seems to be written in thicker lettering than what I've seen on aother pictures. Indicies are divided in three by small lines and there is luminous dots that I have only seen onpictues of model Kanchan. Lume is good, btw. Caseback says 630199 and "Stainless steel back" which should be only "Stainless steel" I think. Everything works properly and keeping really good time and power reserve. There is some fading though on the day date wheels that could indicate that the movement is older the the dial. What do you think?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

From the two pictures you have posted, I would say it is legit. More close ups would be helpful.



Torbjorn said:


> So, what do you guys who are in the know think about this Rajat I recently got? I've long been lusting for a Rajat, but they seem to be very few and far between, at least when it comes to more or less nos specimens. From what I have heard. they were produced as late as 2007. So what do you thinkit is that I have got here - is it a well kept specimen or a heavy refurbished one? It looks very clean, even indside (I posted pics of the unsigned movement a few days ago). Dial is stunning but the word Rajat seems to be written in thicker lettering than what I've seen on aother pictures. Indicies are divided in three by small lines and there is luminous dots that I have only seen onpictues of model Kanchan. Lume is good, btw. Caseback says 630199 and "Stainless steel back" which should be only "Stainless steel" I think. Everything works properly and keeping really good time and power reserve. There is some fading though on the day date wheels that could indicate that the movement is older the the dial. What do you think?
> View attachment 1253583
> View attachment 1253584


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, I know but I can't justify spending good watch money on stupid things like a proper camera , right
Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is the legit or possible kitcar Rajat that I recently got. Put on a original rajat bracelet I found on e*** - do I have the coolest looking watch in the office or not?
Torbjorn
Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is the grey Kohinoor with the elusive blue dot I have seen in many pictures but never IRL. Very nice, maybe the best of the Kohinoors? Today I think so.
Torbjorn


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I've noticed that some Sonas have a red seconds hand. Mine don't, and I am not sure it is better. I was just wondering, if the red seconds hand is an original feature on a subset of the Sona, or if it is something that was added after-market?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

For a long long time, the Sona came with a golden seconds hand. It's just from a year or so that I have seen red seconds hand popping up now and then...... a lot of them after market.



Hoonnu said:


> I've noticed that some Sonas have a red seconds hand. Mine don't, and I am not sure it is better. I was just wondering, if the red seconds hand is an original feature on a subset of the Sona, or if it is something that was added after-market?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> For a long long time, the Sona came with a golden seconds hand. It's just from a year or so that I have seen red seconds hand popping up now and then...... a lot of them after market.


I think the red seconds hand looks a bit out of place, anyway. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice one Henny!! Here's mine with the red sweep - I love the contrast :-! sellers pic


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> Nice one Henny!! Here's mine with the red sweep - I love the contrast :-! sellers pic


Well, no offence intended. Enjoy your watch. The Sona is a gorgeous watch in any configuration!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> Nice one Henny!! Here's mine with the red sweep - I love the contrast :-! sellers pic


Hmmm.....


----------



## somethingshiny (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought about getting the white pilot. Just saw one on EBay trying to be sold for $299... Hoping it's not a member here, seems a bit dishonest.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

somethingshiny said:


> I thought about getting the white pilot. Just saw one on EBay trying to be sold for $299... Hoping it's not a member here, seems a bit dishonest.


Could you post a link so we can make a note of the seller to avoid him in the future. Don't want any unknowing buyers to get ripped off!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hmmm.....


 Has this sweep been changed:-s


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, $300 for what is a $50 watch? That's just shocking greed. Hopefully there is no one out there who is foolish enough to pay anything like that for it. Maybe the seller would like to explain how they came to the conclusion that watch should be listed for 600% of it's actual cost.










Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, $300 for what is a $50 watch? That's just shocking greed. Hopefully there is no one out there who is foolish enough to pay anything like that for it. Maybe the seller would like to explain how they came to the conclusion that watch is listed for 600% of it's actual cost.


Shaggy can you screenshot the seller so we can avoid them in the future, sounds pretty shady...


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Shaggy can you screenshot the seller so we can avoid them in the future, sounds pretty shady...


Whoever this guy is, that's pretty messed up to even try and get this much.... Shame on them! Here's the seller:


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeezus, I'm all for making a profit on a sale, but this is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, $300 for what is a $50 watch? That's just shocking greed. Hopefully there is no one out there who is foolish enough to pay anything like that for it. Maybe the seller would like to explain how they came to the conclusion that watch should be listed for 600% of it's actual cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. It's a nice watch, but thats like selling a 007 to an uninformed buyer for 1k. It's disappointing to see someone pulling that sort of stunt


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dear Watchuseek,

I am writing this because a good friend of mine messaged me informing me of what was going on with this thread. In no way am I attempting to hijack this thread, just trying to defend myself. The person who originally posted about my listing, selectively chose what part they wanted to post. This is/was always a "best offer" or "make an offer" listing. If anybody knows anything about eBay, it is that accepting an offer does not end your listing, and other people can still purchase the watch until it is paid for. I did already accept an offer on the watch for $42, and I am currently awaiting payment. This is a loss with eBay, PayPal, and shipping fees in consideration. This is a hobby for me, yet I have always dealt with every customer with the highest respect, and never have had one complaint about the way that I have treated them. I truly believe that this malicious post speaks more about the reputation of the individual posting about the listing than mine, considering they never made an attempt to contact me.

"This too shall pass",
William.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

My take on this........whenever I manage to score a damn good deal on eBay......I am thrilled as are lots of people here....so I guess the reverse should also hold true...It's his property.....how he sells it is none of my business...........as usual and as we always mention on advise to newbies here...do your due diligence.

*Anyways, guys, a small request....please could you kindly take this argument/discussion elsewhere as I worked very hard to get this thread made into a sticky(thanks to Ernie)........I wouldn't want it to get closed for anything.

Thanks

Fateh

PS: Apologies for the large font but I wanted this part to be seen by everyone. *


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

One word......yup.



PAUL H. said:


> Has this sweep been changed:-s


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> One word......yup.


 Thanks Fateh - Cheers p:-(


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I like the red sweep. It pops.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

demag said:


> I like the red sweep. It pops.


I used to have one. I gave it to a friend that really liked it . I've always preferred the gold hand.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Dave.......if you notice the circular part of the sweep hand.....that's where the hand is supposed to be snapped off before installation, the length remaining is the actual hand length. That would make the hand much smaller. These hands were not even made for the Sona........about liking it, I prefer my watches to be original...well in most cases unlike when I purposely mod a watch.



demag said:


> I like the red sweep. It pops.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Dave.......if you notice the circular part of the sweep hand.....that's where the hand is supposed to be snapped off before installation, the length remaining is the actual hand length. That would make the hand much smaller. These hands were not even made for the Sona........about liking it, I prefer my watches to be original...well in most cases unlike when I purposely mod a watch.


I prefer the original as well, my first HMT was a Sona and actually had the red second hand with the dot (there were so many I figured it must of come with it). Rookie mistake, I think I know better now. But it is OK, I have a few other frankens in my Russian collection; that is the problems with vintage watches, it can be hard to identify authenticity sometimes and we all make mistakes


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

This how the hands look before the tip is cut off 

Sent from my iphone


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info:-!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I prefer originals too, but the other day a workmate came in and showed off a black Sona with a red second hand. He had bought it from a Swedish auction site, and when I checked there were more. Apparently we have someone importing and reselling them at a premium, although a quite modest such. Anyways, it looks good, runs good, looks like new and he is very very happy with it. I'm glad I got him interested in HMTs. I did however provide him with a few proper links. 
Torbjorn


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> I am sorry to say but that is not an authentic Sona. Just mentioning it because maybe you still have time to take it up with the seller.


How do you tell an authentic Sona from a fake, please?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

lsiravi said:


> How do you tell an authentic Sona from a fake, please?


nvm. Found it. PARA SHOCK for one. Smaller lettering for PARA SHOCK and 17 Jewels. "MADE IN INDIA" + Some numbers instead of INDIA at 6'o clock. Looks like the same damn screen print on all these "bad" ones. Is this correct?

The others aren't exactly fakes since they have original looking caseback, possibly movement. Are they? If not, what are they, exactly?


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Janata on nato.


----------



## Gunnar23 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah I want one of those white pilots with blued hands badly...am I gonna have to keep checking classifieds or is it possible more will be available?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Experts: Question.

I scored a fairly good looking Kajal on the 'bay 









I'm planning this strap on this watch









What's the lug-size on this baby, please? I could order the strap while I wait.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Kajal seems to share case with the Rajat...in that case it would be 16 mm./Torbjon


----------



## Xsailor (Nov 7, 2013)

My first HMT!
My first post!








The watch came with an awful 'plasticky' strap so I replaced, in interim, with an old QnQ strap that I had as spare.


----------



## Xsailor (Nov 7, 2013)

My second HMT!
Loved the art deco feel of the Tarun...dunno what will I do with it as the dial is really small and more suited for a younger person. Perhaps the wife might enjoy it...


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> Kajal seems to share case with the Rajat...in that case it would be 16 mm./Torbjon


Oh 16?! That kinda makes for a somewhat narrow aftermarket, generic strap - unless I do some filing on the strap, of course. Thanks for the information, though!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Xsailor said:


> My first HMT!
> My first post!
> 
> 
> ...


Great Janata and a good strap choice. I think most of the handwinders and especially Janata goes very well on expansions. Congratulations!
Torbjorn

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

New arrival - Cheers p  (sellers pic)


----------



## Xsailor (Nov 7, 2013)

This new addiction is taking it's toll!!
Within a week, from having NIL HMT watches, my list stands at....

Janta Art Deco 
Janta English
Janta all Hindi
Tarun
Sona white face
Pilot
Jawan

Phew....!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Xsailor said:


> This new addiction is taking it's toll!!
> Within a week, from having NIL HMT watches, my list stands at....
> 
> Janta Art Deco
> ...


Will be looking out for the pictures.


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Now this pic really capture my attention! where can I buy this janata? I didn't find this one on Ebay, at least to the listing that ship to my country. I've been a silent reader for quite a long time, and now I think this pic has successfully lure me out.



Xsailor said:


> My first HMT!
> My first post!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" Sourab Supreme Automatic Golden Dial.*

Some HMT Automatic watches came in today......Pictures of the first one for your viewing pleasure.....more pictures of the black dial version soon.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Lovely, but I wish they'd make a ss version of that one 
Torbjorn


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

^ Same thoughts. It looks good in real life as well having bought one a few months ago. But I could not gel in with the gold version and would have preferred SS. The crown is a bit tiny too. Replaced with Rajat with cash coming in my way.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Rajat Supreme next..................... 



jvh said:


> ^ Same thoughts. It looks good in real life as well having bought one a few months ago. But I could not gel in with the gold version and would have preferred SS. The crown is a bit tiny too. Replaced with Rajat with cash coming in my way.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*

The HMT Rajat Supreme


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" HMT Kanchan Supreme Automatic*


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" HMT Kanchan Supreme Automatic*

As always beautiful watches and really good pictures....well done Fateh Saab...


----------



## Xsailor (Nov 7, 2013)

elie said:


> Now this pic really capture my attention! where can I buy this janata? I didn't find this one on Ebay, at least to the listing that ship to my country. I've been a silent reader for quite a long time, and now I think this pic has successfully lure me out.


Hey elie, it's a fairly common variant known as the "art deco" variant (on this forum, at least!).
Fateh or Hari should be able to get this one for you...no sweat!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The HMT Jawan


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*



fatehbajwa said:


> The HMT Rajat Supreme


That's nice Fateh. Very classy.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi All............You might find the thread in the link below interesting.https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-world-tour-941636.html#post6991985


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

I have quickly collected four of them. I think HMT has some absolutely lovely watches. Nice dressers, thin and well balanced in design and for almost no money at all.
Today I received new straps for them. 
I think it will be great having them on the same classy strap. Looks great in my eyes anyway! ;-)


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

still hoping HMT Janata with asymmetric clear dial (no horizontal lines) as my office beater and still none shown up on the Bay as well as no new from fateh  oh wait and be patient me lol


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

This guy finally showed up, really impressed for the price!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> This guy finally showed up, really impressed for the price!


That strap looks cool! Post it in the Hmt white pilot strap combo thread!

Sent from my iphone


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

prateekshujanya said:


> That strap looks cool! Post it in the Hmt white pilot strap combo thread!
> 
> Sent from my iphone


Hi may I ask who handles the shipping of watch to us? Direct shipping from them or from you? I am listed as the second batch that would receive the watch but I have got no news about the watch.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## robokendall (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi! I have two pilots that look exactly the same apart from the hands and the engraved number on the back. can anyone tell me if they are genuine? 














Numbers: 200180 200183


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

robokendall said:


> Hi! I have two pilots that look exactly the same apart from the hands and the engraved number on the back. can anyone tell me if they are genuine?
> 
> Numbers: 200180 200183


Repainted dials. Markings at the bottom a dead give-away. To me, it doesn't take away from the charm of the watch. The hands on the one on the LHS are incorrect for a Pilot (experts :-s). They are Jawan (perhaps other models, too) hands.

I have a couple of the same type in Blue (purple? - I prefer to call it Blue anyway) that I like to dress up in India colors and Red that I like to dress up in Karnataka colors. ;-)

Must post pics. Must post pics (ties string around finger)


----------



## WatchinJames (Sep 22, 2013)

Got my Pilot in the mail today! Thanks Fateh!









And letting it get some sun after spending a week in a box.









Such a beautiful watch that a coworker noticed it, and after I told him about it, pulled out his wallet and told me to order him one too! 
You'll be getting another pm here Fateh right after I finish typing this.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I am so glad it was to your expectations. 



WatchinJames said:


> Got my Pilot in the mail today! Thanks Fateh!
> 
> View attachment 1287769
> 
> ...


----------



## Painore (Nov 14, 2013)

I just found out about the HMT White Pilot LE and simply love it! Is there any way of acquiring it? I understood the entire batch is sold out, perhaps someone canceled his order? Or perhaps someone is willing to part with it and make me a very happy man?

Greetings!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Painore said:


> I just found out about the HMT White Pilot LE and simply love it! Is there any way of acquiring it? I understood the entire batch is sold out, perhaps someone canceled his order? Or perhaps someone is willing to part with it and make me a very happy man?
> 
> Greetings!


Keep looking on the sales forum, that is the only way.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*



fatehbajwa said:


> The HMT Rajat Supreme


Best looking HMT ever, where can we get it? ;-)


----------



## ciSach (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*

What's the latest reason on why the watches have not shipped out yet?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*



ciSach said:


> What's the latest reason on why the watches have not shipped out yet?


????


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*



ciSach said:


> What's the latest reason on why the watches have not shipped out yet?


I am assuming the watches in question are the White Pilots, please forgive me if I am wrong. 108 watches have been shipped out already. 160 watches are being packed to be dispatched to their respective owners. The remaining watches are in the testing phase at the factory, which will be shipped out as soon as I receive them.

If there is anything anybody would like to know more about the White Pilots, please PM me, I will try to get back to you as soon as humanly possible.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*



prateekshujanya said:


> I am assuming the watches in question are the White Pilots, please forgive me if I am wrong. 108 watches have been shipped out already. 160 watches are being packed to be dispatched to their respective owners. The remaining watches are in the testing phase at the factory, which will be shipped out as soon as I receive them.
> 
> If there is anything anybody would like to know more about the White Pilots, please PM me, I will try to get back to you as soon as humanly possible.
> 
> Sent from my iphone


My three white HMT Pilots arrived in Korea yesterday, so don't give up yet.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*

This one just finished its trip from India, from the local customs to my wrist.
PLUS: I love it!
MINUS: No invoice on the parcel, although I asked so and it is still notified on the list, meant for me driving 60 kilometres to the customs to pick it up.


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*



emoscambio said:


> This one just finished its trip from India, from the local customs to my wrist.
> PLUS: I love it!
> MINUS: No invoice on the parcel, although I asked so and it is still notified on the list, meant for me driving 60 kilometres to the customs to pick it up.
> 
> View attachment 1296845


I am glad you like it 

I have no idea why there was no invoice on your parcel, I am very sure I attached one to it. I am sorry for your inconvenience.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*



Illyria said:


> My three white HMT Pilots arrived in Korea yesterday, so don't give up yet.


Mine was in batch 2 but I still have not receive it yet. May I which batch are you in?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*

I'm not sure. I think I was in the second batch.


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Order a few pieces of hmt from Fateh. Very patient seller I must say and fast delivery. Place order last week got it today.








But there's a few minor problem. First problem was the finishing of all the janatas attach picture below. Smooth casing( black dial pilot)very uneven & rough casing(janata)








Maybe its always like that anyone can share? Lastly is the gold black dial sona, left side of the watch is dent in a gap would be seen.









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*



prateekshujanya said:


> I am assuming the watches in question are the White Pilots, please forgive me if I am wrong. 108 watches have been shipped out already. 160 watches are being packed to be dispatched to their respective owners. The remaining watches are in the testing phase at the factory, which will be shipped out as soon as I receive them.
> 
> If there is anything anybody would like to know more about the White Pilots, please PM me, I will try to get back to you as soon as humanly possible.
> 
> Sent from my iphone


White Pilots: New orders or old orders? No longer available?


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"...........Rajat Supreme*



lsiravi said:


> White Pilots: New orders or old orders? No longer available?


Old orders. All sold out long ago.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Jonatutu said:


> Order a few pieces of hmt from Fateh. Very patient seller I must say and fast delivery. Place order last week got it today.
> 
> But there's a few minor problem. First problem was the finishing of all the janatas attach picture below. Smooth casing( black dial pilot)very uneven & rough casing(janata)
> 
> ...


The Janata you have is NOS. It was made in the South India factory, they had brushed finish on the sides. The Pilot on the other hand seems of a recent make and was possibly made in the north India factory. Hence the difference in finish. It's all good.

I can't see the image clearly on my phone, but Fateh is a reasonable seller, and I am sure he will help you out if there is any problem. Drop him a PM.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

prateekshujanya said:


> The Janata you have is NOS. It was made in the South India factory, they had brushed finish on the sides. The Pilot on the other hand seems of a recent make and was possibly made in the north India factory. Hence the difference in finish. It's all good.
> 
> I can't see the image clearly on my phone, but Fateh is a reasonable seller, and I am sure he will help you out if there is any problem. Drop him a PM.
> 
> Sent from my iphone


I see thanks for explaining  The brush finish is actually fine with me just wondering why is it so different.

How about the sona? Any idea?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

May I know your location sir? I asked fateh help to find me janata and the watch has been shipped since november 19, during that time till now the tracking number shown me that the package hasn't left the post office yet, what's the average shipping time from India to other country in Asia?



Jonatutu said:


> Order a few pieces of hmt from Fateh. Very patient seller I must say and fast delivery. Place order last week got it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

elie said:


> May I know your location sir? I asked fateh help to find me janata and the watch has been shipped since november 19, during that time till now the tracking number shown me that the package hasn't left the post office yet, what's the average shipping time from India to other country in Asia?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


I am from Singapore

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Jonatutu said:


> I am from Singapore
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Then there should be problem in the india post office hmmm....1 week delivery from india to singapore and nearly 3 weeks already from india to indonesia and the tracking still said the watch is at the "sortering" process since november 19

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

I think around that same week. Fateh reply shipped on 25nov

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Jonatutu said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Oh man there's one very major fault with 1 of the Janata. At first when I take it out from the packaging(very solid packaging lots of bubble wrap) I thought I saw the second hand moving. On closer look indeed it was shaking, (1step forward 2 step back) thought maybe it was abit loose and the actions from removing it from the bubble wrap cause the movement of the second hand. Thought it wasn't a big issue because I could not replicate the movement.

So I wind up all the 5 watches and monitor them, the odd Janata was slow by 2hrs. So I decided to sit down and stare at it. Indeed the shaking happen randomly even when its ticking(fully wind and place lying on a flat surface table)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Jonatutu said:


> Oh man there's one very major fault with 1 of the Janata. At first when I take it out from the packaging(very solid packaging lots of bubble wrap) I thought I saw the second hand moving. On closer look indeed it was shaking, (1step forward 2 step back) thought maybe it was abit loose and the actions from removing it from the bubble wrap cause the movement of the second hand. Thought it wasn't a big issue because I could not replicate the movement.
> 
> So I wind up all the 5 watches and monitor them, the odd Janata was slow by 2hrs. So I decided to sit down and stare at it. Indeed the shaking happen randomly even when its ticking(fully wind and place lying on a flat surface table)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Sometimes there may be some damage that is not visible on primary inspection or some damage may occur during shipping.

PM Fateh, he will help you out for sure.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey all, 

I had never heard about HMT until Watchuseek. I saw the Janata and fell in love with it. Just ordered one from HMT Watches online cannot wait!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

fenderjapan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I had never heard about HMT until Watchuseek. I saw the Janata and fell in love with it. Just ordered one from HMT Watches online cannot wait!


I am expecting new stock from the HMT factory in a few days, will send you one of the newer ones


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

prateekshujanya said:


> I am expecting new stock from the HMT factory in a few days, will send you one of the newer ones


Thanks!


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you fateh! Lovely watch, It happen that my order got stuck in the post office while there's also delay with the tracking system. Looks smaller in my wrist even to my smaller watch due to the strap, I definitely will find a better strap than this rubber strap









Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

elie said:


> Thank you fateh! Lovely watch, It happen that my order got stuck in the post office while there's also delay with the tracking system. Looks smaller in my wrist even to my smaller watch due to the strap, I definitely will find a better strap than this rubber strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on you!! Wear it in good health 

Sent from my iphone


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

prateekshujanya said:


> Looks great on you!! Wear it in good health
> 
> Sent from my iphone


Thanks prateek, I tried to put my unused casio bracelet, it will be this configuration for awhile before I found a better strap









And side to side with my citizen BM8180 

















Compared to my 45mm flieger all 3 together









Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Clearly HMT watches are like Lays Potato Chips. You can never have just one.


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, to most of developed country like where I live, the janata cost ~20% of university fresh grad first salary, having said that it's not particulary that "cheap" but in my book a good watch that provide an accurate time is priceless and such an investment (both quartz and mechanical), I'm not sure the reliability of hmt in long run, but so far (24hour already since I first fully wound it) it only a tad bit faster ~10 sec, not bad considering mine is a nos.

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Elie, slightly off topic. That is a nice looking flieger. What model is that?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

demag said:


> Elie, slightly off topic. That is a nice looking flieger. What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Well it supposed to be parnis, but it's not since there isn't any mark of parnis "brand" anywhere on the watch  it's sterile dial 45mm flieger from manbush***e

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Anybody got a hmt watch that have condensation under the glass? I wore my new nos 3 6 9 Janata out for dinner today, didn't wash my hand but it has been raining the whole day. Realize there were 3 condensation dots cluster on the right side of the glass, after dinner in the car. Might be the rain or the temperature? But I must say its a hit and miss with hmt watches. Owned a couple, which were quite abused by my dad and brother no problem and working very accurately. This time ordered 5, 2 had slight issue .

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Jonatutu said:


> Anybody got a hmt watch that have condensation under the glass? I wore my new nos 3 6 9 Janata out for dinner today, didn't wash my hand but it has been raining the whole day. Realize there were 3 condensation dots cluster on the right side of the glass, after dinner in the car. Might be the rain or the temperature? But I must say its a hit and miss with hmt watches. Owned a couple, which were quite abused by my dad and brother no problem and working very accurately. This time ordered 5, 2 had slight issue .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Considering it's a nos, the seal might not be perfect.

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The White Pilot................


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

So, the white Pilot without the LE caseback. Whats up with these then, regular production and not so limited any more?
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Yup.



Torbjorn said:


> So, the white Pilot without the LE caseback. Whats up with these then, regular production and not so limited any more?
> Torbjorn


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Sort of good news with some quirks hmmm...

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> So, the white Pilot without the LE caseback. Whats up with these then, regular production and not so limited any more?
> Torbjorn


yes.  my white pilots have also arrived, but I'm sitting here in Germany on work, can't post pics....


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> yes.  my white pilots have also arrived, but I'm sitting here in Germany on work, can't post pics....


Is there a story behind this development or HMT just saw the potential in the design?
Torbjorn

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> The White Pilot................


Ordered up one of those babies *and paid*, before the other lot serve me the bill for having my roof fixed after the storm.


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Let see, hmt white pilot non LE, how much this fella cost fateh? Is that a snap on case back?

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

I received these yesterday and just finished putting new straps on them, and have been wearing them around the office a bit.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

No story............just simple business decisions. They will make whatever you want them to as long as they get paid. 



Torbjorn said:


> Is there a story behind this development or HMT just saw the potential in the design?
> Torbjorn
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

HMT White Pilot LE. The rios1931 Juchten strap cost almost twice as much as the watch.

Ric


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> No story............just simple business decisions. They will make whatever you want them to as long as they get paid.


Nothing inherently bad in that. It is behind most capitalist business, I should say. Much then rests on the ethos of the people who order up stuff, and in some cases that seems to be going very well, in others, not so much. (I am here talking about 49 dollars offensive w**p*ns and not watches, of course)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hoonnu said:


> Nothing inherintly bad in that. It is behind most capitalist business, I should say. Much then rests on the ethos of the people who order up stuff, and in some cases that seems to be going very well, in others, not so much. (I am here talking about 49 dollars offensive w**p*ns and not watches, of course)


Maybe you could expand on what you meant for simple folks like me.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Maybe you could expand on what you meant for simple folks like me.


I don't find you simple at all! Capitalist business is, in my simple understanding, supplying the customers with what they want. That part there is nothing wrong with. It only becomes wrong when customers want something they really shouldn't have, like suitcase bombs or cheap steng*ns. As for wanting watches that are not LE, not marked as such, but share design features with a certain LE, is not wrong. How could it be? I have already ordered one of those. I would really rather have had it with silver hands than the blue, but that cannot be helped, it seems. The way a watch looks and feels is way more important to me than how many were made of that particular watch, or what kind of exclusive club I'm in, if I own one of a certain number of watches from a LE. Wouldn't want to be a member of any club that would have me as a member, someone said once upon a time. I nearly adopted that saying. Nearly. Hope this didn't make it more complicated, because it really, really isn't.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hoonnu said:


> I don't find you simple at all! Capitalist business is, in my simple understanding, supplying the customers with what they want. That part there is nothing wrong with. It only becomes wrong when customers want something they really shouldn't have, like suitcase bombs or cheap steng*ns. As for wanting watches that are not LE, not marked as such, but share design features with a certain LE, is not wrong. How could it be? I have already ordered one of those. I would really rather have had it with silver hands than the blue, but that cannot be helped, it seems. The way a watch looks and feels is way more important to me than how many were made of that particular watch, or what kind of exclusive club I'm in, if I own one of a certain number of watches from a LE. Wouldn't want to be a member of any club that would have me as a member, someone said once upon a time. I nearly adopted that saying. Nearly. Hope this didn't make it more complicated, because it really, really isn't.


Hey....I wish you had told me earlier.....I would have gotten the blue hands swapped with silver ones .


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> I don't find you simple at all! Capitalist business is, in my simple understanding, supplying the customers with what they want. That part there is nothing wrong with. It only becomes wrong when customers want something they really shouldn't have, like suitcase bombs or cheap steng*ns. As for wanting watches that are not LE, not marked as such, but share design features with a certain LE, is not wrong. How could it be? I have already ordered one of those. I would really rather have had it with silver hands than the blue, but that cannot be helped, it seems. The way a watch looks and feels is way more important to me than how many were made of that particular watch, or what kind of exclusive club I'm in, if I own one of a certain number of watches from a LE. Wouldn't want to be a member of any club that would have me as a member, someone said once upon a time. I nearly adopted that saying. Nearly. Hope this didn't make it more complicated, because it really, really isn't.


And I was reading Ayn Rand today...! What a coincidence.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hey....I wish you had told me earlier.....I would have gotten the blue hands swapped with silver ones .


Dang! So do I, my friend, so do I. I guess I'll just have to learn to love the blue ones. Several hundred WIS cannot be that wrong, can they?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> And I was reading Ayn Rand today...! What a coincidence.


From what I have heard, I don't like that lady much. I hope the coincidence is that I demand a conscience from the consumer, and if that is not possible, state regulation!


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

I hadn't heard of HMT a month ago. I now have four incoming.


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Just got this one in the mail yesterday. It is almost exactly the color of my first car!


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Need some advice. Am after an old style HMT Janata but the one i want doesn't come with red seconds hand which i'd really like.

How easy would it be to get a red hand and fit it on myself ?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

It is a 5 min job......changing the hand.



the_chang said:


> Need some advice. Am after an old style HMT Janata but the one i want doesn't come with red seconds hand which i'd really like.
> 
> How easy would it be to get a red hand and fit it on myself ?


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> From what I have heard, I don't like that lady much. I hope the coincidence is that I demand a conscience from the consumer, and if that is not possible, state regulation!


Sure, because governments are never corrupt...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

What is the diff between the 231- a and 231- b movements??

Cheers p


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> What is the diff between the 231- a and 231- b movements??
> 
> Cheers p


231 stands for the movement and A or B signifies the dial version AFAIK.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

oak1971 said:


> Sure, because governments are never corrupt...


Democratic governments hopefully not. At least we get rid of them, if they are, when they are found to be. Anyways, I am very sorry. I seem to have been forgetting my manners. We're not really supposed to discuss politics in here, so, on that subject: Over and out.

Sendt fra min GT-P3110 med Tapatalk


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

almost settled with bund pad+NATO option *still searching*

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

What he said.



prateekshujanya said:


> 231 stands for the movement and A or B signifies the dial version AFAIK.
> 
> Sent from my iphone


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

Got my first HMT today, I've been a lurker on here for a while and just had to register to post. Very nice quality watch for the price!


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

here is mine, love it


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I picked up this HMT Euan from the HMT store in my city today. This is my first HMT. It looks different from most HMT watches I've come across. It cost me Rs.900(15-16 US$). 
View attachment 1314112
View attachment 1314114


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> I picked up this HMT Euan from the HMT store in my city today. This is my first HMT. It looks different from most HMT watches I've come across. It cost me Rs.900(15-16 US$).
> View attachment 1314112
> View attachment 1314114


Neat!


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

First HMT acquired (of 3 I have ordered from 2 different sellers). This one courtesy of our friends at the India Store!

This is a lovely Janata... I removed the stock watch band and replaced it with a timex leather. Runs great! Looks great!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

fenderjapan said:


> First HMT acquired (of 3 I have ordered from 2 different sellers). This one courtesy of our friends at the India Store!
> 
> This is a lovely Janata... I removed the stock watch band and replaced it with a timex leather. Runs great! Looks great!
> 
> View attachment 1317733


Am glad you like it. Wear it in good health.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

My second HMT in 3 days! HMT Track with a very good quality leather strap - it looks like a Vostok/Komanderskie(correct me if I am wrong). Paid Rs.750(14 US$) for it. I plan on getting a 22mm nato for it soon. I want to mod the dial from the stock one to a plain white dial with blue numerals and blue lume tipped hands (similar to the HMT white/blue pilot from the thread in the same sub forum here). Can anyone help me out with that?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

sunny27 said:


> My second HMT in 3 days! HMT Track with a very good quality leather strap - it looks like a Vostok/Komanderskie(correct me if I am wrong). Paid Rs.750(14 US$) for it. I plan on getting a 22mm nato for it soon. I want to mod the dial from the stock one to a plain white dial with blue numerals and blue lume tipped hands (similar to the HMT white/blue pilot from the thread in the same sub forum here). Can anyone help me out with that?


That is a very cool HMT! The bezel reminds me of a Vostok Komandirskie, the hands are very retro looking. Also that is a solid Miyota movement, I have the same movement in my Deep Blue T25.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear HMT Watch Fans,

I would need your help on this one. Please click on the link below and share your valuable suggestions

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-watches-my-collection-901336-23.html#post7143370

@Fateh : without your valuable guidance and suggestions i do not think this task can be accomplished to its desired level.

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Janata arrived today! Put it on a C&B strap and I'm very happy with it.
Discovered that I'm very comfortable with 18mm straps and 40mm width watches. Extremely large watches feel like baggy pants from the early 2000's!










Upon fully winding it, it stopped/was stuck for an unknown reason but it's fine now. Thanks Fateh!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health, my friend.



rymnd said:


> Janata arrived today! Put it on a C&B strap and I'm very happy with it.
> Discovered that I'm very comfortable with 18mm straps and 40mm width watches. Extremely large watches feel like baggy pants from the early 2000's!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Received my (non LE) HMT White Pilot from Fateh today! Blown away! New favorite HMT!


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

my first ever mechanical watch for my small wrist.














My one don't have "Made in India" at the bottom of dial.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health, my friend.



fenderjapan said:


> View attachment 1321687
> 
> Received my (non LE) HMT White Pilot from Fateh today! Blown away! New favorite HMT!


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

First HMT. White pilot (no LE)
i've put it on a black braided nato.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health.



joins said:


> First HMT. White pilot (no LE)
> i've put it on a black braided nato.


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

rymnd said:


> Janata arrived today! Put it on a C&B strap and I'm very happy with it.
> Discovered that I'm very comfortable with 18mm straps and 40mm width watches. Extremely large watches feel like baggy pants from the early 2000's!
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on....40mm cased janata?  im confused, someone please explain, i though all janata is 35mm as what my ruller said

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

My HMT so far. Cant wait for the 40mm.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear Friends,

The below thread can be of interest to you. Do check it out by clicking on the link.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-...d-jalahalli-bangalore-959675.html#post7155188

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hidden830726 said:


> My HMT so far. Cant wait for the 40mm.


Beautiful pictures congratulations!


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Seriously....the janata in rymnd pic looks huge and his hand doesn't look small either, please confirm if it's just my imagination

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

My third HMT! This one from Prateek. Timex Leather Band. Awesome!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

fenderjapan said:


> My third HMT! This one from Prateek. Timex Leather Band. Awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1326737


Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## sasaqi (Sep 2, 2013)

I bought two of them, a Janata and a Sona in Bangalore. Interestingly, the HMT showroom didnt have a stock of the mechanical watches. They are so simple, and give a feel of novelty. Nice to know there are so many followers of this once-iconic Indian brand.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

First HMT finally arrived in the mail today! Also my first hand winder. I have a feeling it's not going to be my last of either.


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

This band cost twice as much as the watch! I guess WIS are bound to do that from time to time... I had an extra DI-modell, I bought this one for my Archimede but it didnt fit. Looks great on the HMT!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health



GoJoshGo said:


> First HMT finally arrived in the mail today! Also my first hand winder. I have a feeling it's not going to be my last of either.
> 
> View attachment 1328587


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good. I will have to try this strap out myself. 
Wear it in good health.



fenderjapan said:


> View attachment 1328626
> 
> This band cost twice as much as the watch! I guess WIS are bound to do that from time to time... I had an extra DI-modell, I bought this one for my Archimede but it didnt fit. Looks great on the HMT!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I wish you all a very happy new year 2014.

Below is the link to the thread where i have shared the HMT watches calendar.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-watches-calendar-2014-a-961799.html#post7175140

Feel free to download and use it.

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Just received my first HMT. A White Pilot from Fateh (sorry no photo... my wife has the camera on the other side of the county). Love it! And it doesn't seem to mind the -30C temperature. 

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Prashant pandey said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I wish you all a very happy new year 2014.
> 
> ...


Yes, a very happy new year to all HMT friends all over the globe! May 2014 be a happy HMT hunting year
Torbjorn

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Hapy new year people, my 2014 resolution is quite simple, to save money, buy and enjoy HMT watches on my wish list 

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Where can I get one of these?


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

H3RRINGTON said:


> View attachment 1039803
> 
> 
> Just received this in the mail. It's not the one I ordered so I know nothing about it. But at least the wife likes it!


Mixing arabic and romans! What were they thinking?


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

elie said:


> Seriously....the janata in rymnd pic looks huge and his hand doesn't look small either, please confirm if it's just my imagination
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


Hi elie, sorry for not clarifying earlier. I was simply speaking in general terms that 40mm watches are the upper limit for my wrist.

It feels okay live, but for some reason watches appear to look humongous on my wrist in photos. The Janata is the perfect and most sensible size and fit for my wrist. Yet all the great divers are big!


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

rymnd said:


> Hi elie, sorry for not clarifying earlier. I was simply speaking in general terms that 40mm watches are the upper limit for my wrist.
> 
> It feels okay live, but for some reason watches appear to look humongous on my wrist in photos. The Janata is the perfect and most sensible size and fit for my wrist. Yet all the great divers are big!


Ahhh thanks for clarifying. I seriously thought that it surely is 40mm janata, if it is then I will mail fateh directly to order that "imaginary" 40mm janata lol.

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

I want to know more about Hmt Janata water resistance, last week I was washing a couple of dinner plates and hand, afterwards I found out some moisture under the dome crystal.  luckily, It last about a couple of hours then disappear.


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

IlikeWatch said:


> I want to know more about Hmt Janata water resistance, last week I was washing a couple of dinner plates and hand, afterwards I found out some moisture under the dome crystal.  luckily, It last about a couple of hours then disappear.


Have you ever get the watch opened?

With watch without screw down crown, I'd say at most it can hold water splashes, which is your case...it the watch fail then there's problem with the seal as there's "water resistance" mark on the back.

i did wash dishes with my janata and wear it during the rain and no moistures detected.

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

peaceonearth said:


> Just won this on ebay, my first Indian watch! Historical timepieces++, though I might end up disassembling it for a project.


Is that a re-dial? If not, why would HMT put a broad arrow on it?


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

johnj said:


> Is that a re-dial? If not, why would HMT put a broad arrow on it?


Yes, that is a redial.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Miguelcarmor said:


> Disappointed about the crystal, in this case a very cheap look acrylic, I don't know if it's possible to replace it with a proper crystal but I'm going to look into it.


You know you can polish scratches out of the acrylic crystal using polywatch. I will make it look like new.


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

johnj said:


> You know you can polish scratches out of the acrylic crystal using polywatch. I will make it look like new.


I use toothpaste on my janata, works ok :-d


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

elie, mine is screw back cover, so I doubt about crown seal.


IlikeWatch said:


> my first ever mechanical watch for my small wrist.
> View attachment 1321742
> View attachment 1321745
> 
> ...


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Well we have same watch and our model didn't have screw down crown and I did disassemble my watch so I know that the crown doesn't have rubber seal nor the caseback, from here on we can conclude that the watch is nowhere water resistance. However due to my limited experience I never had problem with literally any watch (with WR or not) regarding light water splashing or light rain.

Having said that I think I'm lucky that I never get any water inside the watch.

However? Knowing that the water "might" get in from the crown, did you wash dishes using warm water or cold one? Just to make sure it's not a steam caused by the hot water that get in to the watch



---edit---
I recheck he watch, the back case indeed do have rubber seal, but not the crown so I suspect the culprit is still the small gap in the crown

Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

prateekshujanya said:


> Yes, that is a redial.


Kinda funny. The broad arrow is used on British military equipment, including watches. The practice dates back to medieval times. The broad arrow was/is used on military equipment to indicate it is the property of the crown.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I guess they've added the broad arrow to give extra military kudos to the watch. Ollech & Wajs did it on this chrono I own too (never been an issue watch)








Otoh, this Smiths W10 and boot are authentic


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

PAUL H. said:


> Sorry mate but they are correct - your Sona is not "original" - it is not a fake in the teams of someone selling a watch with R*l*x on the dial and not one part of it original - what these sellers do on this big sell site is take old HMT's and use the parts to come up with something they can sell.


Most, if not all, vintage HMT watches sold on eBay are frankenwatches. I imagine the shops with boxes and boxes of old worn out watches in which they use two or three to make one halfway decent watch to sell.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

OhDark30 said:


> I guess they've added the broad arrow to give extra military kudos to the watch.


You are correct. The thing that is funny is, given India's British colonial past, a broad arrow is the last thing you would expect to see on an HMT watch. I suspect that whoever painted those dials may not know what it means.


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

johnj said:


> You are correct. The thing that is funny is, given India's British colonial past, a broad arrow is the last thing you would expect to see on an HMT watch. I suspect that whoever painted those dials may not know what it means.


I thought Jawan wristwatches were issued to British soldiers in India, Ceylon and Hong Kong?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't know about Ceylon and Hong Kong, but they were definitely issued to soldiers in India...not all though.



sciumbasci said:


> I thought Jawan wristwatches were issued to British soldiers in India, Ceylon and Hong Kong?


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

sciumbasci said:


> I thought Jawan wristwatches were issued to British soldiers in India, Ceylon and Hong Kong?


HMT wristwatches commenced production in 1963. Why would India issue watches to British soldiers? Did the British military contract HMT to build military watches for them?


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

johnj said:


> HMT wristwatches commenced production in 1963. Why would India issue watches to British soldiers? Did the British military contract HMT to build military watches for them?


HMT never made watches for the British military. But some watches issued to the Indian military did carry the arrow. All military vehicles in India still carry an arrow on their licence plates. Colonial hangover??? Umm.... I sleep safe at night because of them. As long as they are doing their job properly, who cares!

Sent from my iphone


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfortunately I missed the White Pilot LE masterminded by Prateek but I managed to secure a new non LE from Fateh. Thanks Fateh. It really is a special watch, totally different to any Hmt I own. The blue hands over the white dial lift it up and give it a fresh modern look. Thanks also to Prateek for making Hmt try something different. Now I'm looking forward to the 40mm and yes I have got on the boat with this one. :-!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

demag said:


> Unfortunately I missed the White Pilot LE masterminded by Prateek but I managed to secure a new non LE from Fateh. Thanks Fateh. It really is a special watch, totally different to any Hmt I own. The blue hands ober the white dial lift it up and give it a fresh modern look. Thanks also to Prateek for making Hmt try something different. Now I'm looking forward to the 40mm and yes I have got on the boat with this one. :-!












Oops don't know what went on there. I was trying to edit my post with a picture and somehow posted again. :think:


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

Black and White side by side.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

prateekshujanya said:


> HMT never made watches for the British military. But some watches issued to the Indian military did carry the arrow. All military vehicles in India still carry an arrow on their licence plates. Colonial hangover??? Umm.... I sleep safe at night because of them. As long as they are doing their job properly, who cares!


Yea, all military vehicles and equipment still carry the broad-up-arrow. I am sure you see plenty when you take a right from Chakrotha Road and head into the cantonment area....!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> Yea, all military vehicles and equipment still carry the broad-up-arrow. I am sure you see plenty when you take a right from Chakrotha Road and head into the cantonment area....!


You seem to know Dehradun pretty well 

Sent from my iphone


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

prateekshujanya said:


> You seem to know Dehradun pretty well


Born and studied in Mussoorie. State-capital, after the new state was conceptualized...!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> Born and studied in Mussoorie. State-capital, after the new state was conceptualized...!


If you are in town, look me up. I will buy us a drink 

Sent from my iphone


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

IlikeWatch said:


> Black and White side by side.
> 
> View attachment 1337727


 Beautiful Pic
A black Pilot with the janata would also make a nice pic.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Kanchan - Millennium

I dont know much about its history but I think Mr. Atal Bihari Vajpayee is somehow connected with this watch. Hari, Do you have Any Inputs in this regard.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

the one said:


> HMT Kanchan - Millennium
> 
> I dont know much about its history but I think Mr. Atal Bihari Vajpayee is somehow connected with this watch. Hari, Do you have Any Inputs in this regard.
> 
> ...


You might want to refer to the article in the link below

http://expressindia.indianexpress.com/fe/daily/19991202/fst02078.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I gotafevergntlemen (Jan 5, 2014)

Very glad for this thread I just purchased an HMT Chirag I think thats how its pronounced a few months ago on ebay from the India store and was blown away by the quality for the price I got it which was around 25.00 usd.Amazingly great looking vintage style watch will definately be buying more of this brand in the future.


----------



## I gotafevergntlemen (Jan 5, 2014)

I have small wrist around 6 and a half inch and really enjoy the vintage size.I have some other brands that run around 50mm but usually dont wear them has much.I usually prefer watches in the 35 to 47mm range.So I dont mind HMTs more vintage size.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I gotafevergntlemen said:


> I have small wrist around 6 and a half inch and really enjoy the vintage size.I have some other brands that run around 50mm but usually dont wear them has much.I usually prefer watches in the 35 to 47mm range.So I dont mind HMTs more vintage size.


Always feels good to meet someone new who likes HMT Watches. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> You might want to refer to the article in the link below
> 
> HMT's Y2K plans -- A millennium watch
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Fateh for the article,

""The 100 millionth watch slated to be manufactured in December would be presented to a dignitary to kick-start HMT's millennium celebrations,"

So is this the same model/watch that he has mentioned ?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Probably. 



the one said:


> Thanks Fateh for the article,
> 
> ""The 100 millionth watch slated to be manufactured in December would be presented to a dignitary to kick-start HMT's millennium celebrations,"
> 
> ...


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*HMT Watch Collectors Guide - A blog series*

Friends a few weeks back i had shared with all of you the idea of writing a series of blogs aimed at helping those new to the hobby of collecting HMT watches.

Here is the link of my first post in this series. Do share your views by commenting on the blog

HMT Watch Collectors Guide: Why HMT Watches ?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT DINAKAR 
Its a small sized watch , I think similar to tarun. It has a high gloss look, and with its brown belt it looks quite decent. Had not seen any pics of it hence the post.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi guys,

I really like the HMT-vibe, especially the Pilot, Sona and Janata (and probably some other ones I don't yet know ). 
I love the simple, yet elegant design, combined with the history and, of course, the affordability 

Now here's the problem. I'm 6'10" (2.08m), with matching wrists, so compared to the average Indian, I'm kind of a giant. Therefore, the sizes of the HMT's I like are way too small for me.

So here's my question (which you can already guess of course): are there any bigger HMT watches? I'd love to own one, but I also like to wear what I own, and a HMT deserves wrist time IMO. 

ps. There's a possibility that this question has been answered before in this thread, but it's already 91 pages (and counting), so a bit hard to navigate


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

There is currently a 40mm HMT being designed in/by this forum. You can get in on it now. We just finished the 1st round of voting that narrowed it down to 3 dial designs and will be starting the 2nd round soon. Search for: 40 mm HMT "WUS Edition"


----------



## Biswas (Jan 6, 2014)

Recently I had my own hmt adventure in kolkata. 
I accidentally got interested in mechanical watches. From there hmt was a logical corollary. Anyway, couple of months ago I bought a hmt janata from a generic watch shop here. 
(They had few other models too.) And I love it. I searched the net to see what other models they have and came across hmt kaushal. Which unfortunately not to be found in the shops. 
So I thought , may be the company showroom will be a better place to look into. 

hmt website gave me the kolkata address of the showroom. It was in the heart of the city in a famous heritage building.So there I went only to find that, it has shifted long back ago. where, no body knows. I tried the ph. no. - which of course was not functioning. Back home , after asking google several different questions , I came across a tender which had hmt's new regional office address along with a no. 

This time it was the right address but it is disappointing nonetheless . I was expecting at least a small showroom , what I got is two small rows of watch near the entrance of a small office . The office itself was in the first floor of a nondescript building in the older (and congested) part of the city. There were no signboard outside, just a very small placard. 

There are several reasons why I fell in love with hmt watches but not much about how the company is being run. 
For a loss making company , surprisingly there doesn't seem to be much initiative to sale watches. 
The Web site seems to be last updated just before the collapse of soviet union. 
There are no option of online purchasing - either from the company website or from some other retailer (with few exceptions). 
There are hardly any advertisement , no effort to explain to the general public why hmt is unique. no effort to sale the "hmt story". 
Several well designed watches seem to be not in production. 

I don't know how hmt runs the operation in other cities (seemingly bangalore is happier ground) but I find it distressing in kolkata. 

ps: kaushal, according to a man in the office is out of production and not in stock.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Biswas. Just tighten your belts and get ready for this wonderful journey of watch addiction...yeah, that's what I call it.
We have all been through similar disappointment on seeing the way HMT is run but have nonetheless continued seeking ways and means to find more and more HMT watches.

With some patience, you will also soon be able to see that HMT still has a lot to offer.



Welcome again !



Biswas said:


> Recently I had my own hmt adventure in kolkata.
> I accidentally got interested in mechanical watches. From there hmt was a logical corollary. Anyway, couple of months ago I bought a hmt janata from a generic watch shop here.
> (They had few other models too.) And I love it. I searched the net to see what other models they have and came across hmt kaushal. Which unfortunately not to be found in the shops.
> So I thought , may be the company showroom will be a better place to look into.
> ...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT ALARM - The ROMANS 


The digits watch looks more cute than the roman numbers watch. The alarm is loud if on the wrist , i mean its like a personal alarm, enough to wake just the wearer.


Fateh i hope you dont mind me posting pics on your thread, if so, will amend.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Not at all......It is "The HMT Thread" first and only then a thread started by me. 



the one said:


> HMT ALARM - The ROMANS
> View attachment 1341452
> View attachment 1341455
> View attachment 1341457
> ...


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmt produces any alarm clock?
I tried to search on eBay, Amazon and Google but I found nothing so far


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

YESSSS! Finally i can post here! Im so happy! haha Thanks fateh!!

View attachment 1341529


----------



## Biswas (Jan 6, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Welcome to the forum Biswas. Just tighten your belts and get ready for this wonderful journey of watch addiction...yeah, that's what I call it.
> We have all been through similar disappointment on seeing the way HMT is run but have nonetheless continued seeking ways and means to find more and more HMT watches.
> 
> With some patience, you will also soon be able to see that HMT still has a lot to offer.
> ...


thank you, Fateh.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

tutu said:


> YESSSS! Finally i can post here! Im so happy! haha Thanks fateh!!
> 
> View attachment 1341529


A pleasure.... Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

I wore my new White Pilot to work yesterday. A co worker asked me about it and when I showed him his jaw dropped. Turns out his father worked for HMT (engineer in the tractor division) for 30 years! It brought back so many memories of his childhood he had a smile on his face all day. 

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just thought that HMT fans would find the thread linked below interesting. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-world-tour-941636.html


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Another strap on my non le white pilot.









Sent from the Starship Enterprise


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

I've couple of question about HMT mechnical watch, 

1.) Which HMT have totally flat crystal glass same level with Case? (I think HMT Agni would be the only one, isn't it?)

2.) Is Sona Thinnest in HMT?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Powerfibers (Nov 13, 2013)

Any idea what this HMT is? I just love wearing it. Shown here on the band from my EcoDrive. Thanks, Bob


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

I've been a long time lurker on the forum, and I've long been reading threads pertaining to HMTs. I have ordered 4 hmt's from the bay and am waiting for them so I can post photos. I know that I need to the arms for the pilot I ordered.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

That Bob, unfortunately is not any HMT as such. It is a fantasy dial that was made/refinished later on and made to look like a HMT Jawan, though the Jawan too was never exactly ever like this.



Powerfibers said:


> Any idea what this HMT is? I just love wearing it. Shown here on the band from my EcoDrive. Thanks, Bob
> View attachment 1343663


----------



## Powerfibers (Nov 13, 2013)

imlying said:


> I've been a long time lurker on the forum, and I've long been reading threads pertaining to HMTs. I have ordered 4 hmt's from the bay and am waiting for them so I can post photos. I know that I need to the arms for the pilot I ordered.


I did the same thing about two months ago. Got a Kohinoor, Pilot (black), white Rajat (traded away), and the military looking one above. Like them all. I am really looking forward to the 40mm special edition on that is coming later this spring.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT ROMAN QUARTZ


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*HMT Watch showcasing on 18th January 2014,Saturday from 10 am - 12 noon Bangalore
*
Hmt Watches will be showcasing its various watch models at its Bangalore facility on 18[SUP]th[/SUP] January 2014. This watch showcasing will be from 10 am to 12pm noon. Visitors will have the option of choosing from the watches displayed and based on stock availability they can buy the same.
Photography will be strictly prohibited due to security reasons.

*Assembly point
*
We will be assembling at HMT Bhavan showroom, Bangalore(BANGALORE CHO SHOWROOM, HMT WATCHES LIMITED, ATCH MARKETING DIVISION,59, BELLARY ROAD, HMT BHAVANKARNATAKA-560 032) from where we would be proceeding to the HMT warehouse for this exhibition at 09:15am. We request all of you to stick to the timelines and reach HMT Bhavan on time as we will be leaving for the venue at 09:15am sharp. Kindly note that visitors are required to arrange for their own transportation ;-)

It's a very rare occasion and probably it's the first time an event of this sort is getting organized for HMT Fans .Therefore we suggest that all of us should participate in large numbers in this exhibition and share our ideas and our passion for these watches with the HMT leadership.


----------



## Xsailor (Nov 7, 2013)

Some new images of my HMTs...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=7237062


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

2Channon said:


> There is currently a 40mm HMT being designed in/by this forum. You can get in on it now. We just finished the 1st round of voting that narrowed it down to 3 dial designs and will be starting the 2nd round soon. Search for: 40 mm HMT "WUS Edition"


Thanks!

(I'm keeping this message short to rush and search for the topic )


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Well at last i have succumbed ! And i don't know why it took me so long :roll:. Just received these today and absolutely over the moon  . Not one but two Janata's . I really like them , bigger than i thought (in a good way) . I changed the strap on the Hindi for a hirsch that was meant for the screw back . (Not sure the pins are removable?) . A big |> to Fateh superb service . DW.























By the way it's not a tight fit just the angle of the dangle.


----------



## Powerfibers (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you, kind sir. I suspected as much. Love the style anyway, Frankenwatch or not.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Wear them in good health. 



DJW GB said:


> Well at last i have succumbed ! And i don't know why it took me so long :roll:. Just received these today and absolutely over the moon  . Not one but two Janata's . I really like them , bigger than i thought (in a good way) . I changed the strap on the Hindi for a hirsch that was meant for the screw back . (Not sure the pins are removable?) . A big |> to Fateh superb service . DW.
> 
> View attachment 1345907
> 
> ...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

You like it.....that's all that matters. Wear it in good health. 



Powerfibers said:


> Thank you, kind sir. I suspected as much. Love the style anyway, Frankenwatch or not.


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

After a few weeks (normal wear on week day, office environment), my Janata Crystal dome have some light/dim scratch, normally can't see it. But under the bright light or sun light, I can see scratch's shadow on Dial. 

I tried to rub with plain microfiber cloth, but scratch didn't go away. How can i prevent those scratch or how can i remove them? Is that normal to get scratch on Crystal dome easily?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

It's quite normal. Try "Polywatch". Works wonders. You can Google it.



IlikeWatch said:


> After a few weeks (normal wear on week day, office environment), my Janata Crystal dome have some light/dim scratch, normally can't see it. But under the bright light or sun light, I can see scratch's shadow on Dial.
> 
> How can i prevent those scratch or how can i remove them? Is that normal to get scratch on Crystal dome easily?


----------



## varun (Nov 22, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> *HMT Inox IXGL 11 White
> 
> Diameter: 40mm
> Lug To Lug: 46mm
> ...


The new version has luminous hands.  Will try to post some pics later.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Just received my white Pilot...beautiful watch! There's no reason to not have one (or more) HMT in every collection.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Found this cheap Q one for work - Huge for me at 40mm - Cheers p


----------



## clemmy91 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to WUS having read a lot of really useful posts on watches in the past I though it was about time I joined in!
I've just brought myself a HTM Janata and am unsure of its origins and age...Is this a genuine vintage or a new HMT? I'd love to know as much detain about it so any of your help in figuring out would be really appreciated!

What are your thought? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks 100% genuine to me. Except the strap looks different. Wear it in good health.



clemmy91 said:


> Hi, I'm new to WUS having read a lot of really useful posts on watches in the past I though it was about time I joined in!
> I've just brought myself a HTM Janata and am unsure of its origins and age...Is this a genuine vintage or a new HMT? I'd love to know as much detain about it so any of your help in figuring out would be really appreciated!
> 
> What are your thought? Thanks in advance!!
> ...


----------



## varun (Nov 22, 2013)

HMT INOX IXGL 11 (Quartz). New Edition with luminous hands.


----------



## clemmy91 (Jan 17, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Looks 100% genuine to me. Except the strap looks different. Wear it in good health.


Thats great to hear, thanks Fatehbajwa! I hear you're something of an authority on HMT watches so good to hear from you! 
What do you think its age is? It's been sold as a vintage (1940-1960) but having done a bit of further research I'm not totally sure. 
Does the dial look original or would you say its a redial? 
Also I'm pretty sure it's a screw back case but would just like to double check if you know?

Thanks for all the help !


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

It was in production till a few years back, so it definitely is not a vintage. Dial looks original and yes, it's a screw down caseback. HMT does not make screw down casebacks anymore...so I would say its a good buy. Wear it in good health.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## clemmy91 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats all brilliant to hear, thanks for your help!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

My Janata. Great little watch!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health. 



johnj said:


> My Janata. Great little watch!


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Found this flexible bracelet that I've worn during my primary school days. Now on my Kohinoor. Going retro!
Thanks to Fateh for the beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

thepilot said:


> Found this flexible bracelet that I've worn during my primary school days. Now on my Kohinoor. Going retro!
> Thanks to Fateh for the beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been thinking of getting a flexible bracelet for ages......just forget every time. Gonna order one right now. Will suit many HMT's IMHO.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

The Indian and Russian marvels. Affordable and original designs.

Love em!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> I've been thinking of getting a flexible bracelet for ages......just forget every time. Gonna order one right now. Will suit many HMT's IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Hi Fateh very true indeed. I was looking for my old spectacles and stumbled upon this bracelet that has been hidden for ages in my drawer. Without wasting anytime I put it on the Kohinoor and the result is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Some more Janata pics.

Domed hesalite crystal.








Mesh bracelet that should go nicely with the Janata.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

johnj said:


> Some more Janata pics.
> 
> Domed hesalite crystal.


My Janata just arrived in the mail too - I'm loving it. I also have a Pilot (blue hands) on mesh, interestingly enough. The Janata will be on a brown leather nato for the time being, but it may get the mesh sooner or later...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I have tried a mesh on most of my HMT's(not the golden ones)...................A mesh goes very well with them all IMHO.

One of my favourite combos is this Kohinoor on a mesh.











GoJoshGo said:


> My Janata just arrived in the mail too - I'm loving it. I also have a Pilot (blue hands) on mesh, interestingly enough. The Janata will be on a brown leather nato for the time being, but it may get the mesh sooner or later...


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

Today i did 3 times handwash, with normal water from tap, end up my janata this way








Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

johnj said:


> Some more Janata pics.
> 
> Domed hesalite crystal.
> 
> Mesh bracelet that should go nicely with the Janata.


Wow, this looks super cool ...

Is this model still in production?
Auto or quartz?
Where to get it? How much (approx USD?)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

IlikeWatch said:


> Today i did 3 times handwash, with normal water from tap, end up my janata this way
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


Yikes, put that in a bag with some rice or Silica gel overnight to absorb the moisture. The movement should survive, the dial/hands may be damaged/corroded.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

zaxsingh said:


> Wow, this looks super cool ...
> 
> Is this model still in production?
> Auto or quartz?
> Where to get it? How much (approx USD?)


The JANATA is a handwinder.
Around 40 dollars.
Fatehbajwa on ebay.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> The JANATA is a handwinder.
> Around 40 dollars.
> Fatehbajwa on ebay.


Was there in the sale section recently (in Dec) for $33 shipped from India. Check it out as I don't remember the ad being just for a single one.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is an update on the HMT Watch showcasing event that was organised on 18th January 2014 in Bangalore.

Since it was a long update i have made it in the form of a blog. Here is the link for the same

HMT Watches - Time keeper of Generations: HMT Watch showcasing - An HMT watch lover's delight


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

IlikeWatch said:


> Today i did 3 times handwash, with normal water from tap, end up my janata this way
> View attachment 1352179
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


Had something similar happened to me when I buffed off scratches from the crystal open the caseback put in a bag of rice don't move it so no rice will get in hairspring and as fateh told me back at time I had this, use a hairdryer with caution and you should be fine  I was sure mine will die on me but those are quite robust watches

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biswas (Jan 6, 2014)

I accidentally came across this news -

http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/thscrip/print.pl?file=20110128280203700.htm&date=fl2802/&prd=fline&

in nutshell : an indian farmer developed a new rice variety which he named after the watch band - hmt. the type became very popular . 
by the way it is not entirely a feel good story .


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> I have tried a mesh on most of my HMT's(not the golden ones)...................A mesh goes very well with them all IMHO.


That looks really nice. Excellent looking mesh.

My Kohinoor on leather says hi.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

zaxsingh said:


> Wow, this looks super cool ...
> 
> Is this model still in production?
> Auto or quartz?
> Where to get it? How much (approx USD?)


Yeah, I am pretty sure it's still being produced. It's a mechanical hand wind 17j movement. Same movement that you would have found in watches made before the quartz revolution. That's what makes these watches so cool. It's like going back in time, all for around $35 USD shipped. It's really quite remarkable to still be able to buy watches that are cased with a domed hesalite crystal, and a 17j movement, just as they would have been in the 1960's-70's. These watches are really fun to own IMO.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT TAURUS AUTOMATIC 
The dial is actually smaller than it looks in the pic , its actually cute.


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

Just arrived in the mail yesterday, courtesy of Fateh. It's a wonderful little watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

markjnorman said:


> Just arrived in the mail yesterday, courtesy of Fateh. It's a wonderful little watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it in good health. 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Swapped a black dress band onto my Janata this morning.


----------



## walkersp (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi everyone! I see some very nice watches in this thread 

Most of them seem to be handwind, right? Does HMT currently make any automatic watches?


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

walkersp said:


> Hi everyone! I see some very nice watches in this thread
> 
> Most of them seem to be handwind, right? Does HMT currently make any automatic watches?


They have a whole array of autos too 

Sent from my iphone


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Prashant pandey said:


> Here is an update on the HMT Watch showcasing event that was organised on 18th January 2014 in Bangalore.
> 
> Since it was a long update i have made it in the form of a blog. Here is the link for the same
> 
> HMT Watches - Time keeper of Generations: HMT Watch showcasing - An HMT watch lover's delight


Awesome!

(I've been out of town so I'm only just catching up with this now)


----------



## Xsailor (Nov 7, 2013)

My HMT Pilot versus the Panerai!
Sorry for the image quality - The Donatello Lounge (in Dubai) is low on lighting!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Xsailor said:


> View attachment 1362123
> 
> My HMT Pilot versus the Panerai!
> Sorry for the image quality - The Donatello Lounge (in Dubai) is low on lighting!


That HMT is holding its own 

Sent from my iphone


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

latest watch in the collection, Pilot (Non-LE) with Nato strap, side by side with existing Janata.














Side view of Janata and Pilot (Pilot case look slightly thicker and polished on side)







Just testing lume.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Utkarsh


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT TUSHAR - siblings??


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

White Pilot from Fateh. The black Pilot as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted here - hi everyone!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I would like a brand new Janata with an original HMT rubber strap. I've looked high and low for one. I would eat glass to have one.

Wy did HMT ever discontinue the rubber straps?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

What you have there IS an original Janata rubber strap AFAIK.



Illyria said:


> I would like a brand new Janata with an original HMT rubber strap. I've looked high and low for one. I would eat glass to have one.
> 
> Wy did HMT ever discontinue the rubber straps?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*The HMT Sona Mini Ladies Hand Wind*

Case Diameter-31mm
Lug to lug - 38mm


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*The HMT Chethan Hand Wind

Case Diameter-35mm
Lug to lug - 40mm

*


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Illyria,
Yeah the Janata in the Photo have original rubber strap.
(fatehbajaw is right coz I bought from him 



fatehbajwa said:


> What you have there IS an original Janata rubber strap AFAIK.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> *The HMT Chethan Hand Wind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Can someone tell me how to size this bracelet. I have an HMT with this bracelet, but there is no link removal indicators anywhere on the bracelet.*


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Recent HMT acquisitions:


----------



## Biswas (Jan 6, 2014)

johnj said:


> Recent HMT acquisitions:


what are these watches?
I haven't seen such before.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

johnj said:


> Can someone tell me how to size this bracelet. I have an HMT with this bracelet, but there is no link removal indicators anywhere on the bracelet.


Looks like you can 'slide' the bracelet into the buckle.

There are many holes on the sides of the buckle, so just remove the springbar there and slide away


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Joeri35 said:


> Looks like you can 'slide' the bracelet into the buckle.
> 
> There are many holes on the sides of the buckle, so just remove the springbar there and slide away


The buckle adjustment isn't enough. The bracelet is huge and it really needs to have some links removed.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

johnj said:


> The buckle adjustment isn't enough. The bracelet is huge and it really needs to have some links removed.


The stock HMT bracelet on the older HMTs are meant to be resized using only on the multiple holes on the clasp. The links are not designed to be removed, however local watchmakers here will do that if the customer demands.

the newer bracelets on the ADSS and NASS have removable links.

HTH.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Refurbished HMT Uttam arrived. 
It was intended to be a donor movement but it actually looks good (and banged up). Interesting case design, beautiful textured dial and the bezel has a threaded texture around the edge.

Unfortunately lug width is 16mm and so I don't think it can ever be worn unless I find an integrated 16mm bracelet.

Tried my best to capture the textured dial.

EDIT: The ticking sound with this case is super quiet although when I listen closely it sounds very hollow and high pitched. There's almost an echo to it.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Is this watch still available? Was it a popular model?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

It seems to me that a notched leather strap could look really nice. I'd measure the width of the case at the ends, and get a strap that width, with a little bit of taper to it. Notch it to 16mm, and it would look slick.



rymnd said:


> Refurbished HMT Uttam arrived.
> It was intended to be a donor movement but it actually looks good (and banged up). Interesting case design, beautiful textured dial and the bezel has a threaded texture around the edge.
> 
> Unfortunately lug width is 16mm and so I don't think it can ever be worn unless I find an integrated 16mm bracelet.
> ...


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

hari317 said:


> The stock HMT bracelet on the older HMTs are meant to be resized using only on the multiple holes on the clasp. The links are not designed to be removed, however local watchmakers here will do that if the customer demands.
> 
> the newer bracelets on the ADSS and NASS have removable links.
> 
> HTH.


Thanks for the info. I thought this may be the case. I can probably do it myself but I just wanted to make sure before I possibly ruin the bracelet.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Arrived home from work today to find a package waiting for me. In it was this little gem.

Thanks, Fateh!










Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health my friend .


Sent from my iPad


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is my HMT Janta Devnagri (Thanks Fateh) with the Indian Tricolor Nato Strap !









Regards
-Anurag


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

anurag said:


> Here is my HMT Janta Devnagri (Thanks Fateh) with the Indian Tricolor Nato Strap !
> 
> View attachment 1376304
> 
> ...


Congratulations, that really looks incredible!
Torbjorn

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

anurag said:


> Here is my HMT Janta Devnagri (Thanks Fateh) with the Indian Tricolor Nato Strap !
> 
> Regards
> -Anurag


As if! I was just putting the same NATO on my Janata!


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

What a lovely coincidence ! 
:^)



GuessWho said:


> As if! I was just putting the same NATO on my Janata!
> View attachment 1376325


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good on the tricolour...wear it in good health my friend.



anurag said:


> Here is my HMT Janta Devnagri (Thanks Fateh) with the Indian Tricolor Nato Strap !
> 
> View attachment 1376304
> 
> ...


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Where did you get the Indian tricolor nato strap?


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c...ntal-strap-green-white-and-orange-18-20-22-mm



Illyria said:


> Where did you get the Indian tricolor nato strap?


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## klaus357 (Feb 5, 2013)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Arrived home from work today to find a package waiting for me. In it was this little gem.
> 
> Thanks, Fateh!
> 
> ...


I love it.

Where i can buy it????

Than you

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

klaus357 said:


> I love it.
> 
> Where i can buy it????
> 
> ...


Check out the ebay store links under fatehbajwa's profile. You can get them there.

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## klaus357 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you but fateh does not ship to italy!!!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

klaus357 said:


> Thank you but fateh does not ship to italy!!!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


PM me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klaus357 (Feb 5, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> PM me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys, HMT Arjun arrived. On inital impression I particularly liked the dial/crystal design and it was great to find out this case actually had 18MM lug width (unlike Uttam).
I have some small concerns I was hoping you could help me on though:

Crown is crooked
http://i.imgur.com/Ms0wMEu.jpg?1
Also dial has what appears to be dust but I tried blowing it off and it wouldn't. Are these scratches?

The bezel/crystal is slanted and not fully inserted into the case. Should I care?
imgur: the simple image sharer
http://i.imgur.com/7b0YLrf.jpg?1
imgur: the simple image sharer

The springbars don't appear to have things to hook them out. It pushes right to the edge. How do I get these off without destroying the strap?
http://i.imgur.com/3Aj2GA6.jpg?1

Overall doesn't feel as solid as the Uttam but still a pretty little piece.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT NURSE

Thanks to Prashant I came to know about these. Its a small and cute watch. The different finishes are probably to distinguish the seniority/post of the nurse.


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

My favorite band for the White Pilot yet! Brown suede.


----------



## ratrail (Feb 1, 2014)

This HMT Inox arrived in the mail today from Fateh:










Looks great, and I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health. 



ratrail said:


> This HMT Inox arrived in the mail today from Fateh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

How big is that watch? 35mm?

INOX-does that mean it's a quartz?


----------



## ratrail (Feb 1, 2014)

Illyria said:


> How big is that watch? 35mm?
> 
> INOX-does that mean it's a quartz?


It's 40 mm, so a bit bigger than a lot of HMT watches. And, yes, it's quartz. The dial says Inox Quartz, though you can't see it all in my pic, given the time I took it.

I've seen them with white, black, and burgundy dials. I went with the burgundy to add a little color to my collection.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

GuessWho said:


> As if! I was just putting the same NATO on my Janata!
> View attachment 1376325


Great combo - whats the lug size of this watch? 18 or 20 mm?


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

18mm.



Maxy said:


> Great combo - whats the lug size of this watch? 18 or 20 mm?


----------



## jjgear (Feb 16, 2014)

Are you going to be getting any more of the inox watches anytime soon?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Ashok*

*HMT Ashok
*
37mm without crown
Lug to Lug 41mm

Probably named after Ashoka Maurya (304-232 BCE) commonly known as Ashoka and also as Ashoka the Great, was an Indian emperor of the Maurya Dynasty.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Question: I have a NASS-06 HMT. How do I take out the links of the bracelet? The local watchmakers aren't able to do it. The last person in Seoul I took the watch to told me to see an engineer about it..


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

New to the forum but hit with the HMT bug. Just collected a lovely turquoise faced pilot frankenwatch from a friend who I could trust for a watch that was in good condition. Think this was just to satisfy the HMT itch while I'm waiting for a genuine silver indices, red second hand Janata from Fateh. Not sure why these HMT watches aren't more popular with women as I think it's a perfect size for my lady wrist. Guess the sourcing is the massive issue.


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Illyria said:


> Question: I have a NASS-06 HMT. How do I take out the links of the bracelet? The local watchmakers aren't able to do it. The last person in Seoul I took the watch to told me to see an engineer about it..












There are a few removable links on each side of the bracelet, the ones with the arrows. My local watchmaker says it is a pretty simple job.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

Here is the frankenwatch on a slightly too small Timex slip-thru strap while I wait for a new 18mm NATO in the post. Can't wait to get my hands on the real Janata from Fateh


----------



## koven94 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a Janata that should come in later this week. Its supposedly "vintage". Does any one have knowledge on this particular model(janata p874)










I can post pics and give more info when it actually arrives if that would help.


----------



## koven94 (Feb 18, 2014)

+ What do you think of an orange NATO on it?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

koven94 said:


> + What do you think of an orange NATO on it?


That would probably make a bold and colourful statement. Post a pic so we can see what it looks like
Torbjorn

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## koven94 (Feb 18, 2014)

I will as soon as its delivered. Any info on my previous post?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

koven94 said:


> I will as soon as its delivered. Any info on my previous post?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


No, sorry. I'm just a humble HMT lover, not particularly in the know. I reckon it could be fairly recent or vintage, afaik that design has been produced for many years.

there's plenty of other members around who would be able to help you.
Cheers, Torbjorn

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

My Janata with red seconds arrived from Fateh!  I was going to say 'finally arrived' but it was pretty quick postage, well packaged, so I can't really do that. 

All I can say about these watches, now that I've got my hands on a legit copy, is that photos will never do them justice. High resolution photos are only going to magnify quirks which would otherwise go unnoticed. The photos also really don't reflect the elegance that these affordables have - the curving of the crystal, the way the hands narrow to almost a pin-point, the gentle quiver of the second hand... Whenever I saw these watches on this forum, I used to obsess about their inaccuracies or quality control issues. When you get them on your wrist, it's a completely different story. The movement provides a sound which is reassuring, not too noisy. 

The original strap is horrendous. There is no defence for it. I wish I could but I can't. Some describe it as 'comfy and malleable'. I would describe it as cheap and sweaty. In fact, it was such a pain, that I didn't waste time with removing spring bars, I just cut it off. To the casual watch wearer, this strap would probably be a massive stumbling block. But to all of us, the strap isn't really an issue. I've put it on a NATO from another watch for now, while I wait for another in the post (the speed of delivery rather caught me out on this one). 

OK, you're never going to think it cost thousands. But they're not ever meant to look like that. They are affordable, understated, solid pieces that are great value for money. 

If you have any doubts about buying from Fateh, please don't. He provided me with choice, great communication and notified me about postage etc. The watch arrived in great condition and insanely well packaged. I'll probably be buying more!

Cheers! 

Lucy


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words, Lucy. Much appreciated.



Lucible said:


> My Janata with red seconds arrived from Fateh!  I was going to say 'finally arrived' but it was pretty quick postage, well packaged, so I can't really do that.
> 
> All I can say about these watches, now that I've got my hands on a legit copy, is that photos will never do them justice. High resolution photos are only going to magnify quirks which would otherwise go unnoticed. The photos also really don't reflect the elegance that these affordables have - the curving of the crystal, the way the hands narrow to almost a pin-point, the gentle quiver of the second hand... Whenever I saw these watches on this forum, I used to obsess about their inaccuracies or quality control issues. When you get them on your wrist, it's a completely different story. The movement provides a sound which is reassuring, not too noisy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Janata art deco on "Indian Flag Nato"


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



Torbjorn said:


> Janata art deco on "Indian Flag Nato"
> View attachment 1404339
> View attachment 1404340


Nice. Where did you get the Nato?


----------



## jjgear (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Fateh

Any idea when you will be getting more of the HMT Inox in?

JJ


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



demag said:


> Nice. Where did you get the Nato?


Yeah, what demag asked!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



theinterchange said:


> Yeah, what demag asked!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


Repeating for convenience:

http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c...ntal-strap-green-white-and-orange-18-20-22-mm

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Please PM me with the exact HMT model you are looking for.



jjgear said:


> Fateh
> 
> Any idea when you will be getting more of the HMT Inox in?
> 
> JJ


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

This morning, the White Pilot in its natural environment


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



demag said:


> Nice. Where did you get the Nato?


Search "cheapestnatostraps". Good selection and fine service.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> A very very rarely seen model in the Janata series.
> 
> View attachment 1056757


Was just catching up on this thread as a newbie to HMT watches. That rare model was wonderful! Unusual amount of detail.


----------



## varun (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



fatehbajwa said:


> Please PM me with the exact HMT model you are looking for.


Can you name few of the IXGL series models.
Is the old HMT chronograph still available??


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

The more I watches I see, the more I appreciate HMT. So many watches turn out to be overhyped and overpriced disappointments. HMT delivers decent watches at rock bottom prices. I just wish HMT would reissue rubber straps...


----------



## Geets (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

My watches


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Wonderful selection. On the right track, I would say.



Geets said:


> My watches
> 
> View attachment 1406698
> View attachment 1406700
> View attachment 1406701


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

To the best of my knowledge, HMT has made only Quartz chronographs. This too seems like a quartz model. Please correct me if I am wrong.



varun said:


> Can you name few of the IXGL series models.
> Is the old HMT chronograph still available??
> View attachment 1406485


----------



## Geets (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

thankyou


----------



## varun (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



fatehbajwa said:


> To the best of my knowledge, HMT has made only Quartz chronographs. This too seems like a quartz model. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Spot on.
True indeed. I am looking for this watch for a long long time.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

This just arrived and co-worker is absolutely stoked. Thanks again for the great service, Fateh!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Always a pleasure to be of service to fellow WUS members. 



rymnd said:


> This just arrived and co-worker is absolutely stoked. Thanks again for the great service, Fateh!


----------



## Bender Bending Rodriguez (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Have to give two thumbsup to Fateh for his prompt delivery and excellent customer service for one Janata and one White Pilot. The Janata has received so many good reviews and the White Pilot is simply beautiful.

Thanks Fateh, I will be ordering from your ebay store soon.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Thanks Aravind....as I mentioned in my previous post....it's always a pleasure to be of service to fellow WUS members. 



Bender Bending Rodriguez said:


> Have to give two thumbsup to Fateh for his prompt delivery and excellent customer service for one Janata and one White Pilot. The Janata has received so many good reviews and the White Pilot is simply beautiful.
> 
> Thanks Fateh, I will be ordering from your ebay store soon.


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

I'm surprised there is no model (as far as I know?) which is a black version of the Janata with silver indices or, another way of thinking about it, a steel cased Black Sona. It would be perfect in filling the gap between the Pilot and the Sona.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



Lucible said:


> I'm surprised there is no model (as far as I know?) which is a black version of the Janata with silver indices or, another way of thinking about it, a steel cased Black Sona. It would be perfect in filling the gap between the Pilot and the Sona.


FWIW, there used to be a black faced janata with silver indices.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Absolutely correct. It can still be found, though with some difficulty.



hari317 said:


> FWIW, there used to be a black faced janata with silver indices.


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



hari317 said:


> FWIW, there used to be a black faced janata with silver indices.


Ah yes, thanks Hari, I remember Fateh shared photos of one. Shame it's so hard to find and has gone out of production. :-(

Lucy


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



fatehbajwa said:


> Absolutely correct. It can still be found, though with some difficulty.


Ooops. We replied at the same time. Thanks for your reply too!

Well anyone's welcome to charge me millions if they can source one. ;-)

I'm desperate for something black dialed but which is a bit more formal than the pilot, less gold than the Sona, but in the same case. Any ideas? :think:

I've got a serious HMT addiction...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Will PM you n some time. 



Lucible said:


> Ooops. We replied at the same time. Thanks for your reply too!
> 
> Well anyone's welcome to charge me millions if they can source one. ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Thanks Fateh!


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



fatehbajwa said:


> Will PM you n some time.


The suspense is killing me ;-)


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

Glad I stumbled on this thread. HMT noob here, but maybe not for long...


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

Lucible said:


> My Janata with red seconds arrived from Fateh!  I was going to say 'finally arrived' but it was pretty quick postage, well packaged, so I can't really do that.
> 
> ... Snipped...


Nice watch, @lucible. Funny I should find here too. (going from Germany to India) :-D I think I may as well follow your lead, and pick up a HMT myself. ;-)


----------



## BSeverino80 (May 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Just received my new HMT Pilot from fatehbajwa, and I would like to say that this piece is much nicer in real life that in any pics I've seen so far...
Thanks once again fatehbajwa for the opportunity of owning such an iconic HMT model 

Now a couple of pics:




Best regards to all.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

BSeverino80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received my new HMT Pilot from fatehbajwa, and I would like to say that this piece is much nicer in real life that in any pics I've seen so far...
> Thanks once again fatehbajwa for the opportunity of owning such an iconic HMT model
> ...


Lovely pictures. Thanks for the kind words. ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Finally got HMT watch, thanks to Fateh; smooth transaction and great price!










Watch is clean and very good albeit little small dial for my wrist, now onto buying a bund strap for it. Confused between brown strap or black strap. Any ideas?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Maxy said:


> Finally got HMT watch, thanks to Fateh; smooth transaction and great price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I belive black strap looks better on this one, I've tried brown but I finally put a black strap on it

Brown









Black


----------



## fanfare_mp3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Excuse me,

Does anyone know where I can find and purchase this exact Janata model (photo not mine)?


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

fanfare_mp3 said:


> Excuse me,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find and purchase this exact Janata model (photo not mine)?


Nice model... I think I'd like one of those too.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I've enjoyed reading this thread very much, lots of good work has gone into it! Enjoyed it so much that I decided to bid for a handsome black-dial Janata that I saw on ebay, and I won the auction for a very reasonable £15.








Sorry for small pic, this is the image from the auction, as I haven't received it yet, it's been in the Royal Mail's hands for 2 weeks (!). With a bit of luck I'll be able to get my hands on it on Monday, I'm looking forward to wearing it!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

I have noticed an "arrow" on the case back of some HMT's - what does this mean?
Thank p

example pic (not mine)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> I have noticed an "arrow" on the case back of some HMT's - what does this mean?
> Thank p
> 
> example pic (not mine)


This one is not authentic but in the authentic ones, it means that it was issued to members of the Indian armed force,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> This one is not authentic but in the authentic ones, it means that it was issued to members of the Indian armed force,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting - thank Fateh - how can you tell when authentic? Cheers p


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> Interesting - thank Fateh - how can you tell when authentic? Cheers p


Lots of stuff......There is some other engraving besides the arrow....things like the contract number, quality of the case back, engraving depth/quality.....besides after handling thousands of HMT's, lot's of other subtle differences in the case/lug shape finishes become easy to spot.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks again for all your experience / info Fareh - I am wearing one of the two you had repaired for me today on a family outing - unfortunately I have no camera available right now but will post pics when I can - Cheers p


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Excellent info |>


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention that AFAIK, the only authentic HMT watches that were issued to the Indian Armed Forces were the Jawan and the Pilot.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I finally picked up my HMT Janata from the post office today, thankfully it survived 2 weeks in ParcelForce's hands with no ill effect. I'm pretty sure the bracelet isn't original, but I'm very pleased with the watch, I think it looks great!


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Lots of stuff......There is some other engraving besides the arrow....things like the contract number, quality of the case back, engraving depth/quality.....besides after handling thousands of HMT's, lot's of other subtle differences in the case/lug shape finishes become easy to spot.
> 
> View attachment 1421545


Never knew that there were fake HMT's too. What's the point in counterfeiting such an affordable watch?


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

My NOS HMT Janata watch with a factory original* rubber strap* has just arrived at my office. Thank you, Prateek!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Illyria said:


> My NOS HMT Janata watch with a factory original* rubber strap* has just arrived at my office. Thank you, Prateek!


It is always a pleasure 

Sent from my iphone


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

prateekshujanya said:


> It is always a pleasure
> 
> Sent from my iphone


Believe it or not, an HMT with a factory original rubber strap has been a mini grail of mine since I discovered HMT watches (that and a white faced pilot). I now have both of them-thanks to you.


----------



## Bluz (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am a big fan of HMT and I've been following the thread for quite some time now and acquired a lot of knowledge about HMT. I also have a small collection of HMT watches.

However right now I need some information on the WestEnd watch co. This is a very old pocket watch of West End watch co which I believe was manufactured sometime around 1930s for the British Army serving in India.

I have got some info from Wikipedia - the dial is of porcelain and but I believe it is encased in an Omega's case (probably the original one got destroyed) which is made of silver
I'm posting the pictures and request if anyone can provide me some inputs on this one.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Jhalak*

34mm without crown
Lug to Lug 40mm


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Shakti White Dial*

33mm without crown
Lug to Lug 39mm



































​


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Trishna On Bracelet*

33mm without crown
Lug to Lug 40mm



































​


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*HMT Arun On Bracelet*

34mm without crown
Lug to Lug 40mm



































​


----------



## Bluz (Aug 22, 2013)

Some more pics of West End watch

































Any info on this pocket watch .....


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi All.....I have just started a thread on HMT watches with refinished dials *here*....... your thoughts on the same would be most appreciated.


----------



## fanfare_mp3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Any wrist shots of the Trishna? Cheers.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll take some tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

fanfare_mp3 said:


> Any wrist shots of the Trishna? Cheers.


There you go.......


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

My new Ashok, bought from Fateh. Very nice watch, basically a Kohinoor with another name...I think. The back is screw-in and the dial has a very nice silvery finish, almost as if it had a patina of some kind. Are these current production or NOS Fateh? Anyways, very nice piece and I strongly recommend it. I put it on brown leather to start with./Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

For a long time I have wanted to source a brand new- NOS-Rajat, and I have asked around for it here and there with no luck. A couple of weeks ago, a couple suddenly surfaced on our favourite bay site - one went almost immediately, and the other one I hesitated to buy due to a trip I was going to make over a couple of weeks. Anyway, I found it to be still available when I got home, and bought it. It arrived yesterday, absolute mint still in its sealed little plastic bag. Unfortunately it wasn't running. I shooked it, I winded it but there was no life to be found. So I put a thick newspaper on the table and gave it a good knock - et voila! The seconds hand started to move. For three full minutes, then it stopped. I repeated this procedure, and it kept moving for five minutes. Third time, a completed the procedure with a proper double-knock, and it has actually been running since, although it seems to be loosing a little bit more time than acceptable. Im gonna let it run for a day or two and see what happens. I realize this movement should have been serviced after laying around god knows how long. Servicing here in Sweden would be more than twice the cost of the watch, so thats out of the question. Any advice fellas? I could slaughter my Nachiket which has the 6500 and runs perfectly, but then I don't have a Nachiket any more...any comments or suggestions would be appreciated. 
Torbjorn


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

My my kohinoor arrived. Thank you fateh for another great HMT.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Torbjorn said:


> My new Ashok, bought from Fateh. Very nice watch, basically a Kohinoor with another name...I think. The back is screw-in and the dial has a very nice silvery finish, almost as if it had a patina of some kind. Are these current production or NOS Fateh? Anyways, very nice piece and I strongly recommend it. I put it on brown leather to start with./Torbjorn


I really don't know if they are current production or not.....I doubt anybody knows what is current production in HMT these days. . including IMHO HMT themselves.

I got them directly from a HMT company distributor.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

joins said:


> View attachment 1428849
> 
> 
> My my kohinoor arrived. Thank you fateh for another great HMT.


Enjoy. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello,

I have just won an auction on ebay: GENUINE VINTAGE HMT KOHINOOR WINDING INDIAN MENS WATCH~SPECIAL OFFER | eBay

But this Kohinoor has no HMT logo on the dial.
Is this normal?

Is it possible to find HMT watch parts somewhere? I would like to change this weird dial to blue one like this beauty 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-13.html#post3792417


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Torbjorn said:


> Any advice fellas? I could slaughter my Nachiket which has the 6500 and runs perfectly, but then I don't have a Nachiket any more...any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.
> Torbjorn


It would probably be cheaper to ship the watch back to the dealer using Registered Air Mail for a full service. The watch has a full year warranty and so should be serviced and shipped back for free.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Is it possible to buy brand new HMT Silver Jubilees? What a beautiful watch.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> Is it possible to buy brand new HMT Silver Jubilees? What a beautiful watch.


certainly yes.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

Familiar story, I'm sure: I won this on the 'bay "by accident"-as in, I figured someone would bid more than $10 (shipping was free). But instead, I've got an $8.50 intro to HMT coming my way! I haven't seen other HMT's marked "Janata" with roman numerals, so I was wondering if any of you had any idea where this came from. Reprinted dial or some other trickery? Obviously, I'll be thrilled if it just works!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

IntendedEffect said:


> Familiar story, I'm sure: I won this on the 'bay "by accident"-as in, I figured someone would bid more than $10 (shipping was free). But instead, I've got an $8.50 intro to HMT coming my way! I haven't seen other HMT's marked "Janata" with roman numerals, so I was wondering if any of you had any idea where this came from. Reprinted dial or some other trickery? Obviously, I'll be thrilled if it just works!
> 
> View attachment 1437431


Yes - repaint but for 8 1/2 not a bad deal - Cheers p
ps Just keep in mind that you can buy some new ones on special for about $30 from Fateh


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> Yes - repaint but for 8 1/2 not a bad deal - Cheers p
> ps Just keep in mind that you can buy some new ones on special for about $30 from Fateh


Just as Paul said... Refurbished fantasy dial but a good one at that. .. And the amount you paid makes it practically free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solerunner (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all - I was in Chennai for work recently and picked up a Pilot, ADSL04, ADS03 and an NASS13. I need some help/suggestions on a leather band color that would work with the NASS 13. Black is the obvious choice, but wanted to venture out a bit and was thinking a shade of red possibly? Any suggestions? Thanks.

solerunner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

What do we consider about average for time-keeping?

My Janata with silver indices is back up and running after a crystal change. Unfortunately, I couldn't get the one that Fateh sent me to fit so I took one from an old broken franken HMT, polished up, and stuck that one on instead. Then managed to damage the second hand so had to take it apart to pop the crystal off, ever so gently touch the second hand to raise it, popped the crystal back on again. And it was working fine - back to the 20-30 seconds slow that it was at before! Then realised I'd got a couple of bits of dust under the crystal. But you know, I've heard that's part of the HMT charm and I was missing that feature so now it's more authentic! ;-)

Now with that crystal came a lovely Art Deco Janata. Lovely looking thing, very impressed, bar a smudge on the dial next to the 'hmt Janata' font. The only thing is its awful time-keeping. I'm getting anything from 3-5 minutes slow. Seems a bit strange? Can anyone advise as to if this is to be expected? 

Thanks Fateh once again for brilliant service! I wasn't expecting this Janata art deco to have such a lovely cream/pearl dial and it really adds something to the overall look.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Janata Deluxe -- Brown Non-Lum


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT quartz -Galaxy-Pegasus chinar produce Its case is curved SS and has pegasus engraved on back. Dial is black and comes with a Black or Blue smooth belt with punched thro' holes.Leather quality is better than what is normally seen in HMT. This is a Chinar Factory produce watch. Its packing box has the chinar leaf logo on it.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice watch :-! 
The case looks to be robust and inspired by 30'-40' Patek Philippe. I have the impression that HMT makes efforts with its new models.
What is written on the bottom of the dial ?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

orano said:


> Nice watch :-!
> The case looks to be robust and inspired by 30'-40' Patek Philippe. I have the impression that HMT makes efforts with its new models.
> What is written on the bottom of the dial ?


Here you go..









Though this is a new watch, I dont think this is a new model, as it is chinar factory product which has been closed for quite a while.Maybe Fateh can give more info ..


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Oups, you are right ! I have note made the link with Chinar close date. Then it is far more astounding to find this kind of watch in an old closed factory.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: HMT Ashok*

Correct.............HMT Srinagar (Chinar) has been closed for ages now. Probably some old stock lying somewhere.


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

My Janata came in today. Thanks very much, Fateh! This really is a great value watch. Even my wife (who is a bit critical my watch choices) approves! ;-)










Now to check out straps...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Enjoy it, my friend. 



dgrasparil said:


> My Janata came in today. Thanks very much, Fateh! This really is a great value watch. Even my wife (who is a bit critical my watch choices) approves! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

A small blog post that I found interesting.

Service: HMT Pilot | Watch Guy


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Galaxy Chinar Black Dial, Gold case Chinar symbol on back.





















HMT Galaxy Ladies Chinar, Black dial Gold case and Belt , Packing boxes with chinar symbol Its belt is especially interesting.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

the one said:


> HMT Galaxy Chinar Black Dial, Gold case Chinar symbol on back.
> HMT Galaxy Ladies Chinar, Black dial Gold case and Belt , Packing boxes with chinar symbol Its belt is especially interesting.


Lovely watches...congratulations The One


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> Lovely watches...congratulations The One


Thanks Prashant, I was lucky to find these genuine watches. Though its nothing compared to your collection and the efforts that you have put in.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm enjoying this watch so much more than I even expected. Thank you Fateh, for a smooth transaction and a great watch. This will not be my last HMT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

My HMT Janata hand wind watch arrived a few minutes ago. It's NOS and beautiful. I love the original HMT rubber strap and art deco numbers.

*







*

Thank you, Fateh.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health my friend. That's a nice strap you have changed to. Goes well.



paulandpaul said:


> I'm enjoying this watch so much more than I even expected. Thank you Fateh, for a smooth transaction and a great watch. This will not be my last HMT!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I am so glad you like it. Enjoy.



Illyria said:


> My HMT Janata hand wind watch arrived a few minutes ago. It's NOS and beautiful. I love the original HMT rubber strap and art deco numbers.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Illyria said:


> My HMT Janata hand wind watch arrived a few minutes ago. It's NOS and beautiful. I love the original HMT rubber strap and art deco numbers.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Mine says hello !


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Wear it in good health my friend. That's a nice strap you have changed to. Goes well.


I agree, though the strap is a bit too small as the lugs on the hmt are 19mm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumarsid (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I have been following this thread for a while. I already have an Aroop, my late Grandfather's. I bought a Kohinoor just hours ago from an authorized showroom.
They have almost all the models brand new. They are all very low priced. Only the pilot was out of stock, i left my number for them to nootify 
I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

paulandpaul said:


> I agree, though the strap is a bit too small as the lugs on the hmt are 19mm!


It's 18mm on the Janata Art Deco.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

lvt said:


> It's 18mm on the Janata Art Deco.


Strange that some HMT watches have 19mm lugs, but I guess that's part of the fun. You never quite know what you're gonna get.


----------



## kumarsid (Apr 9, 2014)

kumarsid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been following this thread for a while. I already have an Aroop, my late Grandfather's. I bought a Kohinoor just hours ago from an authorized showroom.
> They have almost all the models brand new. They are all very low priced. Only the pilot was out of stock, i left my number for them to nootify
> I'll post pictures tomorrow.


I cannot upload images. Insert img fails, so does attach. What could i be doing wrong :think:


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

My Silver Jubilee arrived a few moments ago. The silver dial is beautiful. The watch is beautiful.









Thank you, Hari!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

HMT Hindi relaxing in Monte Carlo. Cheers DW.


----------



## kumarsid (Apr 9, 2014)

In the brand new Kohinoor i bought, the chain lock does not have HMT engraved, instead it has "HK". Was i ripped off????

Also, what does the numbers behind the watch mean.. it reads 33-79


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

kumarsid said:


> In the brand new Kohinoor i bought, the chain lock does not have HMT engraved, instead it has "HK". Was i ripped off????
> 
> Also, what does the numbers behind the watch mean.. it reads 33-79


Welcome to the club 
I won this one with no HMT logo on the dial... Somehow missed it while bidding...
GENUINE VINTAGE HMT KOHINOOR WINDING INDIAN MENS WATCH~SPECIAL OFFER | eBay


----------



## kumarsid (Apr 9, 2014)

kumarsid said:


> In the brand new Kohinoor i bought, the chain lock does not have HMT engraved, instead it has "HK". Was i ripped off????
> 
> Also, what does the numbers behind the watch mean.. it reads 33-79


Had the chain replaced with original HMT chain, for free of course.
Here are the pictures 









































My Late Grandfather's Aroop. It still has the original HMT glass and chain.


----------



## nm5555 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Fateh, 
Do you have hmt Avinash the blue one. I want to add this to my collection. I stay in Blore so if I get a contact of yours hi will be more than happy to purchase.

Regards
Nishikanta

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsailor (Nov 7, 2013)

New additions...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solerunner (Sep 20, 2011)

Loving my Pilot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

I like that blue leather NATO.

Here's mine ( arrived yesterday ):


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

solerunner said:


> Loving my Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice colors combi |>


----------



## solerunner (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.

I just put this strap in my NASS13...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

I just got four from F29.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

What does the 0231-B mean beside the six on White Pilot mean?


----------



## solerunner (Sep 20, 2011)

I believe that is the movement



93EXCivic said:


> What does the 0231-B mean beside the six on White Pilot mean?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

solerunner said:


> I believe that is the movement


Indeed, but what the B means ? An improved version ?


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

lvt said:


> Indeed, but what the B means ? An improved version ?


B stands for the type of dial.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

prateekshujanya said:


> B stands for the type of dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks, could you please be more precise?


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

lvt said:


> Thanks, could you please be more precise?


0231 stands for the movement, and A or B stands for the type of dial. If you look at the black Pilot it has 0231-A written on the dial. Whereas the white Pilot whose dial style is different bears the mark 0231-B. This signifes two different types of dial in the Pilot series.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

prateekshujanya said:


> 0231 stands for the movement, and A or B stands for the type of dial. If you look at the black Pilot it has 0231-A written on the dial. Whereas the white Pilot whose dial style is different bears the mark 0231-B. This signifes two different types of dial in the Pilot series.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thank you, I just learned something new today.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Quartz white -This ia also a Chinar Factory product


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I just found this article, and post it in case you've missed it
http://m.thehindu.com/features/metroplus/timeless-p/article5867643.ecew

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Who would like to see pics of a rare blue-dial Kohinoor that Anurag-ji was able to hunt down for me in Lucknow?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

kj2757 said:


> Who would like to see pics of a rare blue-dial Kohinoor that Anurag-ji was able to hunt down for me in Lucknow?


Yes, please?


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

kj2757 said:


> Who would like to see pics of a rare blue-dial Kohinoor that Anurag-ji was able to hunt down for me in Lucknow?


Oh, Oh! Me, me!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Torbjorn said:


> I just found this article, and post it in case you've missed it
> http://m.thehindu.com/features/metroplus/timeless-p/article5867643.ecew
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


I got the error message :

The article you are looking for is no longer available in this website.

???


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

kj2757 said:


> Who would like to see pics of a rare blue-dial Kohinoor that Anurag-ji was able to hunt down for me in Lucknow?


Can't wait to see it, with the caseback open, please !!!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll give the link another try, seems to be working when I try.

http://m.thehindu.com/features/metroplus/timeless-treasure/article5867643.ece/

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks all for expressing interest in the Blue Kohinoor. Please enjoy the following pics:

*Straight out of the box (I believe this was a NOS piece):*















*Reflection shot drawing attention to the sunburst:*









*Exchanged the stock steel band for a comfortable (short) leather band that would better fit my "dainty" wrist:*









The picture of the caseback will be added once it leaves my wrist. Unfortunately I'm not proficient enough to pop the caseback off (believe me...I'm as curious to take a peak as many of the WUS members).

I would be grateful for any extra info. about the blue dialed Kohinoor. It seems almost faded (greenish-blue) at certain angles but that's likely by design rather than discoloration due to UV exposure.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Torbjorn said:


> I'll give the link another try, seems to be working when I try.
> 
> Timeless treasure - The Hindu: Mobile Edition
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


This one works well, thanks !


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello to all. 
New to this thread and have just ordered this watch from ebay. What can you tell me about it. is it genuine, fantasy or just plain wrong




































Hope its a good one, cos it pretty


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I think it is a redial. I don't think there was one with a pale blue dial but I agree with you I think it is very pretty.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gradmr7 (Jan 31, 2014)

My new ADSL 02



























Really loving this one. The navy blue strap with signed buckle looks awesome. Pardon the subpar iphone pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gradmr7 (Jan 31, 2014)

Came in this box.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

A couple of pics of the all golden HMT Sona which always works on a sunny day!/Torbjorn


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

I have recently ordered a blue dial Pilot like this and Mine is called a "redial" like they have refurbished the dial. I'm fairly certain this style dial was launched in 2013 with the invention of a Limited Edition of 500 "White Pilot." I own one of these and the back is a snap on, unlike the rest of my HMTs which are older "redials" which are screw on backs like the blue dial I have ordered and the one you show here. I refer to my 2 redial watches as refurbished because mine are in new cases with new crystals and new aftermarket bands. The backs are old and the movements are old one of my backs are from 1989 and the other is a code I'm not familiar with. The back you have pictured is from 1974 if I understand the codes correctly. I am certainly no expert but I am a recent convert that LOVES HMT watches. That Blue Pilot is beautiful, right or wrong dosent matter me because they are great mechanical watches that you can buy for less than $50 most of the time. I hope this was helpful and I hope you enjoy your watch. I'm sure I will enjoy mine as much as my others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I finally got the watch I was hunting for. Got a great deal too. Presenting the HMT Karan, my namesake.


----------



## redsfan73 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is my humble collection. I'm new to watch collecting and have been bitten by the HMT bug. I have four so far and a couple more on the way. Three Pilots and a Prakash so far. The black faced Pilot is by far the nicest (Thanks to Fateh). The white and brown faced ones are redials. The white one runs great, the brown not so much. The Prakash is an automatic, but I can't find any information about it. I'd love to hear from anyone that knows something about it. The white Pilot has the following on the back: Golden Jubilee Year 1984 hmt 200183 KAVIKA The watch is probably a franken-watch but what does the stuff on the case back mean? If it doesn't belong on a Pilot, what kind of watch would it have been on originally? Or did I get lucky and get a really cool (although redialed) Pilot. Thanks for any information. I have learned alot already from reading this thread and look forward to getting some more HMTs.


----------



## cambrid (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello! Not intending to hijack the thread, but I recall a discussion about shortening vintage HMT steel bracelets; I think the consensus was that it couldn't really be done, in fact, it's possible to do a serviceable link removal job. I've posted a thread on it in "Straps and Bracelets" but it may be of more interest here. Does anyone want it reposted on the venerable HMT mega thread?

redsfan, the watch fourth along on the top row looks interesting, is this the redial? Cool collection.


----------



## redsfan73 (Apr 14, 2014)

cambrid said:


> redsfan, the watch fourth along on the top row looks interesting, is this the redial? Cool collection.


The top two on the right are both redials as far as I can tell. The one you asked about is pretty nice and is the one with "Golden Jubilee" inscribed on the back. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Can anyone tell me anything about this watch? I got it on eBay a while ago when I first got into mechanical watches. Its a little small for my liking, but I put it on this Diesel cuff strap and I'm diggin' it. It is supposed to be a vintage 1940s HMT w/ some updates Thoughts?


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this watch? I got it on eBay a while ago when I first got into mechanical watches. Its a little small for my liking, but I put it on this Diesel cuff strap and I'm diggin' it. It is supposed to be a vintage 1940s HMT w/ some updates Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1477951


That is a lovely watch you have there. The case seems similar to that of HMT Akash. Fantasy dial, but a cool looking watch.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

This just arrived, a quartz HMT for my wife. I know the in-house hand-wind movement is part of the point of HMT for many of us, but she doesn't get enjoyment out of futzing with a watch  But even if it's quartz, no Timex has the same WUS cachet or conversation value as an HMT!

Anyway, I really liked the uber-simple dial, and hadn't seen it elsewhere in the forums. We'll probably replace the strap (even though it is stamped with the logo), any suggestions?


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

Can someone please tell me the hand sizes for the 0231 movement? I have a white pilot coming and am considering a mod. 

Also, since I don't have the watch yet, hand lengths / dial width would also be really helpful. 

Has anyone attempted this before? I hope it won't be too difficult as this movement is clearly unfamiliar to me. 

Thank you!!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Saathi , size Similar to the Janata, looks good even without the red second hand, has that paper dial sorta look. Seems to have been worked on a bit, particularly the crown and case


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

the one said:


> HMT Saathi , size Similar to the Janata, looks good even without the red second hand, has that paper dial sorta look. Seems to have been worked on a bit, particularly the crown and case


Wonderful catch...that is a nice dial..


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Latest arival. Was looking for this one for a long time.
Hmt Janata with aplied indices. I realy like the rubber strap it came on.
thanks to Kumar for the watch and Prashant for the introduction.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

joins said:


> Latest arival. Was looking for this one for a long time.
> Hmt Janata with aplied indices. I realy like the rubber strap it came on.
> thanks to Kumar for the watch and Prashant for the introduction.


Anything for friends


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

IFinally my first HMT


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Fox Covert said:


> Finally my first HMT


That looks like a white pilot in gold without the blue hands? Please tell us more

Torbjorn

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Its a Pilot, pale blue (re)dial in a stainless steel case. Looks paler in my photo. Am blaming my phone and cloud 
This is the sellers pic below


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Pardon me if this has been asked before in this thread or elsewhere. Are there any larger diameter HMT's? A 34/35mm watch kinda looks like a freckle on my wrist to me. I generally only wear 39mm or larger. I'd like to try out some HMT's but sofar I haven't seen any that had a larger case.


----------



## Shane Kerr (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello folks. 
I usually am to be found in the vintage and pocket watches section of WUS but I thought I'd drop by to show off my newest addition, and my first HMT. 







It's a white dialled Pilot. (Which is inherently wrong to me because Pilots are supposed to have black dials, aren't they?)
It was advertised as "vintage" but I've no idea how old it would really be. Could be 80s or 90s even. Picked it up for, *literally,* pocket change.

Is there anything informative in HMT serial or model numbers? The number on my case back reads 0398 - thats all the info I could find. 
Anyway I really like it. Seems like a great "everyday" watch. Good size and you see it here on a strap I made myself.

Cheers

Shane


----------



## redsfan73 (Apr 14, 2014)

No one has posted anything in a couple of days, so I will just to give the thread a bump. I got my second HMT from Fateh a couple of days ago. This one was a silver dialed Kohinoor. It's great and I love it. Thanks again to Fateh! Don't have the ability to post any pictures right now, but I will soon.


----------



## trilanes (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, this is my first message (after presentation) in WUS.

I will share a pair of photos of my "new" HMT Sandeep. I like it very much.



















Elegant design, very comfortable, good visibility.  

___________________________
<sent from Tapatalk / enviado desde Tapatalk>


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

Though I would share my HMT Euan with everyone. I bought it online a few weeks ago and although I read the description very well, its bigger than I thought. Its a great looking watch with metallic arabic numbers. The movement is a Japanese quartz.







it wears large on my wrist, which is 7.2"







Thats a US quarter laying next to it. And the band is a full 24mm wide! I like it but its very large!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Question for the India-based HMT fans. I'll be in India for a week, Delhi, Chennai and Mumbai. I'll have the most free time in Mumbai- is there a trustworthy HMT dealer in the Colaba area that is open past 5 pm? I'd like to see new watches and NOS if possible. 

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## melonbar123 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just bought my first HMT today. Standard Jawan in black but with Roman and Arabic numbers.
Then I found a picture of this:








Anyone know where I can source a white dial, black roman/arabic face one like this? It'd look great with some NATO straps....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pureboy said:


> Question for the India-based HMT fans. I'll be in India for a week, Delhi, Chennai and Mumbai. I'll have the most free time in Mumbai- is there a trustworthy HMT dealer in the Colaba area that is open past 5 pm? I'd like to see new watches and NOS if possible.
> 
> Sent from CLASSIFIED


The Mumbai HMT showroom is located in the vicinity. ask the cab driver to take you to a shopping complex in Cuffe Parade called WTC. Monday to friday 9 to 1730, saturday upto 1400hrs and sundays closed.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

IntendedEffect said:


> This just arrived, a quartz HMT for my wife. I know the in-house hand-wind movement is part of the point of HMT for many of us, but she doesn't get enjoyment out of futzing with a watch  But even if it's quartz, no Timex has the same WUS cachet or conversation value as an HMT!
> 
> Anyway, I really liked the uber-simple dial, and hadn't seen it elsewhere in the forums. We'll probably replace the strap (even though it is stamped with the logo), any suggestions?


Nice pic, It is one of a pair.
Finally got myself to post .
Here's a pic of both, My wife loves it and yes it is a topic for discussion.


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome The One. Nice pair. What size is the bigger one?


----------



## nm5555 (Oct 20, 2011)

Pureboy said:


> Question for the India-based HMT fans. I'll be in India for a week, Delhi, Chennai and Mumbai. I'll have the most free time in Mumbai- is there a trustworthy HMT dealer in the Colaba area that is open past 5 pm? I'd like to see new watches and NOS if possible.
> 
> Sent from CLASSIFIED


Go to hmt show room in world trade center building from churchgate station hardly coat you 50 rs by taxi. Their go to hmt marketing division in that gate 6 . But only on day not past 5. Or go to kamdar and Kamdar in dadar near kabutar khana

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> Welcome The One. Nice pair. What size is the bigger one?


32mm , I thinks that's the one you have.


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Shane Kerr said:


> Hello folks.
> I usually am to be found in the vintage and pocket watches section of WUS but I thought I'd drop by to show off my newest addition, and my first HMT.
> View attachment 1482111
> 
> ...


Love the look of the watch on that strap - just 'accidentally' (didn't think I'd snag it at the amount I bid) won an ebay auction for the same Pilot. Hope mine can look as good as yours does!


----------



## phillip.wareham (May 23, 2014)

Prashant pandey said:


> Anything for friends


hi! can you tell me where i should buy a hmt watch? i've seen a couple i like on ebay, but there are so many indian sellers offeringfake items for sale, that I'm not very confident about buying. are there many fakes? thanks

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

phillip.wareham said:


> hi! can you tell me where i should buy a hmt watch? i've seen a couple i like on ebay, but there are so many indian sellers offeringfake items for sale, that I'm not very confident about buying. are there many fakes? thanks


There is a forum member "*prateekshujanya*" who posts on this Affordable forum.
You can search for his posts. He is a sponsor in India and sells HMT watches. In
his signature he has a link to his site. You can search watchuseek for feedback
from his customers here.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## phillip.wareham (May 23, 2014)

rationaltime said:


> There is a forum member "*prateekshujanya*" who posts on this Affordable forum.
> You can search for his posts. He is a sponsor in India and sells HMT watches. In
> his signature he has a link to his site. You can search watchuseek for feedback
> from his customers here.
> ...


much appreciated!

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## AmeyaJoe (May 23, 2014)

I have a Golden HMT Kanchan - 21 jewels auto miyota movement.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Just got half an eye on one of these:

Which is up for sale: Vintage MEN&apos;S Watch HMT Vijay Silvery Colour Dial 17J Hand Winding | eBay

Wondering if anyone can vouch for their authenticity and whether anyone has used rescuedwatches before

Thanks


----------



## AmeyaJoe (May 23, 2014)

Brand new HMT's are available in mumbai,pune and delhi> also in many other parts in india.
Hey wromg i saw your ebay link. i think 15 GBP is a lot for vintage HMT's. They usually come in under 1k INR.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Lot's of people here ask about refinished/refurbished/whatever you wanna call it dials.......

Here are two.










More about them in this thread.... https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-watches-refinished-dials-any-takers-1002130.html


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This guy used to work for me. I wouldn't vouch for him ever. 



wromg said:


> Just got half an eye on one of these:
> 
> Which is up for sale: Vintage MEN&apos;S Watch HMT Vijay Silvery Colour Dial 17J Hand Winding | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> This guy used to work for me. I wouldn't vouch for him ever.


That's dissapointing. But I'm having a bit of trouble telling if you are serious or not?


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi ,
Just got this HMT and was hoping somebody could tell me it's age . Not sure what the numbers on the back mean.

















Any help gratefully received. The numbers are 65 01 96.

Kev


----------



## trilanes (Jul 15, 2013)

Last week I have received two new refinished HMT. They both are Jawan, but quite different one from the other.

Actually I only want one of those, but a bad deal strategy put the two watches i my pocket.





































I like very much the one with leather strap and "Jawan" inscription 9 sided. The dial have a good refinished, hands are pretty with lumen well painted, and it works fine -17s/day. The only inconvenient I see is the second hand, with a little dirty and little bented.



















This other is also pretty. I like the vintage steel bracelet, and dial is good refinished too. Works with +36s/day, that is good for me. The inconvenient, plexy was unglued and I have to go to a professional in order to fix it.



















Today's watch:










___________________________


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

My Jawan on HMT signed bracelet that came with another watch

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

You forgot the pictures.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> You forgot the pictures.












I know mate, tapatalk for win phone is really a constant hassle- or maybe it's me


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Folks,
Been looking through this thread and you have some fantastic watches. I am now hooked on HMT and hopefully my first one will be here soon. Going after a sona next.


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where I can get some red seconds hand from ? 

I have a kohinoor and janata which I would like to put some red hands on. 

Is it an easy process ? Do I need some special tools ?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

the_chang said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get some red seconds hand from ?
> 
> I have a kohinoor and janata which I would like to put some red hands on.
> 
> Is it an easy process ? Do I need some special tools ?


Send me a PM and I will send them to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

O.K. really hooked on HMT and affordable .









Just found this on ebay for £3.20 Only one I've seen hope it's genuine.


----------



## Joker68 (Nov 20, 2011)

Greetings to all. Been on the forum for a spell, but just recently became interested in HMT watches. So I bought one off on fleabay for $17 USD and I receive it today, and guess what not working. Big surprise! It winds and hands move, but balance complete does not move. I should have done my research here and purchased one from the proper individual. Any advice?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm sure this information could ben found somewhere, but all you guys in the know could probably easy tell....I was contemplating what I consider to be the great HMT classics still in production and wondering what year they actually was launched. The great classics to me are
-Janata
-Pilot
-Sona
-Kohinoor
-Jawan (but I'm not sure it still is in production even if it showed up some time ago as new I belive)

Are there any more models that should be considered great classics you think?
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

You haven't considered any of the Autos yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> You haven't considered any of the Autos yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I know, but I didn't think there were any autos that has been in production for decades and still is? Educate me Otherwise the Rajat would be an obvious choice for me,no doubt.


----------



## Joker68 (Nov 20, 2011)

New acquistion from here in the USA. Not a big fan of gold, but will see if it grows on me.


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Perhaps this is heresy on the HMT thread, but opinions on the Tata-owned Titan brand? I've seen some interesting designs in their advertising. 

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

kev80e said:


> Hi ,
> Just got this HMT and was hoping somebody could tell me it's age . Not sure what the numbers on the back mean.
> 
> View attachment 1505509
> ...


I am just a recent convert to HMT but since nobody else has answered your question, I will tell you what I believe the numbers mean.

65 is the case design. I have seen where some people refer to it as the Rado style watch. (Thats a good thing in my opinion)

01 means it was made in the main watch factory in Bangalore, India.

96 indicates the year it was made, 1996

I hope this is correct, I have done a lot of reading about HMT recently and havent seen anything to the contrary, so hopfully this info is correct.

That is a nice looking watch by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is my haul - I was lucky enough to have a meeting at the World Trade Center complex and got to the showroom after 5pm as they were closing. Picked up a maroon dial Pilot, white dial Sona, and a blue dial NASS 11.







Also scored calendars and a catalog.







Finally, the most Indian wrist shot I could take, at The Gateway to India.









Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Pureboy said:


> Duplicate post.


Indeed, twice But who cares when you got such a great loot Well done, and congratulations! I must be great buying HMT's of the counter in a proper HMT outlet rather than "only" through ebay. And now I must start searching for a maroon Pilot.
Torbjorn


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

I made a mistake in my haste, not realizing that moving the clasp on the NASS 11 bracelet is not easy. It won't fit my large wrist without moving it. Any ideas?









Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info . Much appreciated. I like the watch and it seems to run fine.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you, Hari! I ended up having extra time today so I went back to the showroom and they took care of it. 

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

trilanes said:


> I like very much the one with leather strap and "Jawan" inscription 9 sided. The dial have a good refinished, hands are pretty with lumen well painted, and it works fine -17s/day. The only inconvenient I see is the second hand, with a little dirty and little bented.


The second hand is supposed to be bent. It conforms to the curvature of the domed crystal.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

kev80e said:


> Hi ,
> Just got this HMT and was hoping somebody could tell me it's age . Not sure what the numbers on the back mean.
> 
> View attachment 1505509
> ...


This Kanchan is gaining about an hour a day, was wondering if it is worth getting sorted or just return it. Anybody know where it can be done and how much it would cost, probably just needs a service. Local shops wont touch it. Don`t want to spend too much as it only cost me £9.00.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just sharing some goodies that came in today...................  Some quick pictures..excuse the dust specks.



















There is a subtle difference in the Kohinoor above and below......could not capture it in the pictures.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I really like this one.


----------



## trilanes (Jul 15, 2013)

This one is precious:

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l534/fatehbajwa/HMT/Goodies/DSCN1342_zps35bedc7c.jpg

___________________________
<sent from Tapatalk / enviado desde Tapatalk>


----------



## James Hart (May 31, 2014)

I've got 2 HMT watches...


----------



## Joker68 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have 2 hmt's one runs and the other one does not. Anyone know where I can get a spare movement?
Hope someone can help
Thanks

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

Forgot to upload the photo of my White Pilot I recently got!


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Haven't worn this one in a while, so I figured I'd try it out on a new band. I think the mesh helps reinforce the vintage vibe...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

erikclabaugh said:


> Haven't worn this one in a while, so I figured I'd try it out on a new band. I think the mesh helps reinforce the vintage vibe...


We love the old mesh


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

NASS 11 on the wrist. Feeling very 70s.

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

This one appeals to me, too.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Just made some colourful HMT Janatas.


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Joker68 said:


> I have 2 hmt's one runs and the other one does not. Anyone know where I can get a spare movement?
> Hope someone can help


Hi Joker,

It may be worth-it to go out to the bay and purchase a franken watch with a recently serviced movement to use as your spare. Some sellers will post pics of the movement on their listing so that can at least give you an idea of what you're getting. Is it the normal 0231 movement you're after?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT Kohinoor On Mesh


----------



## Whitelighting (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone have an opinion on this. The listing says Radium Dial, although from what I thought HMT started manufacturing watches around 1961. Is there anyway to know if an HMT watch used radium?






I like HMTs but I do not want one containing Radium. Thanks


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Whitelighting said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this. The listing says Radium Dial, although from what I thought HMT started manufacturing watches around 1961. Is there anyway to know if an HMT watch used radium?
> View attachment 1526347
> I like HMTs but I do not want one containing Radium. Thanks


AFAIK HMT uses phosphorescent materials only. But that dial is refinished and hands are wrong too.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitelighting (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you prateekshujanya. I am weary of HMT due to the seemingly overwhelming amount of repainted dials I see. I was not aware the hands were wrong. Does anyone have a picture of what the hands should be?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Whitelighting said:


> Thank you prateekshujanya. I am weary of HMT due to the seemingly overwhelming amount of repainted dials I see. I was not aware the hands were wrong. Does anyone have a picture of what the hands should be?


The older original Jawan looked like.....








Note the difference both in the hands as well as the dial....The dial is not only refinished but also a fantasy dial.

HTH.


----------



## Whitelighting (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the information guys, very helpful. I am new to collecting and just trying to gather information as I go.


----------



## qdavison (Jun 15, 2014)

My recent purchase. $11 from the bay and an immediate change to a $1.75 NATO.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Retro-Z (Apr 4, 2014)

Very cool HMT that you don't see very often. I've looked around to pick one of these up, but they just aren't available. Nonetheless, thanks for the picture of it being worn (I haven't ever seen a wrist shot of this particular HMT).



Pureboy said:


> NASS 11 on the wrist. Feeling very 70s.
> 
> Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Retro-Z said:


> Very cool HMT that you don't see very often. I've looked around to pick one of these up, but they just aren't available. Nonetheless, thanks for the picture of it being worn (I haven't ever seen a wrist shot of this particular HMT).


Picked it up in the Mumbai "showroom" a few weeks ago and they had more in stock.

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## Poppies (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi all, I recently became interested in HMT watches, so I picked up a trio (a white Pilot, a Kohinoor and a Maurya). I've not really owned mechanicals before, and I'm wondering how often I should wind these when not in use to keep them from possibly "locking up" (if that's even a reasonable concern). Any insight would be appreciated, along with any other tips that might help a newbie. Thanks!


----------



## Retro-Z (Apr 4, 2014)

LOL. Thanks for the heads up, but I don't see myself in Mumbai anytime soon. Unless one is for sale online, or can be located via a forum member as the "middle-man", there is no NASS 11 for me.



Pureboy said:


> Picked it up in the Mumbai "showroom" a few weeks ago and they had more in stock.
> 
> Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

hi,

any idea on the model name of this watch? I really fall in love with it and need one badly....
is it available somewhere? please help....

thanks


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

akvikram said:


> hi,
> 
> any idea on the model name of this watch? I really fall in love with it and need one badly....
> is it available somewhere? please help....
> ...


I think you're missing a picture.

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## Sivart444 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got this Pilot in the mail! Not a bad buy for nine bucks

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppies (Jun 16, 2014)

Another question: does anyone actually get their mechanical HMTs serviced? Seems like it would be cheaper to just buy another unless it's a super-rare model (and I don't believe there are many of those).


----------



## James Hart (May 31, 2014)

My wife's favorite everyday watch...


----------



## rahulrao (Jun 13, 2014)

Greetings!
I am a new registration but have been stalking the forums for a while.I have a few-about 7 Hmt watches all of which I bought in the previous month.it all started with a beat up Hmt Kohinoor I found. It still works! No idea who it belonged to but I got it serviced at chennai. And since then,I have fallen in love with Hmt.and I am a good 15 thousand poorer and wear a different watch each day of the week.
What brought me crawling out of the woodwork is a Hmt citizen I found on .It is similar to the citizen I already have.it is slightly used, has the 14502 caseback,smooth and polished, same case as the citizen, dial says citizen and has no design on it like the sona has.but,it has a big crown like that on a Janata,and the movement is Hmt. 
What really got my goat was I don't know if the movement is original. It doesn't have the triple slot screws I have seen on old Hmt watches. So is it a fake? Or franken?I gave the geezer the full 2000 for the watch because its a rare watch right?I guess I was greedy and have paid the price for it.
Also would there happen to be a watch in my name?

Cheers!
Rahul


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

rahulrao said:


> Greetings!
> I am a new registration but have been stalking the forums for a while.I have a few-about 7 Hmt watches all of which I bought in the previous month.it all started with a beat up Hmt Kohinoor I found. It still works! No idea who it belonged to but I got it serviced at chennai. And since then,I have fallen in love with Hmt.and I am a good 15 thousand poorer and wear a different watch each day of the week.
> What brought me crawling out of the woodwork is a Hmt citizen I found on .It is similar to the citizen I already have.it is slightly used, has the 14502 caseback,smooth and polished, same case as the citizen, dial says citizen and has no design on it like the sona has.but,it has a big crown like that on a Janata,and the movement is Hmt.
> What really got my goat was I don't know if the movement is original. It doesn't have the triple slot screws I have seen on old Hmt watches. So is it a fake? Or franken?I gave the geezer the full 2000 for the watch because its a rare watch right?I guess I was greedy and have paid the price for it.
> ...


Pictures..Rahul.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

A little vintage feeling? This Rajat is one of my first HMT's, bought from Fateh. Haven't been wearing it all that much, but it runs like a charm


----------



## ben8763 (Oct 4, 2013)

Received this with a "job-lot" of watches from a local antique store, can anyone provide me with any information about it? Multiple searches for "ROVIS" have so far been fruitless


----------



## Bhogi (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello to all!!

Apologies on jumping on this thread unannounced. I just wanted to let all know that i have been following this thread for the past 2 months. To be honest before bumping on to this forum i had thought that HMT is no longer making watches. I fondly remember the days when my dad used to take his HMT SONA and wind it daily. I was elated when i found that good old HMT is still ticking. In the past 2 months i have bought myself a Pilot, Hindi numerical 12, 3 , 6 and 9 Janata, a Janata , Jhalak and a HMT quartz issued on 50 years of Indian Independence. Glad to say that i am still longing for more HMT watches. 

I just want to thank all the members of the forum specially Fateh, Hari, Prateek and Prashant to name a few for their expert advice and knowledge about HMT watches and for this excellent forum. Hope to post pictures of my collection sometime soon.

thanks
Bhogendra


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

ben8763 said:


> Received this with a "job-lot" of watches from a local antique store, can anyone provide me with any information about it? Multiple searches for "ROVIS" have so far been fruitless
> View attachment 1535728
> 
> View attachment 1535729


That's a first for me too. Maybe Hari can throw some light on this. I too would be interested to know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Bhogi said:


> Hello to all!!
> 
> Apologies on jumping on this thread unannounced. I just wanted to let all know that i have been following this thread for the past 2 months. To be honest before bumping on to this forum i had thought that HMT is no longer making watches. I fondly remember the days when my dad used to take his HMT SONA and wind it daily. I was elated when i found that good old HMT is still ticking. In the past 2 months i have bought myself a Pilot, Hindi numerical 12, 3 , 6 and 9 Janata, a Janata , Jhalak and a HMT quartz issued on 50 years of Indian Independence. Glad to say that i am still longing for more HMT watches.
> 
> ...


Join the party Bhogendra and be fore warned that this party just keeps getting better and better and it also NEVER ends.

Thanks for the kind words. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mailtoalexjohn (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello Everybody!!
I have been enamoured by hmt watches only recently. I read an article in The Hindu Kochi edition (April 2014 ?)about the longevity of 0231 & diehard fan following newly increasing in leaps & bounds. I started reading the postings in this forum day in & a out, several hours at a stretch. Then I started my collection , I possessed (or better I was possessed by  the following models
1. ADSLO4- offwhite dial with brushed steel case
2. hmt pocket watch with 0231 and display back.
3. sona 0231 with white dial-very chique dress watch
4. Kohinoor with white dial-evoqing nostalgia
5. pilot white with blue hands-very very elegant, classy & understated (kudos to Prateek 
6. ladies-sowmya 
7. ladies-champa

Now I too am a hmt fan! I am totally engrossed.

Like all of you I too passionately support the revival the of this brand & would like to see its followers swell in number.

Jai Hind!!


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi folks.
It has taken me two days to read all the way through this thread and I've gone goggle eyed!!
At the moment I have two HMT "refurbished" Sona watches on the way to me that I bought from the bay which,
I have no doubt having read this thread, they are so called "Frankens". But I am not worried about that due to the price I have paid.

But then Fateh posted a set of pictures of his latest incoming......

In particular this one......










That is a cracking watch and I have looked all over the web to try and find one but to no avail.

So the question is, where do I get one from - at a reasonable price of course ?

Regards

David


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

DJH584 said:


> Hi folks.
> It has taken me two days to read all the way through this thread and I've gone goggle eyed!!
> At the moment I have two HMT "refurbished" Sona watches on the way to me that I bought from the bay which,
> I have no doubt having read this thread, they are so called "Frankens". But I am not worried about that due to the price I have paid.
> ...


PM me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

PM has been sent sir.

Regards

David


----------



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

Like many of the posters above me, I too have recently discovered HMT and have totally fallen in love with their watches. I joined this site a year ago when I needed help finding an affordable dress watch. I eventually bought the Sea-Gull 819.368 and have been in love with this watch ever since.










My first watch purchase sparked my interest in dress watches. As a college student, I can't buy as many watches as I would like, so I mostly browse around and try and choose my next timepiece. I think the HMT Sona is going to end up being my next purchase.

















Besides being gorgeous, this watch is amazingly affordable. Is this too good to be true? Is there something about them that would make them undesirable that I am unaware of? If not, where can I buy them? I really want the pair.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PM me.



Oncearunner said:


> Like many of the posters above me, I too have recently discovered HMT and have totally fallen in love with their watches. I joined this site a year ago when I needed help finding an affordable dress watch. I eventually bought the Sea-Gull 819.368 and have been in love with this watch ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Oncearunner said:


> Like many of the posters above me, I too have recently discovered HMT and have totally fallen in love with their watches. I joined this site a year ago when I needed help finding an affordable dress watch. I eventually bought the Sea-Gull 819.368 and have been in love with this watch ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure. They are cool watches and a great bargain, but you still get what you pay for. I didn't realize until I returned from India that one of the applied markers in my Sona was broken. Not a huge deal at that price, but still disappointing. Just have realistic expectations - they are cheap, stylish mechanical watches.

Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Pureboy said:


> I think you're missing a picture.
> 
> Sent from CLASSIFIED


Some how not able to upload the pic.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a somewhat strange request... 

I bought a (franken) Jawan a while ago on ebay. Now that I've had a few more HMTs (last round from various show-rooms during my last visit to Bangalore), I have come to appreciate them a bit more. 

Now back to the Jawan, it has the wrong hands - not the original, nor the simpler Janata like hands. (Jawan's original hands are Pilot-like hands, right?). The movement also shakes with the crown (likely missing the plastic ring inside). 

I'd like to change out the hands. I did a search on Ebay for hands and came up empty. Does anyone know if a hands-set is available and can be procured? Likewise, but independent of the hands, the inner plastic ring? Any idea on pricing? 

I'm assuming changing the hands is going to be as simple as removing the crown, bringing out the movement, removing the old hands and putting new ones on + checking for clearance. 

Anyone help? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

lsiravi said:


> I have a somewhat strange request...
> 
> I bought a (franken) Jawan a while ago on ebay. Now that I've had a few more HMTs (last round from various show-rooms during my last visit to Bangalore), I have come to appreciate them a bit more.
> 
> ...


You can get after market hands of the Pilot watch and the plastic ring which will fit the Jawan. Cost is not much. Let me know by PM if you want them.


----------



## amitab12 (Dec 3, 2013)

* Dear Fateh , I have been a member a while ago and want to ask You a qusetion regarding SONA golden case.Forgive me if this is the wrong place. I want to buy some sona cases for completing some unfinished 0231 movements , and contacted Bangalore office and they told me the cases are available but buying from bangalore is not economical for me as I am in Jharkhand. Sona cases are available in Kolkata in many retail shops .Can You please tell me whether these cases are genuine plated cases and what things are to be noticed if I buy some. *
Thanks


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi
Is this original?
I do not have movement photo


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

I am a fan of hmt watches and have a decent number in collection......
like Kohinoor grey bought in 1982, sona, janata, some autos......
Recently bought some NATO to go along with it.... my daily wear is a Janata and kohinoor... 
some how missed the pilot o|o|.......

But after reading all the post in the forum thinking to but few more....:think:


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Need to buy any blue dial or black dial....
Any suggestions??

I have kohinoor, vikram in black...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Please help me in identifying the originality of the below watches in the bay.... i looking to purchase but worried about the authenticity,,,,
*hmt gurus pls help

*Beautiful HMT Sona Hand Winding Fresh MEN S' Watch Running Condition | eBay
Beautiful HMT Sona Hand Winding Fresh MEN S' Watch Running Condition | eBay
Beautiful HMT Slim Hand Winding Fresh MEN S 039 Watch Running Condition | eBay


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

akvikram said:


> Please help me in identifying the originality of the below watches in the bay.... i looking to purchase but worried about the authenticity,,,,
> *hmt gurus pls help
> 
> *Beautiful HMT Sona Hand Winding Fresh MEN S' Watch Running Condition | eBay
> ...


AFAIT, repainted dials all three. 
IIRC, Sona originals come in Gold, White and Black dials. 
I haven't seen a model named Slim in handwinds, but although that doesn't mean anything, the dial is nevertheless a repaint job.


----------



## poeee (Jun 24, 2012)

Could someone please show me what an original Sona with stainless steel case and white dial looks like? It's the style I am after for my wife. I'm not too worried about redials, but at least I will know what to look out for.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

poeee said:


> Could someone please show me what an original Sona with stainless steel case and white dial looks like? It's the style I am after for my wife. I'm not too worried about redials, but at least I will know what to look out for.


There is no _*original *_Sona with a Stainless Steel case. The word "Sona" means "Gold", hence the golden case.

A white dial Sona picture.


----------



## poeee (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah! I got it. Well what are the stainless steel case ones called? Ones on eBay have 'Slim' under the HMT logo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

They are called " I make my own watches in my garage watches" !!! 



poeee said:


> Ah! I got it. Well what are the stainless steel case ones called? Ones on eBay have 'Slim' under the HMT logo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poeee (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a feeling that was the case.

Did they ever do a stainless steel case identical to that Sona you pictured? Dial doesn't have to be like that? As I said, I'm not too fussed about redials but just keen to know what is as it should be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

poeee said:


> I had a feeling that was the case.
> 
> Did they ever do a stainless steel case identical to that Sona you pictured? Dial doesn't have to be like that? As I said, I'm not too fussed about redials but just keen to know what is as it should be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I am aware of....the nearest I can think of is a Janata/Janata Deluxe. I'll try to dig up a picture later.


----------



## poeee (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks!

This is the watch I am talking about. It's the shape and colour of the case that interests me. Will see how much it goes for. If cheap, then I'll take the risk. Might be my first venture in to watch making, at the very least. It has warranty!

Applied indices don't look very well executed.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> AFAIT, repainted dials all three.
> IIRC, Sona originals come in Gold, White and Black dials.
> I haven't seen a model named Slim in handwinds, but although that doesn't mean anything, the dial is nevertheless a repaint job.


I was interested in SLIM model... I don't wish to own any fake and add bad name to HMT..... originals HMT deserves more respect IMHO.....
Thanks for clarifying..... I will stay away from it....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Not that I am aware of....the nearest I can think of is a Janata/Janata Deluxe. I'll try to dig up a picture later.


May be this one??


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Please help to identify a model for my requirement....

1. Any model in SS and black or blue dial
2. Any model in SS and dial not in white
3. Any model available like janata case..

OR SS and dial not in white??

Please suggest... / help in procuring....


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks fatehbajwa...

May i know the color of the kohinoor? any suggestions where i can find one?

Also a strange problem in my vikram.... when i wind it the dial shakes a bit... it only happens only when i wind it.... any idea on what might be the problem and how to solve it...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

akvikram said:


> Thanks fatehbajwa...
> 
> May i know the color of the kohinoor? any suggestions where i can find one?
> 
> Also a strange problem in my vikram.... when i wind it the dial shakes a bit... it only happens only when i wind it.... any idea on what might be the problem and how to solve it...


It is a hard to describe colour....kind of turquoise/blue. PM me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> It is a hard to describe colour....kind of turquoise/blue. PM me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PMed Sir.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

poeee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is the watch I am talking about. It's the shape and colour of the case that interests me. Will see how much it goes for. If cheap, then I'll take the risk. Might be my first venture in to watch making, at the very least. It has warranty!
> 
> ...


It does look like a Sona case/crown cast in SS, although HMT might have used this case elsewhere. The dial is generic enough (albeit Sona-like indices), and the hands appear Janata/Sona-ish but the movement is likely the ubiquitous 0231, so if you are lucky, it'll likely run well for years. I'd say, if you like its shape/color, go for it. I have half a mind to do myself, but will hold off for more arcane models ;-)


----------



## poeee (Jun 24, 2012)

lsiravi said:


> It does look like a Sona case/crown cast in SS, although HMT might have used this case elsewhere. The dial is generic enough (albeit Sona-like indices), and the hands appear Janata/Sona-ish but the movement is likely the ubiquitous 0231, so if you are lucky, it'll likely run well for years. I'd say, if you like its shape/color, go for it. I have half a mind to do myself, but will hold off for more arcane models ;-)


I should have pulled the trigger but it just finished on eBay for US$7.50 including postage. Maybe next time one comes through!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

poeee said:


> I should have pulled the trigger but it just finished on eBay for US$7.50 including postage. Maybe next time one comes through!


May be some rocksolid original is waiting for u..... :-!


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

pmjl said:


>


Wats the strap u've on this beauty???


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

It's a leather NATO strap.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

These two arrived today. They look far better in the "flesh" so to speak than they do in the pictures.
The Sona really does look excellent. Both currently on test for timekeeping.


















And for GBP£10 each,I can't really go wrong.

Regards

David


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

True.., At 10 quid, the military mod is one of the best I have seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

DJH584 said:


> These two arrived today. They look far better in the "flesh" so to speak than they do in the pictures.
> The Sona really does look excellent. Both currently on test for timekeeping.
> 
> 
> ...


You can if the dial falls out of its mountings after a week, like mine did!


----------



## AA95 (Jun 21, 2014)

Got my first HMT after 3 tough weeks of waiting.

It certainly looks better in real life


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> You can if the dial falls out of its mountings after a week, like mine did!


Ah but then it becomes a project watch. At ten quid each Mike I'm not complaining. Both have been running for six hours now and are keeping good time.
I can't work out from the caseback as to which movement is fitted to the "military" one but the Sona appears to be fitted with the 0231 movement?
Would that be correct for the calibre number?

Fatehbajwa - any news at all on the watch I sent you a PM about?

Regards

David


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

DJH584 said:


> Ah but then it becomes a project watch. At ten quid each Mike I'm not complaining. Both have been running for six hours now and are keeping good time.
> I can't work out from the caseback as to which movement is fitted to the "military" one but the Sona appears to be fitted with the 0231 movement?
> Would that be correct for the calibre number?
> 
> ...


They are very addictive, aren't they!


----------



## poeee (Jun 24, 2012)

DJH584 said:


> These two arrived today. They look far better in the "flesh" so to speak than they do in the pictures.
> The Sona really does look excellent. Both currently on test for timekeeping.
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm gunna have to bid on some of these cheap HMT's. As you said "Project Watches" at the very least.


----------



## rahulrao (Jun 13, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Pictures..Rahul.


Hello!
I apologize for the late reply.I had been to Bangalore Hmt Bhavan where I picked up a nass 13 and a dipti for my sister.I showed my watch to the kindly old service technician there who explained to me that it is in reality a current production sona watch,which had had its dial and case back replaced or in your terms-a franken.I was feeling a bit embarrassed to post photos of it here after that.

Anyway, its a lovely watch,though I loaned it to a cousin as I already have a sona.

I did also buy a vijay and I wear it daily now.


----------



## ben8763 (Oct 4, 2013)

No information on my Rovis?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

No embarrassment depicting a franken as a franken  Those who (particularly knowingly) pass it off as genuine be shamed. 


rahulrao said:


> I was feeling a bit embarrassed to post photos of it here after that.


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

The power reserve test is done and dusted. The Sona ran for 38 hours and the military for 37 hours so I'm pleased about that.
I'll wind both of them fully again and to see how the reserve holds up.

The only crib I have got - and it is a very minor one given the price of the watch - is that the dial is not centred on the military watch.
It is set to the right by about 30 seconds - maybe a little project for the future.

The Sona, however, is a great watch. MOH commented that it looked a very nice dress watch - which it does - and coming from her, that is great praise indeed!!

Regards

David


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

Richmondmike said:


> They are very addictive, aren't they!


You're not wrong there Mike.

I've just ordered these two which will bring my watch collection to 21 wristwatches and 61 pocket watches.



















And this time I have paid just over a tenner each.
Just a case of waiting for them to arrive.

David


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

DJH584 said:


> You're not wrong there Mike.
> 
> I've just ordered these two which will bring my watch collection to 21 wristwatches and 61 pocket watches.
> 
> ...


The Rajat is a great classic wristwatch I think, you will love it. Please post your impressions of the pocket watch when it arrives, I have been looking at them too.
Torbjorn


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

HMT SONA red seconds hand the greatest watch I own  and I own lots of watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

Still awaiting the arrival of the pocket watch and the Rajat.
However the Sona has just run for 38 hours again but the Military has dropped to 36 hours.

But I'm not complaining given the price I paid for them.



> Please post your impressions of the pocket watch when it arrives, I have been looking at them too.
> Torbjorn


I'll do just that when I get it. But it will not be for a few weeks yet. If it is not shown as posted after two weeks
then I will contact the seller to ascertain what is going on. I did this with the Sona and Military and lo and behold they turned up the
following week after getting a rather obtuse reply from the seller. Apparently the original package was returned to him/her
by Customs as not being suitable for onward transportation out of India.

Read what you like into that one!!!

Regards

David


----------



## SharadG (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi,

I am choosing between a *NASS 09* and a *Rajat Supreme*. What are the differences between the two? Why is Rajat more expensive? Requesting the experts to provide as much detail as possible please. Thanks...


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

SharadG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am choosing between a *NASS 09* and a *Rajat Supreme*. What are the differences between the two? Why is Rajat more expensive? Requesting the experts to provide as much detail as possible please. Thanks...


A very good question. Given both are fitted with the Miyota 8205 it will be interesting to read any reply anyone can give on this.

Regards

David


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

DJH584 said:


> A very good question. Given both are fitted with the Miyota 8205 it will be interesting to read any reply anyone can give on this.
> 
> Regards
> 
> David


Most probably because of the gold plated case of the Rajat....guess not ...I thought the Rajat would be gold plated .... In fact it couldn't be because Rajat means silver. ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello, just have a question about the authenticity of an HMT I got for 6 bucks. Thought it was worth the risk since the price was so low. Seller says the dial was refurbished and I'm fine with that, but I haven't found a dial that looks even similar to this:

It's supposed to be a vintage Kohinoor




























I'm under the assumption this is a frankenwatch, but are all the other parts if any genuine? The movement at least?

Well, thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Movement is genuine..Dial is pure fantasy...case and hands some different model too

....


WrnrG said:


> Hello, just have a question about the authenticity of an HMT I got for 6 bucks. Thought it was worth the risk since the price was so low. Seller says the dial was refurbished and I'm fine with that, but I haven't found a dial that looks even similar to this:
> 
> It's supposed to be a vintage Kohinoor
> 
> ...


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Movement is genuine..Dial is pure fantasy...case and hands some different model too
> 
> ....


Alright, thank you for the reply. Maybe I can use the movement and get some genuine parts and do a mod or something.

I will look for a genuine HMT in a couple months once I free up more space in the watch box.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Movement is genuine..Dial is pure fantasy...case and hands some different model too
> 
> ....


Some fantasy this ;-) Must be from fairy-land.



WrnrG said:


> Alright, thank you for the reply. Maybe I can use the movement and get some genuine parts and do a mod or something.
> 
> I will look for a genuine HMT in a couple months once I free up more space in the watch box.


Good idea on the mod. I'm about to try that myself, with help from our friend here. As for the space, you just need it in your heart, not in your watchbox ;-)


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Good idea on the mod. I'm about to try that myself, with help from our friend here. As for the space, you just need it in your heart, not in your watchbox ;-)


I keep on forgetting that I have two wrists, lol.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" (Frankie becomes Ginny)*

Whaaat?!$#@ No no - I'm not talking about *that* kinda stuff.

I have - well had - this franken "Pilot" with a fantasy dial (yeah, fairy-land, like). Not only that, it was the wrong everything visible, except, of course, the movement. So I called it "Frankie". Now the point is to turn it into something serviceable. Something that looks like the genuine article... err "Ginny". So there you go: that's what I really meant.

Oh yeah, the watch itself has a story behind it... It was a "replacement" sent by an ebay seller when a Janata I bought didn't arrive at my doorstep. I figured the seller had been penalized enough and left it at that. The watch itself was erratic for a while - the hour hand would move with the minute hand at times. Must have been something really wrong. However after several full winds and erratic behaviors, it settled down and started keeping good time (I'm not anal about regulating it to 0.01ns ). Any case, I was stuck with Frankie for better or for worse. Then I got talking to our common friend Fateh here (Thanks, Fateh!), and started plotting. Initially I wanted to get Pilot hands (another project that; more later here, then probably a whole writeup), but along the way, the project evolved to other parts mentioned below as we go along.

Well, here we go. This is what I had to work with. (Sorry, pic heavy, and most are cell-phone quality with poor lighting)










See? Real ugly like. That's probably an ancient Janata dial with raised indices, painted with glossy (ugh!!) white paint, and the HMT logo and "Pilot" screen-printed on. The hands are wrong for both a Janata and a Pilot. The crown is more Jawanish (or perhaps goes with that ancient Janata). It's all wrong! Plain wrong!! I wouldn't be caught dead wearing anything like that. Notice also, the scuff on the crystal.

So then something had to give. I can't let a watch dawdle in my watch tray either. So I started cranking it. I'd worked with watches before, plus being a bit handy helped. If you aren't, don't try this at home ;-)

Opened up the case back. It is a screw-type (marking 200181). I don't have a case back opener, but I do have a sticky ball. In this case however, I used a pair of needle-nose pliers. You can also use a scissor which I have done on occassion.










Here's Frankie with the caseback off.










Pulled out the crown to the hands-set position then pushed down on that little tab while pulling out the crown to get the stem all the way out.










Removed the support ring (in my case it was metallic, it could be plastic too). 
Now that the crown and stem were out, I flipped the watch over and let the movement fall out into my palm being gentle and careful. Then I mounted the movement on my movement holder (rather dawdy; I should have splurged on a good one :-( )










Note the nice machined pattern on the caseback inside.

I used a hands-puller to remove the hands one by one. I put a paper with a slot cut under the puller to protect the dial, although in this case I didn't care about the old dial at all. Still...










Hands are out:










And said hands by themselves:










Now that the hands were out, it was time to remove the dial. The dial is held to the movement by dial feet which are in turn held fast by two screws on the edges of the movement. See that screw in the foreground? There's a matching one exactly opposite to that along the edge.










(Yeah, sorry, my hand made it to the picture :-( ) There is no need to remove those screws holding the dial. Just loosen them a turn or two until the dial pops off. The movement with the dial off.










There was some gunk on the movement. Much as I wanted to polish it off, I left it alone. It's way too delicate for that.

Off with the old, on with the new. Our friend Fateh sourced an art-deco Janata dial to me. (I asked for the plain one rather than the one with lines when given a choice). The new dial with the movement it will be married to.










Mounted the dial and tightened the dial feet screws back again.










Now for the hands... Fateh had sent me two sets - a Pilot set and a Janata set (more on the Pilot set later).










Obviously I opened up the Janata ones...

...and mounted them the same as before.










I used a hollowed out mechanical pencil (the tip is broken off) as a pusher for the hands. Red seconds, yum yum.










Wait - what is that Jawan doing here? Oh yeah, see that crown there? I already mentioned that the crown was all wrong, didn't I. But swapped the Jawan and Frankie. Now both are perfect!










The movement goes back into the case, and the crown gets in (pressing on the tab to push it all in).










The caseback had this pretty machined pattern, but was a bit rusty










I cleaned it up with Mother's Mag and Alumunium polish (no, really! That's a brand. It's my metal polish brand of choice). That scuff on the crystal? Polished that too with the same polish. Now it is hardly noticeable.










Closed up the watch back and tightened it with the afore-mentioned pliers.

And.... ladies and gentlemen, I present... Ginny.










I gifted Ginny a pair of new shoes. I had a couple of choices - a deep maroon/burgundy and a this brown croc. I chose - rather the brown croc chose itself because of the buckle. The other had a golden buckle and the size is odd - 17mm or something. So I don't have a proper replacement.










Oh - the chakkuli there? Wifey made it. Yum. But a bad idea to mix that with watch repair in general.

And then, Ginny posed for me.










Rather photogenic ain't she?










More














































Oh yeah, and those Pilot hands? See the Jawan over there? Wrong hands again! So it's getting those Pilot hands. At a later date, of course.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" (Frankie becomes Ginny)*



lsiravi said:


> Whaaat?!$#@ No no - I'm not talking about *that* kinda stuff.
> 
> I have - well had - this franken "Pilot" with a fantasy dial (yeah, fairy-land, like). Not only that, it was the wrong everything visible, except, of course, the movement. So I called it "Frankie". Now the point is to turn it into something serviceable. Something that looks like the genuine article... err "Ginny". So there you go: that's what I really meant.
> 
> ...


The photos of the final product wouldn't load for me, but the actual work is great... Guess I should buy a movement holder? Or a hands remover? I've gotten by with pliers and screwdrivers before.

Guess I should start looking for a dial and some hands.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" (Frankie becomes Ginny)*

Way to go Ravi.



lsiravi said:


> Whaaat?!$#@ No no - I'm not talking about *that* kinda stuff.
> 
> I have - well had - this franken "Pilot" with a fantasy dial (yeah, fairy-land, like). Not only that, it was the wrong everything visible, except, of course, the movement. So I called it "Frankie". Now the point is to turn it into something serviceable. Something that looks like the genuine article... err "Ginny". So there you go: that's what I really meant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

This is my HMT Pilot that I got off of ebay. I opened the case and the movement is signed HMT and 17 Jewels. So I think there is a good chance of the movement being genuine. The case is unsigned so I'm thinking fake on that. But are the dial and hands genuine?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Dial definitely refinished. Hands likely aftermarket but good enough. Case should be close enough (HMT didn't "sign" their cases other than the caseback IIRC).

However, I don't think you have cause for worry. Personally, I'd keep it as it is  .



Capt Obvious said:


> This is my HMT Pilot that I got off of ebay. I opened the case and the movement is signed HMT and 17 Jewels. So I think there is a good chance of the movement being genuine. The case is unsigned so I'm thinking fake on that. But are the dial and hands genuine?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Bad post


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

cittizaan said:


> View attachment 1574557
> View attachment 1574558
> 
> 
> Just bought these two (images borrowed from the web).


Nice HMT's. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, sorry. I don't know how that happened.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Isiravi, thank you. After reading through some of this thread over a couple of months and looking at HMT, I love this watch. Would absolutely love to get a brand new one tho.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Check with Fateh or Hari. 
If you have folks/friends in India, this (art deco) is available from HMT showrooms too. This is the current avatar of the Janata AFAIK.



Capt Obvious said:


> Isiravi, thank you. After reading through some of this thread over a couple of months and looking at HMT, I love this watch. Would absolutely love to get a brand new one tho.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I will do that. Thanks


----------



## Poppies (Jun 16, 2014)

I've had my HMTs for a while now, and I've been very impressed. Such a good value considering what I've been experiencing regarding power reserve, accuracy and attracting compliments! Still wondering if people normally just buy another if repairs are needed, and also how often I should wind the models I'm just storing to keep them in working order.


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

New arrival, popped it on a bracelet I found in the watch box and seems to be the most accurate Mumbai special HMT I have had so far...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I'm going for 'classy but inscrutable' this afternoon as I go to check out a vintage Strela
So it's a very welcome run-out for my old school Janata


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Richmondmike said:


> New arrival, popped it on a bracelet I found in the watch box and seems to be the most accurate Mumbai special HMT I have had so far...


No expert at all, but IMHO- given the looks of that dial (for example the charmingly hand applied lume), fonts etc. that does not look at a Mumbai special at all but the real deal. 
Torbjorn


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Torbjorn said:


> No expert at all, but IMHO- given the looks of that dial (for example the charmingly hand applied lume), fonts etc. that does not look at a Mumbai special at all but the real deal.
> Torbjorn


If that turns out to be the case then I am even more excited at getting it for the price I paid (gift from a fellow forum member!)


----------



## Richmondmike (Mar 22, 2014)

Torbjorn said:


> No expert at all, but IMHO- given the looks of that dial (for example the charmingly hand applied lume), fonts etc. that does not look at a Mumbai special at all but the real deal.
> Torbjorn


If that turns out to be the case then I am even more excited at getting it for the price I paid (gift from a fellow forum member!)


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

Came across this today on Flipkart










and would have bought it given it's just over GBP£7.00. Unfortunately Flipkart does not ship internationally!!!!

David


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## nyarlathotep (Jan 14, 2008)

(my first post but created an account on WUS long ago)
I'm new to HMT watches. 
What do you think of those two? Are they original?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

The Janata looks OK to me at first glance although the circle containing the markers (the numbers) seems a little too 'tight' and the HMT logo too close to the horizontal line, but perhaps it could be a trick of photography or refraction through the crystal (doubtful).

The Jawan is iffy; most likely refinished - cant see enough of it.
Edit: Definitely refinished. "PARASHOCK" instead of "PARA SHOCK" is a dead giveaway. Missed it on the first pass.

But you should find original movements inside.



nyarlathotep said:


> (my first post but created an account on WUS long ago)
> I'm new to HMT watches.
> What do you think of those two? Are they original?


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a reminder all, please keep sales and want to buy posts in the Sales Corners.

Z


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I received my first HMT watch today and now I have a problem - I want more of them! I just ordered another. The first was new and the one on order is vintage. I have small wrists so the size is fine with me. Haven't owned a hand wind watch in years but I like the large number of available colors and the prices.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

edited


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all , just wanted to share my 3rd HMT with you . This time its a Pilot from Fatehbajwa who is a pleasure to deal with , 12 days from India to UK and as usual well packed thanks Fateh |> So here are some average pics from me :roll: . Also what i like about these watches is as soon as you wind them up there's that familiar slow reassuring tick ,and since i set it on Monday its lost 7 seconds in 2 days :-!. Thanks for looking . DW.









Size comparison pic


----------



## elaichi (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I am a lady and was gifted with a HMT Pooja. I like it very much after finding out more about it and would like to look at other hmt ladies watches. Does anyone know where I might find them online? It seems that most of the watches and links posted are for Mens watches.

Thank you!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ebay is a good source. Ask Fateh (OP for this thread). Awesome guy for info and prices even though I haven't bought quite yet.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Ebay is a good source. Ask Fateh (OP for this thread). Awesome guy for info and prices even though I haven't bought quite yet.


+1 you cold ask fateh and he will point you in the right direction.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## I gotafevergntlemen (Jan 5, 2014)

I am looking to pick up my third HMT watch and was wondering what is a good reputable ebay seller that sells the refurbished vintage ones circa early seventies to eighties and a reasonable price?


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

elaichi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a lady and was gifted with a HMT Pooja. I like it very much after finding out more about it and would like to look at other hmt ladies watches. Does anyone know where I might find them online? It seems that most of the watches and links posted are for Mens watches.
> 
> Thank you!


Sona Ladies is available in Delhi.

attaching the pic for your reference.















Please Check my collection here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-watches-my-collection-901336-49.html


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

Got this recently, 






Fitted with hand winding 17 J. 0231. Anyone ever saw this one ??? this is the only mentioning here http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/r.../1/348703.html

Please share your knowledge about it.


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Picked this up yesterday !,!









My Janata on aftermarket strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*

Another model conversion... sorry, more pic heaviness

There they are: Quite obvious what's wrong with them.










I bought the Jawahar on a whim off the 'bay - mostly because it is a rare enough watch, and this seemed like an original dial - for a fairly small amount of money. But then, the case was all wrong. I walked into it knowing this, and knowing that I would sooner or later find a proper Jawahar case with a non-matching dial. So I did a few days later, and bought that Pilot (which looks even more wronger than the Jawahar because of the ultra-fake dial) just for the case, and nothing else.

Well once both were in hand, it was time to swap their cases, and at the very least make a good, serviceable Jawahar. Perhaps a different Janata or Pilot dial (should one be available) later, but for now, the Jawahar.

Off came the back using my trusty needle-nose pliers. Oh, by the way, both are screw-down type case-backs, and incidentally, both with WFT markings.










The Pilot in Jawahar case with the caseback off.










And the Jawahar in the Janata/Pilot case with the caseback off.










Pulled out the crown, pressed on the tab (red circle) and pulled the stem off the case.










Both watches with caseback and crown/stem off










Movements taken out of the case. The Jawahar had a (very) slight problem with the holder ring (you dont see it in the picture because it is still attached to the movement. It came off later though.

The dirt on the case, I tried to brush it off, but wasn't successful. Apparently it is a 'character' of the watch. Oh well!










Swapped movements and replaced crown/stem to both. You don't see the swap yet.










Voila!










The customary new pair of shoes... the strap on the (now) Pilot is somewhat serviceable. The one on the Jawahar isn't. I went with a simple brown strap. I am limited on the straps because most of mine are an odd 17mm buckle width. I only have a handful of steel buckles serving that size. Oh well... I make do with what I have.

I wonder why most Indian watchmakers end up putting shoulderless 19mm pins on 18mm lugs. The only way to get this baby out was to break it (red circle). Must be a hangover from the drilled-through lug days. The Jawahar case isn't drilled through.










The (now complete) Jawahar









Side-by-side after new strap









Before and After









Well there it is... one genuine looking Jawahar. The Pilot? I'm content for the moment. At some point, if a good, original Janata/Pilot dial that I like becomes available, I'll swap it out.

Thanks for reading


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*

Nice watches.
Now Jawahar looks great....
Also try sourcing original dial for Pilot ...... cheers!



lsiravi said:


> Another model conversion... sorry, more pic heaviness
> 
> There they are: Quite obvious what's wrong with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*

*HMT watches launches its e-portal - HMT watches now being sold online by HMT watches LTD

*Dear Friends,

I have a great news to share with you. HMT watches has started selling their watches online through their website Official Web Site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches. I had received the input last week on this from the HMT marketing team of the planned launch of the retail channel on their website on 27[SUP]th[/SUP] August. They asked me to make an share this news with all HMT watch lovers once I hear back from them. I got off the call with the HMT marketing team sometime back today and they have confirmed the sucessfull launch of their eportal and have asked all hmt watch fans to spread this news far and wide. I congratulate each HMT watch fan for its their suggestion that have been heard.

Initially HMT is accepting payments through credit /debit cards but soon will have cash-on-delivery option.

Go ahead and check out the website and order your watches.

I am sure since it's been launched just a day back there might be a few hiccups initially.We can expect a lot better service in the near future.
​


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*

Good news prashant..... thanks for sharing....
checking out how it works....



Prashant pandey said:


> *HMT watches launches its e-portal - HMT watches now being sold online by HMT watches LTD
> 
> *Dear Friends,
> 
> ...


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Got this today!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*



akvikram said:


> Good news prashant..... thanks for sharing....
> checking out how it works....


Apparently hmt website is unable to handle the load......but this is a great beginning ...may be we will revive hmt after all.


----------



## Bhogi (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*

Great news Prashant. I have made my first purchase a HMT hand watc

Actually the Chennai showroom guys told me this last week but when i asked the about it this week they said they did not know when the launch would happen.

Thanks for sharing this news.*

HMT watches launches its e-portal - HMT watches now being sold online by HMT watches LTD

*Dear Friends,

I have a great news to share with you. HMT watches has started selling their watches online through their website Official Web Site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches. I had received the input last week on this from the HMT marketing team of the planned launch of the retail channel on their website on 27[SUP]th[/SUP] August. They asked me to make an share this news with all HMT watch lovers once I hear back from them. I got off the call with the HMT marketing team sometime back today and they have confirmed the sucessfull launch of their eportal and have asked all hmt watch fans to spread this news far and wide. I congratulate each HMT watch fan for its their suggestion that have been heard.

Initially HMT is accepting payments through credit /debit cards but soon will have cash-on-delivery option.

Go ahead and check out the website and order your watches.

I am sure since it's been launched just a day back there might be a few hiccups initially.We can expect a lot better service in the near future.
​[/QUOTE]


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*

I just received this Ashraya, with the 6500 movement. I don't think I've seen one posted before


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*



nishant_ucms_doc said:


> Apparently hmt website is unable to handle the load......but this is a great beginning ...may be we will revive hmt after all.


Had a word with marketing folks at HMT.....they have confirmed that site is working and payment gateway is open and also that in the coming days many variants will be added. In fact some of our facebook group members have already bought watches from the site. 

I suggest all to mail concerns/ suggestions to [email protected] that should really help them in improving.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*

_Obviously one common suggestion from all of us would be to add as much models as possible for sale..... _



Prashant pandey said:


> Had a word with marketing folks at HMT.....they have confirmed that site is working and payment gateway is open and also that in the coming days many variants will be added. In fact some of our facebook group members have already bought watches from the site.
> 
> I suggest all to mail concerns/ suggestions to [email protected] that should really help them in improving.


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

a new NATO for my Janata














Hope that Mr Bond will be proud!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Guys, the HMT india website is selling a quartz pocket watch but its pic is not visible on the website......any idea which model it is ....if you have any pics it would be great......


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have one of their mechanical pocket watches.


----------



## Yaduveer (Sep 3, 2014)

HMT ki site par to Pilot/Janta ghadiyan out of the stock ho chukin hain.


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

Yaduveer said:


> HMT ki site par to Pilot/Janta ghadiyan out of the stock ho chukin hain.


They were out of stock since e-portal was launched.


----------



## ben8763 (Oct 4, 2013)

My HMT collection, recently grown thanks to Fateh. Still small but i'll work my way up.


Rovis, I have posted about this earleir asking anyone for information about it and research has led me nowhere


Pilot (sorry about the dark photos)


Jawan


I apologize the pictures aren't great, my camera is not the best


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Is this a real pocket watch ? I think it was a wristwatch converted to a pocket watch

View attachment 1621386
View attachment 1621381


----------



## nyarlathotep (Jan 14, 2008)

I received this one today. I don't know if the dial has been repainted but the case looks really clean and it's been keeping time very well so far.
How old do you think it can be?








(seller's picture)

Next on my list is a Janata with white dial, applied hour markers (and if possible red second hand and). Doesn't seem easy to find this days though. If anyone have ideas...


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

nyarlathotep said:


> I received this one today. I don't know if the dial has been repainted ...


Definite repaint.


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

nishant_ucms_doc said:


> Is this a real pocket watch ? I think it was a wristwatch converted to a pocket watch
> 
> View attachment 1621386
> View attachment 1621381


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Those thick red second hands on the white and blue Sona need to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nishant_ucms_doc said:


> View attachment 1627420
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Those thick red second hands on the white and blue Sona need to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol  - even otherwise, the black and white look like repaints, no?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

lsiravi said:


> Lol  - even otherwise, the black and white look like repaints, no?


I am sure Nishant knows that they are repainted but I really don't get the thick hands.

Secondly, the seconds hand has to be snapped off at the circular part at its end. It's not supposed to be left like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Lol  - even otherwise, the black and white look like repaints, no?


Did HMT make coloured Sona's ?


----------



## threeonethree (Jun 5, 2014)

Is this legit?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

threeonethree said:


> Is this legit?


Looks legit to me . Caseback and movement pictures can help confirm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeonethree (Jun 5, 2014)

No movement pics but case back here. http://m.snapdeal.com/product/hmt-janta-mens-watch/715943274

I am getting this for 1350 rs. Reasonable?

Flipkart sells for 2000.

Also tell me why many of the most recommended watches here are not easily available in India like timex weekender seiko 5 etc. Is getting them imported from Amazon worthwhile?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

nishant_ucms_doc said:


> Did HMT make coloured Sona's ?


Yes, Gold, black and white ;-)


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

threeonethree said:


> No movement pics but case back here. http://m.snapdeal.com/product/hmt-janta-mens-watch/715943274
> 
> I am getting this for 1350 rs. Reasonable?
> 
> ...


"Being the One is like being in love, no one can tell you that you are in love, you just know it"-----The Matrix

Hope you got the hint......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeonethree (Jun 5, 2014)

" Saying 'love you' all the time is not enough." - My ex. Before going with a guy who earned (or saved) more money.

After looking for a long time i also found a Timex weekender watch for only 2500 Rs on amazon.in with two free straps. Which one should i get ? Or both? 

I need a functional watch that i can wear everyday and wont have to wind or worry about losing time and going out in the rain.

Getting both will cost me close to 4000 Rs or i can buy the seiko 809 in just 5200 Rs shipped from USA on grabmore.in or i can buy just the timex.

Please suggest.

Edit:

Sent from my 99$ Moto E using a clumsy typing app.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

My new grey-blue Kohinoor arrived yesterday from Fateh. I love it, and I for now I'm even sticking with the included bracelet (though I might attempt link-removal surgery). Hello from San Francisco!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My HMT white pilot LE. perfect timekeeping in first two days, +0s on first day, and +3s on second day.









Lume


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice!! I got the same, but still working on the strap.

"Link removal surgery"? How about a how-to on that?



IntendedEffect said:


> My new grey-blue Kohinoor arrived yesterday from Fateh. I love it, and I for now I'm even sticking with the included bracelet (though I might attempt link-removal surgery). Hello from San Francisco!


----------



## threeonethree (Jun 5, 2014)

> HMT Watches, the iconic brand that evokes nostalgia in most Indians, will be shutting shop soon. The government has decided to wind up the company, a wholly-owned subsidiary of HMT Ltd, which has been incurring losses since 2000 and has been unable to generate adequate resources to pay salaries to its employees.Set up in 1961 in collaboration with Japan's Citizen Watch, the company's net loss rose to Rs 242.47 crore in 2012-13 from Rs 224.04 crore in 2011-12. At the end of March 2012, it also had government loan, including budgetary support for salary and statutory dues, amounting to Rs 694.52 crore.
> "The government has decided to shut down HMT Watches and HMT Chinar Watches Ltd. The Board for Reconstruction of Public Sector Enterprises (BRPSE) has already recommended it and the board of directors has also given the go-ahead," a senior official told The Indian Express.
> The official said the process of winding up will be set in motion soon.
> As on March 31, 2013, the company had 1,105 employees.
> ...


HMT loses race against time, to be shut soon | The Indian Express


----------



## jcbinok (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello. I haven't been on this site for a while. Just wanted to mention that after a humid summer of not wearing any watches, I took out my HMT's and wound them yesterday. They all started right back up and kept perfect time for the first 24 hours. Happy.

After winding and adjusting the time on one of my other watches (vintage Russian one), however, the second hand wasn't moving. I pulled the crown several more times, then finally it started moving. Just wondering if that is normal for a wind-up watch (not starting up immediately)?

Also, fatehbajwa, I think I bought a couple of my HMT's through you on this site last year. Are you not selling through this site anymore? I don't think I can buy on ebay from outside America, and I don't use facebook, so I can't view your watches there.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I would not say it's normal but quite probable for the second hand to need some coaxing to get started after being unused for some time. Probably the oils hardening a bit.

You can PM me regarding your other query.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

threeonethree said:


> HMT loses race against time, to be shut soon | The Indian Express


That's sad, I love the brand and as a indian don't want is to shut down, really got a lot of memory with the brand.


----------



## threeonethree (Jun 5, 2014)

^The shutdown of HMT is necessary.

We the taxpayers paid for the subsidies and losses of HMT so that presumably the poor people could buy a time piece. However, look at what is happening. The poor have no access to these watches because they are almost always "sold out" here, however pay in dollars to some agents and you can get these shipped anywhere in the world.


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

That's true and sad, since people can buy a quartz watch at Rs400-500 near home ,they don't care for good mechanical watch. Well since its India, it's going to take some time before the factories close down. I can buy some watches in the mean time .


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Thos news of HMT closing shop is truly heartbreaking. It's the only brand of mechanical watches I will buy (the others I have were given to me).


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sad to read this today.
Time up: HMT Watches to wind down after 53 years - The Times of India


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just a quick picture I took for a customer.


----------



## Yaduveer (Sep 3, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Just a quick picture I took for a customer.


Do you have white dial and blue needles Pilot watch in your store ?


----------



## Yaduveer (Sep 3, 2014)

threeonethree said:


> ^The shutdown of HMT is necessary.
> 
> We the taxpayers paid for the subsidies and losses of HMT so that presumably the poor people could buy a time piece. However, look at what is happening. The poor have no access to these watches because they are almost always "sold out" here, however pay in dollars to some agents and you can get these shipped anywhere in the world.


Shutdown was not necessary because HMT made some precision watches in History ,It's man power is highly skilled but it's the lack of accountability,creativity and foresight on part of Management of company forced government to shut the shop.


----------



## Yaduveer (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyway it's blessing in disguise for us the collectors, HMT really becomes an Vintage.

I am going to hoard up ..some Pilot and Janta watches for gifting Vintage watches.

Do you guys recommend me to hoard up any other watches than Janta and Pilot ?


----------



## Grumbles (Mar 17, 2014)

Yaduveer said:


> Anyway it's blessing in disguise for us the collectors, HMT really becomes an Vintage. I am going to hoard up ..some Pilot and Janta watches for gifting Vintage watches. Do you guys recommend me to hoard up any other watches than Janta and Pilot ?


 Don't forget Sona, beautiful thin case great gold plating and a stark simple (white dial). Really classy at a cheap wine price.
It's sad that a company like this has to fold. Seems to happen when the bean counters have a say. The Brit motorcycle industry suffered the same fate.


----------



## threeonethree (Jun 5, 2014)

Just got today. Tell me about it.


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just ordered the Shakti from Fateh's indiastores ebay shop. Will bring my collection up to 6 including one pocket watch. Shame to see HMT go - I do like their watches.I wonder who will get their hands on the company's liquidation stock?



> ........... but it's the lack of accountability,creativity and foresight on part of Management of company forced government to shut the shop.


In my opinion, if they had developed their own website a lot earlier and sold internationally at the same time then maybe, just maybe, there may have been a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel.
But then hindsight is a wonderful thing is it not???

David


----------



## Yaduveer (Sep 3, 2014)

DJH584 said:


> Just ordered the Shakti from Fateh's indiastores ebay shop. Will bring my collection up to 6 including one pocket watch. Shame to see HMT go - I do like their watches.*I wonder who will get their hands on the company's liquidation stock?
> *
> 
> In my opinion, if they had developed their own website a lot earlier and sold internationally at the same time then maybe, just maybe, there may have been a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel.
> ...


Company is government owned. So if government decided to shut the door ,then It's dead end.


----------



## Yaduveer (Sep 3, 2014)

Grumbles said:


> Don't forget Sona, beautiful thin case great gold plating and a stark simple (white dial). Really classy at a cheap wine price.
> It's sad that a company like this has to fold. Seems to happen when the bean counters have a say. The Brit motorcycle industry suffered the same fate.


I have one SONA watch which has a golden dial. Yes .This is a very good watch.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I will David. 



DJH584 said:


> Just ordered the Shakti from Fateh's indiastores ebay shop. Will bring my collection up to 6 including one pocket watch. Shame to see HMT go - I do like their watches.I wonder who will get their hands on the company's liquidation stock?
> 
> In my opinion, if they had developed their own website a lot earlier and sold internationally at the same time then maybe, just maybe, there may have been a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel.
> But then hindsight is a wonderful thing is it not???
> ...


----------



## blaiseantoine (Aug 23, 2014)

i like very much these hmt unfortunately so difficult to find in good original shape


----------



## blaiseantoine (Aug 23, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Thanks....Posting some more pictures in another colour in a minute.


very fine


----------



## blaiseantoine (Aug 23, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> I think you should take it up with the seller, even if it $15. I say this because these kinda sellers give HMT a bad name and people like me are affected in the end.


fateh cold you tell me if a green dialed sona watch exist or what i see on ebay is just a fake redialed ?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

blaiseantoine said:


> fateh cold you tell me if a green dialed sona watch exist or what i see on ebay is just a fake redialed ?


Has to be a refinished dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yaduveer said:


> Company is government owned. So if government decided to shut the door ,then It's dead end.


No chance of the stock being sold off as government surplus then?

David


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> I will David.


Fateh - if you pulled that off and sold the watches at the right price, I think that they would fly out of the window in no time at all!!!!

David


----------



## Poppies (Jun 16, 2014)

I just discovered HMT recently, now it's dying?! Gotta find a new option now for the sad day my wonderful watches have any problem at all, since repairs can't be justified.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't worry......Anytime you need repairs to be done....just lemme know....I'll get it done for next to nothing. 



Poppies said:


> I just discovered HMT recently, now it's dying?! Gotta find a new option now for the sad day my wonderful watches have any problem at all, since repairs can't be justified.


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hmt Pilot & Hmt Janata available with Hmt Shoowroom, Delhi. All old Chinar stock, grab soon with 10% discount. Also available is shalimar and kohinoor.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

*This is terrible news*. _I wish I were dot.com billionaire_; I would buy HMT and run it at loss. I figure I could retool it and turn it around. I would keep the classic models like the Janata and Pilot. I would then invest in larger watches with classic HMT styling. I would bring back the rubber straps, too. I would keep a couple of factories and let the government dispose of the others. HMT could be made viable again with some serious restructuring and proper marketing. *I can't believe people are just going to let it slip away...
*
I'm glad I have my collection of HMTs.







​


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just got delivered


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

ksrao_74 said:


> Just got delivered


Is that a Grey or the Turquoise dial?

Meanwhile, the standard HMT bracelets are too big for me even at the minimum setting (which has its own problems). Someone talked "Link Removal Surgery". Anyone post a how-to on this? Or a link if one exists?


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Its a grey sunburst dial. Absolutely beautiful.
Yea they are big but im not sure about link removal.


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

PuneetG80 said:


> Hmt Pilot & Hmt Janata available with Hmt Shoowroom, Delhi. All old Chinar stock, grab soon with 10% discount. Also available is shalimar and kohinoor.


Thanks for the heads up Puneet ! I stay in Bangalore, and had a friend pick up two Janata's and a Pilot from the Showroom at CP ! Hoping to get them couriered to me soon ! 

EDIT: Chinar stocks, as Puneet said, from the looks of it..


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

CarlosM said:


> Thanks for the heads up Puneet ! I stay in Bangalore, and had a friend pick up two Janata's and a Pilot from the Showroom at CP ! Hoping to get them couriered to me soon !
> 
> EDIT: Chinar stocks, as Puneet said, from the looks of it..


Doh... edited. My eyes and brain are all over the place :-/


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

HMT watches are almost sold out all over Pune, or being sold at ridiculous prices by some greed sellers. Same is the case with online resellers. HMT website too is no longer proceeding to payment. What is the situation elsewhere?


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

I am so bummed about HMT. They were like the great panda; they did everything they could to go extinct. By rights, they should have died out ages ago, yet they were still here, cranking out watches like it was 1969. Now, they will succumb to the inevitable. Not shocking, but sad.


TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

Recently Hmt watches Ltd bought stock from chinar watches Ltd j&k, that is their sister concern. As per a hmt official, we will soon see the pilot and Janata for sale on their website.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

animeher said:


> HMT watches are almost sold out all over Pune, or being sold at ridiculous prices by some greed sellers. Same is the case with online resellers. HMT website too is no longer proceeding to payment. What is the situation elsewhere?


Haha!! Tell me about it - a few months ago when I was in Bangalore, all showrooms were out of Pilots. A dealer (one that is very popular with Bangalore-based WUS-ers) had a couple. He basically said "buy 5 *other* watches, and I will sell a Pilot to you"

Incidentally, when I asked about the rainbow-Pilots (the factory multi-color Pilots) has said the equivalent of "There are no Pilots other than Black" - perhaps forgetting (or not knowing?) even the white


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

There are a few older models like Vivek, Vijay NL Janata dlx arun gautam satyam to name a few are available with Mr Bhatia in Delhi, you can pm me for his contact details. Reasonable prices and all old stock


CarlosM said:


> Thanks for the heads up Puneet ! I stay in Bangalore, and had a friend pick up two Janata's and a Pilot from the Showroom at CP ! Hoping to get them couriered to me soon !
> 
> EDIT: Chinar stocks, as Puneet said, from the looks of it..


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

PuneetG80 said:


> There are a few older models like Vivek, Vijay NL Janata dlx arun gautam satyam to name a few are available with Mr Bhatia in Delhi, you can pm me for his contact details. Reasonable prices and all old stock


Thanks! But the Janata and the Pilot were the only models I was looking for. I'm more of a vintage Seiko guy.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

So here is my collection all from ebay. I know that the Janata has a fantasy dial. What can everyone tell me on the rest?








HMT Pocket Watch. I don't have a model number or name for it. Beautiful watch but a pain in the butt to wind.








I think this is a Sona even though there is no name on it.








This is my belived Pilot.








This is my Janata.

There are a few more I would love to get but money is a little tight at the moment :-(


----------



## hameedazeez (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HMT Ashok*



Lucible said:


> Ooops. We replied at the same time. Thanks for your reply too!
> 
> Well anyone's welcome to charge me millions if they can source one. ;-)
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------
hi have got both black janata and steel sona which is called karna. i think Mr. Hari when he visited must have seen those 2 at my place


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking at my post, I really need to start checking my spelling.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> So here is my collection all from ebay. I know that the Janata has a fantasy dial. What can everyone tell me on the rest?
> 
> HMT Pocket Watch. I don't have a model numberr name for it. Beautiful watch but a pain in the butt to wind.
> 
> ...


AFAI can see, all refinished dials.

The Janata, Pocket and nameless-Sona are all fantasy dials, although my experience with pocket watches is very limited. I can't make out from the picture - is the Sona-fantasy a gold case or SS? If gold, then the case may be original. If SS, the case is likely not either. The hands are wrong for a Sona case as well - should be sword hands like a Janata. The Janata hands are correct FWIW.

The Pilot is the faithful to the original, although it too is a refinished dial.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

The dial on the sona is gold.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

All 4 are repaints/fantasy AFAIK.



Capt Obvious said:


> So here is my collection all from ebay. I know that the Janata has a fantasy dial. What can everyone tell me on the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Blast from the past........................HMT Jubilee


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Very Elegant !


fatehbajwa said:


> Blast from the past........................HMT Jubilee


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Super!! I don't suppose these are available at this point? 



fatehbajwa said:


> Blast from the past........................HMT Jubilee


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Super!! I don't suppose these are available at this point?


there are many a watches available with HMT outlets, its just that we need to be at the right place at the right time...

Bought ADSL-02 ADSl-03 ADSL-04 and NASl-02 from a HMT outlet last week.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Holey-moley!! I found 1 NASS - that too a NASS-06 from among 3 HMT showrooms in Bangalore in May-June! Just 1. I searched for an ADSL long and hard.



PuneetG80 said:


> there are many a watches available with HMT outlets, its just that we need to be at the right place at the right time...
> 
> Bought ADSL-02 ADSl-03 ADSL-04 and NASl-02 from a HMT outlet last week.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Please refer to the line in red in my signature,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



lsiravi said:


> Super!! I don't suppose these are available at this point?


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tareeq GP bought this week from Delhi showroom.


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

My ADSLs saying Hi,
















NASL -02


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

ADSLs are lovely......pity I can't find them any where.......need to bribe those babus at hmt outlet I think........


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

nishant_ucms_doc said:


> ADSLs are lovely......pity I can't find them any where.......need to bribe those babus at hmt outlet I think........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never paid a penny above the MRP at Hmt stores across India though got discounts most of the times. I respect these chaps for their help, there is one gentleman (branch In-charge) whom i am yet to meet in person and i have bought 23 pieces of art so far from him. shipping the watches to me is not their part of duty, These chaps have not receives salaries since September-2013 and they have not got any increments since 1992. Yes they are being paid on 1992 slabs where as other PSU's are paying in accordance to 2007 slab. Hats off to these guys. Mr. Animesh Pal (DGM) and looking after Delhi Branch In charge and Mr. Pokhriyal (Sales person- HMT Delhi) helped me a lot.

My suggestion to you my friend is, Don't assume things... If you have had a bad experience, then please share the experience.

My Nass-11 Nass-12 is on way... got a handsome discount too...


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bought this at a pretty high mark up price, from a retailer....

HMT Sportstar... made in early 80's... Bran new piece though the steel bracelet is after market, will put it on a NATO.


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

My experience: visited Delhi showroom on 4 occassions.....reply : out of stock.


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Meanwhile I have given up the pursuit...with the company shutting down there is a slim chance of getting hold of the popular ones ....considering that they were so unattainable to begin with


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, it's going to cost as much as when I bought my watch, but I'm going to have the repair the crystal on my Pilot. I can't believe HMT is going away..


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Send me a PM regarding the crystal.....I'm sure I can work out something cheap. 



sertse said:


> Well, it's going to cost as much as when I bought my watch, but I'm going to have the repair the crystal on my Pilot. I can't believe HMT is going away..


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Send me a PM regarding the crystal.....I'm sure I can work out something cheap.


Fateh - I was going to attempt replacing a cracked Pilot crystal. Any tips? A how-to? Or just steps to follow/gotchas to look out for? TIA!


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Was looking at vintage Vostok's and came across this one:
Vintage WOSTOK







Now I know "art deco" is a wide encompassing design philosophy - but any chance the Janata and this one have a common design influence ? I mean, the fonts of the numerals have an uncanny resemblance !


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I believe this may be the original design influence GO Sixties


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Great find !


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

The strap costs more than the watch......HMT we miss you.....,,,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nishant_ucms_doc said:


> View attachment 1657281
> View attachment 1657283
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post more pictures please, of the case back for example? The indices on your Sona are most peculiar and unlike any that I have seen on a factory stock watch so far.


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Can you post more pictures please, of the case back for example? The indices on your Sona are most peculiar and unlike any that I have seen on a factory stock watch so far.


It's not factory stock ....bought it off Ebay as a preowned item.....I believe that the seller is a small time watch maker who has refurbished an old watch ...the dial is probably repainted ...indices might have been replaced.......So it is a "modded Sona " if you will. (I could not find the original watch anywhere.....).

I will post more images if you wish so.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

R


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hmt has listed stock on their website with new prices. Might be the last chance to grab these beauties.

sent from my cellphone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Public service announcement - lot of HMTs are back in stock on their website. Grab them quick before resellers grab them by the bucketful and make a killing.
I saw 2 really appealing versions of the applied indices Janata..
Me not jumping, as I spent the better part of the past few weeks dispatching friends to HMT stores all over the country

ALL THE BEST buyers !


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

Game over. Most of the models sold out.

sent from my cellphone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

you sure Puneet ?? some of the mechanicals are still on there and available to add to cart !
https://www.hmtwatches.in/18/collection/mechanical.html


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Was the pilot, sona or any of ASLs were available when the new stock started......I found the two janatas
's available 
Can anyone tell the difference between Jaanata WD Milky and Jaanata WD Silver?

Need to pull the trigger quickly.....



CarlosM said:


> you sure Puneet ?? some of the mechanicals are still on there and available to add to cart !
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/18/collection/mechanical.html


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

pure stark white vs. pearly white

EDIT : This post from Hari shows the difference very well:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-98.html#post6186768


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

go for the "Silver" one..
or better still, both... these will become invaluable soon !

EDIT: i hope you got the Silver one, cos it just went out of stock


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

Was talking about automatics - only got nass 12 white dial. Yes you are right, a few mechanicals still available.

Janata pearl- sold out.


sent from my cellphone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

CarlosM said:


> go for the "Silver" one..
> or better still, both... these will become invaluable soon !
> 
> EDIT: i hope you got the Silver one, cos it just went out of stock


I snagged the silver one ....thank you...was just in time I guess.....


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

nishant_ucms_doc said:


> I snagged the silver one ....thank you...was just in time I guess.....


Congratulations !


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Ended up getting both.....what can I say...irresistible


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm sure there's gonna be a virtual fist-fight when the Pilot comes on


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

CarlosM said:


> I'm sure there's gonna be a virtual fist-fight when the Pilot comes on


Absolutely...........


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Hate the fact they don't ship worldwide!


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Cant even pay for them with a card not registered in India :-/ -- even if you were ready to get it shipped to an India address



joins said:


> Hate the fact they don't ship worldwide!


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Cant even pay for them with a card not registered in India :-/ -- even if you were ready to get it shipped to an India address


And as soon as they started online sales , they decided to shut down the whole company.........sad....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Just returned from the Unity Buildings showroom, where I was told to come pick up my Pilot. Sure enough, fresh stocks of the Pilot and Janata applied indices had come in. But they were being sold ONLY to those who were personally called by the showroom (yes, they had a list they were verifying names against). Lots of disappointed folks there, having come by the showroom after reading today's news, only to be declined.
I picked up a Pilot (my second one), a Kohinoor and a Dipti..

The owner said that a fresh stock of Pilots may come in next week, and was taking down names/numbers of those interested.
This may indeed be the last stand..


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

CarlosM said:


> Just returned from the Unity Buildings showroom, where I was told to come pick up my Pilot. Sure enough, fresh stocks of the Pilot and Janata applied indices had come in. But they were being sold ONLY to those who were personally called by the showroom (yes, they had a list they were verifying names against). Lots of disappointed folks there, having come by the showroom after reading today's news, only to be declined.
> I picked up a Pilot (my second one), a Kohinoor and a Dipti..
> 
> The owner said that a fresh stock of Pilots may come in next week, and was taking down names/numbers of those interested.
> This may indeed be the last stand..


Hmm.. I had "registered", but my folks seem to have received no call.

On the bright side, the Janata/Applied indices was on the website for a short window and I seem to have snagged one in time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Harshadsharma (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for HMT Janata or Pilot but the site ain't working. Can anyone assist with alternate arrangements please? Thanks.


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Janata should be back in stock on the website soon, just keep an eye out..
The Pilot however, either leave your details at the store and wait - or hit up fellow WUSers Hari or Fateh to check if they have any left


----------



## Harshadsharma (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks. I'll keep an eye out for these. Other online retailers are quoting obscene prices for these. Not sure if these are genuine sellers anyway.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Of the watches bought off the HMT website (hmtwatches.in) anyone have any idea how and how soon the watches arrive? Shipped from where? By Courier? India Post? Any tracking? Any updates provided by HMT (Shipped, to be shipped, etc)? 

I have seen no updates for a couple of days now.


----------



## Bhogi (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Isiravi - When I ordered them it was shipped from Bangalore and I got a invoice from HMT on my email id and also a tracking number of Overnite courier. All this information came to me in a couple of hours so if you have been waiting for days for details then I suggest you contact them.


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

The website shows that order is " in process"....i think the delay is expected....the e commerce division at Hmt would be a small one and they are probably overwhelmed by the response......

Had they started online sales earlier may be things would have been different....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread": Authentifying 2 more watches*

Pic heavy, mostly cell-phone pics. A couple are shaky, sorry!

After that disclaimer, well, here goes:

I got this Jawan way back before I was aware of the 'real', 'refinished' and 'fantasy' dials. Fortunately, although refinished, the I think the Jawan dial is faithful to the original. However, the hands are all wrong.

The Janata was a more recent acquisition after I learned about the *original* Jawan hands. I bought the Janata for the hands, really. Not sure about the dial - but it looks good enough to me.

Well, the only hitch after this was to get hold of a set of Janata hands after I stole its hands for the Jawan. I couldn't really use the hands that were originally on the Jawan for the Janata.










Got a few spares from an Ebay seller that arrived today. So it was time for the switch.

Used my trusty scissors to open up the screw-back case on the Janata. (Sometimes I use needlenose pliers too). The Jawan had a press-fit case, by the way.










The back off










And the stem/crown off.










The inner ring off










Used a hands remover to get the old hands off. Used a paper with a slot cut in it to protect the dial.










Janata with the hands off. 









New hands for the Janata.










Now a few steps weren't picturized. The Janata was a bit troublesome (more later), but I got frustrated and moved on to the Jawan. Done in a snap! I also switched the Jawan to the screw-back case (just to stay faithful to the original as much as possible). I preferred the steel seconds hand for the Jawan as compared to the red.










I also switched a plastic inner ring instead of the original metal. It's just a bit more stable comparatively, and of course less prone to corrosion.










Here's the Janata. It was a *@#[email protected] to get the hands on. (take your pick of abuses. I think I used 'em all in at least 3 languages). The problems started early. Up front I figured out that the seconds hand had broken off in the rack/pinion mount. I had to use tweezers to pull the remnant off. After trying to get the hour hand on for more than half an hour, I finally figured that the hole on the hour hand was smaller than the hour wheel(?) (what is it called technically, again?). I had to enlarge the hole slightly with my trusty spring bar remover tool (which has a graded metallic shaft) in order to get it in. Then the seconds hand gave more trouble. I lost an hour hand and a seconds hand (apart from the originally broken seconds hand) along the way.










After everythin was done and fit back in the case, more trouble - the seconds hand was stopping against the crystal. Removed it again and bent the seconds hand inward a bit to ease the friction. It became too much - and it started to stop against the minute hand. Phew! Somehow, finally I got everything set up just right and fit it to the case and running again. Must have exhausted all the abuses I know by then.










The two 'corrected' watches side-by-side.


























Time for the customary new shoes, I gave the Janata a metallic strap - My Pilot BD is on a black leather, so didn't want another similar. I gave the Jawan a military-green NATO. May switch it to a tan leather some time, or may not.










Another picture of both together with the new straps










The Jawan

















The Janata


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The two I got from Bhanu when he visited HMT two years ago


----------



## nyarlathotep (Jan 14, 2008)

My new Janata on perlon strap.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Purchased a Milky-white Janata on the website on the 6th. Still shows "in process". I contacted them through the website, no response. Anyone have a different experience on a web-order? A phone-number to contact the correct department?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

lsiravi said:


> Purchased a Milky-white Janata on the website on the 6th. Still shows "in process". I contacted them through the website, no response. Anyone have a different experience on a web-order? A phone-number to contact the correct department?


Well, good news. The watch has reached where it should (even if not in hand).


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

hi,

is this seller reliable?

and is it possible to buy this model for a lower price?

Free SHIP HMT Janata Hand Winding Men&apos;s Steel Vintage India Made Watch Running | eBay


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Kohinoor white dial and the Trishna are on sale on the HMT website - hurry !


----------



## PANACHEPAN (Oct 8, 2014)

CarlosM said:


> Kohinoor white dial and the Trishna are on sale on the HMT website - hurry !


I am trying for the past few days to buy Janata as well as kohinoor from HMT site, but the transaction is declined every time. Today some parser error is displayed. o|


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Keep trying. I had issues as well before it finally accepted a debit card.



PANACHEPAN said:


> I am trying for the past few days to buy Janata as well as kohinoor from HMT site, but the transaction is declined every time. Today some parser error is displayed. o|


----------



## borjor (Oct 17, 2014)

nyarlathotep said:


> View attachment 1720258
> 
> My new Janata on perlon strap.


I see this watch is currently available on hmt official site. Unfortunately I dont live in India. Is there any way to buy one from europe?


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Send me a PM regarding the crystal.....I'm sure I can work out something cheap.


Hi, sent you a PM a while ago, where do I send payment?

In the mean time, a couple of pictures of my Pilot. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3r5bp6hddwbo3mg/AAAVObErXzT3cYh4lrwZno9Ma


----------



## PANACHEPAN (Oct 8, 2014)

edited as below


----------



## PANACHEPAN (Oct 8, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Keep trying. I had issues as well before it finally accepted a debit card.


After trying for some days,today i finally succeeded in buying a Milky white Janata and the order status is "in process", and that the watch will be shipped in the next four days. I could not purchase with my user id, and today i purchased after registering in my wife's name.|>

Now on the lookout for a new Black pilot, Janata deluxe

This adds to my humble fleet of
1. HMT pilot BD Pre worshipped
2. HMT Kohinoor Silver (Now not working now, to be serviced)
3 HMT jayanth Badly misused but working
4. HMT Corporate gift SONA Quartz both gents and ladies
5. HMT Kanchan Supreme automatic
6. HMT Akash
7. HMT Sona 
8. HMT Jhalak BD
9. HMT Suraj WD automatic


----------



## johnwantsanhmt (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey everyone, absolutely love the advice in this thread.
So far I have gathered that I would like to purchase an HMT Sona with the black face.
I absolutely love the one that was previously listed for sale by Fatehbajwa (https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/blac...a-black-dial-sale-1-year-warranty-855074.html). That is exactly what I am looking for, however, it looks a lot harder to find than I initially anticipated.

I have found this one, it is listed as having the original face, however, from what I have read on here, it looks like the "SONA" and the "PARA SHOCK" have been repainted because the space in between the PARA and the SHOCK looks too close to be original. Also, what is up with the red second hand?

Can anyone clarify what exactly I'm looking at? Is this a good buy if I go ahead with it?

The watch in question: 
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/7/6/3/3/4/webimg/777844453_o.jpg?nc=89

Thanks for all the help in advance!
Great forum!
Also thinking about this separate watch: http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/4/6/3/9/4/webimg/788773803_o.jpg?nc=331

Both watches listed on eBay for $24.99.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Both are refinished/refurbished dials.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

And the second one has a seconds hand not faithful to the original. 


fatehbajwa said:


> Both are refinished/refurbished dials.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread": Chanakya - my thoughts.*

My new/old Chanakya. Bought it from an ebay listing only because the Chanakya is a rare-enough watch.

I had high expectations of it. However, it turned out somewhat a flop.

I walked into it knowing the imperfections er... character of the watch. But from a previous review, I had hoped for a chunky watch with a large dial and long hands. The case is probably not much bigger than a standard Kohinoor, say, but large areas of the case-face are steel, leading to a smallish dial. The hands are even smaller for the dial is a 2-step one with the 12/3/6/9 markers elevated from the base. This leads to the hands being shorter - almost ladies-watchish short.

In mine (likely because it is after-market), the crown isn't accessible to be pulled out by hand. I needed to use an edge to accomplish that to set time. I guess I will replace that with a larger crown (or perhaps the domed crown of ancient Jawans/Janatas which has a bigger circumference). Here are a couple of cell-phone pictures.

































The strap was another disappointment - It is an aftermarket - not HMT branded, not even close to stainless steel, 18 mm wide at lugs, broadening to 20mm past lugs, but shrinking down to 14mm at the latch giving it an overall further dainty appearance. I have plans to replace it with this strap, though. So at least it will look more chunky than it does now. 









Still, a Chanakya is a Chanakya. Not many of those going around


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks to HMT website

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : 0231 Strange issue - HELP!*

H E L P!!

I have a strangish issue. One of my refinished Pilots which has been running and running well for the past year or so suddenly seems to have developed wrist-o-phobia.

The darned thing runs well on a table, but gets stuck intermittently on the wrist. I have no clue what's happening. The only change I did a few weeks ago was to regulate it for it was running a couple of minutes slow each 24 hour turn. However, the watch was running after this regulation and had no problems until a week or so ago. I put it down to changing weather (weather is turning cold where I live), and figured it'd work out once acclimatized. But no go.

If it makes any difference, the problem seems acute on a full wind, but less so after an hour or so. On a full wind, on the wrist, it gets stopped in a few seconds, but runs longer (intermittently - a minute to a few minutes) after an hour from the full wind. It does not seem to be stopping at a specific location of any of the hands, so it doesn't seem to be a case of the hands jamming against the dial or crystal.

Anyone help me figure out what's going on here? Did the regulation cause this issue?

Thanks in advance

Edit: FWIW, I manually unwound the mainspring, pulled out the crown and cleaned up the interior, pushed back the regulator arm back to where it was and voila - 3 hours or so now, no stoppage. Perhaps it was just the regulator. Who knows. It is functioning now, 's all I care. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

One of the most blatant, shameless and dishonest rip-offs I've seen in recent times.
Brand NEW Original Iconic HMT Pilot Watch Para Shock 17 Jewels Hand Wound Watch | eBay
Clearly a fake Pilot being advertised as "*Brand New Original Iconic" *and "With HMT's warranty card".. and its not even like the seller mistakenly put in a generic description. Even the pictures, what with the watch's stand, guarantee card et all are clearly intended to mislead the buyer.. and most of all, the kicker is that it's being quoted at 4500 INR (a little over $73)..

I hope there is a special space in hell for these guys..

/rant


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Let me know what you guys think, I'm about to report this listing.

PS: in addition to the years of experience identifying fakes on this forum, here is a ready reckoner by spacetimefabric:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-pilot-refurbished-vs-original-1107322.html


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

CarlosM said:


> One of the most blatant, shameless and dishonest rip-offs I've seen in recent times.
> Brand NEW Original Iconic HMT Pilot Watch Para Shock 17 Jewels Hand Wound Watch | eBay
> Clearly a fake Pilot being advertised as "*Brand New Original Iconic" *and "With HMT's warranty card".. and its not even like the seller mistakenly put in a generic description. Even the pictures, what with the watch's stand, guarantee card et all are clearly intended to mislead the buyer.. and most of all, the kicker is that it's being quoted at 4500 INR (a little over $73)..
> 
> ...


Looks like a redial to me.

Edit: And relumed hands.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just joined the club! I can't believe how beautiful the dial on this watch really is in person.


----------



## raghu sankar (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought the Kohinoor a few months back. See it on a NATO. Do you love it?


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

I see announcement like these appearing: Fans rush to HMT as watchmaker marks time 
is HMT getting out of business? 
http://www.frontline.in/cover-story/hmt-watches-to-shut-down/article6496356.ece


----------



## raghu sankar (Aug 29, 2014)

Is there space for quartz here?


----------



## mobi (Aug 27, 2014)

My new HMT Surya

Power reserve is only 30 hours which is bit disappointing.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Woohoo!! Finally!!

More and more models are coming up on the HMT site (that should bring down the 250%+ markups at dealers that I've seen), and finally the one I really lusted after for a while came up. The NASS-09 BL.

It had come up for a few moments this morning, and I'd lost it before I could buy it. Came on again a few minutes ago, I snagged it, and now its gone again.

Here is a pic from the HMT site in the meanwhile









In general, I think many models come and go in a matter of minutes, not sure who is really maintaining the site. So if you are looking for a particular model, keep refreshing the page as often as you can!


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Not just that, even the golden skeleton has been available for a few days now... Not snagging it since that's more than what I would want to pay for an HMT..

^BTW, you have the wrong picture there.. That is the NASS 09 BL


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

CarlosM said:


> Not just that, even the golden skeleton has been available for a few days now... Not snagging it since that's more than what I would want to pay for an HMT..
> 
> ^BTW, you have the wrong picture there.. That is the NASS 09 BL


Heck! NASS 09-BL is what I intended to say. Typo!! Fixed.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

With reference to Hari's note from about a year and a half ago, let me ask for a (few) clarification(s) here:



hari317 said:


> Ok, let me try.
> 
> Initial automatics from early 70s upto the mid-late 90's use exclusively the inhouse 6500 (based on 6501 from Citizen). in the late 80s, a few watche models are made with imported 8205 like some variants of Kailash, Arvind and a few other models whose names escape me at the moment.
> 
> ...


An Arvind with a 2092 marking on the case back (1992 make, I figure), having no 'U' on the front, but the back rotor having an 8205 marking with a unidirectional arrow and the 'hmt' stamp.

I would figure that this means that the movement is a Unidirectional 8205 which ranfft seems to confirm (although I had figured the 8205s were bidirectional).

First: Is this legit? Did 8205s have HMT markings, or is this somehow franken? 
Second: Did HMT at any point make their own 8205s (even assembly) or were they always imported ? 
Third: Are the new models with 8205s (say, for example, NASS models) unidirectional as well or are they somehow different? Are the old 8205 movements the same as the brand new ones? 
Fourth: Are the movements different for the lower priced NASS models (NASS-11,12,13, for example), vs the mid-priced ones (Kedar Premium, Misuni) vs the highest priced ones (NASS-06,09)? Why the price diff?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Miyota/Citizen-> HMT automatic movements are ALL unidirectional.


----------



## SharathSubaiah (Nov 17, 2014)

I have purchased a Misuni watch recently, it is the older model, identical to the one that you have posted about, and not the newer Misuni premium. And it looks like it has a 6500 movement inside. I would like to ask if this can be hand wound like the 8205 movement. please let me know about it. Thank you


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

SharathSubaiah said:


> I have purchased a Misuni watch recently, it is the older model, identical to the one that you have posted about, and not the newer Misuni premium. And it looks like it has a 6500 movement inside. I would like to ask if this can be hand wound like the 8205 movement. please let me know about it. Thank you


yes.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Chanakya updated*

I'd posted previously about a Chanakya that I acquired with all its faults - Dial scratched, corroded hands, bad strap, etc.

One of the remedies I could do (in fact one of the most irksome faults) was the hands. Too short (nothing irritates me as much as short hands) and corroded hands, seconds hand simply intolerable. So I went around to Otto Frei and got a set of HMTish hands, and started the task.

Sorry - again cell phone pics. Too hard to take better pics and I have a fluorescent light in my work space that shines off everything. :-|

How it looked before









Opened up the case. I've started to take a new precaution - unwinding the spring completely before getting the movement out. Just hold the tab that prevents unwinding aside and let the spring unwind slowly. 









Remove crown and pop out the movement - here it is with the movement out









A closer look at the rusty/corroded hands









I removed the old hands with my trusty hands remover after placing a paper 'dial protector' on the dial. 









Mounted new hands. I had searched ranfft, and bought 1.5/0.9/0.25mm H/M/S hands. However, the 1.5 is either a tight fit or it is the incorrect size. I had to somewhat enlarge the hole on the hour hand with my graded pin-remover tool to be able to place it on the hour wheel. The Minute and Second hands, OTOH were fairly easy. I had wanted longer hands than the original, but the ones I bought were too long for the case. I had to clip them off with a nail clipper, so they wouldn't brush the case. Here are the new hands/movement out.









Back in the case at the standard time. 









And a couple more pictures at 'HMT standard time'. (In the early 90's, HMT ads featured the 8:20 time rather than the standard 10:10:35)

















Been running for a few hours now, no issues. Still will need to let it go through a full 12 hour then 24 and 48 hour cycles to ensure no problems. 
The upshot is that the lume is non-HMT so it is fairly bright. Definitely better than stock HMT and lasts longer (though perhaps not too much longer) after a full charge. Oh, also, updated strap from the previous post about this watch.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Chanakya updated*

Nice mod... hands looks like a perfect fit....



lsiravi said:


> Back in the case at the standard time.
> 
> And a couple more pictures at 'HMT standard time'. (In the early 90's, HMT ads featured the 8:20 time rather than the standard 10:10:35)
> 
> ...


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Chanakya updated*







I bought this Black Pilot earlier this yearwith plans to modify it, but life got rough as it sometime does and my watch hobby was put on hold. Cold weather has come and things are back to normal so, last week I picked up my watch hobby. This morning I finally modified my Black Pilot by painting the lume and second hand yellow! I also put it on a band that has yellow stitching. By the way, I really hate that HMT has closed their watch divisions.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Chanakya updated*



MidnightClipper said:


> I bought this Black Pilot earlier this yearwith plans to modify it, but life got rough as it sometime does and my watch hobby was put on hold. Cold weather has come and things are back to normal so, last week I picked up my watch hobby. This morning I finally modified my Black Pilot by painting the lume and second hand yellow! I also put it on a band that has yellow stitching. By the way, I really hate that HMT has closed their watch divisions.


Nice job with the lume there. Very even and well-shaped. I'm scared that I'll do a sloppy job and it will come out looking uglier than before, so I haven't tried it. Care to share a few tips?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions*

Recent acquisitions: NOS Kohinoor and All SS Vijay.

I got both literally below today's market price! I put the Kohinoor on a knock-off Rado SS strap, and the Vijay on a strap similar to the one on my NASS-06, although it is all brushed vs alternate polished/brushed on the NASS. (Stock HMT Straps with their non-resizing capability aren't for my somewhat smaller wrists, the Vijay wasn't on an original HMT, though)

Kohinoor

































Vijay

























There's also a Ricoh, but that doesn't belong here.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*

I'm almost embarrassed to post again... 
The Kedar is a NOS - it is a 6501 movement based watch, but it is also probably one of the precursors of (later) premium and supremes. It came on an aftermarket "leather" strap that is likely actually rubber - and poor quality at that - bend it and it tears. I have a somewhat cheap gold jubilee strap on order that I plan to strap on this if the color matches well. If not, I have a maroon leather (although that is somewhat thin) or a notched thick black one that should look good. The watch also has Day/Date at the somewhat rare 6'O clock position.

The caseback indicates it as a 2000 manufacture, made at WF1/Bangalore.











































The Rajat is a second-hand piece, but it does have the black-striped wide indices and the original wide Rajat hands also sporting the black stripe. It came on a new 16mm Black, but I replaced it with a polished oyster SS strap (which was an 18mm that I notched to 16. I'm afraid that a 16mm strap would look really puny on this watch not to mention it is harder to find good 16mm SS straps). I did have a little bit of trouble with the lugs, but nothing major. Weirdly, though, the dial has lume markers but there's none on the hands - perhaps meaning that the hands and dial despite matching with the black stripe dont really belong with each other. Either way, I'm fairly content at the moment, though the watch came with a puny little crown that I already hate and will likely replace with a proper sized one in the next few days. 
(Note: Crown already replaced with a standard HMT-sized one. I have a feeling the one it came with was a women's watch crown)

The caseback (assuming it is faithful to the rest of the watch) says 650188 meaning a WF1/Bangalore made 1988 stock.


























The gold and silver together.


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*

Could someone tell me where I could pick up a nice Sona? I see them on ebay but most of them appear to be fakes. Thanks


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*

Hi,
I bought a HMT Pilot (Black) from ebay. However, I have the following questions after I received the watch. 
1.The lugs are drilled through. Is this specific to some factories? 
2. The back case is not a snap on but a screw back case. It has WFT 040704 inscribed. Does any one know how to decode this?
3. The lume dot are not raised. They are not very smooth. They look like they have been painted with a brush. Is this specific to some factories?
Please help me understand if I got a new watch or an older one with a repainted dial and old case.
Thanks,
Siddarth


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*

1.The lugs are drilled through. Is this specific to some factories? 
AFAIK this 'depends'. But look at the side of your case - is it brushed or polished? If brushed, that points to a non-original case. If polished the *case* is likely original.

2. The back case is not a snap on but a screw back case. It has WFT 040704 inscribed. Does any one know how to decode this?
This points to a WF4 Tumkur made stock in 04 (or 07) depending on how they coded the case-code. However, as to whether Tumkur actually made the Pilots, I'm not sure. Hari, Prashant may be able to help here. If the case is not an original, then the case and the back would not have been made for each other. But even if the case were original, there is no guarantee that the case and back were made for eachother unless the authenticity of make (at Tumkur) is established

3. The lume dot are not raised. They are not very smooth. They look like they have been painted with a brush. Is this specific to some factories?
This is a dead give-away. The dial is repainted. Likely the sides of the case are brushed as well.

Please help me understand if I got a new watch or an older one with a repainted dial and old case.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*



lsiravi said:


> ... But look at the side of your case - is it brushed or polished? If brushed, that points to a non-original case. If polished the *case* is likely original.


I am sorry, but this is wrong. Chinar and WFT (WF-4 at Tumkur) made several cases with brushed sides. Some Tumkur cases have drilled through lugs with the case sides brushed.

HTH.


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*



lsiravi said:


> 1.The lugs are drilled through. Is this specific to some factories?
> AFAIK this 'depends'. But look at the side of your case - is it brushed or polished? If brushed, that points to a non-original case. If polished the *case* is likely original.


Brushed sides do not mean that the case is not original. The watches from Chinar have brushed sides. This could also be true for watches from Bangalore and Tumkur.

Polished sides are common to watches from Ranibagh factory which are mostly seen with a snap in caseback.

The description of the lume dots points towards a repainted dial.


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*



lsiravi said:


> 1.The lugs are drilled through. Is this specific to some factories?
> AFAIK this 'depends'. But look at the side of your case - is it brushed or polished? If brushed, that points to a non-original case. If polished the *case* is likely original.
> 
> 2. The back case is not a snap on but a screw back case. It has WFT 040704 inscribed. Does any one know how to decode this?
> ...


Thanks all for your reponses. It looks like I ended up with a redialed watch. I see that the same seller was flagged in this forum a month ago: "The HMT Thread" - Page 150 
Wish I'd seen this post earlier


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*

You can swap to the original dial 



svelur said:


> Thanks all for your reponses. It looks like I ended up with a redialed watch. I see that the same seller was flagged in this forum a month ago: "The HMT Thread" - Page 150
> Wish I'd seen this post earlier


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*



hari317 said:


> I am sorry, but this is wrong. Chinar and WFT (WF-4 at Tumkur) made several cases with brushed sides. Some Tumkur cases have drilled through lugs with the case sides brushed.
> 
> HTH.





prateekshujanya said:


> Brushed sides do not mean that the case is not original. The watches from Chinar have brushed sides. This could also be true for watches from Bangalore and Tumkur.
> 
> Polished sides are common to watches from Ranibagh factory which are mostly seen with a snap in caseback.


Oh indeed? I stand corrected, then.

I always felt that the brushed side cases had a poorer finish quality overall than the polished ones and hence not original. I guess it was just one of those wrong 'feelings'. Thanks for pointing this out!

It doesn't help that both my original Pilots have polished sides, but as Prateek pointed out, they also have snap-backs.

Tumkur did make Pilots at some point in time, then?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - Recent acquisitions: Kedar + Rajat*

Pleasant surprise occurred at work today.

A co-worker of mine shares my interest in watches, and we have discussed it a quite a few different times. We discussed HMT specifically, because he has friends that worked at HMT facilities years ago. Very interesting conversation I might add. After a recent trip back home to India, he gifted me an HMT watch that he picked up while he was there! Definitely unexpected and very appreciated!!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Can one of you guys please tell HMT to open an eBay store front. That seems like a great way for HMT to sell watches to a wider audience, and for me to buy them from the U.S.A.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The Janata with stick indices in it's Silver dial avatar...


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> The Janata with stick indices in it's Silver dial avatar...


WB, Fateh. Long absence ;-)


----------



## mrphotoman (Dec 9, 2014)

I just purchased this HMT Quartz watch as well as a Sona last week. Can anyone tell me about this one I just bought today, is it a decent one:


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" Arvind*

The Arvind appears to come in many variants, apart from the basic Silver/White, Yellow/Gold and a rarer Blue/Gray variant. Mine's a Silver/White - the dials vary significantly across manufacture years, I think. The case very similar (if not identical) to the NASS-11/12/13s. I bought mine preowned after waiting for one in an acceptable condition. It came with a really ugly "Banlon" brand strap -bad materials (obviously not leather) and bad finishing. I changed it out with a strap not dissimilar to my NASS-06 strap although that is alternate bands of polished and brushed SS. The case top has been brushed (not original) likely to hide flaws in the finish, but it doesn't take away much from the watch. The case-back marking *seems* to indicate a 1992 manufacture at Bangalore/WF1. Oh, it has a 8205 movement, with the rotor labeled HMT, which makes me wonder if HMT ever made their own 8205s or spares.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

...and the old workhorse Janata in it's better known White Dial with stick indices avatar.


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all HMT experts, Which mechnical/auto HMT watch has flat crystal, same level with case? ,(eg. Like typical Seiko 5 crystal).
The reason I am asking is, I have couple of HMT watches and the dome crystal are easily scratch and cracked due to my ignorances


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

I just saw this Rajat on sale. The seller claims it is unused. Can anyone help me understand if this is a new watch or a repainted/frankenwatch?

Thanks,
Siddarth


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> ...and the old workhorse Janata in it's better known White Dial with stick indices avatar.
> 
> View attachment 2448761












Not enough wrist time....trying to justify my collection

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Different time zones ??? 



nishant_ucms_doc said:


> Not enough wrist time....trying to justify my collection
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Different time zones ???


Ha ha ......could not afford a GMT.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

I wish to buy a brand new white dial Sona but look like no body is selling it on eBay. 

Is it true that the factory has closed and their watches are no longer available?


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

thepilot said:


> I wish to buy a brand new white dial Sona but look like no body is selling it on eBay.
> 
> Is it true that the factory has closed and their watches are no longer available?


Brand NEW Unused HMT Sona Watch White Dial 17JEWELS Hand Wound Mechanical Watch | eBay

Although I can't figure out if this is genuinely new!
Regards,
Siddarth


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Dial looks repainted to me .....fateh .....please comment


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

thepilot said:


> I wish to buy a brand new white dial Sona but look like no body is selling it on eBay.
> 
> Is it true that the factory has closed and their watches are no longer available?


Fateh had a few left .....you can ask him...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

nishant_ucms_doc said:


> Dial looks repainted to me .....fateh .....please comment
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup...... Very clearly repainted


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

Reposting this:
I just saw this Rajat on sale. The seller claims it is unused. Can anyone help me understand if this is a new watch or a repainted/frankenwatch?
Thanks,
Siddarth


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

svelur said:


> Reposting this:
> I just saw this Rajat on sale. The seller claims it is unused. Can anyone help me understand if this is a new watch or a repainted/frankenwatch?
> Thanks,
> Siddarth


Hard to say, Siddarth. However, FWIW, the printing of "Rajat" and "Automatic 21 Jewels" don't match. They seem to be from different types of print. My Rajat has the same fine quality of print on both pieces of text.


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks lsiravi. Here are my specific questions:.
1. I don't see INDIA or the Movement printed at the bottom of the dial. I thought all original dials had INDIA/Made in India/Movement code printed at the bottom.
2. The HMT logo is not printed below 21 JEWELS.
3. The hands have lume applied on this. Other pictures of Rajat I've seen have yellow hands/steel hands with no lume.
Can anyone please help me with these questions?
Thanks,
Siddarth



lsiravi said:


> Hard to say, Siddarth. However, FWIW, the printing of "Rajat" and "Automatic 21 Jewels" don't match. They seem to be from different types of print. My Rajat has the same fine quality of print on both pieces of text.


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

I think its original.

THis is my Rajat .. Silver color. 100 percent original and it has the same font


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

svelur said:


> Thanks lsiravi. Here are my specific questions:.
> 1. I don't see INDIA or the Movement printed at the bottom of the dial. I thought all original dials had INDIA/Made in India/Movement code printed at the bottom.
> 2. The HMT logo is not printed below 21 JEWELS.
> 3. The hands have lume applied on this. Other pictures of Rajat I've seen have yellow hands/steel hands with no lume.
> ...


IIRC, Rajats has been in continuous production with different characteristics. 1 - possibly hidden underneath the case edge, 2. Not always present, 3. Some models did seem to have lumed hands.

Maxflow: The font is right, the font weight is too heavy is what I thought. However, that might be the case on certain batches of Rajat too.


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks maxflow and lsiravi for your help!



lsiravi said:


> IIRC, Rajats has been in continuous production with different characteristics. 1 - possibly hidden underneath the case edge, 2. Not always present, 3. Some models did seem to have lumed hands.
> 
> Maxflow: The font is right, the font weight is too heavy is what I thought. However, that might be the case on certain batches of Rajat too.


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all,
I have been a recent addict to hmt mechanical/automatic watches. Have read most of this thread and I feel sad to be late to join the party, since these watches are hard to get now. 
I was wishing to have their rajat supreme white dial but couldn't find it in local shops. Don't know whether anyone sell them online .


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

My HMT misuni premium on black leather band.


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Today I clocked the power reserve of my hmt mechanical watches. Janata deluxe and 25yr old unused Sona ran for about 41hrs. Janata kept running at 42hrs after a full wind. All kept good time throughout the period ( I check it by an app called "watch accuracy" on android. )


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone help me with this issue? 

A couple of my watches - one with a 6501 mvt and another with the old 8201 movement - have a similar kind of problem. When I pull out the stem in order to set time, the crown sort of slips - rotates without changing time. After a bit, it catches again, and starts turning the hands, only to falter again. 

Anyone know what the problem could be with this? Is it the stem? (Doubt it - I switched the stem with another from a 6501 mvt, no problems on the good one, bad one still bad), or is it something internal? Any simple fix for this? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is an HMT face I had not seen before. Legit?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

GUTuna said:


> Here is an HMT face I had not seen before. Legit?


Yes, legit.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Yes, legit.


 Thank you for the help!


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Can someone tell me if this pilot dial is authentic? The guy who sold to me said it used to be manufactured many decades ago but am not really sure. I love this dial and loving the watch already.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

jvh said:


> Can someone tell me if this pilot dial is authentic? The guy who sold to me said it used to be manufactured many decades ago but am not really sure. I love this dial and loving the watch already.


Near seen that dial...........ever.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Two of my best watches as far as built quality/finish is concerned. Hmt Janata deluxe and hmt misuni premium. 

They both are giving me chronometer grade accuracy.


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Near seen that dial...........ever.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmm thought so. I even searched a bit for different dial options offered but no luck. I had my doubts even while buying but took the risk of having another pilot apart from the standard dial.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Fateh, since I know you know hmt inside and out, I saw a model that I am curious if it is a genuine model. The HMT Slim. Is it legit?


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Anyone help me with this issue?
> 
> A couple of my watches - one with a 6501 mvt and another with the old 8201 movement - have a similar kind of problem. When I pull out the stem in order to set time, the crown sort of slips - rotates without changing time. After a bit, it catches again, and starts turning the hands, only to falter again.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I have a Jaynath with the same problem. I can move the hands backwards just fine, but the crown slips when moving them forwards.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

bwperdue said:


> For what it's worth, I have a Jaynath with the same problem. I can move the hands backwards just fine, but the crown slips when moving them forwards.


This *could* be a diff problem - the stem not tightly seated (screwed) into the crown. If that be the case, the fix is relatively easy.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Fateh, since I know you know hmt inside and out, I saw a model that I am curious if it is a genuine model. The HMT Slim. Is it legit?


Nope - As someone said, this is i-made-this-dial-in-my-garage legit. The movement is probably HMT, and the case is a Sona-like SS case which apparently has been used in the Karan, perhaps others too. But HMT never made a model named Slim, ever.


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> This *could* be a diff problem - the stem not tightly seated (screwed) into the crown. If that be the case, the fix is relatively easy.


I'm listening...what should I try?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Isiravi, thank you. What really caught my attention on it was the red hands.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Isiravi, thank you. What really caught my attention on it was the red hands.


 You and me both, Capt  I bought one eyes wide open, knowing that it was a fake.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

bwperdue said:


> I'm listening...what should I try?


Open up the case, pull the crown out one stop to time-set position. Push on the little tab that releases the crown and pull it all out. 
Using a pair of pliers to hold the square part of the stem firmly, tighten the crown as far as it will go. You can also use a spot of loctite to hold it in place if you wish. 
Then put the crown back, press on the tab to push it all the way in, and screw/push back the caseback.

See this post for some more visuals.


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Open up the case, pull the crown out one stop to time-set position. Push on the little tab that releases the crown and pull it all out.
> Using a pair of pliers to hold the square part of the stem firmly, tighten the crown as far as it will go. You can also use a spot of loctite to hold it in place if you wish.
> Then put the crown back, press on the tab to push it all the way in, and screw/push back the caseback.
> 
> See this post for some more visuals.


Thanks for the guidance! I just did this; the crown was already screwed on securely, but I unscrewed and put it back on again, just to be sure. After I assembled everything, I still have the same problem, though. I have also noticed that movement moves a little inside the case when I push/pull on the crown, so that I can see the face move when it's assembled.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

bwperdue said:


> Thanks for the guidance! I just did this; the crown was already screwed on securely, but I unscrewed and put it back on again, just to be sure. After I assembled everything, I still have the same problem, though. I have also noticed that movement moves a little inside the case when I push/pull on the crown, so that I can see the face move when it's assembled.


Sorry to hear that - perhaps you were right originally, and our problems are related.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread": New acquisitions*

My mother came over to visit us, and all the watches bottled up back there since HMT advertised closure came over with her. I'm certainly not good with a camera, as well, not sure how you folks take such good close-ups, but my DSLR seems to never be able to focus too close at hand. Perhaps you zoom in from far off and crop out or something. I don't have a light-box either, so it's mostly natural light next to a window.

The ADSL 02. I believe this is the 6501 movement - a somewhat in-between period watch after the name-based premium watches HMT manufactured to before they switched to 8201 based NASS/Ls. Watch is good if somewhat smaller than I thought it would be. Has a beautiful dial pattern, and a screwdown caseback. Strap is so-so, but I bought this from an ebay.in vendor - even has a gold buckle, so it might have been changed from the original. Caseback code seems to indicate WF1/Bangalore manufacture in the year 2005. Intriguingly, and I just noticed this, the ADSL actually says ADSS on the dial. Hmm... was there SS strap on this baby? Might not 've been a bad fit. 2-3 Ricohs running around with bad straps, need SS straps now!! Ebay, here I come.


















































Janata Milky white with raised indices. Standard 0231 movement. It is a watch that I had resisted paying a premium for, but got it on hmtwatches.in, finally for list, if post-increase price. Just beautiful.... what a watch. Probably one that'll see a lot of wrist-time. Rubber strap, unfortunately (though they have also supplied a leather one). Screwdown caseback of yesteryear. Code indicates WF3/Chinar manufacture in '98. The item came straight from the website/factory though. Old stock?


































Tareeq. One of the few 1809 movement watches. Bad strap, again. Very thin folded metal. This too isn't HMt branded, so possible that it has been switched somewhere along the line. A great fellow-WUS'er helped acquire this. Apparently came through a Far-east dealer. Hard enough to acquire, so this is good. I got it for the pre-increase price to boot!! Wrong screwdown caseback - says India 0231 - 0231 were non-date movements. FWIW, code indicates WF5/Ranibagh manufacture in 2002.


































Ravi - I'm afraid this one's a somewhat ego-watch. Again the 1809 handwind-date movement, but the standard flat-brown strap is similar to the one on my gold Sona (bought at HMT Bhavan Bangalore last May-June). Again acquired through the same fellow WUS-er. Dial has a W pattern w/ the gold case and hands, it looks handsome ;-) . Pressfit caseback WF5/Ranibagh manufacture in 2009, or so says the code.


































NASS 12-Blue. It is very similar to the Arvind, 8201 movement. The color is a greenish-blue, and the dial has an engraved pattern. Strap is fair, althoug I don't like this type of strap personally. Screwdown caseback with an undecipherable code. Manufactured in WF1/2 by default, we can assume, and perhaps in '09.


























And finally the NASS-09. 8201 movement. Technically I bought a Blue dial variant, they sent me black. Whatever! Great strap too, best of the lot, and the caseback does not have any special code to speak of (Oops! There is a case code 820313 - WF1/2 Bangalore by default, perhaps a 2013 manufacture?). Not an easy watch to take pictures of, and clearly, I'm a very bad photographer. I did take other pictures, including caseback, but they were blurred. So posting the best 2 I could get.


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi guys, long time reader but first time posting here, I'm sure someone will have the info I need.

I bought a second hand, recently serviced etc. (you know) HMT Pilot from eBay. Now I am trying to restore it within my limited skills (which means simply to clean the case, dial, and glass and to replace gaskets, the movement and hands will stay as they are).

Are these watches supposed to have a case tube for the stem and crown? The crown has a rubber gasket so I guess it's supposed to press against something which is missing - or it was replaced with another generic crown?

In case they do have the tube, what would the dimensions be and where to get one online?

Thanks!


----------



## Chiragh Bir (Dec 31, 2014)

My collection for now !!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello, new WUS user here. As I've been learning about the "affordables" (can't justify high $$ pieces to my fugal self) I've found the HMT brand very interesting.

So I threw down on what is likely a Franken-HMT last night. A Janata with Urdu numbers on the dial. I would welcome any opinions on the odds of it being an unmolested version (haha). Don't really care much if it's hobbled together as I hear the movements are pretty good. This will be my first mechanical and I really hope it works!

Also, I read in another thread that we in the US should be able to order directly from the HMT website in India by simply specifying international shipping. I've tried to get that far in the checkout process but they require registration before getting to that point. I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has ordered directly from outside of India before I register and give it a try.


----------



## LazyBen (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

After receiving my first mechanical watch for christmas, I wanted to get more. I was interested by HMT watches because of the price and the history of those watch. I bought a HMT janata on Ebay but I have no experience and I think was a little bit to optimistic. I am not sure if the watch I bought is authentic after everything I read about frankenwatch. So what do you think?

























As a new watch lover Thx for your help!

Ps. I am new to this forum. If I submit this post in the wrong place, please help me to find it.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

It is the right kind of case for a Janata. I am unsure about the dial. Have you opened it to inspect the movement?


----------



## LazyBen (Mar 16, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> It is the right kind of case for a Janata. I am unsure about the dial. Have you opened it to inspect the movement?


Thx for your response. I did not inspect the movement because I don't have the watch yet. According to the seller, the mouvement should be like this:









Thx


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Pilot white available on HMT website for orders.


----------



## Satyamurti (Feb 6, 2015)

This is my HMT Janata I used to wear it often.


----------



## amankathuria (May 13, 2015)

Guys is the white pilot being sold on the HMT website a fake. i know this statement sounds awfully stupid. this guy on Facebook thinks so, is a dealer for hmt as well. I recently got one from the hmt website, my first HMT. can the people well versed with HMT throw some light ? thanks !


----------



## victordomingos (Nov 4, 2013)

I have just received this used and probably refurbished HMT Janata with Devanagari numerals on a white dial and red seconds hand.









It's a nice looking watch but the case seems like a bit rough in the side ("brushed" or cut steel) and in the bottom edges, where it feels like it could cut you finger. I like the fact, however, that it doesn't pretend to be anything else other than a HMT. The printed dial is very "humble" but then the unusual text and numerals make it something worthy of a conversation, which is nice.

I replaced the ugly wristband that came with it, with one that I borrowed from another watch that has been sitting in the drawer. And maybe it will get a deployant clasp.

For everyday use, I am sure I would miss day/date and not very sure if I would enjoy having to wind it manually all the time. So, probably this will be a weekends dress watch, and for regular work days I shall continue to wear that old trusty Seiko 5...


----------



## hmtwatchuser (May 17, 2015)

Hello, I'm not a collector but I wanted an affordable mechanical watch so I bought what appears to be a franken "military style" HMT watch on ebay.

It took a while to ship to the US, but it arrived on the Friday May 15th, and when I wound it up it worked fine. I wound it again on the morning of May 16th and it worked, but this morning (May 17) it had stopped and after I re-wound the watch, it was still not working. It started to work again temporarily but stopped again when I adjusted the time. I've only had it resting on the table the whole time and I haven't worn the watch outside at all. The watch is fully wound in the video and I was wondering if there are some ways to resolve this problem or if any of you guys had similar issues.

I understand that magnetism might be an issue but it does not seem to be something that will totally incapacitate a watch. I've had it a bit too close to my magnetic macbook charger terminal sometimes and when I floated a magnetized needle in a bowl (I couldn't find my compass) it did budge slightly when I waved the watch near it so it does seem to be slightly magnetized but I don't know if that is the root cause.

https://vid.me/Fi5I

Thank you very much.


----------



## victordomingos (Nov 4, 2013)

Probably it needs service from a qualified watchmaker, I would say. 

Some time ago I had some issues with an old Seiko I bought on eBay (it was stoping randomly and loosing minutes each day) but after I spent about 30€ in service it became my most precise mechanical, averaging +3 to +10s per day, and it rarely stops.

I am considering doing the same for this Janata. It is running but gaining +1 to +2 minutes per day.


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Pilot's are a thing of beauty. Keeps time perfectly and get a lot of compliments on them. Have ordered a Rajat Automatic now, hoping to get another Jubliee one soon. *fatehbajwa* Can you inform when you have new collections please. Thanks


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

^^^ WOW!!
from where do you get the colored hands?
and how's the dial colored?
Can someone please tell where can these customizations be done in delhi?


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

nimod said:


> ^^^ WOW!!
> from where do you get the colored hands?
> and how's the dial colored?
> Can someone please tell where can these customizations be done in delhi?


Thanks, I think someone should be able to help you with it. The dial is not painted for sure, pretty smooth. I got mine on ebay but actually asked the seller for specific band and hand color.


----------



## rboltuck (Feb 16, 2012)

Check out this article on HMT watchmaking/factory in today's Wall Street Journal: Time Stands Still at Fabled Indian Watch Factory - WSJ . Happy reading.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

It is quite sad. HMT are the only mechanicals that I will actually pay for.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

rboltuck said:


> Check out this article on HMT watchmaking/factory in today's Wall Street Journal: Time Stands Still at Fabled Indian Watch Factory - WSJ . Happy reading.


Monday is no news day at Dow Jones - USA financial markets closed over the weekend - and _WSJ_'s amateur hour. They had another brilliant piece on why Apple needs to stop making computers.


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

My second Jubliee mechnical.. love this one as well .. Waiting on my khaki nato to arrive for this one.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Hari317 helped arrange the arrival of this Nass 06 (Blue) from India. Two blues on the dial. Two on the strap.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

GUTuna said:


> Hari317 helped arrange the arrival of this Nass 06 (Blue) from India. Two blues on the dial. Two on the strap.


Nice to see that it has arrived safely. The Nato suits it well, wear it in good health.

Best
Hari


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all, I am currently on a brief business trip in Mumbai and noticed that one of my appointments was close to the HMT shop. So I asked the driver to bring me there after my meeting.
The shop was truth be told rather sad and scruffy, a sign of a company circling the drain. But I had a good harvest: 2 nice pilot watches: a traditional black one and the white faced one. I saw once back at the office that there is a little speck next to the 11 stick of the white one but will probably not go back for a swap.
Very nice characterful watches, truly a new vintage style watch. I had already a Janata, and these are more special.
They also had quite massive cushion shaped automatics which unfortunately only come with a gold plated case, they would have been much nicer in steel.
Anyway, a picture of my harvest:


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

NASN-06, not NASS now ;-). I bet HMT never thought of that.



GUTuna said:


> Hari317 helped arrange the arrival of this Nass 06 (Blue) from India. Two blues on the dial. Two on the strap.


----------



## tweed05 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have to confess I recently picked up a franken... After giving the movement a cleaning, basic service and regulating, my $10 Janata eBay franken is consistently running +4/5s per day! Am I just very lucky man or is the HMT hmt 020/0231 movement pretty good? Anyways, just wanted to share my success/luck! Also, I am looking for a black Pilot if anyone wants to sell, used at a reasonable price (PM me). Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Love your finds. It's unbelievable that we let HMT run to drain. Still feel they got potential, but need to become a niche product - also manufacture more automatics.



MrDagon007 said:


> Hi all, I am currently on a brief business trip in Mumbai and noticed that one of my appointments was close to the HMT shop. So I asked the driver to bring me there after my meeting.
> The shop was truth be told rather sad and scruffy, a sign of a company circling the drain. But I had a good harvest: 2 nice pilot watches: a traditional black one and the white faced one. I saw once back at the office that there is a little speck next to the 11 stick of the white one but will probably not go back for a swap.
> Very nice characterful watches, truly a new vintage style watch. I had already a Janata, and these are more special.
> They also had quite massive cushion shaped automatics which unfortunately only come with a gold plated case, they would have been much nicer in steel.
> Anyway, a picture of my harvest:


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Prateek -


----------



## sumanbhadra (Jul 5, 2014)

no no not at all -its a Govt. of India public sector comp.even got a labour union of its workers


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Been a while since my last update. Figured i'd roll everything since into one. There's still another left, a Yeshwant that's coming in that I intend to surgically transplant into the Vinay case (the watch in the Vinay case has a baaaad fake dial), but that's still coming in and will post it after the 'do'. Meanwhile:

Chirag Brown: 
The Chirag Brown. Bought it preowned from an ebay.in dealer (shipped locally in India) and then brought over. Dial has imperfections. The case looks original Chirag-like. Pressfit caseback says 421006, indicating Tumkur manufacture in 2006, but that is likely incorrect for the actual watch. I replaced the crappy "leather" strap it came with, with a solid, heavy metal one.

























Chirag Blue: 
Just fell in love with it when I saw it on Ebay. Dial looks pretty good and it looks original. The case looks original Chirag-like. Screw-down Caseback says 040807, again indicating Tumkur/2007. Again I replaced the crappy "leather" strap it came with, with a solid, heavy metal one (this one's even better than the other)

















Chirag White: 
I really liked this dial and I am unsure if this is an original or a made-over, or perhaps renamed. The "Chirag" lettering is not the same as the other two. and the "PARA SHOCK" shows delicate lettering, although there is no space between Para and Shock. The bottom says India 0231 as expected. The case looks more Vijay-ish than Chirag-like, and yet it has a domed crystal, not flat. Overall, I like this watch even if it is not an original (any confirmation appreciated either way); I knew all these points before I bought the item, so I walked into this one eyes open. Caseback says 041081 - Tumkur/1981 (I guess). Currently the strap it came with, but will replace it with another solid steel Oyster-type one (soon - on the way)


















Janata Devnagari:
This one's definitely a fake/garage-painted dial. However I again walked into it knowingly. It was a steal on the 'bay, so nothing much lost even in that case for the movement can be reused. It did come with a steel seconds hand which I replaced with a red one for effect. Caseback says 140172, unsure what to make of that. 

















Bharat: 
I really loved this watch at first sight. Not sure if it is pronounced Bharat" or a "Bhaarat" (;-)) I will assume "Bhaarat". It does seem like an original everything. The dial is 2-tone, no etched pattern (as I'd imagined at first), stick indices at 12/3/6/9 and numbers at other markers. It *is* a smallish watch smaller than the Chirag (white) yet bigger than the Priya. It is also more squarish as compared to the Priya's round-ness. Steel Sword hands 120278 - I figure Bangalore II/1978. It does look old. 

















Kanchan: 
This one again, I bought since it looked pretty good and new, but was advertised with an 'ornery crown' - and was already local (in-country) where I live. It ran well, and I figured I'd have it looked at when I visited home. Yet, when I opened it up I found that the stem was broken (the end piece after the triangle doesn't exist) and I figured I could make do with a stem should I get my hands on that at some time myself. Either way, I wasn't disappointed, although I need to keep it on leather for no good chunky gold 16mm straps exist. Strangely there are lume markers on the hours, but nothing on the hands. Caseback says 951099 - Bangalore (obviously - automatic) manufacture/1999.

















Priya: 
This one is a nostalgia/memory-lane watch. My first watch was a priya, although I remember it as a "grey" dial - I could be mistaken. I know this one is a totally fake dial yet, I couldn't pass it up especially for the price I bought it for. It is a smallish watch and prob. wont get much wrist time. Yet, as I mentioned, historical reasons for owning that one. I couldn't decipher the numbers on the caseback. 

















Chirag Triplets









All the bab(i)es


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*New HMT watch showroom at HMT Bangalore

*HMT has opened another showroom in Bangalore. Its at the first floor of Barton center, M G Road. I had visited them a few weeks back and since not many people are aware of its existence, i decided to write a blog to spread awareness by sharing a picture tale of my visit. Here is the link HMT Watches - Time keeper of Generations: New HMT Watch Showroom in Bangalore


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Janata TBC : Black -Gold


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

> Chirag Blue:
> Just fell in love with it when I saw it on Ebay. Dial looks pretty good and it looks original. The case looks original Chirag-like. Screw-down Caseback says 040807, again indicating Tumkur/2007. Again I replaced the crappy "leather" strap it came with, with a solid, heavy metal one (this one's even better than the other)


I really liked the metal strap that you put on the Chirag blue, where did you buy that from? link pls 

-KK


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

kkindaface said:


> I really liked the metal strap that you put on the Chirag blue, where did you buy that from? link pls
> 
> -KK


KK, 
PM.
-R


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

I suppose this is as good a place as any to ask. Could any of our members in India assist (for a cut) in procuring several brand new HMTs for me? Kindly drop me a PM. Thank you!


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, here goes as promised... another conversion - of sorts. More like a transplant.

First I'd bought the ugly-fake-blue-dialed-Vinay-Case-watch, (UFBD) fairly inexpensively, just for the case. I figured I'd find a Vinay dial and slap it on. Guess what... it turned out to be not so easy. So I was waiting for an appropriate watch to transplant it's dial onto the Vinay case - just because the case is so cool!

Well, I bid and bought a Yashwant for less than $5, and the case was unremarkable (the Chirag from that previous post was a candidate, but it was a big Vijay case that I love) so this became the candidate for the transplant. The fact that it has a gold dial and hands (kinda like a Diastar minus the day/date) also worked in its favor. The Yashwant had some imperfections (err... character) on the dial that wasn't apparent in the pictures when I bought the watch, but I'm not too disappointed for the price.

So here's what we had to start with. 









The UFBD came with a ugly "leather" strap, and the Yashwant came with an equally bad hmt 'branded' steel strap that I would never use anyway (stiff clasp, not resizable).

UFBD strap removed and flipped over. Used my trusty pair of scissors to open up the casebacks. 









Casebacks and crowns off. Notice that the Yashwant (right-hand side) has a broken tube. Ah whatever!









Pulled out movements out and pieces laid side-by-side









Transplant done, but not stitched up yet. You can't see the transplant yet. 









And the unveiling. Crowns back in place. From this point on, we don't care or talk about the bad dial one. It exists solely as a replacement movement in case one of the others go bad. 









New shoes for the new guy (girl?). Since the case is Rado-like, I had a Rado knockoff that fit the scenario well...









Posing.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Janata TBC - Black SS









*The Back -
*


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Black Dial with stick indices, gold (?) boat hands,display caseback, is this even kosher or someone's fantasy? Looks great either way. If those display casebacks are available I'd get a few one way or another.


the one said:


> HMT Janata TBC - Black SS
> 
> *The Back -
> *


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep, they are very much original from what I could find out. They don't seem to be available like the other Janatas, they are white and black variants TBC (transparent back case?) Model. Black is more rare than white. You could see cooked up dials without the transparent back but just the boat hands. So if you find someone selling the dial, make sure you check the back 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

lsiravi said:


> Black Dial with stick indices, gold (?) boat hands,display caseback, is this even kosher or someone's fantasy? Looks great either way. If those display casebacks are available I'd get a few one way or another.


The Watch is Original , fully made and sold by HMT.I got it as it is , In fact I did not even change the rubber belt that came with it .


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

the one said:


> lsiravi said:
> 
> 
> > Black Dial with stick indices, gold (?) boat hands,display caseback, is this even kosher or someone's fantasy? Looks great either way. If those display casebacks are available I'd get a few one way or another.
> ...


If I may ask, where did you buy this watch from?


----------



## 21J (Aug 11, 2015)

Here is my recent HMT Janata


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Been a while:


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Recently got hold of a nice Pilot and I'm looking to swap the hands for some with lume. I had a set of dauphine hands hanging around but the holes were too small at 1.2 and 0.7 Measuring with a vernier caliper I seem to need 1.4 hour hand and 0.8 minute. Anybody know where is best to find suitable hands?


----------



## victordomingos (Nov 4, 2013)

Have just received this one as a warranty replacement from an eBay seller. I had this black wristband with butterfly deployant clasp waiting to get some usage.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Hughes. said:


> Recently got hold of a nice Pilot and I'm looking to swap the hands for some with lume. I had a set of dauphine hands hanging around but the holes were too small at 1.2 and 0.7 Measuring with a vernier caliper I seem to need 1.4 hour hand and 0.8 minute. Anybody know where is best to find suitable hands?


I believe the correct measurements (your own not withstanding ) are 1.5/1.0/0.26 confirmed from here

Depends on where you live, but I have bought some from OttoFrei before . I know Esslinger also has some. I have also bought many from Indian resellers made specifically for HMT, but the lume, of course, is so-so. Either case, you will still need a gouge (or equivalent) to enlarge the holes before fitting them on (from personal experience)


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Much obliged, I'll investigate those links, and maybe invest in a pot of lume, too.


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Part of my latest score from the Mumbai WTC store: Silver starburst dial Janata. Also bought a blue Kohinoor.


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

How large is the Kedar Premium? In terms of size, etc? Is it a good watch?


----------



## dencamp (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok, I just picked up a couple of HMT watches and love the look. The only issue is the existing bands are not really up to snuff and I want to replace them both. I need some ideas on 18mm bands that would work well with these. Any ideas?


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Check out Pana time. I put nato on everything cause I'm cheap. 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

This time, a HMT mod.

I bought this HMT quartz for cheap pre-owned on the bay. I had no big purpose for this. Just something on a whim - and it'd been a while (say a couple of weeks or so) since the previous watch. Anyway, I was expecting a smallish watch really, and was pleasantly surprised to find a biggish 40mm (excluding the crown - well almost) watch with 22mm lugs and a thick, so-so yet serviceable (at least for the moment) strap.

Well, anyway, while I liked the dial (raised, beveled indices, a black border with minute and sub-minute markings) the hands were dinky and lumeless. So I figured I'd 'mod' the watch. Put hands on that were worthy of the dial and lugs and strap. Perhaps I was getting a bit overly ambitious. Anycase...

I went over to Otto-Frei (ofrei.com) which, fortunately, is up the street (about 30 miles) from home. They are a strange store, but they have a REALLY huge selection of hands. I had originally wanted black Panerai like hands, but it appears as if none are available in that size for a quartz movement. So I had to settle for a set of Seiko Diver-ish hands (HAN-7088 from their site "with 8 hour Japanese Lume") in gold (to match the gold indices). I also bought a black (to match the dial edging) seconds hand, but that one didn't work out in the end.

Pic heavy, Cell phone pics, so-so lighting. Please bear with me 

Here's the original - dinky hands and all. 









The first order of business was to get the back cover off. Easy peasy as you'd expect. with the case-back remover knife. 









Case back off. 









Surprisingly, the innards of the watch showed a Miyota 2030 movement rather than the expected HMT 2080. The markings are identical to the 2030 (shown below) to the letter. Unsure if someone changed the movement (since it was pre-owned) or it this is what HMT calls 2080. 









Another shot of the movement (see if you can make out the lettering a little better in this)









Well, the next step is to remove the stem. Easier said then done. The Miyotas are supposed to have a stem release JUST north of the crystal next to the rivet (prominently visible) that looks like the release button. For some reason, in this movement, that button is hidden under some sort of plastic covering. I had to grope around to find and release the crown. 









Crown off. 









Next I pulled the movement off the watch and separated the spacer ring. 









I put in a home made "dial protector" to save the dial from scratches of my clumsy effort. 









And pulled off the hands using my trusty hands-puller tool. I was afraid to pull off the hour hands this way since I was sure it would scar the surface of the dial, so I used the "dial protector" to tease hour hand off. 









The new "Seiko Diverish" hands.









Unfortunately I didn't picture the process until the hands were mounted and the watch movement back in the case. It did give me some trouble. I was expecting the holes on the hands needing to be gouged slightly larger than they are (that is usually the case with HMT mechanicals and after-market hands that I've seen), but that wasn't a problem. Anycase, after fighting with it for a bit I was able to get it on and close up the case.










A bonus Lume-shot 










I feel the hands worthy of the watch now. As I mentioned earlier the Black seconds hand didn't make it. It just wouldn't get on there. I had to give up and live with the original gold seconds hand. It probably needs a change of bands, but all-in-all I'm happy with the watch - happier now than before. And something to show off ;-). And next time I go to a watch-maker I'll try to get them to switch this to the black seconds hand for more effect.

Meanwhile, if anyone knows where to source Panerai-like hands for Quartz movements, please let me know!


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Pureboy said:


> View attachment 5202914
> Part of my latest score from the Mumbai WTC store: Silver starburst dial Janata. Also bought a blue Kohinoor.


Gorgeous. I want exactly this watch. Do you know where to buy it online? I've been burned with a couple of dreadful redial/frankenwatch HMTs on eBay before, so I'm a little dubious of trying again...


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

no-fi said:


> Gorgeous. I want exactly this watch. Do you know where to buy it online? I've been burned with a couple of dreadful redial/frankenwatch HMTs on eBay before, so I'm a little dubious of trying again...


Sorry I don't but I'll bet others here do.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Movement swap saga*

My favorite Chirag - a Blue sunburst - started going slow and stopping on me. Clearly I lack the necessary skills to figure out what's wrong and fix that movement, but I do have (or I like to think so) the skills to swap the movement to a good/working one. So I decided that's what I'd do and set out to do just that. The story is a regular bollywood movie - Tragedy, heart-break- comedy, and finally, success!

I had another bad-repaint-dial watch that I had bought for the watch case alone, that I decided would supply a replacement 0231 Movement for the dying Chirag. The two pictured side-by-side.










I removed the case-backs with my trusty pair of scissors










And pulled out the crowns.










Popped out the movements









And pulled off the hands with my hands-puller.










Movements out with the crown, spacer ring and and hands off









The bad dialed one was easy enough - I turned the dial screws to loosen them and the dial popped off easily enough. 









Dial off









Here's where tragedy struck. Not by my clumsy hand (this time) but by fate/luck/whatever. The good one - the Chirag - had it'd dial feet cut off (poor thing!) and the dial glued on to the movement with a drop of rubber adhesive (you can still make out the gunky residue). To make it worse, one of the dial screws had broken off in the threads with the dial foot still stuck in the movement. Sigh! I was able to tease out the Chirag dial without a major incident, however, there was no way to fit the dial back on easily.










I checked and found that there were three options: solder new dial-feet, use dial dots or two sided stick-tape, or use more rubber adhesive. Soldering was nigh impossible - I'm pretty bad with a solder iron - works for circuits but the heat'd probably kill my dial in my hands. I refused to go the rubber adhesive way. Dial dots were available by the 100s (1000s?) and cost somewhere around $10 give or take. In addition, I read that you'd need a dial washer (a mylar disc between the dial and the movement to keep the hour wheel safe. That was also available in packs of 100s and cost 10s of dollars. Totally not worth for I needed a couple of dial dots and a single washer.

This was the scene of one of my pathos songs of the movie - I begged and requested someone (watchmaker) both here (on WUS) and elsewhere to sell me a few dial dots and a couple of washers (redundancy). No go - nothing came through.

I started calling watchmakers around and fortunately the first one I called was in the local flea market (it is a pretty big/good one, by the way) and he agreed to sell me a few dial stickers. So thence I made my journey. Apparently I found another watchmaker (I found the one I called later) and she made me wait a half hour to sell me 4 of those (about smaller than the nail on my pinky/little finger) for a dollar. She had no clue about dial washers, though. I figured I'd give up on the washer and try out how the dial sticker alone would work anyway, and came back home. I effected the movement swap, but somewhere along the way I messed up the keyless-works on the good movement. Believe me this was a major pain in the butt!

Now, I'm usually careful about this since I've been reading that it is a messy business if that goes bad, but not sure how, I sure messed it up. This was the scene where I'd hit the bottle out of frustration. I had the other (bad) movement for reference and based on that I removed one piece and started putting it back together. It always felt slightly off compared to the good one. Finally I figured out that I had to tuck a very thin spring underneath and aside a small piece and after losing, finding screws and generally more painful times I was finally able to get the keyless-works in order.

After this it was fairly downhill. I applied the dial dots to the movement choosing solid spots on the plate, avoiding any levers/mechanical elements and pressed the dial on to the movement. Dial stickers pictured below.










I put everything back together and into the case and the watch is ticking happily now, for the past couple of hours at least. So I'm going to go out on a limb and hope this is was a successful ending - my happy ending for the movie.

Oh, and finally, on the bad dial, I put that back together as well, and had to forcibly cut off one of the feet for one was broken in the movement. Next time round when I get to India, I will have someone look this movement over and get it fixed so it'll be available for a swap in case something else goes bad! Pictured Feet cut off. I also cleaned up the gunky residue of the rubber adhesive as much as possible.










Whew! Bollywood!


----------



## tweed05 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Movement swap saga*

Brand new HMT Janata! I love the domed acrylic crystal and it's keeping great time! 








However, I did have a few questions. When was this particular variant of the Janata introduced? Also unfortunately, there is some defect on the dial. I still have a one year guarantee and will be in Delhi in February. Could I have this covered under the HMT guarantee? Will they fix or replace the dial? Will there still be a showroom open? Sorry for the questions...


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Movement swap saga*

Congratulations! One of my favourite variants!!
Its certainly from an old stock. What kind of back cover does it have?
Unfortunately there's no official HMT store/service center in Delhi now.
Last one, at cannaugh circus, closed about 6months back.


----------



## tweed05 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Movement swap saga*



nimod said:


> Congratulations! One of my favourite variants!!
> Its certainly from an old stock. What kind of back cover does it have?
> Unfortunately there's no official HMT store/service center in Delhi now.
> Last one, at cannaugh circus, closed about 6months back.


The back cover is a snap-back. Is there anyway I could have the dial fixed under the warranty somewhere in India?


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Movement swap saga*



tweed05 said:


> The back cover is a snap-back. Is there anyway I could have the dial fixed under the warranty somewhere in India?


Just checked the list: https://www.hmtwatches.in/18/sales/retail.html
They have a new address in Delhi.
When they were packing up in their showroom in Cannaught Circus, they told me they were wrapping up completely.
Anyway, I will visit their showroom next week.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like the website is not offering the 10% discount anymore, its been removed for a lot of watches there. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3NNIS (Oct 11, 2015)

Quite a few models seem to be available on flipkart and snapdeal. Pity they don't ship outside India though.


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

D3NNIS said:


> Pity they don't ship outside India though.


That has always been a bone of contention amongst a lot of us. It has always made me wonder if HMT had sold outside India whether it would still be with us today.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Kaushal ..This one took a lot of Hard work and help from Friends .. but ..worth it


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

My first ever automatic watch!


Can anyone advise me how to change the day setting on this?

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

kymar said:


> My first ever automatic watch!
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise me how to change the day setting on this?
> ...


Congratulations! Likely you pull the crown out to the second position (not far enough to adjust the time), and turning one direction quick-sets the date, other direction the day of the week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Pureboy said:


> Congratulations! Likely you pull the crown out to the second position (not far enough to adjust the time), and turning one direction quick-sets the date, other direction the day of the week.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


This movement (HMT 6501) does not support a quickset day. Just the date is quicksettable. You will need to advance time by 24hours to move a day forward.


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

lsiravi said:


> This movement (HMT 6501) does not support a quickset day. Just the date is quicksettable. You will need to advance time by 24hours to move a day forward.


Thanks.

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kymar said:


> Can anyone advise me how to change the day setting on this?


simple, advance the time till the day begins to change at 12midnight, when the day changes fully, bring the hands back to 8pm and again advance the time to 12midnight, this way you can advance the day faster. HTH.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

I recently bought 2 HMT automatic watches of the same model with 6500 movement. Both of them are running fine but when I shake them, one of them makes significantly more noise than the other - like there is an idle screw inside the case.
Is it normal or a major problem that needs replacement?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> I recently bought 2 HMT automatic watches of the same model with 6500 movement. Both of them are running fine but when I shake them, one of them makes significantly more noise than the other - like there is an idle screw inside the case.
> Is it normal or a major problem that needs replacement?


not normal at all.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - a HMT 'California' dial?*

I was doodling around with a California Dial on my mind, and holey-moley, I think I'd love a California Dial preferably with Pilot or even better, the original Jawan Bayonet hands! The light green portions (except the outer circles and minute markers) in lume, of course. Perhaps those fantasy dial designers will take note? (J/K  but I think I'd really go for this fantasy particularly if it is a well-designed dial - better than my effort, that is). Perhaps the HMT logo is better off in steel.










Edit: Another Variant? (less dressy fonts, a better Cali signature, a sharper top triangle, and INDIA 0231 at the bottom) ;-)










Edit: Mock up anyone? Why am I wasting time on this? heheh










ow owww... hides from the bricks :-x


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - a HMT 'California' dial?*



lsiravi said:


> I was doodling around with a California Dial on my mind, and holey-moley, I think I'd love a California Dial preferably with Pilot or even better, the original Jawan Bayonet hands! The light green portions (except the outer circles and minute markers) in lume, of course. Perhaps those fantasy dial designers will take note? (J/K  but I think I'd really go for this fantasy particularly if it is a well-designed dial - better than my effort, that is). Perhaps the HMT logo is better off in steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting you mentioned this. I myself was looking around for something similar in HMT fantasy dials. Let's hope someone makes it 

How did you do your mockups? Any spl software or just paint brush?

-K


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" - a HMT 'California' dial?*

Nahh - photoshop ;-)



kkindaface said:


> Interesting you mentioned this. I myself was looking around for something similar in HMT fantasy dials. Let's hope someone makes it
> 
> How did you do your mockups? Any spl software or just paint brush?
> 
> -K


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

hari317 said:


> simple, advance the time till the day begins to change at 12midnight, when the day changes fully, bring the hands back to 8pm and again advance the time to 12midnight, this way you can advance the day faster. HTH.


what a hack!


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

hari317 said:


> simple, advance the time till the day begins to change at 12midnight, when the day changes fully, bring the hands back to 8pm and again advance the time to 12midnight, this way you can advance the day faster. HTH.


what a hack!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nimod said:


> what a hack!


this is the standard method to use in non quickset calender models. Works on Vostok, HMT Ravi/Tareeq for advancing the date etc. HTH.


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

hari317 said:


> this is the standard method to use in non quickset calender models. Works on Vostok, HMT Ravi/Tareeq for advancing the date etc. HTH.


Yes, quite helpful.
Will it work with ADSL also?


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

hari317 said:


> this is the standard method to use in non quickset calender models. Works on Vostok, HMT Ravi/Tareeq for advancing the date etc. HTH.


Does not reverse setting manual watches ruin the movement. Or is it applicable for automatics only..?


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

asingh1977 said:


> Does not reverse setting manual watches ruin the movement. Or is it applicable for automatics only..?


I don't think it would ruin the movement, they are pretty robust. I do this for Tareeq and Rajat, both are fine until now. The only other option is to keep on advancing whole 24 hrs until you reach the desired date


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

My brother in law is an Indian businessman, and every time I see him he usually hands over an HMT he's found on his travels (which is handy!)

I'm ninety nine percent of the time a dive watch advocate, but on the odd chance I do have to get into a cocktail dress and don't want a dive watch accessorised, I'll go an Enicar or an HMT.

I love the pale blues and greens, and in particular love the pilot. This is the latest addition and satisfies my obsession with mid century pastel colours and with clean dress watches. 
Aside from this beautiful green, I love the hands; sharp, clean and green! 
Sat it on a Hirsch diamond calf brown leather, and I think it's a winner ⚓






























Sent from le grand bleu


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

asingh1977 said:


> Does not reverse setting manual watches ruin the movement. Or is it applicable for automatics only..?


 No, and in fact, this is the method suggested by HMT in their guarantee leaflet and by Citizen in their older movement manuals. HTH.


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi,

I am considering deciding between a Sourab Premium and a NAGG 22 and a Misuni Premium. I was wondering: which of these is the smaller watch? I have narrow wrists and therefore this is important to me. (Would like something in the 38 mm category.) Does anyone know any place I could find the dimensions?

Also, the picture on the HMT website:

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1102/product-details/sourab-pre-wd-gp.html

does not match the picture here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-thread-843363-18.html

For example, the hands are not the same. I prefer the hands in the latter picture. Is it possible that HMT has changed what they call the Premium?

Finally, do all the automatics nowadays have the Hindi day in addition to the English one? (That is what I am looking for.) My Subhas automatic only had the days of the week in English.

Thanks!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aarem said:


> Finally, do all the automatics nowadays have the Hindi day in addition to the English one? (That is what I am looking for.) My Subhas automatic only had the days of the week in English.
> 
> Thanks!


The newer automatics with 8205 movt have bilingual day. The second language will either be Hindi or Japanese.


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

hari317 said:


> The newer automatics with 8205 movt have bilingual day. The second language will either be Hindi or Japanese.


Thank you! So, for Misuni, NAGG22, Sourab Premium should have these dual dates? Btw, I have never seen a watch with Japanese days of the week.

I wanted to ask you watch sizes from among the three? Are any of these the smaller watches in diameter? I have narrower wrists than many others.

Also, I think that the picture of Sourab Premium on this thread is not accurate as of date (and as per the HMT website).

Thanks!


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

Are there any HMT watches showrooms still open in India? Where are they? Many thanks!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aarem said:


> Are there any HMT watches showrooms still open in India? Where are they? Many thanks!


Bangalore, Mumbai and Pinjore I guess. You might want to check the official HMTWATCHES website for showrooms and their respective addresses


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

rajatk said:


> Bangalore, Mumbai and Pinjore I guess. You might want to check the official HMTWATCHES website for showrooms and their respective addresses


Not New Delhi but Pinjore?

Do these places sell watches? Are the addresses on www.hmtwatches.in correct? The reason for asking all these questions is that I tried ordering my watches online, but even though my US-based credit card company authorized the transaction, CC Avenue cancelled it because the billing address was not in India. No amount of documentation helped so the only way for me to buy genuine HMT watches is to get it from a HMT showroom.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aarem said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > Bangalore, Mumbai and Pinjore I guess. You might want to check the official HMTWATCHES website for showrooms and their respective addresses
> ...


Delhi showroom was among the showrooms running on rent and not generating enough revenue to sustain operations, and hence was shut down like so many others
You might want to call and check the numbers listed before 5 pm IST


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

A couple of wristshots of the quite beautiful NASL03. I currently wear it on a black rhino. 
Torb


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Grey Kohinoor on black perlon.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm finally going to join the HMT club.

Yes it's old, and yes it's a redial, but for $7 shipped, I can live with that. Now I just have to wait until it comes in.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

NASL 03, Been looking for this one but without success


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> View attachment 6782490
> Grey Kohinoor on black perlon.


Nice combo .. Heres mine


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Your thread inspired me to look into HMT watches. I currently have a Pilot and a second on the way that has a red sweeping second hand. |>


----------



## nikhil (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's my Avinash on a Milanese.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

I had been a late bloomer being in Bangalore and having ignored HMT for all these years I should cleanse my Sin! When I get to know about the imminent closure of HMT factory, I started to visit showrooms, factory, authorised dealers etc frantically looking for Janata,Pilot, Chirag, Kohinoor etc.... 
To my stroke of luck and with the help of some kind hearted HMT people, I was able to get some HMT mechanical & automatic watches...These watches are stunning..I had been a fool for all these years looking elsewhere where I had Gem in my back yard....Long Live HMT


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice watches....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

I missed out Rajat Supremet Black with leather strap






!


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

As a lurker here for many months, I finally gave in and registered. Thanks to Fateh for starting this amazing thread. It has become a treasure trove of HMT-related knowledge. Like some of you, I too have been bitten by the bug recently. It started with an old Janata that belonged to my grandfather, and the story continues even as the company shuts down.

After an odd-redialled Pilot, another NOS Janata, and a brown fade Chirag, I now am geared up to continue my HMT adventure.

For those of you active on FPN, I go by the name rg1283 there, and have known folks like Hari, Shurjaya etc. for many years.

Thanks for such a lovely and informative thread. Let's keep this going. Cheers.


~Rahul G


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> I missed out Rajat Supremet Black with leather strap
> View attachment 6950250
> !


Kohinoor Grey !! what a stunner!! absolute beauty


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> I had been a late bloomer being in Bangalore and having ignored HMT for all these years I should cleanse my Sin! When I get to know about the imminent closure of HMT factory, I started to visit showrooms, factory, authorised dealers etc frantically looking for Janata,Pilot, Chirag, Kohinoor etc....
> To my stroke of luck and with the help of some kind hearted HMT people, I was able to get some HMT mechanical & automatic watches...These watches are stunning..I had been a fool for all these years looking elsewhere where I had Gem in my back yard....Long Live HMT


What a super haul! Your story is similar to mine. Although I don't have a "collection" to speak of yet. Happy collecting.

Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

No doubt HMT watches are fantastic. I have 3 pilots - standard with red sweeping sec hand, all numeral dial and a white. 

I am looking for a new Sona but is it very hard to get one. I used to buy from Fateh but he no longer sells HMT watches now.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

No doubt HMT watches are fantastic. I have 3 pilots - standard with red sweeping sec hand, all numeral dial and a white. 

I am looking for a new Sona but is it very hard to get one. I used to buy from Fateh but he no longer sells HMT watches now.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi All,

A small introduction - I am Bijit, a WIS from Bangalore and been on these forums for quite some time. Though I have primarily been a follower of digital watches, I am looking for my first automatic. And while at it, I decided to stick with a legendary HMT automatic. Talking of usage, I will certainly not really be wearing one on an everyday basis, it will primarily be a collectible and a occasional wear.

I am not too familiar with the HMT models, but I am looking for a moderately sized model with date, lume and a steel case (and preferably a dark dial). Can one of the experienced members here help me with suggestions? I checked the HMT site, but didn't find anything appealing. I happened to like *this model on ebay* but since I am not well-versed with mechanical watches, I do not know the tell-tale signs and cannot be sure how realiable or unreliable ebay samples would turn out to be.

Appreciate your suggestions!!! Thanks in Advance.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

kmbijit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A small introduction - I am Bijit, a WIS from Bangalore and been on these forums for quite some time. Though I have primarily been a follower of digital watches, I am looking for my first automatic. And while at it, I decided to stick with a legendary HMT automatic. Talking of usage, I will certainly not really be wearing one on an everyday basis, it will primarily be a collectible and a occasional wear.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy it. A cobbled together watch. The case has been repainted. The seller has marked the brand as Allwyn.... Run.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

kmbijit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A small introduction - I am Bijit, a WIS from Bangalore and been on these forums for quite some time. Though I have primarily been a follower of digital watches, I am looking for my first automatic. And while at it, I decided to stick with a legendary HMT automatic. Talking of usage, I will certainly not really be wearing one on an everyday basis, it will primarily be a collectible and a occasional wear.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight , you are from bangalore and you are searching for hmt on ebay and that too .com . ???:-s As Fateh sir correctly pointed out its a bhelpuri watch, and you will that in plenty on ebay, do some hunting in bangalore itself, hmt might have something in one of their open showrooms or older shops.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

fatehbajwa said:


> I wouldn't buy it. A cobbled together watch. The case has been repainted. The seller has marked the brand as Allwyn.... Run.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk





the one said:


> Let me get this straight , you are from bangalore and you are searching for hmt on ebay and that too .com . ???:-s As Fateh sir correctly pointed out its a bhelpuri watch, and you will that in plenty on ebay, do some hunting in bangalore itself, hmt might have something in one of their open showrooms or older shops.


Thank you, all and I am honored to have Mr.Fateh address my queries. I tried the ebay store links on your signature, but they didn't seem to work, and meandering through the ebay pages, I came across the model which I had posted. As I have said already, my knowledge in mechanical watches is highly limited. I have come across a few basic models (Janata, mostly) and the ones which I have seen with the day/date are quartz watches, not mechanical ones.

I was under the impression that all HMT stores are .... down, but a further search revealed that some stores are still open in Bangalore. Thanks for the tip!!! BTW can you suggest some models which would meet the criteria in my original post above?


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi Bijit, May I suggest you search through the forum a bit more to find leads on resellers in Bangalore. AFAIK that city still has many resellers with adequate stocks. It's probably a good idea to go to the shops yourself and look up whatever is left. Often a good starting point is a local classified site, from where you can start making "cold calls" to see if any of the resellers have stock. A bit of legwork is always better in this case, as you'll be able to actually see how the watches feel on your wrist before buying. All the best.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

I am in need of a set of Rajat Supreme (yes, Supreme, not standard Rajat) silver (obviously) hands. Dial too, if possible, but definitely hands. Would anyone be able to procure (and ship) this for me, by any chance?


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

My Sunil getting some wrist time today


----------



## inbravo (Feb 5, 2016)

I was not aware that such HMT has a place on WUS 

My HMT kailash automatic,









enjoy......


----------



## inbravo (Feb 5, 2016)

Thread owners, please help me in posting direct images and editing posts .... allow me to bring life to this old thread .... 

BTW here is my introduction,
I am Amit from Noida, India... computer programmer by profession, i am a collector of many Indian watches e.g. Allwyn, HMT, Henry Sandoz ....


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

inbravo said:


> Thread owners, please help me in posting direct images and editing posts .... allow me to bring life to this old thread ....
> 
> BTW here is my introduction,
> I am Amit from Noida, India... computer programmer by profession, i am a collector of many Indian watches e.g. Allwyn, HMT, Henry Sandoz ....


Welcome to the forum! Unless I am horribly wrong, I think you'll need a minimum number of posts before you can add images. Please see the forum rules for details.

Also, Henri Sandoz was a Swiss watch brand that became popular in India, much like Favre Leuba. But they were a legit Swiss brand in their day.

Enjoy your watches!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Congratulations on joining, inbravo. I myself have just done so after years of "silently" reading threads here, particularly on Indian watches.

I haven't read whatever the specific instructions are about posting images but find I am able to upload them somewhere else on the web and embed the url. They seem to display without problem. For example here is an HMT I was surprised to see on sale recently in a British secondhand shop. The only catch was that the asking price was substantially above what anyone who knew about watches would ever expect to pay for an HMT hand-winder!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Rahul, Favre Leuba were innovators who designed and built their own high quality movements. I haven't worked out why they chose at some point to concentrate on the Indian market if in fact I am correct in thinking that they did, but the ones I have seen are all obviously of some considerable quality. I am sure you know this as I can see that you have them in your "want" list! I would be very interested to understand more about their history and what lead them to India. Can you help me with this? Sandoz watches that I have seen seem to use a rather generic-looking movement of basic quality. If they also made quality watches, I would also be interested to learn about them.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> I haven't worked out why they chose at some point to concentrate on the Indian market if in fact I am correct in thinking that they did, but the ones I have seen are all obviously of some considerable quality. I am sure you know this as I can see that you have them in your "want" list! I would be very interested to understand more about their history and what lead them to India. Can you help me with this?


Hey Mike,

Unfortunately, I'm no expert at this. An educated guess would point to the decades between 1950s to 1970s. The post-independence years, especially, left urban Indians with a demand for quality timepieces. This was a time when there were no or few domestic manufacturers making quality watches, and people relied on imported good from Europe. It is in these years that some Swiss manufacturers gained popularity in India. Brands like Favre-Leuba, Westend, Henri Sandoz, and even German brands like Wehrle became popular with a range of quality handwounds and clocks. Just like Enicar's inexplicable popularity in China during this time, Favre Leuba somehow managed to became a household name across the border. Almost every middle class Indian house had a Favre-Leuba "Jaz" table clock.

I suppose the 1970s onwards saw the decline of Swiss watches and clocks in Indian homes, as the government-backed HMT company slowly dominated the market, and import regulations were further enmeshed in red-tape. I hope someone better informed can shed more light on this piece of near-forgotten history. It's a intriguing topic to ponder on.


----------



## inbravo (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow .... that's very enlightening.....

HMT was given to government employees on monthly installments...... that contributed in HMT's growth. But unfortunately, affected other prevailing brands like HenrySandoz&Fil ..... 

This all happened before my birth (<1980) ....


----------



## inbravo (Feb 5, 2016)

Kartik : With hidden strap pin/lugs .... its outer casing resembles Jawahar, 










enjoy.....


----------



## inbravo (Feb 5, 2016)

Amar black dial: its an original brass dial .....


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally arrived after 43 days from purchase.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

It's great to see this thread up and running again. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have this golden guy on today:



Sona on a tan pigskin strap by Fluco.


----------



## inbravo (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful machine, congrats *bwperdue *...... 

My father gave me Sona; when i passed me secondary exam....... 

You made my day .... by reminding, that precious moment .........


----------



## inbravo (Feb 5, 2016)

Folks,

Mechanical watches back in stock: https://www.hmtwatches.in/18/collection/eco-frnd-mechl-gents.html

enjoy


----------



## inbravo (Feb 5, 2016)

Folks,

I have found an old HMT dealer in Ghaziabad (that's near to Delhi: Indian Capital)

He still owns many HMT/Allwyn watches.......All these watches are Old but Unused and on sale.

This seller (Rehman & Sanjay, Watch Sales Corporation, 18 Old Navyug Market Ghaziabad, U.P. Cell numbers: 9756888850, 09811619805) is very humble and nice ... i am adding pics of some old gems....


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

A NOS Kanchan with protective sticker still on the crystal  
Bracelet is aftermarket though. 
Torb


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Just as an fysa, a few shops as Unity in Bangalore on J C Road still has some HMT in stock ranging from 1000 to 4000 INR or so ($15 to $60).



rahulg said:


> Hi Bijit, May I suggest you search through the forum a bit more to find leads on resellers in Bangalore. AFAIK that city still has many resellers with adequate stocks. It's probably a good idea to go to the shops yourself and look up whatever is left. Often a good starting point is a local classified site, from where you can start making "cold calls" to see if any of the resellers have stock. A bit of legwork is always better in this case, as you'll be able to actually see how the watches feel on your wrist before buying. All the best.


----------



## meetal22 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi...I'm looking for a genuine HMT Janata (URL: hmtwatches.in/876/product-details/janata.html)

Please PM me.


----------



## meetal22 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes, I have a Vostok Amphibian. It is a standard method.


----------



## akilrangwalla (Jan 6, 2014)

Many HMT watch models have a proper name like "Vijay", or "Sanjay", and so on. Any one know the history behind these names? Are they named after the designer of that particular model?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Vijay means victory, I think.

No idea about Sanjay.

Looks like Google translate will give you translations for some of them, try that for some of the other ones.


----------



## akilrangwalla (Jan 6, 2014)

The proper names do have a meaning. Was just wondering if that was the underlying reason to name the watch models or whether they were the names of the designers or something. One model I came across was named "Amitabh". Now there was/is a very famous movie actor named "Amitabh Bachan". Was the watch named in his honor or had nothing to do with him? I am just curious.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

There is not particular pattern in naming the watches, nothing is document or been validated. 

MISUNI - named in honor of mis universe at the time of title win.
Rajeev, jawahar, sunil and few models are named after the personalities.....
Some models like Jhalak - since it gives a view of the movement, (jhalak means - glimpse)
Kajal - since the case is black.
Sona - since its a GP one.


These are un verified stories.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

There is not particular pattern in naming the watches, nothing is document or been validated. 

MISUNI - named in honor of mis universe at the time of title win.
Rajeev, jawahar, sunil and few models are named after the personalities.....
Some models like Jhalak - since it gives a view of the movement, (jhalak means - glimpse)
Kajal - since the case is black.
Sona - since its a GP one.


These are un verified stories.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Shiv 
A HMT Chinar factory product, Screw back, 020 movement , Janata size case, for Amarnath yatra


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*HMT Shiv YD Amar case *








*HMT Shiv YD Gaurav/Jayanth case and Shalimar case*


----------



## Obscurax (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi HMT lovers. I've bought another pilot and would like to know whether it's authentic.
According to the seller it should be authentic. The dial isn't repainted as far as I can see.

This is my second pilot watch and I see some clear differences between the two.
The case is a screw back this time while the other is a snap back.
Th dial doesn't have INDIA and a # at 6 o'clock like on on my other pilot.
The sides are brushed and have drilled lugs, the other one doesn't have drilled lugs and is completely polished
The "pilot" and "para shock 17 jewels" has a different colour, more blueish then green

Who can shed some light on this?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Obscurax said:


> Hi HMT lovers. I've bought another pilot and would like to know whether it's authentic.
> According to the seller it should be authentic. The dial isn't repainted as far as I can see.
> 
> This is my second pilot watch and I see some clear differences between the two.
> ...


It's authentic


----------



## Obscurax (Jul 5, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> It's authentic


Thank you fatehbajwa!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

The Deluxe Edition of the Dater
HMT Tareeq Deluxe LS


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

The Sun Lit HMT Sona WD


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Janata white available at official site: https://www.hmtwatches.in/1056/product-details/janata--wd-mlky.html
May not last for long!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

nimod said:


> Janata white available at official site: https://www.hmtwatches.in/1056/product-details/janata--wd-mlky.html
> May not last for long!


Plus several other models, including Kohinoor in white. Wonder how long they will last?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends
Help me to choose from these watch available at e-Bay? Are these original?

Thanks and appreciate your reply towards guiding me.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

*Friends

Help me........*


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

My Janata Urdu


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Is it original?????? Help needed from u friends


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The dial looks original, as does that of the other example of this watch you asked about above.



sarvesh said:


> Is it original?????? Help needed from u friends
> View attachment 8043202
> View attachment 8043210
> View attachment 8043218


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Chirag EYY
Sunny Side UP


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

My HMT Akash


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

i just won this on eBay for $7.50

No pics of the movement, but while it's listed as pre-owned the seller says it's "a brand new watch"... So, HMT experts- did I just land a real catch???


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Its a good looking watch


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks- I won't be upset in the least if it isn't, or isn't even all original... I bought because it looks good and will fill a void in my lineup


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Its a fantastic good looking watch......I dont have it..........neither I am going to have it coz HMT is closed and nothing like these are available.........


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It might be new, but unfortunately it is not an HMT. The details on the case back are used generically on a variety of these fakes. The ones I have are, to be fair, not particularly bad quality for cheap watches, but they don't have anything to do with HMT, apart from illegal and inappropriate appropriation of the brand name.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I myself have been stung by sellers of these fakes. You are emphatically not alone. When it happened to me, I reported the seller or opened a case against them on principle.

General advice to anyone reading: Unless you have a very active interest in fakes which you are consciously exploring, do not consider the purchase of any watch which calls itself an HMT Quartz Quartz.


LBPolarBear said:


> i just won this on eBay for $7.50
> 
> No pics of the movement, but while it's listed as pre-owned the seller says it's "a brand new watch"... So, HMT experts- did I just land a real catch???


----------



## Kai Schraml (Apr 6, 2016)

So, I bought this off "Feebay" because I could not resist. For an inexpensive watch, it just had an attractiveness to me which I felt was worth the purchase. However, it does not feel right to me. I am not sure why. I wondered if it was indeed a fake. I am a newer collector, so I thought I'd start out with some inexpensive watches which are inconsequential financially. I won't be crushed to know it is a total fake. I still like the look of it.

Love to know your opinion on it. Perhaps it is just the band, and I'll feel more comfortable in it with a different one. What do the HMT experts think?


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> It might be new, but unfortunately it is not an HMT. The details on the case back are used generically on a variety of these fakes. The ones I have are, to be fair, not particularly bad quality for cheap watches, but they don't have anything to do with HMT, apart from illegal and inappropriate appropriation of the brand name.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I myself have been stung by sellers of these fakes. You are emphatically not alone. When it happened to me, I reported the seller or opened a case against them on principle.
> 
> General advice to anyone reading: Unless you have a very active interest in fakes which you are consciously exploring, do not consider the purchase of any watch which calls itself an HMT Quartz Quartz.


Ha! Shame on me...I didn't notice that until you pointed it out LOL

If it keeps time well I'll be happy on looks alone, though out of curiosity- what happens/happened when you report a seller or file a claim?


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Kai Schraml said:


> So, I bought this off "Feebay" because I could not resist. For an inexpensive watch, it just had an attractiveness to me which I felt was worth the purchase. However, it does not feel right to me. I am not sure why. I wondered if it was indeed a fake. I am a newer collector, so I thought I'd start out with some inexpensive watches which are inconsequential financially. I won't be crushed to know it is a total fake. I still like the look of it.
> 
> Love to know your opinion on it. Perhaps it is just the band, and I'll feel more comfortable in it with a different one. What do the HMT experts think?


Well I'm no expert, but that looks like a definite repainted dial. The mechanism looks like "original" HMT, although parts may be swapped out in the worst case scenario. A large proportion of Ebay HMTs are repainted, unfortunately. In that sense, these aren't fakes, but the dial will not be what came out of an HMT factory.

I'd suggest buying from one of the WUS members who deal in Ebay, such as Hari (ebonitepens) or Fateh (fatehbajwa) (No affiliation), who are likely to give you original, serviced, or NOS watches.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi.

You have a genuine HMT watch in an HMT case. If it works well, you can, I hope, enjoy it, even knowing that your dial has been repainted to a pattern not made by HMT. You might find its bold pattern quite attractive, as I do.

There was a real HMT Kamal watch, but I don't think it's particularly common. Its case and dial are not like those of your watch.

As I say, your watch is basically a genuine HMT, probably a Janata. Make sure it runs well and gives at least 40 hours from a full wind (otherwise you may have a mainspring problem or dirty movement), and if it does, wear it and enjoy it! If you don't like the bracelet, a basic 18mm leather strap will work well (and is what the watch would have originally come with).



Kai Schraml said:


> So, I bought this off "Feebay" because I could not resist. For an inexpensive watch, it just had an attractiveness to me which I felt was worth the purchase. However, it does not feel right to me. I am not sure why. I wondered if it was indeed a fake. I am a newer collector, so I thought I'd start out with some inexpensive watches which are inconsequential financially. I won't be crushed to know it is a total fake. I still like the look of it.
> 
> Love to know your opinion on it. Perhaps it is just the band, and I'll feel more comfortable in it with a different one. What do the HMT experts think?
> View attachment 8073898
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

"_Ha! Shame on me...I didn't notice that until you pointed it out LOL

__If it keeps time well I'll be happy on looks alone, though out of curiosity- what happens/happened when you report a seller or file a claim?_"


You'll probably find it looks nice and keeps almost perfect time. I'll share some photos of my own fakes in the thread soon, for comparison. The finish on mine is very good, but I think I prefer yours!

With mine, I was not looking to consciously file a claim, more to register the seller's dishonesty, but it seemed impossible to do the latter without the former so I explained the problem, mentioning what I'd read here in WuS, and that was that. The seller didn't wait for ebay to get involved and refunded me, which closed my case. I hope it was logged against them, but a lot of these sellers have multiple accounts with different user names.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Do check carefully that it runs properly as I noticed that the regulator bar appears to be set to its maximum.


Mike_1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> You have a genuine HMT watch in an HMT case. If it works well, you can, I hope, enjoy it, even knowing that your dial has been repainted to a pattern not made by HMT. You might find its bold pattern quite attractive, as I do.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Dear 
Can you share the web page for Hari (ebonitepens) or Fateh (fatehbajwa) (No affiliation) on ebay please? I am new here and I am purchasing thru HMT india website only. I have Janata, Akash thru website and need to obtain one pilot.

Thanks


----------



## Kai Schraml (Apr 6, 2016)

rahulg said:


> I'd suggest buying from one of the WUS members who deal in Ebay, such as...


Thanks for the referral! Always appreciated.


----------



## Kai Schraml (Apr 6, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> You have a genuine HMT watch in an HMT case. .


Super thankful for your replies! Thanks. I knew it was repainted from the start, but, like I said, for some reason I just liked the look of it. I will replace the band as suggested and just see how it goes from there. I'll also see if I get a full 40 from it as you suggested. Hopefully, it will perform.

I'll wear it to activities where I don't mind if a watch gets a bit nicked, since I know it is not a very valuable watch, but functional! Thanks again.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Hi Dear
> Can you share the web page for Hari (ebonitepens) or Fateh (fatehbajwa) (No affiliation) on ebay please? I am new here and I am purchasing thru HMT india website only. I have Janata, Akash thru website and need to obtain one pilot.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sarvesh,

Before I answer your query, may I request you to kindly reduce your font size to something slightly smaller please. Using a large font without reason is the equivalent of screaming, and is considered rude by forum standards.

You will need to go into Ebay and search for the sellers [ebonitepens] and [fatehbajwa]. May I also suggest looking at watch shops in your city. Lots of older shops have old unsold stocks of HMTs gathering dust, so that's a good place to start. Which city are you based in? Perhaps some members can help you find leads.

Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello Rahul

Thanks and your point noted. I'm situated at New Delhi and tried various places but no luck. Few shops are having Pilot but they are asking for at least Rs. 7K which seems definitely high (I mean some profit is good but ..... 2-3 times is really high)

Also can you confirm if I'm seeing the correct page (ebonitepens on eBay) & (fatehbajwa on eBay).

I am really desperately for a New Pilot and I'll be grateful if you help me. My friends are @ Bangalore, Pune, Mumbai as well so If Pilot is available at any of these location I can get it.

Thanks.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Hello Rahul
> 
> Thanks and your point noted. I'm situated at New Delhi and tried various places but no luck. Few shops are having Pilot but they are asking for at least Rs. 7K which seems definitely high (I mean some profit is good but ..... 2-3 times is really high)
> 
> ...


Hi Sarvesh,
I have PM-ed you some leads. Hope it helps. In any case if you do a search with the string [Delhi] on the forum, you'll see a list of places that stock HMTs in the city.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

rahulg said:


> Hi Sarvesh,
> I have PM-ed you some leads. Hope it helps. In any case if you do a search with the string [Delhi] on the forum, you'll see a list of places that stock HMTs in the city.


Thanks a lot dear, much appreciated. Hope 
I'll get some good deal.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

HMT Mechanical watches are available thru site

https://www.hmtwatches.in/18/collection/eco-frnd-mechl-gents.html

Have a look.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Finally Janata arrived today with box damage so I was like ohhhh........ fortunately watch is working fine. Have a look


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok, so I found a watch I like that's still available...

Can anyone tell me how to order one and have it shipped to the USA?

thanks in advance!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Friends

For those who are in Delhi, you can visit one shop at Daryaganj to see HMT & Other old watches first hand before making a purchase. Usually we question whether the watch is genuine or not while purchasing online but you can visit here and check for yourself.

I'd visited that shop yesterday and picked few. You can ask him to show the movement and after full satisfaction you can purchase. The person (Mr. Kartar, Ph: 9818778915, Daryaganj, near Golcha cinema) is nice and helps with all your question.

If any members had dealt with this person please share your feedback so that more and more members can be benefited from this.

"Its strictly not a promotion, but since I'd visited him yesterday and find his collection huge and he is very helpful, I thought to share. Few Pics for you


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

I am going to spend 3 month at Bangalore, kindly give me some reference and address of old watch shop or any working HMT shop to try my luck there. 

Thanks


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

sarvesh said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> For those who are in Delhi, you can visit one shop at Daryaganj to see HMT & Other old watches first hand before making a purchase. Usually we question whether the watch is genuine or not while purchasing online but you can visit here and check for yourself.
> 
> ...


I can easily visit Darya Ganj. Just wanted to ask: what are the rates offered by this shop.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

asingh1977 said:


> I can easily visit Darya Ganj. Just wanted to ask: what are the rates offered by this shop.


rates are a bit high, but believe me you are open to bargain with him. All I'm saying that at one place you will find multiple brands and lot of items....... Mr. Kartar is nice and jolly, talk to him and ask for discount, share your rate and bargain........ check the watches thoroughly, check the crown speed, movement etc. and get a good deal. Just visit him once, maybe because I am very new I do not know what should be the correct rate. but yes, It feels a bit high.........


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Friends
> 
> I am going to spend 3 month at Bangalore, kindly give me some reference and address of old watch shop or any working HMT shop to try my luck there.
> 
> Thanks


Posted this a few months back, but they might still have stock -

"Just as an fysa, a few shops at Unity in Bangalore on J C Road still have some HMT in stock ranging from 1000 to 4000 INR or so ($15 to $60)."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> rates are a bit high, but believe me you are open to bargain with him. All I'm saying that at one place you will find multiple brands and lot of items....... Mr. Kartar is nice and jolly, talk to him and ask for discount, share your rate and bargain........ check the watches thoroughly, check the crown speed, movement etc. and get a good deal. Just visit him once, maybe because I am very new I do not know what should be the correct rate. but yes, It feels a bit high.........


I have been seeing his shop since childhood. My school is located in Darya Gunj. I have talked to Kartar Singh two times in past two years. He is very well connected person (as far his watch business is concerned). He can talk a lot and wins your trust easily. I am sure he is a member of this forum also. Though, I don't know his ID but after talking to him, you can easily figure this out. I can not forget one worthy piece in his collection, matte-finish white-dial Janata.

BTW, I will highly appreciate if any senior member can identify the cases & dials I have marked in attached pictures. Please confirm whether these dials are inside correct cases?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

HMT Janata, Shankti, Gagan, Trishul, Amar, Pranav, Sydeep etc models are available at HMT web site. In recent times this is the largest available list (though it may not be most desirable list, as it lacks, Pilot, Sona, Kohinoor etc) on HMT site. Grab some.

Also, can someone tell me about HMTAmar? Will it be a good buy? Is it bigger than Akash?


----------



## dvrawat (May 19, 2016)

hi,
amazing watch.
i got the same one.
i am having problems with the case rusting, its about 2 years old.
does it mean its fake? i am really worried.
should i change the case?
plz help.


----------



## dvrawat (May 19, 2016)

amazing info!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

dvrawat said:


> hi,
> amazing watch.
> i got the same one.
> i am having problems with the case rusting, its about 2 years old.
> ...


Hello

Though I am very new to watch (enthusiasm) , what i feel that If the watch is grabbing my attention, its good for me. I am not a watch collector, I just like to wore different watches (specially mechanical) and HMT is fulfilling this at a very low rate.

Today I have taken one of my Janata to to a repair shop and he did the overhauling for 120 Rs (crown of my watch was not working properly and minute hand was stucking at 9 O Clock) but its fine now. 
Show your watch to a repair shop ( it does not has to be a hifi shop, I mean HMT can be repair at any watchmaker shop) and ask him what would be the suitable solution.

I'm sharing you my experience, hope this will help in deciding what should be done.

Thanks


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

I am primarily a swiss mechanical watch fan, but bought what i now know to be a mumbai frankenstein watch with Oris on the dial. popping the back off immediately showed it to not be an Oris. However, I was intrigued by the movement that i now know to be an HMT. I have since purchased a few of the rado style cased HMT's and would love to know more. I have read through this entire thread. Amazing. HMT need to be better known in the watch collector world.


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

I am primarily a swiss mechanical watch fan, but bought what i now know to be a mumbai frankenstein watch with Oris on the dial. popping the back off immediately showed it to not be an Oris. However, I was intrigued by the movement that i now know to be an HMT. I have since purchased a few of the rado style cased HMT's and would love to know more. I have read through this entire thread. Amazing. HMT need to be better known in the watch collector world.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

roamer_fan said:


> I am primarily a swiss mechanical watch fan, but bought what i now know to be a mumbai frankenstein watch with Oris on the dial. popping the back off immediately showed it to not be an Oris. However, I was intrigued by the movement that i now know to be an HMT. I have since purchased a few of the rado style cased HMT's and would love to know more. I have read through this entire thread. Amazing. HMT need to be better known in the watch collector world.


Would love to see few pics........


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

HMT Taurus is available on HMT Online Website

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1726/product-details/taurus-ss.html


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

amankathuria said:


> Guys is the white pilot being sold on the HMT website a fake. i know this statement sounds awfully stupid. this guy on Facebook thinks so, is a dealer for hmt as well. I recently got one from the hmt website, my first HMT. can the people well versed with HMT throw some light ? thanks !
> 
> Though, its a year old msg but its a ridiculous statement......... These are the people who are selling pilot and other models @ 10K................ really............. HMT is good coz its low cost .........really 10k for HMT............ While I was inquiring about HMT by calling Delhi showroom I came across one person who is HMT employee and he is asking me at least double price for watch (Pilot, Janata, Taurus).......... No wondor HMT has finally gone to dust..... and I am sure the person who is saying that its a fake, he himself may be selling it at 10k on ebay


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Do you like these straps??? Express your views..........


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Janata


----------



## akilrangwalla (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello. Any recommendation of HMT sellers, either on EBay or direct ? I am looking for genuine new or lightly used HMT's. I am not interested in refurbished watches.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMt Taurus - A 3 hand Dater , Unseen Variant?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Do you happen to know the year of manufacture of your very nice old Janata?

"_Another Janata_"


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

roamer_fan said:


> Amazing. HMT need to be better known in the watch collector world.


 - And they certainly will be, in time. It's beginning to happen!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Do you happen to know the year of manufacture of your very nice old Janata?
> 
> "_Another Janata_"


Unfortunately, No. I got this Janata while roaming @ New Delhi. The Shop Owner didn't told me the year of manufacture.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

akilrangwalla said:


> Hello. Any recommendation of HMT sellers, either on EBay or direct ? I am looking for genuine new or lightly used HMT's. I am not interested in refurbished watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


.
Where are you residing now? Accordingly may be I will be able to tell you


----------



## akilrangwalla (Jan 6, 2014)

I live in the US, near Greenville, South Carolina and about 75 miles north of Columbia, the state capital.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

akilrangwalla said:


> I live in the US, near Greenville, South Carolina and about 75 miles north of Columbia, the state capital.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Well, old WUS like fatahbajwa & Hari may be able to share some classics. You may ping them.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> - And they certainly will be, in time. It's beginning to happen!


The problem is that HMT watch division has been shut down. They will go down in the pages of history. 
That said, my Jubilee is one of my favourite watches. .


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Indeed, however with over 100 million watches produced, I think there will be a good chance of finding one for a few years yet!

I too like the Jubilee. I like many HMTs.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Indeed, however with over 100 million watches produced, I think there will be a good chance of finding one for a few years yet!
> 
> I too like the Jubilee. I like many HMTs.


It's too bad people didn't go for the nostalgia of HMT watches while the company was still alive. Maybe they still would be... Too bad they didn't adapt.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Too few people outside India knew about them or had any access to the products, and even within India far too many people were allowed to forget about them. They only started selling watches online once they were close to closure, and they never sold online outside India.

The other side of the story is that ongoing production would have been more expensive than it had been. And who knows how long the tooling for the 0231 movement would have remained viable?



macosie said:


> It's too bad people didn't go for the nostalgia of HMT watches while the company was still alive. Maybe they still would be... Too bad they didn't adapt.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Too few people outside India knew about them or had any access to the products, and even within India far too many people were allowed to forget about them. They only started selling watches online once they were close to closure, and they never sold online outside India.
> 
> The other side of the story is that ongoing production would have been more expensive than it had been. And who knows how long the tooling for the 0231 movement would have remained viable?


In my opinion its not a question of viability..........HMT runs fine , no doubt. But the main problem was that being a government enterprise the company approach was so pathetic. For last 40-50 year HMT sold watches without much changes in basic movement or design. Low price was USP for HMT. But with quartz and aggressive marketing and various rage of design Titan India finally took over.

Today we are seeing HMT in nostalgia but company itself responsible for its fate. Come on...... do some innovation, try to give consumer some thing, Don't expect people to wore same Janata for 50 years.

Also, check HMT India site, janata & pilot are always out of stock becoz they are Rs. 2K watches but check Rs 7K automatic, those are available for last so many month. 10K Seiko is much better option in comparison to 7k HMT Automatic.

We love Janata, Pilot and other model but red tape, bureaucracy and lethargic approach finally sank HMT. I do not have any doubt in this.


----------



## akilrangwalla (Jan 6, 2014)

Does Titan India produce any mechanical watches, or only quartz ?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

akilrangwalla said:


> Does Titan India produce any mechanical watches, or only quartz ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Titan India produced very few model of mechanical watches (may be 2-3, I am not well informed, but they were in skeleton form), but yes they are producing automatic with Miyota movement. Attaching skeleton pic and you can have a look of titan's automatic on its web site (www.[B]titan[/B].co.in/shop-online/category/watches)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The reason I mentioned viability of the tooling for the 0231 is that it HMT had to stop making the 6500 due to worn-out tooling, and replace it with the 8205 which they bought in from Citizen. I have no idea how many more 0231 movements could have been made.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Kohinoor BD, Janata Plain & janata arabic available on HMT Site


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Can anyone share the wrist shot of Kirthi & Jayanjth pls..........


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Googly-Eyed ;-)


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

the one said:


> Googly-Eyed ;-)


Hmm.. most - all - of my (3) Chirags are gold indices and gold hands. Plus the case looks more Vijay than Chirag - Chirags typically have those distinctive cases with hidden lugs. That said, the dial does look an original with those smart lume dots. Perhaps I'm stereotyping Chirags and they come in all variants...


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Where is Mr. Bajwa? Seeing very few times....... His inputs are required specially for new comers like me.


----------



## sumanbhadra (Jul 5, 2014)

no not at all -strict labour laws ,Govt of India concern already paying full wages to employees even factory has stopped production of watches and fighter parts-


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Can anyone enlighten me about Buy Watch Online, Seiko Watches Casio Citizen Watch Mens Chronograph Automatic & Women's Watches

had anyone purchased any item from this store? Is it a good store? I need some on this. Pls help me


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

lsiravi said:


> Hmm.. most - all - of my (3) Chirags are gold indices and gold hands. Plus the case looks more Vijay than Chirag - Chirags typically have those distinctive cases with hidden lugs. That said, the dial does look an original with those smart lume dots. Perhaps I'm stereotyping Chirags and they come in all variants...


Isiravi, I suppose you have missed my post about information regarding the export variants made and sold by Hmt, You can go thro it, hopefully it will clear your doubts,

Heres the link :https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-298.html#post29063962

Hmt made and supplied the colored Red, yellow, Green, Brownish colored chirag in Vijay case for that export order, the later lot of few pieces did come in chirag case,all had white second hand.So these chirag models were sold in vijay as well as chirag case by Hmt and are correct. 
In addition to these chirag models ,Hmt also fulfilled export orders for Kohinoor, Priya, Janata TBC(which I had posted earlier), and probably Pilot etc. 
If you still have any doubts please feel free, that said check my earlier posts, I really am not the one who does mods or surgeries on my watches,I have them as it is from Hmt, except may be crystal/glass and strap changes. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Kohinoor Sunburst Red - by Ranibag factory


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Should we expect few watches today @ HMT site? Any info?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Lovely dial "The One"



the one said:


> Hmt Kohinoor Sunburst Red - by Ranibag factory
> 
> View attachment 8404738


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Lovely dial "The One"



the one said:


> Hmt Kohinoor Sunburst Red - by Ranibag factory
> 
> View attachment 8404738


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

the one said:


> Isiravi, I suppose you have missed my post about information regarding the export variants made and sold by Hmt, You can go thro it, hopefully it will clear your doubts,


I guess I did. Thanks for the link


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Sundar, Shalimar BD & YD, Braille just got listed. And I was able to order Braille successfully and after that it shows out of stock.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

After going thru these forums, I think Mr. Bajwa is the only seller I can count on but Mr. Bajwa is not replying. Did anyone got lucky in contacting him? Please let me know.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi
Did anyone heard a group on Facebook called HMT market place ?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/955326484478151/

They have listed one Pilot with these pics. Do you think its original?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

sarvesh said:


> Hi
> Did anyone heard a group on Facebook called HMT market place ?
> 
> They have listed one Pilot with these pics. Do you think its original?


Never heard of the FB group, but the _Picture _shown is of an original. If buying, ensure that the item you will get and the picture are the same.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends, I was thinking about the fascination of Yellow case and dial by HMT. I mean a big chunk of watches produced by HMT is having yellow case and dial. Right now 24 models are listed on their site (mechanical) and most of them are yellow. I am sure if it was regular black and silver / white models it would have gone by now. 

What do you think?


----------



## akilrangwalla (Jan 6, 2014)

Is this the HMT india online site? If so, do they sell to those of us residing in the US?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

akilrangwalla said:


> Is this the HMT india online site? If so, do they sell to those of us residing in the US?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


They don't ship outside India.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Old meeting with new tech


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

sarvesh said:


> Old meeting with new tech
> 
> View attachment 8469962


Hope you know that this is a well made aftermarket dial.Looks equally good though


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

the one said:


> Hope you know that this is a well made aftermarket dial.Looks equally good though


Yes, you are right.........but it looks good especially for Rs.500/-


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

First of all please let say Sorry for this post here, but my I cant resist to show this to all my learned friends here. Just 3 or 4 pics.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The dial is certainly original, but the hands have not been set correctly.



sarvesh said:


> Hi
> Did anyone heard a group on Facebook called HMT market place ?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/955326484478151/
> ...


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> The dial is certainly original, but the hands have not been set correctly.


Slightly misaligned hands is a usual thing with HMT watches.


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

Which is the most desirable HMT watch? In other words if you wanted to keep one HMT, which one would it be? My opinion is Jawan followed by Pilot. Because military watches have a special appeal. What is your choice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Since we seem to be allowed two, I'll pick a 1980's silver Janata with fat, slightly dark indices and, yes, I think also a black Pilot. But I'm only choosing from the watches I currently own, and I don't have a Jawan yet, unfortunately...

















Rajender said:


> Which is the most desirable HMT watch? In other words if you wanted to keep one HMT, which one would it be? My opinion is Jawan followed by Pilot. Because military watches have a special appeal. What is your choice?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Rajender said:


> Which is the most desirable HMT watch? In other words if you wanted to keep one HMT, which one would it be? My opinion is Jawan followed by Pilot. Because military watches have a special appeal. What is your choice?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it's Janata.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

For me it's my Janata art decó, with devanagari characters.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

HMT Kailash (Automatic) is available on HMT Website.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Just Received this


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Just Received this
> 
> View attachment 8517970
> 
> ...


Really beautiful. Lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

Janata seems to be a favourite. It is indeed a beautiful watch. Thanks for your interest. I would like to see more replies however.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Old and New Janata is my favorite, I dont have a new Pilot so I am considering it.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

New Models are being listed, have a look......


----------



## sahdevd (May 16, 2015)

Hard to find, & expensive to own!


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

sahdevd said:


> Hard to find, & expensive to own!
> 
> View attachment 8584770


Awesome! Where did you get it?


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

sahdevd said:


> Hard to find, & expensive to own!
> 
> View attachment 8584770


What an irony!

Anyway, not the original dial.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

sahdevd said:


> Hard to find, & expensive to own!
> 
> View attachment 8584770


Vintage HMT Janata Winding Indian Men&apos;s Watch LOT670 A5591 | eBay


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Arun WD- Brushed case 
Hmt Site purchase
No excuse, not to go for it


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Janata Milky & Silver and Kohinoor Black Dial available now.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Citizen ... Pattern


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Was this intended as irony?



sahdevd said:


> Hard to find, & expensive to own!
> 
> View attachment 8584770


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

sahdevd said:


> View attachment 8584770


He betrayed both HMT and the Janata by creating this fake lion.


----------



## sahdevd (May 16, 2015)

So finally... another treasure in the collection!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Friends

Any idea if HMT Showroom in Jalahalli is still running? How to reach there from Hebbal flyover? Pls let me know.......


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Great idea for a thread. Hope to see a forum come to fruition one day.

I've always enjoyed all of my HMTs and servicing them is always a pleasure as the movements are built like tanks. Great value for the money and I love the great variety in dial designs and colors.

Plus, how many watches sport Hindi numerals!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

My New Kohinoor. Watch is fine, strap is so cheap.......


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends
Visited Jalahalli HMT watch shop today and I was pretty disappointed by seeing their collection of mechanical and automatics. Few Amar, Vijay, Shakti, 1 Kohinoor and 2-3 more pieces and that's their collection. Nothing special in Roman as well and Just Sourabh and kailash in Automatics.

Online is much more available. Though picked Sudeep YD from there.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Kedar Blue , Black , Blue Striped
Group Shot


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Snagged a last minute GD Kohinoor from the site. The welding on the strap was broken, so got new Nato shoes. Not too shabby.


----------



## Vikram S (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Forgive the newbie question, but how often should I wind my mechanical HMTs so the movement is not unnecessarily worn out? Specially for the ones I don't plan to wear?

I have about a dozen HMT watches that i have collected over the last year. I use most of them for a couple of days in turn, except for two that i intend to keep unused, as heirlooms for my kids:-d.

So is it ok to leave them untouched or should i wind at regular intervals? How often would you suggest?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Apoorva is now available online.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Visited HMT Bhavan Showroom today @ Bangalore. Few models are available (in lot of quantity) like Chetan, Jayanth, Trishna, Shakti, Amar, Keerti, few Kohinoor and few other models. In Automatic section Sourabh and few more are available. A lot of quartz are also available.


----------



## Vikram S (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I had ordered two watches from the official HMT website a while ago and they haven't reached me yet.
Though i have ordered watches from them before, they have always reached me latest within two weeks of making the order. Its been three weeks since i placed this order, but there's no sign of package yet. 
I tried sending an email to [email protected] and [email protected] but I'm still waiting for a response.


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Vikram S said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had ordered two watches from the official HMT website a while ago and they haven't reached me yet.
> Though i have ordered watches from them before, they have always reached me latest within two weeks of making the order. Its been three weeks since i placed this order, but there's no sign of package yet.
> I tried sending an email to [email protected] and [email protected] but I'm still waiting for a response.


Check packaging of earlier HMT boxes. You will find a mobile number. Call to that number during working hours on working days.


----------



## Vikram S (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone have prior experience dealing with their customer care? is there another email i can try, or better still, a number i can call? 
Please help.


----------



## Sburn (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi All.

My first post here after discovering the HMT thread.

I've bought a few HMT Janata from the bay place, dials refurbished in non-standard colors. But attractive and otherwise very functional for the money.

Upon receipt, I take the backs off to inspect the internal condition.

On at least two of the watches, I noticed that whomever inspected and serviced these scratched the service date into the inside of the back cover. One of these shows service dates (approximately every 5 years) going back to the 90's. The other, shows service dates going back to 1973!

I'm assuming that this service date marking is a common practice in India.

And I love getting a watch, however inexpensive, that somebody took pride pride enough in to have serviced every ~5 years. These watches are now mine to carry on the tradition.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sometimes you may find a previous owner's name hand-engraved on the side of the watch. I have one like this. I like it for similar reasons to those you mention.



Sburn said:


> Hi All.
> 
> My first post here after discovering the HMT thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## willg1988 (Sep 9, 2016)

Picked up a couple of watches from the HMT Bhavan showroom whilst on a business trip this week. They were selling a few automatics at 7500 INR!! (approx £85!!). I absolutely love my trishna which I picked up for a more respectable 1950 INR.

One minor gripe is that I can't adjust the strap which is a shame as I absolutely adore the design and haven't seen it anywhere else. Does anyone know of a similar style anywhere else as if hate to have to remove it. (BTW long time lurker bit first post - be kind!)


----------



## willg1988 (Sep 9, 2016)

Pic


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Got this today, purchased from HMT site


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

New Addition in my collection - HMT *AG 001 WD

*


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello All, This is Mohammed Jalal from Hyderabad...This is my first post here..i have been reading this thread since two years. Here i would like to share my hmt pilot pic with you all....before that my special hello and many thanks to Fateh ji, Hari ji, Prashanth ji for such an inspiring forum. Here i am posting my two years old hmt pilot brought from hmtwatches.in


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello All, This is Mohammed Jalal from Hyderabad...This is my first post here..i have been reading this thread since two years. Here i would like to share my hmt pilot pic with you all....before that my special hello and many thanks to Fateh ji, Hari ji, Prashanth ji for such an inspiring forum. Here i am posting my two years old hmt pilot brought from hmtwatches.in
> View attachment 9433074


I like this. Where can I get the exact same one from ?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

the_chang said:


> I like this. Where can I get the exact same one from ?


Dear Chang, i got this from hmtwatches(.)in website 
Currently it is out of stock but keep an eye on this who knows when the stock will come again.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Good morning everyone!! Its raining in hyderabad since last night...cant sit idle so i started experimenting with my hmt pilot pic which i posted yesterday.
I really like power reserve indicators on mechanical/ automatic watches...so thought how my pilot would look with such a nice feature...i have no knowledge of photoshop so edited the picture in powerpoint to my level best...here i am sharing the same with you all...please let me know how you feel about this. Have a good day


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi everyone! Hope you all are doing well  Its still raining heavily in my home town...so no chance to go out...and i am in a holiday mood 
Just thought of playing with my mobile camera i took some pics of my hmt pilot (yes again hmt pilot only hahaha...) here i am sharing the same with you all..hope you like it  I also would like to know from the moderator and fellow members whether this kind of photography stuff allowed on this forum or not...i am asking this because i am a newbie to this forum...pls excuse if this is not ok.

The beautiful Pilot







Hmt watches for tough jobs







Hmt watches for everyone to be on schedule







Here is my Pilot, Perume & Prayer beads


----------



## rajaforlani (Oct 13, 2014)

*"The HMT Thread"*



jalal-akbar said:


> Hello All, This is Mohammed Jalal from Hyderabad...This is my first post here..i have been reading this thread since two years. Here i would like to share my hmt pilot pic with you all....before that my special hello and many thanks to Fateh ji, Hari ji, Prashanth ji for such an inspiring forum. Here i am posting my two years old hmt pilot brought from hmtwatches.in
> View attachment 9433074


Welcome Jalal-Akbar , even Iam from Hyd  and a nice Pilot too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*



rajaforlani said:


> Welcome Jalal-Akbar , even Iam from Hyd  and a nice Pilot too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Rajaforlani, Thank you very much


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

My fantasy ad for the Pilot









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The Silver Janata









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Avinash









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Vijay









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

My take with Roman Alarm









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Saathi









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

White Nachiket









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The Roman pocket Trio









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The bloody Pilot 









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rajaforlani (Oct 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Shakti









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Formally 









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

ADSL04









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The egg yolk









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

This is so cool !! I like the glitzy brushed finish of this Ashraya watch..nice collection Sudip


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sudip said:


> Saathi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Friends i have one doubt or i could say i need some clarification with regards to watches with no seconds hand....i am planning to put order for hmt sachin watch from hmtwatches.in because i like the dial very much...but i see that there is no seconds hand for this watch....my doubt is how to know whether watch is running or not? Judging this by looking at minutes hand seems to be time taking task...please advice or comment on this. Thanks.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Friends i have one doubt or i could say i need some clarification with regards to watches with no seconds hand....i am planning to put order for hmt sachin watch from hmtwatches.in because i like the dial very much...but i see that there is no seconds hand for this watch....my doubt is how to know whether watch is running or not? Judging this by looking at minutes hand seems to be time taking task...please advice or comment on this. Thanks.


You may use some old trick / habit of listening the tick-tick sound............ ) after all thats what mechanical and automatics are all about , fantastic tick-tick sound


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The Janata class









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

sudip said:


> ADSL04
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir what's the case diameter of ADSL04?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> You may use some old trick / habit of listening the tick-tick sound............ ) after all thats what mechanical and automatics are all about , fantastic tick-tick sound


Hi Sarvesh, thats really a cool short and sweet answer...you are right about tick-tick


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sudip said:


> The Janata class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sudip, thats an awesome collection dear...never knew hmt made such watches... by TBC you mean "Transparent Back Case"? I never heard or saw such thing for hmt watches....could you please throw some light on this and enlighten us...when hmt made such watches? Is there any chance of getting such gems for my collection? Thanks


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The TBC is nothing but Transparent Back Case or known worldwide as Display Back Case. These were made for export order. Very few were left for the lesser mortals like us. There are 8 variants in TBC of which two are coloured and three have golden indices. Very very rare to find.









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

You may like to read my blog............

https://wordpress.com/post/lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/20


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Friends
> 
> You may like to read my blog............
> 
> https://wordpress.com/post/lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/20


Dear Sarvesh...i am unable to open the link..its asking for username and password


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello everyone...today morning when i was about to wear my pilot on my wrist i got one thought...how my pilot would look in chronograph avatar?  Because most of the pilot or military watches of other brands i see online are having chronograph feature...infact i love the look of chronos..but not the bulky ones ok...i ran my imagination... took some time out to edit my watch picture and here is the result....as i said i have no knowledge of photoshop..i just edited it using powerpoint...so its not a picture perfect but a conceptual one. Let me know guys how you feel about this


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Sarvesh...i am unable to open the link..its asking for username and password


Sorry, try this link

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/07/18/the-watchmaker/


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

sudip said:


> The Janata class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnificent Janata collection.

Y see you've tried on one of them a cork strap (4th from left). I've got three, and I love them.

I don't see here the devanagari art decó style, the one that I love more.

Here you can see it with an NSA style bracelet.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

boga said:


> Magnificent Janata collection.
> 
> Y see you've tried on one of them a cork strap (4th from left). I've got three, and I love them.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely bracelet. Where did you get it from?

Thanks
-Anurag


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/07/25/watches-and-complications/


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The picture is only of the TBC Janata set and not of the whole Janata collection so the Devnagri, Art Deco etc are missing. 


boga said:


> Magnificent Janata collection.
> 
> Y see you've tried on one of them a cork strap (4th from left). I've got three, and I love them.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Good evening guys...today i wore hmt vijay all the day..i am happy with this watch...some pics of it along with hmt pilot


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Do read my new blog on Delhi's Watchmaker and share your experience and comments.

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/28/my-name-is-khan-and-i-am-a-watch-magician/


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello Friends..today i would like to show one of the beauties from my HMT Quartz collection...its name is "track" model no. "UGSS 07 WD".
Case dia is 40mm (w/o crown); 22mm lug width; about 45mm lug to lug.
This is one my recent collections and I really love this beauty because i like the design of this watch....look at the indices..shiny dial...day date window..and wow look at that red seconds hand..isn't it beautiful? Oh yes indeed it is  This is still available for sale on hmtwatches.in


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Are you able to open HMT site? (I am not, it says Secure connection fail). Pls let me know


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Friends
> 
> Are you able to open HMT site? (I am not, it says Secure connection fail). Pls let me know


Dear Sarvesh...yes yester website wasnt working for quite some time...but today it seems OK...i can observe some automatics are back in [email protected] IST 5:50 PM when i opened the website i could see the following automatics were available

*KAJAL YD*
*RAJAT SUP BD LS*
*KANCHAN PREM. WD
KANCHAN PRE.GP YD
KANCHAN SUP.LS WD
 APOORVA DELUX GP YD
KANCHAN SUP. LS BD
RAJAT SUP LS BL
Kailsh
 SOURAB SUP WD LS
SOURABH SUP YD LS
KANCHAN SUP.LS YD
  SOURAB PRE WD GP
*


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello friends...today i would like share one of my best collections (i feel so) with you...its name is hmt shakti....i really love this watch so much that i haven't found this unique piece any where else so far...i bought this from hyderabad hmt factory outlet about 2 years ago....Look at the unique dial design..polishing is done very well..the blue dial with steel indices, steel hands for hours and minutes and red seconds hand...overall this is a peaceful watch with hidden power (shakti)...at the bottom of the dial its written "INDIA 0231 SGCS 05 8" Can some one throw some light on this code? i am really interested to know about it 

Guys also there is one good news and one bad news about this watch
Good news: I gifted this to my brother-in-law  (fresh from show room)
Bad news : I gifted this to my brother-in-law  (i borrowed from his wrist to take some snaps of it today)

Anyways the joy of giving to our loved ones is more satisfactory which cant be described in words


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Good to see this thread still active... If I recall correctly, I started it around 3 years back. 
Keep it going, guys. 👍

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello friends...today i would like share one of my best collections (i feel so) with you...its name is hmt shakti....i really love this watch so much that i haven't found this unique piece any where else so far...i bought this from hyderabad hmt factory outlet about 2 years ago....Look at the unique dial design..polishing is done very well..the blue dial with steel indices, steel hands for hours and minutes and red seconds hand...overall this is a peaceful watch with hidden power (shakti)...at the bottom of the dial its written "INDIA 0231 SGCS 05 8" Can some one throw some light on this code? i am really interested to know about it
> 
> Guys also there is one good news and one bad news about this watch
> Good news: I gifted this to my brother-in-law  (fresh from show room)
> ...


Lovely Shakti .

This is one of the export variants of the Shakti made by HMT hence the finish, made in 5 Diff colors all of them light shades of red, blue, yellow, green and white. 
The code is basically standard one used by HMT for shakti models , 0231 is movement, S-Shakti , G-Gents, C- Chrome, S-Steel Strap( as this case variant normally comes with steel strap, though no straps were supplied for the actual export order, and its being sold with matching leather strap by the importing dealer), 05- case or model number and the last is the dial design which probably should be B . 
Hope the info I gave is correct and what you were looking for. 
|>


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Good to see this thread still active... If I recall correctly, I started it around 3 years back.
> Keep it going, guys. 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 Fateh , Very informative thread, do keep dropping in when you can, your valuable inputs are required sometimes ;-)


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Janata
HAL - Picked a used one


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

*How Crazy are We!!!

*Hello guys...happy weekend  today i dont know why but some how i felt some nostalgic with my hmt pilot and a thought was lingering in my mind from quite a few days like what made me to buy this watch and when did i buy it actually.........fortunately my memory is good enough to recollect some good old moments....after my first purchase of hmt quartz watch in 2014 (which eventually i gifted to one of my best friends) some two years back i started diving into depths of hmt history and its present sales....to my utter surprise there is a website of hmt (hmtwatches.in)....i browsed it for few hours looking at each category of watches...some how i felt like buying pilot black dial watch even though i have no idea whats making me to buy it...perhaps it could be the clean and simple design of it and importantly its name _*"PILOT*_" catch my eyes.. i decided to put order but unfortunately it was out of stock  i kept on checking website now and then to see if it was back in stock...i couldn't sleep properly for few days..._"i want this watch...and i am going to have it" _this was the mantra flashing in my mind....one night miracle happened...when i opened the website at one particular time (look at the picture below to know at what time i put order) god listened my words..ahh!! pilot is back in stock  without wasting a single second i placed my order..took deep breath...thanked god and slept peacefully ....in about a weeks day it was on my wrist hurrahhhh!!!!   

Now i am a proud owner of three hmt pilots 

So guys that was my story of owning a hmt pilot watch...do share your interesting stories too...happy weekend


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello friends..hope all are doing well...here is one of my fantasy ad about hmt watches....today morning i took the snap of my "NASS 13 WD" automatic watch which i bought some two years ago at hyderabad hmt factory showroom...never wore this but today i changed the strap of my liking and wore it on my wrist happily  Have a great day


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi friends..need some information on hmt automatic watches..
I have my NASS 13 which is automatic and working perfectly...i just wanted to know like how many times i have to hand wind the crown so that it lasts for a complete day? I tried winding it manually but there is no resistance in the crown even after few good number of turns...i once read in our forum that hmt automatics can be wound manually...if that's true then how many turns i need to do it? I know this is a very basic question i am asking but i am a newbie just getting into mechanics of watches  Thanks


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello Friends...today i would like to show one of my quartz collections....its name is "Sangam MGGL-02-A"....I love this beauty very much...why i love this beauty? see for your self in the pictures below..seeing is believing  when you are in love, then you do this kind of crazy things...i did my best to present this perfect craftsmanship from the house of hmt watches....hope you also like it


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hi friends..need some information on hmt automatic watches..
> I have my NASS 13 which is automatic and working perfectly...i just wanted to know like how many times i have to hand wind the crown so that it lasts for a complete day? I tried winding it manually but there is no resistance in the crown even after few good number of turns...i once read in our forum that hmt automatics can be wound manually...if that's true then how many turns i need to do it? I know this is a very basic question i am asking but i am a newbie just getting into mechanics of watches  Thanks


Hi Jalal - great pics...please keep them coming! Having a desk job, my wrists are never active enough to have an automatic movement last an entire day. It's always a guessing game as to whether there's enough of a power reserve to have last through the night. As a result, I stick to handwinds now. HMT automatic movements are generally uni-directional (anti-clockwise I believe) so if you can get access to a watch winder then just leaving it on anti-clockwise rotation for a few hours overnight will allow for enough of a reserve. Otherwise, you could just very gently rock it back and forth a 15-20 times before putting it on daily.

You won't feel any resistance while winding an automatic watch as you would in a handwind. That's because once the reserve is full, the rotor will still continue to spin but the gears will be disengaged from the mainspring so as not to overwind it. No problem there. My only advice is not to manually wind automatics too much. I've read that it doesn't matter, but have also read that the handwinding mechanism of automatic movements is not as sturdy as handwinds because it's expected to get its power from the rotor primarily. So you have to either start taking dance lessons or do the gentle back and forth movement every morning! 

Karan


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

kj2757 said:


> Hi Jalal - great pics...please keep them coming! Having a desk job, my wrists are never active enough to have an automatic movement last an entire day. It's always a guessing game as to whether there's enough of a power reserve to have last through the night. As a result, I stick to handwinds now. HMT automatic movements are generally uni-directional (anti-clockwise I believe) so if you can get access to a watch winder then just leaving it on anti-clockwise rotation for a few hours overnight will allow for enough of a reserve. Otherwise, you could just very gently rock it back and forth a 15-20 times before putting it on daily.
> 
> You won't feel any resistance while winding an automatic watch as you would in a handwind. That's because once the reserve is full, the rotor will still continue to spin but the gears will be disengaged from the mainspring so as not to overwind it. No problem there. My only advice is not to manually wind automatics too much. I've read that it doesn't matter, but have also read that the handwinding mechanism of automatic movements is not as sturdy as handwinds because it's expected to get its power from the rotor primarily. So you have to either start taking dance lessons or do the gentle back and forth movement every morning!
> 
> Karan


Hi Karan..thank you very much my friend for such a good explanation.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello to my fellow HMTians .. I am glad to join this group and share my experiences and collection of Hmt watches collected over the years .. hope I am not violating any forum rules ( Admin) .. I take good care of my watches and ensure they remain in pristine condition ... looking forward to add many more


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Joyster said:


> Hello to my fellow HMTians .. I am glad to join this group and share my experiences and collection of Hmt watches collected over the years .. hope I am not violating any forum rules ( Admin) .. I take good care of my watches and ensure they remain in pristine condition ... looking forward to add many more


Excellent collection of HMT's , You have Some lovely Strap Combinations too .


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Joyster said:


> Hello to my fellow HMTians


That is quite a collection, very nice &#8230; are you living in India? 
One problem for us here is the difficulty in getting new old stock watches that have not been cobbled together from parts. 
The terrible flat crystal that often falls off is the most annoying. This is my newest hmt &#8230;


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

boga said:


> Here you can see the Janata with an NSA style bracelet.





anurag said:


> That's a lovely bracelet. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Thanks
> -Anurag


Ebay

Russian seller.

Can't find it any more...........


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello friends...hope you all are doing well...ok.. here is my hmt shakti (shakti = power)


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hi Karan..thank you very much my friend for such a good explanation.


My pleasure friend! I think at one time or another any person who truly cares about mechanical watches has had these types of questions. The amount of knowledge on this forum is mind-boggling and vast so please feel free to ask and inquire. And please keep posting up your HMT pics! I love the "what-if designs" - very creative ideas. In fact it's possible that this type of out-of-the-box design ideas (and creative marketing) could have saved HMT.

I'm going to take a pic of my Janata Deluxe tomorrow which was supplied by a very generous fellow WUS member and collector - Puneet G. It's become my favorite (yes...even inching above the Sona). 

Karan


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Love it!! This is a professional quality print ad! 

I do find it sad that fantasy dial HMT sellers on eBay are actually using images of the current PM and Make in India logo on the franken-watches now. I understand the financial reasoning, but didn't the current administration essentially wind down HMT? I can live with the decision, but the irony is galling.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

kj2757 said:


> Love it!! This is a professional quality print ad!
> 
> I do find it sad that fantasy dial HMT sellers on eBay are actually using images of the current PM and Make in India logo on the franken-watches now. I understand the financial reasoning, but didn't the current administration essentially wind down HMT? I can live with the decision, but the irony is galling.


That may be a great discussion point, but while closing down a loss making firm involves many aspect which government usually don't want to touch. The complex political system and judiciary where every decision will be challenged by employee in court and it will be drag for years. When Titan was started a lot of top brass from HMT resigned and joined Titan. Today its a successful company with sole motto of making more profit. Of course work culture is different in private firms, and I am sure no one is going to mold themselves after working 30-40 years in a set mindset and pattern. I believe this is the one main reason why govt always decide to close down and why private firms don't buy these sick unit with same workforce. 
As a watch enthusiastic and buyer, I miss the competitive price of HMT (of course because it was discounted by govt). Now a days a decent quartz watch from Titan (which is sadly only choice we have for below 10-12K purchase and with a good presence all over india) cost more than 7K, so yes, its bad that HMT got close but that's the way it is.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Good evening friends! Three days back there was a listing on ebay.in for hmt "track UGSS 02" white dial...though used one i placed order and received it today..watch is in a very good condition..i am happy with this purchase and it didn't cost me much, just 500/- Indian rupees. The build quality of this watch is superb..rugged..combination of matte finish and polished bezel is great  My intention of this purchase is that i want to mod this watch and do some experiments in the near future  Especially i want to change the hands of this watch to give it a more sporty look...dunno that's possible or not but let me try 

My general observation is that hmt has a very good quartz watches too and series like INOX, TRACK are my favorites. Ok here is today's pic..Cheers!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Dussera friends! Just thought of wishing you all and want to update you that hmtwatches.in has listed few new automatic watches...when i opened the site at IST 9.50 am (today = 11-Oct-2016) i could see new watches like

*APOORVA DLX S*
*NASS 03 BD*
*NASS 03 BL*
*PROKRUTHI WD*

I am happy that i could place order for PROKRUTHI WD...immediately after my order it went out of stock


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got this in the post



















I'm assuming EUAN is the name but I'm not sure

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matrixseq (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am located in the USA and am looking for Black Pilot Watch.
I have been looking relentlessly and have not been able to find any except for the franken watches available on ebay.
If anyone can please kindly help me in finding a Black Pilot watch, I would greatly appreciate it.
Please e-mail me at : matrixseq at aol.com
I have a 100% feedback rating on ebay and am a serious and sincere buyer.
Thank you kindly
My e-mail : matrixseq at aol.com


----------



## Gert-1969 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello, 

I'm a guy living in Belgium. I recently bought an HMT Janata on an auction, because I like it's appearance, I heard they're reliable, and HMT got a nice history to it.
The watch works fine, but the crown is no longer straight: I'm a bit of an amateur watch repairer myself and so I removed the crown and stem: Can anyone here tell me which replacement stem is required? Esslinger and Perrin offer replacement stems (and crowns) for well known brands like Seiko, Citizen, etc. Given that an HMT's inner works are based on a Citizen, I went looking, but don't exactly know what reference to use. On appearance I don't see any that matches.
Can anyone help?
Thank you all very much
Best regards, 
Gert


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Is the official website of HMT watches still taking orders? I am a bit worried because I ordered two watches today for some Rs. 11000, also got the message with order number, but I had a thought that what if it was just all a mechanical work the website executes? I remember the last time I ordered a Pilot, they would not gve any response after the intial order number till the order finally arrived. Now that the company is absolutely has its shutter down, I am getting a bit worried after placing the order. 
Anyone ordered and recieved something from the HMT website in recent time?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gert,

The HMT 0231 movement should be practically identical to the Citizen 0201 on which it was based.

You did well to remove the stem as when I tried to use one with a bent stem, it broke, leaving me with a future project!

Best,

Mike



Gert-1969 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a guy living in Belgium. I recently bought an HMT Janata on an auction, because I like it's appearance, I heard they're reliable, and HMT got a nice history to it.
> The watch works fine, but the crown is no longer straight: I'm a bit of an amateur watch repairer myself and so I removed the crown and stem: Can anyone here tell me which replacement stem is required? Esslinger and Perrin offer replacement stems (and crowns) for well known brands like Seiko, Citizen, etc. Given that an HMT's inner works are based on a Citizen, I went looking, but don't exactly know what reference to use. On appearance I don't see any that matches.
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I understand that the site is still taking and fulfilling orders.



ruminance said:


> Is the official website of HMT watches still taking orders? I am a bit worried because I ordered two watches today for some Rs. 11000, also got the message with order number, but I had a thought that what if it was just all a mechanical work the website executes? I remember the last time I ordered a Pilot, they would not gve any response after the intial order number till the order finally arrived. Now that the company is absolutely has its shutter down, I am getting a bit worried after placing the order.
> Anyone ordered and recieved something from the HMT website in recent time?


----------



## rajiviem05 (Oct 7, 2016)

ruminance said:


> Is the official website of HMT watches still taking orders? I am a bit worried because I ordered two watches today for some Rs. 11000, also got the message with order number, but I had a thought that what if it was just all a mechanical work the website executes? I remember the last time I ordered a Pilot, they would not give any response after the intial order number till the order finally arrived. Now that the company is absolutely has its shutter down, I am getting a bit worried after placing the order.
> Anyone ordered and received something from the HMT website in recent time?


Yes they are still delivering. Although you may not get any status updates or notification of speed post shipment, be assured that the items will be dispatched by them in time. Due to local festival holidays in Bangalore expect some minor delays (few days).


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## rajiviem05 (Oct 7, 2016)

This may look like a slightly off track question and apologies for raising same. Can someone recommend from where we can get good leather straps for HMT watches. I stay in Bangalore and am OK with store/ online purchase. I have seen that some of members straps are absolute beauty (especially Mr Fateh's).


----------



## meetal22 (Apr 6, 2016)

I ordered two HMT Kohinoor YDs from HMT's official website in October 2016. To my surprise, one of the watch came with solid gold hands (no lume) while the other came with gold hands with lume in it. (see photos). Can anyone tell me how rare it is to receive an HMT Kohinoor YD with solid gold hands without any lume? If it is rare, then I'm assuming it is valuable as the mistake was made by HMT.


----------



## meetal22 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm in search for original HMT watch straps too.


----------



## rajiviem05 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi, I have been using the HMT Taurus Automatic from past two weeks. This was purchased from HMT e-store. I notice that its running late by 5 minutes daily. I usually wear it for around 10-12 hours daily. Any advice from experts will be appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It probably isn't quite as rare as you think, as HMT have something of a tradition of mixing and matching somewhat in order to make use of their stocks of individual parts. For obvious reasons, one could expect an increase in this practice as stocks of everything are being run down, sadly, for the final time.

In any case, it's rather fun to have variations. Enjoy!



meetal22 said:


> I ordered two HMT Kohinoor YDs from HMT's official website in October 2016. To my surprise, one of the watch came with solid gold hands (no lume) while the other came with gold hands with lume in it. (see photos). Can anyone tell me how rare it is to receive an HMT Kohinoor YD with solid gold hands without any lume? If it is rare, then I'm assuming it is valuable as the mistake was made by HMT.
> 
> View attachment 9830290
> 
> View attachment 9830306


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear that your beautiful watch is running so slow. Where a watch leaves the factory with a daily gain or loss of up to about a minute (which is very common, probably more so in the current situation where there are relatively few employees left), it's easy to recommend getting it regulated, (or doing it yourself for those of us living in the West).

With a daily loss of as much as 5 minutes, it seems more likely that there could be something other than regulation required. I would recommend contacting HMT directly to ask for a replacement or repair. If that proves difficult and you are not feeling very tenacious, there will be good repairmen in Bangalore who will be able to service your movement inexpensively.



rajiviem05 said:


> View attachment 9830882
> 
> Hi, I have been using the HMT Taurus Automatic from past two weeks. This was purchased from HMT e-store. I notice that its running late by 5 minutes daily. I usually wear it for around 10-12 hours daily. Any advice from experts will be appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to mention that if your watch is running properly, it should be easy to regulate to under 15 seconds/day. If enough time is taken with regulation, you can expect 5-10 seconds/day, or better if you are lucky.

QUOTE=rajiviem05;35212914]
View attachment 9830882

Hi, I have been using the HMT Taurus Automatic from past two weeks. This was purchased from HMT e-store. I notice that its running late by 5 minutes daily. I usually wear it for around 10-12 hours daily. Any advice from experts will be appreciated. Many thanks in advance.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rajiviem05 (Oct 7, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that if your watch is running properly, it should be easy to regulate to under 15 seconds/day. If enough time is taken with regulation, you can expect 5-10 seconds/day, or better if you are lucky.
> 
> QUOTE=rajiviem05;35212914]
> View attachment 9830882
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Dear Mr Mike, many thanks for your kind advice/reply. I will take it to a known watch service shop. Will update you on the timekeeping after the exercise.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

OK good. Looking forward to hearing of a good outcome! Did you try contracting HMT to tell them of the problem and ask for help?

Dear Mr Mike, many thanks for your kind advice/reply. I will take it to a known watch service shop. Will update you on the timekeeping after the exercise.[/QUOTE]


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

I am looking for couple of HMT watches any one intrested in selling their collection?
Any one who knows where I can get that please do send me details by sending Private message to my inbox.

Thanks


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm selling my HMT Pilot Limited Edition. It's on a nice Colareb dark blue strap and was serviced last year.

I worn this twice only, so I'm willing to let it go. In case someone's interested, just send a PM.

(Poor picture from mobile, I can provide better ones on request)


----------



## blr-sham (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's the video I made on HMT Watches -- featuring some of it's history and the nostalgia around them.
Also featuring a HMT watch collectors group in India. 
Do watch and share your feedback!


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

Does anyone know if HMT mechanical watch movements are in house?

Regards,
Ram


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

ram71 said:


> Does anyone know if HMT mechanical watch movements are in house?
> 
> Regards,
> Ram


Yes all the movements are made in house and they are licensed from Mioyta


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> I'm selling my HMT Pilot Limited Edition. It's on a nice Colareb dark blue strap and was serviced last year.
> 
> I worn this twice only, so I'm willing to let it go. In case someone's interested, just send a PM.
> 
> ...


Hi

I have sent an PM for you. Can you please respond to it

Thanks
Uday


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> I'm selling my HMT Pilot Limited Edition. It's on a nice Colareb dark blue strap and was serviced last year.
> 
> I worn this twice only, so I'm willing to let it go. In case someone's interested, just send a PM.
> 
> ...


Hi

I have sent an PM for you. Can you please respond to it

Thanks
Uday


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

udaymalar said:


> Yes all the movements are made in house and they are licensed from Mioyta


Mechanical movements were licensed from citizen and made in-house, the old smaller size (?) automatic movements were also licensed from citizen and made in-house. The newer automatic movements (larger?) in models such as the supreme series or NASL/NASS are imported as such from Miyota Japan and thus not made in-house, AFAIK.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> I'm selling my HMT Pilot Limited Edition. It's on a nice Colareb dark blue strap and was serviced last year.
> 
> I worn this twice only, so I'm willing to let it go. In case someone's interested, just send a PM.
> 
> (Poor picture from mobile, I can provide better ones on request)


This one is sold, guys. Thanks for all the messages


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Friends
As you all know that I am no expert in watches, but while learning I am trying to write my thoughts. Correct it, Criticize it, appreciate it and share your feedback. Your support is required.

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/26/variation-in-hmt-watches/


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd really like to put my jubilee on a bund strap, but I have an 8.25 inch wrist. Anyone know a good strap maker in Bangalore? (I'm usually up in Yelahanka).
if not Bangalore, any suggestions?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I liked it (and will read more of your writings) but found it mildly humorous that you wrote about HMT variations, described some, and then concluded, rather suddenly, that there weren't any "real" variations. I know exactly what you mean...that there was no real innovation in movements and remarkably little variation in other than the superficial, yet a great deal of rather superficial variation, much of it totally uncatalogued, even to the point where the HMT website will supply a different variation from the one they list.



sarvesh said:


> Dear Friends
> As you all know that I am no expert in watches, but while learning I am trying to write my thoughts. Correct it, Criticize it, appreciate it and share your feedback. Your support is required.
> 
> https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/26/variation-in-hmt-watches/


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> I liked it (and will read more of your writings) but found it mildly humorous that you wrote about HMT variations, described some, and then concluded, rather suddenly, that there weren't any "real" variations. I know exactly what you mean...that there was no real innovation in movements and remarkably little variation in other than the superficial, yet a great deal of rather superficial variation, much of it totally uncatalogued, even to the point where the HMT website will supply a different variation from the one they list.


Hello Mike,
Like I said, I am no expert (on watches or on writing  This watch mania started some time back and am I am only trying to compile my observation. But I get a great deal of support when people like you and other friends read my piece and appreciate or comment on it. I like HMT for many reason and dislike it also and thats why I am trying to compile my thought not only as "FAN" but as a neutral customer. Keep watching this space for more. BTW, Your last line is superb.......Great observation.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks. I think it's good that you are putting down your observations and seeking the opinions of others. It is probably something that more of us should do, in a thoughtful way. I guess that for those of us with "the mania", the variations add an extra layer of intrigue which can grip us further...



sarvesh said:


> Hello Mike,
> Like I said, I am no expert (on watches or on writing  This watch mania started some time back and am I am only trying to compile my observation. But I get a great deal of support when people like you and other friends read my piece and appreciate or comment on it. I like HMT for many reason and dislike it also and thats why I am trying to compile my thought not only as "FAN" but as a neutral customer. Keep watching this space for more. BTW, Your last line is superb.......Great observation.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: "The HMT Thread" : Another model conversion*

Such a great way to end up with a really nice Jawahar!

Your remark about the use of shoulderless lugs is, of course right on the money....what on earth makes them do it? I don't particularly appreciate having to use a hacksaw when I want to fit a slightly better strap than whatever they provided!



lsiravi said:


> Another model conversion... sorry, more pic heaviness
> 
> There they are: Quite obvious what's wrong with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Happy New Year


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello Friends

You may like to read and comment on my new blog post.

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/27/hmt-watches-and-indias-license-raaj/


----------



## Vikram S (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

Headed to Chennai for a couple of days. Intend to indulge in some HMT hunting if i can get the time. 

I've heard of an HMT outlet at Arumbakkam, anyone from Chennai knows if its still operational? Any other leads worth following up in the city? I be in and around Kilpauk area. 

Many thanks.
Vikram


----------



## no21 (Jan 8, 2012)

hello all. ive been reading some of the news regarding HMT. is it true that they are closing up the company?

NCHU demands meet to save HMT from closure- The New Indian Express

Closure of HMT Watch Factory | Business Standard News

these are the "latest" which i know of. need information from our indian counterparts!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

no21 said:


> hello all. ive been reading some of the news regarding HMT. is it true that they are closing up the company?
> 
> NCHU demands meet to save HMT from closure- The New Indian Express
> 
> ...


Closed... It's been a while.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## no21 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks fatehbajwa for the reply


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I joined the forum yesterday, but I've befitted from the discussions here for over 2 years when I began my collection of mechanical watches. I was fortunate to spot a new HMT Vishwa today, at a watch service center. Had the bracelet swapped for a leather one. Also managed to get a Pilot black dial, and a (what I imagine) rare mechanical pocket watch, no see-through case back, both for a friend of mine. Here are some pictures! Thank you for all the conversations!


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Incidentally, does anyone know where I can get custom display case-backs made? Advance thanks.


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi there.

I'm also pretty new -- this is my first post. I just received an HMT Kanchan that I ordered from eBay. The case back looks nearly identical to the one you posted -- even has the same number 630102 engraved. Mine looks less precise though. I'm pretty sure it's a frankenwatch. Anyway I paid about $10 including delivery and it works!



Sushanth said:


> Incidentally, does anyone know where I can get custom display case-backs made? Advance thanks.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Sushanth said:


> Hi everyone, I joined the forum yesterday, but I've befitted from the discussions here for over 2 years when I began my collection of mechanical watches. I was fortunate to spot a new HMT Vishwa today, at a watch service center. Had the bracelet swapped for a leather one. Also managed to get a Pilot black dial, and a (what I imagine) rare mechanical pocket watch, no see-through case back, both for a friend of mine. Here are some pictures! Thank you for all the conversations!
> 
> Very nice find indeed, Vishwa is one of the best looking automatic........... may we know where you got these? Any lead for us?


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh absolutely! I live in Bangalore, India. There's this tiny watch servicing shop in a passageway next to Khazana Jewellery on Sampige Rd, Malleswaram. The proprietor, Druva Narayana Raju, had several other mechanical HMTs including Tejus, Vijay, Trishna (I think that was the name, I might be mistaken), Sarathi etc. He also had the Misuni automatic and a Sourabh too, if I remember correctly. He had the dial face of a Nishat. Also dial faces of Chinar and Jubilee (though both of these were old and used, and had considerable amounts of dirt on them). He had several cases that he was willing to mix and match to create accurate representations of the watches with the dial and movements. He showed me a custom gold plated 0231 movement for a skeleton Sona that someone had asked for. 175 USD/ 10K INR for that. Cool little store, polite proprietor!


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Sushanth said:


> Oh absolutely! I live in Bangalore, India. There's this tiny watch servicing shop in a passageway next to Khazana Jewellery on Sampige Rd, Malleswaram. The proprietor, Druva Narayana Raju, had several other mechanical HMTs including Tejus, Vijay, Trishna (I think that was the name, I might be mistaken), Sarathi etc. He also had the Misuni automatic and a Sourabh too, if I remember correctly. He had the dial face of a Nishat. Also dial faces of Chinar and Jubilee (though both of these were old and used, and had considerable amounts of dirt on them). He had several cases that he was willing to mix and match to create accurate representations of the watches with the dial and movements. He showed me a custom gold plated 0231 movement for a skeleton Sona that someone had asked for. 175 USD/ 10K INR for that. Cool little store, polite proprietor!


I wonder how many of us are in Bangalore... might have to find a reason to go visit him. Was the Misuni a black face by chance?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, just saw this. My rudimentary understanding is that imports were effectively banned under the heavy protectionism of Nehru and his daughter. Is this part of what you are calling "License Raaj"? It is certainly often quoted as the reason for the level of demand for HMT watches in the 60's, 70's and 80's.



sarvesh said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> You may like to read and comment on my new blog post.
> 
> https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/27/hmt-watches-and-indias-license-raaj/


----------



## Vikram S (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

Just noticed the HMT site is not selling online. they say its for 'technical reasons'. 
Does this mean they are shut for good ? I really hope that's not the case and they'll be back in a while.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I believe they still have stock that they will wish to dispose of and that they might get the site running again, unless stock is now so low that it can all be sold in bulk to the trade.



Vikram S said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just noticed the HMT site is not selling online. they say its for 'technical reasons'.
> Does this mean they are shut for good ? I really hope that's not the case and they'll be back in a while.


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi there! This was the Misuni he had - yellow dial. I'll pop over there this weekend to see if he has anything new. He said he would get more watches during the week. 

Also, here's a shot of the stuff under the counter! Lots of assorted watches, most that have come in for servicing he says. Seems like many have been there for a bit!


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi guys, I was at the store this evening to get the crown fixed on a friend's Pankaj (that he donated to me!) and I spotted a black dial Pilot and a white dial Sona with red seconds hand. No other automatics. He showed me a really worn out Meghdoot with display case back, so I've asked him if he can have a display case back made for my Vishwa. He'll get back about that... I'll let you guys know if anyone else is interested. Cheers!


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*

I have a question. My Chirag is my most difficult to wind watch. Partly it's my chunky fingers, but it is a hard turn. Is that a sign of needing a servicing/oil?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*

Hi. It looks as if you haven't had an answer yet, so here is my inexpert one:

If your watch is considerably stiffer to wind than other HMTs, it is possible this could signify a need for re-lubrication, although it also needs to be pointed out that there are variations between different examples. The same also applies somewhat between different models due to differences in the design of whatever seals or tubes may be present near the crown stem. And there are some watches which are difficult to wind due to the size or design of their crowns.

But if you are having to exert a lot of force to get the watch wound, I'd get it looked at if you can.



macosie said:


> I have a question. My Chirag is my most difficult to wind watch. Partly it's my chunky fingers, but it is a hard turn. Is that a sign of needing a servicing/oil?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks... Supports what I was thinking too.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Sushanth said:


> Hi everyone, I joined the forum yesterday, but I've befitted from the discussions here for over 2 years when I began my collection of mechanical watches. I was fortunate to spot a new HMT Vishwa today, at a watch service center. Had the bracelet swapped for a leather one. Also managed to get a Pilot black dial, and a (what I imagine) rare mechanical pocket watch, no see-through case back, both for a friend of mine. Here are some pictures! Thank you for all the conversations!


Hello! Sushanth, welcome to hmt world. Congratulations! Really happy (some what envy  ) to see you managed to grab that hmt Vishwa. Its truly an amazing time piece. Most collectors want it one for their collection but only lucky persons like you get the opportunity. And nice pic. Keep posting your collections.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Sushanth said:


> Incidentally, does anyone know where I can get custom display case-backs made? Advance thanks.


I am also looking for the same. Please do let me know if you find one. Thanks.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I wonder if the case makers for the Airavata project could do it? Maybe brother Prateek could point you in the right direction. 
My question is, are hmt case backs mostly the same? If they are, perhaps we can do a bulk order if enough people want. 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Hi all, I'm incredibly new to the HMT world having just stumbled across a couple here in Indonesia that my local watch dealer had to show me and whilst they weren't quite my bag I think I'm hooked. Where is the best place to be looking for authentic pieces? Of course the bay came to mind but many are clearly redials so I'm hoping you might be able to direct me a little to some quality purveyors.

Thanks for your help


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

It is a limited edition and I am not selling mine. Precious ,precious!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Janata Devnagari

27 Feb Birthday of eminent Marathi Poet V.V.Shirwadkar (Kusumagraj) ,is celebrated as the Marathi Language Day in the Indian state of Maharashtra and Goa. 
Best wishes to all with a Janata which has close ties to Pune too.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

New bund strap arrived. Now, I just need to get this watch working correctly.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

macosie said:


> New bund strap arrived. Now, I just need to get this watch working correctly.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Twins...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, almost 



macosie said:


> Twins...


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Well, almost


Is yours one of the WUS limited editions or the later HMT extended run?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine is from that late batch that HMT released a little over a year ago. I suspect that this may have been the final batch, unless there are still some to come. It has a Chinar case from the late 1990s which is identical to those of the Janatas released at the same time. It is a very pleasing watch and is amongst the HMTs I most enjoy wearing, although to be honest I do like them all. This is one of the very few I was lucky enough to buy new, and I was only able to do so through the kindness of an online watch friend.

I now wear it on a Seiko canvas strap from the SNK807 and will post a photo of this combination sometime as I think it works a lot better than the dark brown leather strap HMT supplied.



macosie said:


> Is yours one of the WUS limited editions or the later HMT extended run?


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

the one said:


> Hmt Janata Devnagari
> 
> 27 Feb Birthday of eminent Marathi Poet V.V.Shirwadkar (Kusumagraj) ,is celebrated as the Marathi Language Day in the Indian state of Maharashtra and Goa.
> Best wishes to all with a Janata which has close ties to Pune too.
> ...


I forgot to post the Janata devanagari I wore after reading this.





It's wearing a russian bracelet, NSA style, that I think fits perfectly with the watch.


----------



## shaurya (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi everyone
Are there any shops selling hmt watches in chandigarh or surrounding areas ?


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

It looks like the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) will be taking over two HMT plants:
HMT space to tick again for ISRO - The Hindu


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

kj2757 said:


> It looks like the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) will be taking over two HMT plants:
> HMT space to tick again for ISRO - The Hindu


For the precision machinery, I guess.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

nimod said:


> For the precision machinery, I guess.


I don't think the people down at ISRO are interested in the watch making machinery as they are the buildings. I visited ISRO's facility 2 years ago, and the do use clean rooms for assembling satellites. I suspect the ability to walk into a dust-free facility is valuable.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Whenever you google Hmt Bahadur,you get an image posted by Fatehbajwa ,yes the one one with green nato , always been fascinated by it.
Well yet to get the green Nato, but found 2 types in the pattern Dial Bahadur

Hmt Bahadur Steel 








Hmt Bahadur Gold


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Managed to score to new- or maybe you should say NOS nowadays- HMTs, white Kohinoor and Amitabh. 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys, I need help..

The HMT Sona just arrived it is a beauty but I found out that the movement is loose inside. When I shake the watch, I can feel the movement is moving. When I set the time and every turn I made, I can feel the movement is moving , it is not secured. 

I winder whether this is a common problem for HMT Sona. 

Any advise will be very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

thepilot said:


> Hi guys, I need help..
> 
> The HMT Sona just arrived it is a beauty but I found out that the movement is loose inside. When I shake the watch, I can feel the movement is moving. When I set the time and every turn I made, I can feel the movement is moving , it is not secured.
> 
> ...


No.. It is not and should not be so.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> No.. It is not and should not be so.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Fateh, thanks for the advise. Do you know what might have caused the problem?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Can you open the case? Sounds like a problem with the movement ring. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

macosie said:


> Can you open the case? Sounds like a problem with the movement ring.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I did open it, the movement retaining screws are nowhere to be seen and the holes are too small to be secured with screws, I wonder whether HMT skipped this step (did not bother to fit the screws thats why the holes are not drilled for the screws) or the new batches do not need the retaining screws.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

That's tighter than my watches, I don't have a sona, but all of my HMT watches have movement rings which prevent any movement of the movement. Anyone out there can confirm what the Sona should look like?


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Sainik


----------



## goldengreen (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello Fateh. I am in search of a hmt janata with the silver sunburst dial. There are many vendors on ebay, but 2 years ago I purchased a citizens watch from a ebay vendor from India. Once I received the watch it did not work and because of this I do not wish to deal with any ebay vendors from your country, no offense. But I am very interested in adding this watch to my growing watch collection and would rather deal with a reputable person that is a WUS member. Any assistance at all in helping me obtain such a beautiful time piece would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Goldengreen is the name.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Pilot today, on suitable RAF strap









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## viisshnu (Jun 9, 2017)

that looks very bad ass. Cheers.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't think Fateh is still re-selling watches, though I could be wrong.

The thing is, the watches are Indian. So if you buy from someone outside India, the seller will still have bought it from India. It's a logical problem which I think you are going to find hard to evade.

If you buy secondhand, the best way to get a good one is probably to spread your chances and buy several from different sellers.

For new, there are one or two resellers who bought heavily towards the end of the time HMT were still selling them. These guys will be delighted to sell you a watch they paid about $25 for and will only charge you about $125. Actually you may be able to find a NOS Janata for under $100 if your luck is really in! Check the seller's record very carefully, and the photos of the watch at least as carefully. There are plenty of nice guys selling fake dial frankenwatches in faked up boxes with a fake HMT logo on them. Find an accurate source for photos of real HMT dials so that you don't get scammed, and check the photos in detail. Then go over them again. Good luck.



goldengreen said:


> Hello Fateh. I am in search of a hmt janata with the silver sunburst dial. There are many vendors on ebay, but 2 years ago I purchased a citizens watch from a ebay vendor from India. Once I received the watch it did not work and because of this I do not wish to deal with any ebay vendors from your country, no offense. But I am very interested in adding this watch to my growing watch collection and would rather deal with a reputable person that is a WUS member. Any assistance at all in helping me obtain such a beautiful time piece would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Goldengreen is the name.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

^^ I bought an HMT from godisgreat2016 on eBay and they were a great seller. Friendly, quick and secure shipping, and everything worked perfectly. Maybe try them?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think I know that seller. He has at least two ebay IDs. About half the watches I bought from him didn't run properly or at all, but he did have plenty of HMTs with real dials.



Disneydave said:


> ^^ I bought an HMT from godisgreat2016 on eBay and they were a great seller. Friendly, quick and secure shipping, and everything worked perfectly. Maybe try them?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> I think I know that seller. He has at least two ebay IDs. About half the watches I bought from him didn't run properly or at all, but he did have plenty of HMTs with real dials.


Oh, damn.  Maybe I just got lucky then. Its too bad. He seems to be pretty much the only one with good condition HMTs in 40mm+.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> Oh, damn.  Maybe I just got lucky then. Its too bad. He seems to be pretty much the only one with good condition HMTs in 40mm+.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I think that's the case with most ebay finds. I've bought three watches from the same buyer, one brilliant, one not bad, one dud. Luck of the draw.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Exactly. It's pretty much an exercise in spread betting.



macosie said:


> I think that's the case with most ebay finds. I've bought three watches from the same buyer, one brilliant, one not bad, one dud. Luck of the draw.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not being funny, but any HMTs you find that are over 40mm are likely to be in good condition, as they only made watches that big towards the end.



Disneydave said:


> Oh, damn.  Maybe I just got lucky then. Its too bad. He seems to be pretty much the only one with good condition HMTs in 40mm+.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Mike_1 said:


> I don't think Fateh is still re-selling watches, though I could be wrong.
> 
> The thing is, the watches are Indian. So if you buy from someone outside India, the seller will still have bought it from India. It's a logical problem which I think you are going to find it hard to evade.
> 
> ...


Hey Guys.....I know an ex distributor of HMT....the poor man expired a few months back. He's son now sells watches still in stock, off and on.....but as you mentioned...high prices.... I remember I sourced a couple of Pilots for some member from here a few months back...don't remember for whom.

I can ask if anyone is interested.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice to see you around, Fateh. Been a while

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks buddy.....Life. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello everybody, I'm new to this forum and recently I've got hooked in these HMT but don't know how to buy these. I've searched ebay but there are too mamy prices and dealers and I don't know who to trust. 

Sent from my Mi5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

karlenko123 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new to this forum and recently I've got hooked in these HMT but don't know how to buy these. I've searched ebay but there are too mamy prices and dealers and I don't know who to trust.
> 
> Sent from my Mi5 using Tapatalk


Give me a buzz.... I could arrange some original HMT's. Gonna be expensive though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay78 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey HMT-Owners,

lately i became a fan of HMT watches after my Dad gave him his watch.
Now i would like to own a HMT Vijay WD, but i guess i am too late!
Can anyone of you offer me a HMT Vijay WD?

Any pointers towards a genuine buy or offers are appreiciated.

Many thanks....Vijay.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> I think I know that seller. He has at least two ebay IDs. About half the watches I bought from him didn't run properly or at all, but he did have plenty of HMTs with real dials.


I've only bought one watch from him (NOS) and the service was very good. I paid a little extra for Speed Post which got it from India to USA in about a week. As I understand it, many of his HMT watches are NOS - some as old as 3-4 decades. So it's likely the case that they require a full-fledged overhaul. This may set one back about $180 or so. But that will ensure the HMT runs well. Just my two paise.


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

So here is the Janata Super Deluxe I just purchased from GodIsGreat. As a NOS original piece, I got a nice, clean original dial (as expected):







...with an immaculate movement:







But look closely and the need for an overhaul becomes abundantly clear:







I subscribe to the thinking that lubricants have a shelf life and overhauls are necessary. A prominent Philadelphia "watchmaker" I showed the watch to practically threw the watch back in my face saying that it is working, there is no need to do anything. In fact, he ridiculed the need to do overhauls unless something was broken. That very evening, the stem came loose on this watch. I then sent it by mail to Vadim Shersher who agreed that an overhaul was absolutely necessary.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

kj2757 said:


> practically threw the watch back in my face saying that it is working, there is no need to do anything. In fact, he ridiculed the need to do overhauls unless something was broken.


I had the same experience with my local watchmaker and my NOS Chirag. I bought 2 from the same seller. Mine takes a lot of effort to wind. My daughter's is brilliant. When I took it to my guy, he said since it keeps good time, that it's 'no problem'. I have to find a watchmaker who is willing to clean it up.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

macosie said:


> I had the same experience with my local watchmaker and my NOS Chirag. I bought 2 from the same seller. Mine takes a lot of effort to wind. My daughter's is brilliant. When I took it to my guy, he said since it keeps good time, that it's 'no problem'. I have to find a watchmaker who is willing to clean it up.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It's a frustrating experience trying to convince someone to actually do their job even when they're going to profit from it. If they can at least take the 5 minutes to open the caseback and at least take a quick look with a loupe before rejecting the job, one could understand. Here, watchmakers don't even want to bother with that.

Vadim is a really experienced professional and has experience with at least 2 HMT watches now! ;P
USA Watch Repair - 305-956-9676

He accepts mail order jobs. Best of luck with your Chirag - it is a stunning watch!


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

kj2757 said:


> It's a frustrating experience trying to convince someone to actually do their job even when they're going to profit from it. If they can at least take the 5 minutes to open the caseback and at least take a quick look with a loupe before rejecting the job, one could understand. Here, watchmakers don't even want to bother with that.
> 
> He accepts mail order jobs. Best of luck with your Chirag - it is a stunning watch!


Thanks for the connection. I live and work in Bangalore, India... one of the former homes of HMT. I just need to find the right watchmaker. When I do, I'll have him service my family of HMTs. I have a few that don't work. I think two are magnetic issues. The rest, will benefit from a cleaning and oiling. I think this may be my last year in Bangalore, so it would be good to take advantage of expertise, and the cost efficiency.

I hope Vadim works out for you for any future needs. 
Cheers


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I got 2 nice ones, and only 1 really worked well. I think they are re-dialed old movements, but for $16 each they are great to give to the boys!

The gold-n-green one was going "ding-ding-ding" when placed upright. It ran terribly. the white & red one worked great...
Soooooo...
I swapped the movements and found a bunch of rusty parts in the other.
Now I have one nice HMT.

What do you think?


----------



## Vikram S (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

The HMT site is back online and selling. Not much in terms of options, but its worth a loooksee. 

Cheers, 
Vikram


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Quite a few classic models are showing, but I understand that the payment gateway does not yet work.



Vikram S said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The HMT site is back online and selling. Not much in terms of options, but its worth a loooksee.
> 
> ...


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

Definitely redials, and using the wrong hands for a Pilot! i don't know any HMT that uses the submariner type mercedes hands.

I am assuming 17j movements? The least they could have done was a squirt of wd40.

I dont mind redials if they are advertised as such, and for the low $$$ its a dice roll.



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I got 2 nice ones, and only 1 really worked well. I think they are re-dialed old movements, but for $16 each they are great to give to the boys!
> 
> The gold-n-green one was going "ding-ding-ding" when placed upright. It ran terribly. the white & red one worked great...
> Soooooo...
> ...


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Vikram S said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The HMT site is back online and selling. Not much in terms of options, but its worth a loooksee.
> 
> ...


yes, but they sell only in India....


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

@AlaskaJohnboy:
Very lovely watches, these both!!


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

My three HMTs. My grandfather rose to be fairly high up at HMT when my father was growing up, and watches / horology / HMT has been a huge part of my life ever since!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

A nice hobby of your family.... with great watches


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

So, I saw this bracelet on th e Bay and put in a low but winning bid. Anyone know anything about it? If it is authentic, which models would be most likely to be paired with it?
Unfortunately, it's to short for me, but I do have a few watches that are worn by smaller wristed family. 









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

I believe that a long time ago (1960's or so), HMT contracted with that manufacturer to produce bracelets for them. Likely that partnership ended as HMT gained the skills and production capability to produce bracelets in-house. But this would be a rare example of a non-HMT manufactured, HMT bracelet!  

Great catch!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hello HMT enthusiasts and collectors ... Can I get some expert advice?
I'm pretty sure this Pilot is fake, but would love to hear your thoughts. 
The lume looks like it was applied by a 5-year-old, the lugs are welded on and drilled, and the case is in two pieces. I also noticed that "Para Shock" on mine is one word, and that on most HMT's I've seen (including the one I thought I was buying), the "Para Shock" is two words and on top, and "17 Jewels" is below.
I haven't pried it open yet to see what it is, because it actually keeps really great time. It's going on six hours since I fully wound it this morning, and it's maybe lost 4 seconds. 
Is there anything about this watch that is authentic? Is it a frankenwatch or just an out-and-out fake? I paid $18, which included shipping, from a seller on eBay. I suppose I'm not sure why anyone would go to the trouble for an $18 watch. I am asking because I'm trying to sell off my entire watch box, and I'm trying to figure out if this is sellable in any form.









I'm hoping that this Janata is real, b/c I bought it from a friend who is a pretty serious watch collector. I paid him with dinner, so the stakes are pretty low. Everything looks okay to my untrained eyes compared to pictures online, but the caseback has me nervous. Almost every Janata caseback I've seen is a screw-down, while this is not. Also, the lugs seem a bit too long compared to some pictures.

View attachment 12621881


Sorry about the lack of pictures ... WUS is really being weird about uploading pics. Happy to try to load more if you need more on the Janata.
THANK YOU for any advice. Much obliged in advance!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I feel like I'm going insane with the pictures. Is anyone else having this problem? My first reply just got erased. Anyway, the caseback on the first post is the Janata caseback that has me suspicious. Here are some shots of the dial.
Thank you for your help and sorry for the crazy posts.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Vioviv said:


> Hello HMT enthusiasts and collectors ... Can I get some expert advice?
> I'm pretty sure this Pilot is fake, but would love to hear your thoughts.
> The lume looks like it was applied by a 5-year-old, the lugs are welded on and drilled, and the case is in two pieces. I also noticed that "Para Shock" on mine is one word, and that on most HMT's I've seen (including the one I thought I was buying), the "Para Shock" is two words and on top, and "17 Jewels" is below.
> I haven't pried it open yet to see what it is, because it actually keeps really great time. It's going on six hours since I fully wound it this morning, and it's maybe lost 4 seconds.
> ...


This is a Jawan(army watch) not a Pilot. I can't tell you about the authenticity, but it should have an arrow on the caseback too. The dial likely relumed. If you like the way it looks, and it keeps good time, don't worry too much. In the pictures, it looks good.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Buddha


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

macosie said:


> This is a Jawan(army watch) not a Pilot. I can't tell you about the authenticity, but it should have an arrow on the caseback too. The dial likely relumed. If you like the way it looks, and it keeps good time, don't worry too much. In the pictures, it looks good.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really appreciate you taking a look! I am preparing these for sale, but don't want to sell a fake. It was sold as a Pilot, but now I will research the Jawan model. The caseback does not have an arrow, just the HMT symbol. It is also stamped "0231" which I assume is the movement number. In terms of its time keeping, after being full wound yesterday morning at 7:30AM, it's spot on the minute today 25 hours later, at 8:30AM, maybe 10-15 seconds fast.









Again, appreciate the intel!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have several of those. I quite like them, even if by absolute global standards they are not exactly the last word in quality!

I currently wear Kohinoor, Trisul and some others on these bracelets. There is no need to pay more than about 2 or perhaps 3 USD for them as the corporation selling them on ebay under at least three different names has been doing so for several years and presumably still has a massive stock.



macosie said:


> So, I saw this bracelet on th e Bay and put in a low but winning bid. Anyone know anything about it? If it is authentic, which models would be most likely to be paired with it?
> Unfortunately, it's to short for me, but I do have a few watches that are worn by smaller wristed family.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This watch has a fantasy dial. The case might be a Sona case with its plating removed, or might be a fake.



Vioviv said:


> Hello HMT enthusiasts and collectors ... Can I get some expert advice?
> I'm pretty sure this Pilot is fake, but would love to hear your thoughts.
> The lume looks like it was applied by a 5-year-old, the lugs are welded on and drilled, and the case is in two pieces. I also noticed that "Para Shock" on mine is one word, and that on most HMT's I've seen (including the one I thought I was buying), the "Para Shock" is two words and on top, and "17 Jewels" is below.
> I haven't pried it open yet to see what it is, because it actually keeps really great time. It's going on six hours since I fully wound it this morning, and it's maybe lost 4 seconds.
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This one has a fake dial, a copy of a real HMT dial (unlike the black one, which is a fake dial but a fantasy, not based on any HMT design). The case is probably genuine, although there are some examples of fake cases in circulation. HMT went through a period of making push-on backs for some popular models a few years ago.


Vioviv said:


> View attachment 12621925
> 
> 
> View attachment 12621935
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry, but that's incorrect. This is a fantasy dial. It would be unfortunate if someone reading thought that this was an example of a Jawan or any other HMT dial. It isn't!



macosie said:


> This is a Jawan(army watch) not a Pilot. I can't tell you about the authenticity, but it should have an arrow on the caseback too. The dial likely relumed. If you like the way it looks, and it keeps good time, don't worry too much. In the pictures, it looks good.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Sorry, but that's incorrect. This is a fantasy dial. It would be unfortunate if someone reading thought that this was an example of a Jawan or any other HMT dial. It isn't!


My apologies for wrongly identifying that watch. Most judged on the arrow and seeing several different versions of that online. 
To the OP, if you're selling it, you should say that it is an HMT with a repainted dial. Maybe note it's an homage to the Jawan model. There are so many redialed HMTs out there, it may still sell.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

macosie said:


> My apologies for wrongly identifying that watch. Most judged on the arrow and seeing several different versions of that online.
> To the OP, if you're selling it, you should say that it is an HMT with a repainted dial. Maybe note it's an homage to the Jawan model. There are so many redialed HMTs out there, it may still sell.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hey, no problem whatsoever, it's why I posted here, to get opinions. After your post, I saw the same versions, about two dozen "Jawans" online with a similar dial, and the arrow, and the inversion of 17 Jewels and Parashock (one word) on the dial, so it seemed reasonable. 
It's the Janata that is disappointing since I obtained that from a pretty serious collector. 
Btw, I pulled my listing and contacted my buyer and canceled the transaction.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Vioviv said:


> Hey, no problem whatsoever, it's why I posted here, to get opinions. After your post, I saw the same versions, about two dozen "Jawans" online with a similar dial, and the arrow, and the inversion of 17 Jewels and Parashock (one word) on the dial, so it seemed reasonable.
> It's the Janata that is disappointing since I obtained that from a pretty serious collector.
> Btw, I pulled my listing and contacted my buyer and canceled the transaction.


Cheers. Good luck with the watches. They are quite charming, even with the dials.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> This one has a fake dial, a copy of a real HMT dial (unlike the black one, which is a fake dial but a fantasy, not based on any HMT design). The case is probably genuine, although there are some examples of fake cases in circulation. HMT went through a period of making push-on backs for some popular models a few years ago.


Is that fake? looks alright to me though. what did you notice in there?


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ruminance said:


> Is that fake? looks alright to me though. what did you notice in there?


I would love to impose on Mike_1 and get some additional insight as well.
The double fake Jawan/Pilot from eBay is not exactly a shocker, and it was only $18. However, hearing that the Janata is not legit is a disappointment. If it's okay, I'm going to post much better pictures of the dial tomorrow when I have my laptop, b/c I'd very much like to go back to my friend and explain to him what's wrong. And I totally understand these are opinions based on pictures.
I'll also report what's inside the fake Jawan case, because the baffling part of this is how well both watches keep time.
Again, my thanks to anyone who can offer any insight.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a redial HMT Janata and Jawan, they're real HMT watches, case and movement, just not the right dial, thus some would say fake. The one movement looks almost new, while the other is definitely old.
I don't know why there are so many. Perhaps some HMT employees took leftovers from the closing factories to keep their own livelihoods going. 
Anyone able to shed light on the prolific amount of redials out there?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I snapped some pics of the dial of my (hopefully) HMT Janata, and would love to hear what folks think... Is this a legit dial, repainted, entirely fake? Thanks in advance! (And apologies for the weird orientation -- half these pics are sideways for some reason.)









































































Happy to post more specific pics if anyone has a suggestion. And just as a reminder, here are a couple of pics of the case and case back ...

























I did try for a few minutes to pull the case back off so I could get a picture of the movement inside, but I don't have the right tools. I did pull the case back off the Not-a-Pilot, Not-a-Jawan (less concerned w/scratching it), and here's what I found:









Is that an HMT 0231? Again, the timekeeping on the Not-jawan and Maybe-janata has been excellent. Like Macosie asked earlier, it would be fascinating if anyone has any insight into how these not-HMT's are put together.
Okay, thank you all!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi.

The large gap between the edge of the dial and the indices and the fact that the gap looks larger in some places than others are tell-tales to me.

I also think that the print does not look dense enough compared with an HMT dial.



ruminance said:


> Is that fake? looks alright to me though. what did you notice in there?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi.

The vast majority of these watches have had their dials, hands, crowns etc replaced with non-HMT items. Sometimes the cases may be faked, sometimes just the casebacks, and there are occasional batches of watches with non-HMT (Chinese) movements, but in general the case and movement are HMT, and most people still think of them as HMT watches. Their movements are often a bit of a hodge-podge put together from several non-working movements.

The frankenwatch name expresses the fact that they are put together from other watches. As well over 100 million HMT watches were made, there are quite a few possibilities as far as donor watches go.

_it would be fascinating if anyone has any insight into how these not-HMT's are put together._
[/QUOTE]


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am by no means an expert so please don't put too much stock in my observations:


The seconds hand seems plasticy. Generally red seconds hands produced by HMT tend to be very thin and metallic 
The dial printing seems slightly uneven/blotchy instead of even and sharp 
This model was released a few years ago, yet the caseback sports the word "dust protected" - something HMT stopped advertising a long time ago. 

Again, these are just my casual observations. There are several experts on F71 who would be able to make a specific assessment. It's a beautiful piece regardless. If it's a fake, it's certainly a very good one.



Vioviv said:


> I snapped some pics of the dial of my (hopefully) HMT Janata, and would love to hear what folks think... Is this a legit dial, repainted, entirely fake? Thanks in advance! (And apologies for the weird orientation -- half these pics are sideways for some reason.)


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

kj2757 said:


> I am by no means an expert so please don't put too much stock in my observations:
> 
> 
> The seconds hand seems plasticy. Generally red seconds hands produced by HMT tend to be very thin and metallic
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts. I'm noticing the blotchy-ness you mentioned, and now seeing some spots on the dial. The caseback issue was the original doubt I had about the Janata, since nearly every other one I've seen has been a screw-down, but the Dust protected issue is new information for me. Thanks!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> The vast majority of these watches have had their dials, hands, crowns etc replaced with non-HMT items. Sometimes the cases may be faked, sometimes just the casebacks, and there are occasional batches of watches with non-HMT (Chinese) movements, but in general the case and movement are HMT, and most people still think of them as HMT watches. Their movements are often a bit of a hodge-podge put together from several non-working movements.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Appreciate the insight. I collect vintage Timex, so there's a natural affinity to HMT but I definitely have more to learn. I started asking because I'm cleaning out my watch collection and was going to sell this and that "fantasy dial" Jawan (love that term), but now the idea of finding a non-franken HMT is very appealing.
Again, thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

There are a few sellers who have new ones and who ship worldwide, but they usually mark prices up significantly, which rather takes away most of the point of an HMT for most people. But it can be done, at least. If you do this, take advice and be sure to use a reputable seller, as there are rogues who fake up the boxes etc as well as the watches.

It's also still possible to buy an original used HMT if you have time, patience, persistence, and a good eye. But scanning thousands of ebay listings gets to be pretty boring and ends up giving you a headache. However, I have had some good buys this way in the fairly recent past.

These watches can be very good indeed, and even obvious frankenwatches may run well. Most people who buy them end up with quite a few bad ones along the way.

Appreciate the insight. I collect vintage Timex, so there's a natural affinity to HMT but I definitely have more to learn. I started asking because I'm cleaning out my watch collection and was going to sell this and that "fantasy dial" Jawan (love that term), but now the idea of finding a non-franken HMT is very appealing.
Again, thanks for taking a look![/QUOTE]


----------



## Seppo (Oct 30, 2017)

Re-painted dials and incorrect parts or are they legit? I haven't opened any of them yet but I'm mostly curious, especially about the dials, if I found something that isn't modified.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You have two original dials there.

The HMT logo on the first one might not be original, but I'm not 100% certain. They usually look like the one on the black watch.



Seppo said:


> Re-painted dials and incorrect parts or are they legit? I haven't opened any of them yet but I'm mostly curious, especially about the dials, if I found something that isn't modified.
> 
> View attachment 12651027
> 
> ...


----------



## watcher3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello members,

I am new to this forum and the very reason for registering is my urge to get a Janata.

Last year I stumbled upon HMT Janata and have been waiting for the stock update on hmt website but turns out they stopped production. So, I am thinking about buying one from ebay. As usual I'm concerned about fakes.

If any experience member could help me with this Janata whether its original or a fake one, it would help me a lot.






























I am no expert in watches so, your review helps me a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

watcher3 said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I am new to this forum and the very reason for registering is my urge to get a Janata.
> 
> ...


I am clearly no expert on Janatas, but the dial has a much crisper look than mine. The applied indices are also a good sign, no? Your movement looks exactly like the movement in my franken-Janata and franken-Jawan, and I don't want to sound like a broken record, but boy, they keep really good time, and I've been getting 24+ hours power reserve. 
OP - are these pictures listed by HMT or an eBay seller? 
In the case of my franken-Jawan, the watch I ordered was not the watch in the picture. I didn't send it back because it wasn't worth my time, but now I wish I had, b/c that seller is moving a LOT of merchandise as authentic NOS HMTs and duping a lot of people.
I'll echo advice I received here, and wish I had followed ... buy the seller, not the watch. Easier said than done, but it's the whole premise of the WUS Sales Forum.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a fake dial. It looks quite pretty, but don't buy it if you are expecting an HMT dial.



watcher3 said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I am new to this forum and the very reason for registering is my urge to get a Janata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi.

Just for info, my experience is that this movement normally has a power reserve of between about 41 and 44 hours when running correctly.



Vioviv said:


> I've been getting 24+ hours power reserve.


----------



## watcher3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi _Vioviv,

Thanks a lot for your input. Yes, the dial looks a little different from others. Yes, the images are listed by seller on eBay. And thank you for your prompt reply.

_


----------



## watcher3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello Mike_1,

What do you think about the rest - strap, case and the movement? Can I go for it and seller is asking just around $25 on eBay.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The movement is correct, but we don't know how well it runs. The strap is almost always worthless on these watches, but I can't see enough of it to be certain about this one. The case is probably OK, but the seller hasn't shown the caseback, which is sometimes faked.

$25 is between five and ten times what you can buy fake dial HMTs for on market stalls in India.

As you are in India, why not try buying direct from HMT? You can do so on their website, and will obtain an unused watch. They have had some Janatas recently. If you want one, you will have to check regularly as traders are buying them in bulk to re-sell at inflated prices.

Good luck!



watcher3 said:


> Hello Mike_1,
> 
> What do you think about the rest - strap, case and the movement? Can I go for it and seller is asking just around $25 on eBay.


----------



## watcher3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> The movement is correct, but we don't know how well it runs. The strap is almost always worthless on these watches, but I can't see enough of it to be certain about this one. The case is probably OK, but the seller hasn't shown the caseback, which is sometimes faked.
> 
> $25 is between five and ten times what you can buy fake dial HMTs for on market stalls in India.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike,

I called the HMT Bangalore and they said they might have Janatas in store so I'll try there through a friend.

Thank you.


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello All,

I have a request for any India based WUS member. I have found my grail HMT on the OLX site and was hoping to get help procuring it and sending it to the US. I'd be happy to pay the additional costs incurred (INR or USD). Please PM if you can help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

I am looking for a Janata the regular version not Art deco and the Hindi version. Anyone is able to sell one here?


----------



## watcher3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dear thepilot,

Please see my post in the previous page. I found some Janatas on eBay and not convinced about their genuineness. I don't have a good eye and knowledge, so, if you happen to check eBay or if you find any original pieces, please let me know too.

Thank you.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Stopped in at the HMT showrooms in Bangalore. Didn't have what I was looking for (an HMT Dual Time quartz) but there was this nice blue Avinash. Doesn't fit, and it might be an impulse buy turned catch and release. Lovely little watch though.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

watcher3 said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> I called the HMT Bangalore and they said they might have Janatas in store so I'll try there through a friend.
> 
> Thank you.


They currently have the Janata deluxe on hand. Like this, but with long indecies instead of numerals. Very clean simple dial.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

People staying in India should try hmt site too , something or other keeps popping up. e.g. janata deluxe pic posted by macosie

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1912/product-details/janata-dlx-wd-ara-ss.htm


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

I bought this watch to begin with Hmt, what do you think of it ?
VINTAGE HMT JANATA WINDING INDIAN MEN&apos;S WATCH lot924-a72388-2 | eBay

Is there any other model you would recommend ? (with leather strap if possible)

Are there some famous/well known sellers ?

Thank you


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It has a fake dial. If you don't want a fake dial, you may be able to cancel the purchase if you act quickly.

If you want a watch with a real HMT dial and are in India, you will be able to buy one at the moment from hmtwatches.in as they are clearing their inventory.



manchette said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought this watch to begin with Hmt, what do you think of it ?
> VINTAGE HMT JANATA WINDING INDIAN MEN&apos;S WATCH lot924-a72388-2 | eBay
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

They sent it already. 
Why is the dial fake ? Is the movement ok ? 


I'm not in India. Do they ship elsewhere ? Or any other good shop ?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

1. This isn't how HMT made them, although this one has been laid out similarly to a specific model of Janata from the 1980's. The seller's comment "Professionally refurbished dial" is one way of describing such dials. The vast majority of HMT watches on sale online are like this. There is no shame in owning them, but you did ask!

2. The movement appears to be an HMT one. You'll know whether it's OK when you know how well it runs. Sometimes they run very well.

3. They don't, unfortunately. The few ebay sellers that concentrate on watches with original dials are usually rather expensive. What's your budget? Sometimes the sellers of watches like the one you ordered slip in one or two to their listings that have original dials. If you can train yourself to identify genuine dials, you might be able to pick one up that way.

Good luck!



manchette said:


> They sent it already.
> Why is the dial fake ? Is the movement ok ?
> 
> I'm not in India. Do they ship elsewhere ? Or any other good shop ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

So what's typical of a genuine dial so that i can know when i see one ?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

There are thousands of different HMT dials.

Perhaps for now the best advice is to look at lots of photos of different genuine watches (the HMT threads here in WUS are a good place to start), and be aware that when a seller has large numbers of watches exactly the same for sale, it would be a big coincidence if they all happened to have been bought secondhand at once (it can happen when watches are NOS, but normally this is a big warning of frankenwatches). Also always remember that HMT listings where a seller states that the dial has been "professionally refurbished" or similar are usually for watches where the dials have been produced in a backstreet factory to replace what was originally fitted.



manchette said:


> So what's typical of a genuine dial so that i can know when i see one ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

So buying a real one is difficult it looks like. From members here that live in India maybe ?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's probably the best way. But in the meantime you can hopefully enjoy the one that's on the way. At least its dial is in the style of a real one. A lot of people seem to fall for fantasy dials that bear no resemblance to any HMT ever produced .



manchette said:


> So buying a real one is difficult it looks like. From members here that live in India maybe ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I'm still expecting it, i hope i won't be too disappointed. I was expecting i could find some interesting Hmts easily but it look a bit thougher.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> That's a fake dial. It looks quite pretty, but don't buy it if you are expecting an HMT dial.


I have a similar Janata to the one you commented on but the word "India" is in a different position on the dial. Is this also a fake dial? (it was sold as new or NOS, was in mint condition on arrival and had HMT paperwork). Here's a shot of it:








I purchased the green Pilot below assuming that it was probably a redial but I liked the look of it. I've had it for several years and the only problem was a loose stem that I was able to re-secure.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

So, decided to get some watches from the HMT website. I'm in Bangalore, so I get them sent to my place. It's not too bad a deal. I have no idea how the ebay sellers price their watches, because I'm getting the factory price, which makes me go hmmmmm...
These are guaranteed original, and I have the invoice to prove it. 

Avinash BL- WD SS - Blue Dial









Janata Arabic SS - Art-deco numerals









Vijay NL (s) BD - Black









Kohinoor BD









Not likely to keep all of them, just trying to decide which ones (See F29). 
The bracelets are sadly all too small for me. lol.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Some HMT acquired last week.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Was at HMT having them look at my old Chirag and I picked up a new one. Maybe to let go. 
(Hopefully the images attach... Argh)









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Is anyone seeing the pics I attached today? I'm ready to throw my phone, camera, laptop and desktop out the window.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

macosie said:


> Is anyone seeing the pics I attached today? I'm ready to throw my phone, camera, laptop and desktop out the window.


Having the same issue here ... I've had one pic that didn't show up in the "preview post" option, but ended up as an attachment on the actual post where I was complaining about not being able to post pics. Your last post (#2063) has 2 pics of the new Chirags showing up.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Your Avinash/ Vijay/ Kohinoor post shows three good photos and the Chirag two, Marc. I don't know why they haven't totally cracked the flaky image uploading, but it seems to have worked this time...even if it said it hadn't!



macosie said:


> Is anyone seeing the pics I attached today? I'm ready to throw my phone, camera, laptop and desktop out the window.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks guys. Was totally driving me crazy. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## watcher3 (Nov 14, 2017)

macosie said:


> Thanks guys. Was totally driving me crazy.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hello macoise,

Would you be willing to sell "Janata" if you have one? Or please let me know if Janatas are available in HTM showrooms or if you have any genuine seller' details.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Had one and sold it. I won't be back in Bangalore until the 2nd week of January. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

*Anyone know if these dials are genuine?*

Hi guys, spotted these this evening at a local store in Bangalore. I noticed the crown is missing on one. Can anyone tell me if the dials appear genuine, please? Thanks very much!


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Trying to attach the picture again...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Anyone know if these dials are genuine?*



Sushanth said:


> Hi guys, spotted these this evening at a local store in Bangalore. I noticed the crown is missing on one. Can anyone tell me if the dials appear genuine, please? Thanks very much!


Most or all of those appear to have fake dials. I would avoid this shop.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Anyone know if these dials are genuine?*

If you are in Bangalore, hopefully you can get to the HMT official outlet.



Mike_1 said:


> Most or all of those appear to have fake dials. I would avoid this shop.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Anyone know if these dials are genuine?*



Mike_1 said:


> If you are in Bangalore, hopefully you can get to the HMT official outlet.


The one in the HMT layout is easiest to park at, but out of the way. 
The one on Belary, if your heading into town from the North is just past the Shell Station, before the turn to Mehkri Circle turnoff. I think you may be able to park inside, otherwise it's a PITA. This location had more selection when I was there than the HMT layout. 
There is a shop in the Unity Building, Sampangi Rama Nagar that had a lot of nice, proper looking HMT watches.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Looks like they have aftermarket dials. 
Try the HMT website for HMT watches, Janata, Kohinoor, Vijay keep coming up there. 
That way you are sure that you are getting a genuine one.


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Great, thanks for the info, guys! I'll avoid. Yes, I've been scouting the HMT website, and recently got myself a Janata Deluxe with Roman numerals! Love it! Red seconds hand too! Many thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks, macosie. I live in the North, so all three outlets are easy to reach. I didn't realize that the outlets were still selling. For a brief period, there was an outlet in Barton Centre on MG Road, but I was told that was closed later. I assumed the others closed too... This is on the cards this weekend then!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Excellent last model Janata - congratulations. The Pilot is a fantasy dial in an interesting colour.



tcl said:


> I have a similar Janata to the one you commented on but the word "India" is in a different position on the dial. Is this also a fake dial? (it was sold as new or NOS, was in mint condition on arrival and had HMT paperwork). Here's a shot of it:
> View attachment 12684611
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

I am not familiar with the brand, but does HMT make automatic watches? what about quartz? I took a quick glance at the website above and the vintage style of the watches makes me think they are manual wind watches (which is not exactly what I am looking for). If the watches that I asked for above exist, can someone post the links?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

F91 said:


> I am not familiar with the brand, but does HMT make automatic watches? what about quartz? I took a quick glance at the website above and the vintage style of the watches makes me think they are manual wind watches (which is not exactly what I am looking for). If the watches that I asked for above exist, can someone post the links?


HMT made quartz, automatics and hand-wind mechanicals. 
I've seen a few automatics but I really didn't think they had much personality. They did make some nice quartz watches and some junk ones, but the real soul of HMT was in their mechanicals. Some of the Indian members here should be able to give you a better idea of the significance of the brand.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

HMT made many, many automatic watches, and many, many quartz watches. Although the website is not exactly spectacularly good, it does at least enable you to see something of the range of inventory left or recently available, and in particular, it is easy to view them grouped together according to movement type.

Basically, in the drop-down menu under "products", "eco friend Automatic" is automatics, "eco frnd Mechl" are manual wind, and everything else I've seen is quartz.

The quartz watches currently available appear to have been made at various times between about 5+/10/20+ years ago. The mechanical watches have mostly been assembled recently from existing parts stockpiled over many years, in some cases finished with new, bought in parts.

You probably know this, but HMT no longer does any manufacturing, and effectively has not done so for several years. The assembly being carried out recently has been done on a contract basis by third parties.

When existing inventory (and that being assembled) has been liquidated, that will be the end. But for those just wishing to acquire an HMT watch, it seems more than probable that there will always be one or two of the 110 million + created in circulation. Some of these may even retain their original dials for a few more years before eventually succumbing to the rather powerful Indian backstreet re-dialling industry!

The watches are very much worthy of investigation by all those interested in watches.



F91 said:


> I am not familiar with the brand, but does HMT make automatic watches? what about quartz? I took a quick glance at the website above and the vintage style of the watches makes me think they are manual wind watches (which is not exactly what I am looking for). If the watches that I asked for above exist, can someone post the links?


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pre-owned rajats, received today.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

If I can ask, where in Bangalore are people seeing HMT for sale?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Look just a few posts up in this thread, where the details of current HMT outlet locations have been posted.



Disneydave said:


> If I can ask, where in Bangalore are people seeing HMT for sale?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Congratulations. These are great watches - I hope you will enjoy them!



ksrao_74 said:


> Pre-owned rajats, received today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Congratulations. These are great watches - I hope you will enjoy them!


PS, is that an HMT bracelet on the black one?


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mike_1 said:


> PS, is that an HMT bracelet on the black one?


Thanks mike. 
Black rajat has HMT stamped bracelet.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

New to the thread, new to HMT. I see them in the wrist parade thread sometimes. I think I'd like to add one to my collection.

I'd like something with hands that are long enough for the dial. Minutes hand should extend past the hour markers, hours hand should extend just up to the hours markers. Seconds hand should be notably different than the minutes hand, for easy legibility at a glance. Preferably not daupine hands; I have enough watches with those.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Look just a few posts up in this thread, where the details of current HMT outlet locations have been posted.


Yup, I see now - thanks! Looks like the Tapatalk didn't load all the messages before. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> New to the thread, new to HMT. I see them in the wrist parade thread sometimes. I think I'd like to add one to my collection.
> 
> I'd like something with hands that are long enough for the dial. Minutes hand should extend past the hour markers, hours hand should extend just up to the hours markers. Seconds hand should be notably different than the minutes hand, for easy legibility at a glance. Preferably not daupine hands; I have enough watches with those.
> 
> Any recommendations?


The hour hand falls just a bit short of the hour markers but this meets your other criteria.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

tcl said:


> The hour hand falls just a bit short of the hour markers but this meets your other criteria.
> 
> View attachment 12734195


Looks great! Is there anything similar, but with wider hands? This one is very similar to my Shanghai "Peace":


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Looks great! Is there anything similar, but with wider hands? ...


I'll defer to the HMT experts on that question. I've only owned 4 HMTs and two of them were re-dials.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice - I thought so.



ksrao_74 said:


> Thanks mike.
> Black rajat has HMT stamped bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

If you want that dial, you can fit HMT Pilot hands to it, or you can even buy it with HMT Pilot hands as some were made that way for the Japanese market.

The HMT Pilot looks like this:











Smaug said:


> Looks great! Is there anything similar, but with wider hands? This one is very similar to my Shanghai "Peace":


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*

Tapatalk delayed double post.


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

macosie said:


> Mike_1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are in Bangalore, hopefully you can get to the HMT official outlet.
> ...


I finally managed to visit the HMT Showroom in Jalahalli - HMT Chinar Watches. The only auto in there were 4 Apoorva Deluxes (I'm after a black dial Sourabh Supreme), but they had several mechanicals available. Including a Janata Deluxe with 4 applied markers at 3, 6, 9 and 12 positions, red seconds hand. I also noticed a Shrawan, it has a neat pattern. I'm not much for yellow or gold dial faces, so that knocks off a very large number of models!

More interestingly, in the evening I went to my local HMT service center to get a table clock repaired. He has a Dilip that I'm going back to see about, in the morning! I've never seen one before, but automatic + steel + white dial face is a clincher. The movement seemed a little stuck, probably needs servicing. If it works fine, this will be my newest! Wish me luck, folks!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good luck.

There are very few automatics from HMT at the moment, as you've discovered...but a Dilip would be a nice score!



Sushanth said:


> I finally managed to visit the HMT Showroom in Jalahalli - HMT Chinar Watches. The only auto in there were 4 Apoorva Deluxes (I'm after a black dial Sourabh Supreme), but they had several mechanicals available. Including a Janata Deluxe with 4 applied markers at 3, 6, 9 and 12 positions, red seconds hand. I also noticed a Shrawan, it has a neat pattern. I'm not much for yellow or gold dial faces, so that knocks off a very large number of models!
> 
> More interestingly, in the evening I went to my local HMT service center to get a table clock repaired. He has a Dilip that I'm going back to see about, in the morning! I've never seen one before, but automatic + steel + white dial face is a clincher. The movement seemed a little stuck, probably needs servicing. If it works fine, this will be my newest! Wish me luck, folks!


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> *There are very few automatics from HMT at the moment*, as you've discovered...but a Dilip would be a nice score!





Mike_1 said:


> *HMT made many, many automatic watches*, and many, many quartz watches. Although the website is not exactly spectacularly good, it does at least enable you to see something of the range of inventory left or recently available, and in particular, it is easy to view them grouped together according to movement type.
> 
> Basically, in the drop-down menu under "products", "eco friend Automatic" is automatics, "eco frnd Mechl" are manual wind, and everything else I've seen is quartz.
> 
> ...


Your 2 posts contradict each other.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Are you sure?



F91 said:


> Your 2 posts contradict each other.


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

repost


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

My Roman Janata Deluxe from the HMT website, from last week. I distinctly remember ordering the white dial, but the one sent is silver. Unless HMT actually meant it to be silver, I think I like this one better! Love the railway track minute markers around the Roman numerals. Switched the bracelet for a strap. It lost a minute over 5 days, which I think is excellent!


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Aaand I just got the Dilip too! There's a little nick on the dial face above the word Automatic, but I'm willing to live with that.


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Several more models for sale at my service center, including a strange black pilot in a gold case. The service center guy himself was surprised, but the factory told him they're putting together basically whatever they can find. 

He has a nice (and quite rare from what I understand) Tareeq, but I just can't get myself to wear that much gold color on my wrist! 

The Kailash is used, but in good condition. All others are new. And finally, the gold pilot with a black strap.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Congratulations on the Janata DL and Dilip!

That black Pilot looks pretty odd in a GP case, doesn't it?! The other ones they have look great, and some of them are not particularly common, I think!



Sushanth said:


> Several more models for sale at my service center, including a strange black pilot in a gold case. The service center guy himself was surprised, but the factory told him they're putting together basically whatever they can find.
> 
> He has a nice (and quite rare from what I understand) Tareeq, but I just can't get myself to wear that much gold color on my wrist!
> 
> The Kailash is used, but in good condition. All others are new. And finally, the gold pilot with a black strap.


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks, Mike! It's been keeping good time so far. I'll know accuracies in a few days. 

Yup, I agree that the GP Pilot does look a little odd but it was still quite a looker.


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

I see most of the Janatas on the HMT website are listed as "Stock awaited" - I assume that means they're long gone, not that there's more somewhere waiting to come into the warehouse?


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

ZuluTimeAlpha said:


> I see most of the Janatas on the HMT website are listed as "Stock awaited" - I assume that means they're long gone, not that there's more somewhere waiting to come into the warehouse?


They keep popping up, I got lucky with a Janata Arabic WD SS last week on the site. Keep at it my fried, you might get lucky. :-!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

macosie said:


> Had one and sold it. I won't be back in Bangalore until the 2nd week of January.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I was the lucky buyer! The Janata and the Avinash arrived on Saturday. Felt like early Christmas gifts. Thanks again Marc!

















Couldn't quite get the bracelet sized, so I'm wearing the Janata on a Barton NATO today. I'm going to give the Avinash to my assistant as a Christmas gift, who is well on the road to becoming a WIS, which I suppose was inevitable after working for me for 3 years.









I have to say, the Janata looks fabulous! The domed acrylic crystal is gorgeous, and I love the deco numerals. And both watches are keeping pretty great time, going on about 29 hours since I gave them a full wind. Again, thank you Macosie, much obliged!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, that white pilot is a special edition done for WUS affordables forum only 500.Forgive me if I've answered this already.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*



Vioviv said:


> I was the lucky buyer! The Janata and the Avinash arrived on Saturday. Felt like early Christmas gifts. Thanks again Marc!
> 
> View attachment 12740893
> 
> ...


That Nato looks good on the Janata. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

All it means is they aren't offering any for sale at the moment 

They have been getting some periodically. They sell fast and each batch tends to be available for only a few hours or so.



ZuluTimeAlpha said:


> I see most of the Janatas on the HMT website are listed as "Stock awaited" - I assume that means they're long gone, not that there's more somewhere waiting to come into the warehouse?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi, i received this one today VINTAGE HMT JANATA WINDING INDIAN MEN&apos;S WATCH lot924-a72388-2 | eBay 
it took more than one month but it looks like it's working.
How many turns do i need to wind it fully ?

Thanks


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Until it stops. If it is working properly, you will be able to make about 20 complete rotations of the crown before that happens.

But the important thing is until it stops.



manchette said:


> Hi, i received this one today VINTAGE HMT JANATA WINDING INDIAN MEN&apos;S WATCH lot924-a72388-2 | eBay
> it took more than one month but it looks like it's working.
> How many turns do i need to wind it fully ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I was afraid to break something but it appears to stop quite frankly, so it is easy to know when to stop. Thank you.
I will see if there is a power reserve now.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It would be hard to break the mainspring this way, although I'm not saying it is impossible!

The number of turns you needed to wind it to reach that point gives a good general indication of the power reserve - or of course you can now see how long it will run before it stops. Good luck!



manchette said:


> I was afraid to break something but it appears to stop quite frankly, so it is easy to know when to stop. Thank you.
> I will see if there is a power reserve now.


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Can anyone here post wrist shots and dial face close-ups of the black Sourabh Supreme please?


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Sushanth said:


> Can anyone here post wrist shots and dial face close-ups of the black Sourabh Supreme please?


Nevermind guys, I just ordered it on the HMT Website. Suddenly showed up as available! I'll know in a day or two when it arrives. Thank you anyway!


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy New Year, everyone! My Sourabh Supreme is here! I didn't realize that this has a quick-set Day as well, by winding the crown in the opposite direction (while setting date). My other automatics (Vishwa, Akhil, Dilip) all require tedious amounts of winding to get to a certain day. Perhaps all Supreme / Premium movements have quick-setting of day as well? Is the movement based on the 8200 Series of Miyota? Here are some pics. 

The case appears much larger than I'd thought; so much so that the crown appears to be tiny and forgotten, towards the bottom. 

Not a big fan of the blunted hands, but it is quite handsome overall.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy New Year.

Your watch actually contains a Miyota 8200 movement. You have now been liberated from the pain of the non-quickset day!



Sushanth said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! My Sourabh Supreme is here! I didn't realize that this has a quick-set Day as well, by winding the crown in the opposite direction (while setting date). My other automatics (Vishwa, Akhil, Dilip) all require tedious amounts of winding to get to a certain day. Perhaps all Supreme / Premium movements have quick-setting of day as well? Is the movement based on the 8200 Series of Miyota? Here are some pics.
> 
> The case appears much larger than I'd thought; so much so that the crown appears to be tiny and forgotten, towards the bottom.
> 
> Not a big fan of the blunted hands, but it is quite handsome overall.


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha... Liberated indeed! Thanks, Mike. Keeping pretty good time so far, checked against the Tickoprint app.


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha (Dec 11, 2017)

My newest acquisition is this HMT Janata I bought for practically nothing off eBay - I figured it was likely a frankenwatch and at best, a redial but I'm still really happy with it and it keeps excellent time!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Janata Arabic on a Vintage Kvarnsjo Leather Strap


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Stopped by the HMT showroom on Belary Rd in Bangalore. Didn't see what I wanted, when the salesman asked if I wanted to see a Janata. Then he pulled out this Janata and 2 Shiv Ram watches.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow! Excellent find! Anything else in the automatics and hand-winders that might be of interest to us mortals who are new to HMT? Been meaning to go, but they're closed on Saturdays.


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Just received a black dial Akash from the website. Switched to a leather strap. The watch is lovely, with fixed gold coloured indices at 3, 6, 9 and 12 o clock positions. The winding is especially smooth, though it's a little hard to get a grip on the crown for some reason.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I know I shouldn't have but I really liked this dial.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonmasi (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi, I am from Australia and new to the forum. I just received my Janata today. 
Just want to ask if anyone could tell if this a genuine hmt? Thanks. I’ve changed the original plastic band to a leather one.


----------



## Tonmasi (Feb 11, 2018)

Tonmasi said:


> Hi, I am from Australia and new to the forum. I just received my Janata today.
> Just want to ask if anyone could tell if this a genuine hmt? Thanks. I've changed the original plastic band to a leather one.


Just posting a better photo


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

Tonmasi said:


> Hi, I am from Australia and new to the forum. I just received my Janata today.
> Just want to ask if anyone could tell if this a genuine hmt? Thanks. I've changed the original plastic band to a leather one.


Looks pretty good! Where did you buy it if I may ask? If it is a fake then it seems very well made, it could also be a new/NOS piece from HMT.


----------



## Tonmasi (Feb 11, 2018)

algoth said:


> Tonmasi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am from Australia and new to the forum. I just received my Janata today.
> ...


 Thanks for replying! I've got it from Ebay.


----------



## Kotyal (Feb 20, 2018)

macosie said:


> Stopped by the HMT showroom on Belary Rd in Bangalore. Didn't see what I wanted, when the salesman asked if I wanted to see a Janata. Then he pulled out this Janata and 2 Shiv Ram watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you pay for it?


----------



## dps (Mar 15, 2018)

HMT Kohinoor.


----------



## dps (Mar 15, 2018)

HMT Kohinoor.
View attachment 12975941


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

I just want to chime in and express the love affair I've built with this brand. I bought an HMT "Slim" a few years ago, which I have found out through the wisdom of this forum that is not an original HMT watch but a modification. I love it though, I can't believe the amount of value, history, and craftsmanship that can be had at such a low price. I ordered myself a "real" HMT Pilot a few weeks ago that I am ecstatic to receive. I hope to get a Janata soon as well with arabic numberals, but haven't found one I liked on eBay yet.


----------



## janhm (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi 

Did HMT really make Janta Urdu dial version ? I see lot of Urdu versions on ebay , But read somewhere that HMT never made urdu dial whatever we see on ebay are franken. 
did any one confirm ?


----------



## dps (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

janhm said:


> Hi
> 
> Did HMT really make Janta Urdu dial version ? I see lot of Urdu versions on ebay , But read somewhere that HMT never made urdu dial whatever we see on ebay are franken.
> did any one confirm ?


Excuse my ignorance, but is there a difference between Urdu numerals and Devanagari numerals? The wording of the question might determine the answer you get.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## janhm (Mar 18, 2018)

I am referring above Urdu dial. Not devanagari.


----------



## janhm (Mar 18, 2018)

macosie said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but is there a difference between Urdu numerals and Devanagari numerals? The wording of the question might determine the answer you get.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Could you check the pic uploaded?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry, I'd not heard of those numbers referred to as 'urdu' but as 'hindu-arabic.' That might make the diffetence too. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## janhm (Mar 18, 2018)

macosie said:


> Sorry, I'd not heard of those numbers referred to as 'urdu' but as 'hindu-arabic.' That might make the diffetence too.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Ok , Coming back to the main question, do you think the watch is not Franken one?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

janhm said:


> View attachment 13001939
> 
> 
> I am referring above Urdu dial. Not devanagari.


To my knowledge, HMT has not made the Janata with this dial. They did make a Quartz model called HGGL51 with numerals in this script. hope this helps.


----------



## janhm (Mar 18, 2018)

hari317 said:


> To my knowledge, HMT has not made the Janata with this dial. They did make a Quartz model called HGGL51 with numerals in this script. hope this helps.


Thanks, hari .
Well I have bought a Franken one from eBay, learned the lesson I must have checked here or somewhere before I made the decision.
I started to collect HMT mechanicals recently.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

HMT didn't make Urdu Janata dials.



janhm said:


> Hi
> 
> Did HMT really make Janta Urdu dial version ? I see lot of Urdu versions on ebay , But read somewhere that HMT never made urdu dial whatever we see on ebay are franken.
> did any one confirm ?


----------



## Immeen04 (Mar 26, 2018)

This is a pic from the HMT website


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt 
OGSL 03 BD , BL and HGGL 51 WD URDU
These quartz watches are in URDU , devnagari is different . There's also a rectangular shaped one in URDU , and that too is quartz.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Recent acquisitions









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dps (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Say hello to my little friend! My name is Karan which is a colloquial derivation of 'Karna'. This watch is understated elegance at it's finest and has a pleasant story to boot. While I was finalizing the deal to purchase the watch with the seller via WhatsApp, a customer walked into his shop in India wanting to get her watch repaired. The seller inquired where she lived and by pure chance, she was located in the US less than 2 hrs. from me. The customer (very graciously) agreed to take my watch back with her. While retrieving the watch from her, I had a wonderful conversation with her and her husband and a great friendship was formed. Tea, snacks, conversation and HMT - perfect! 









I've replaced the NATO strap shown above with a leather (black lizard grain) one.


----------



## qwedc (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone have a tip for the best place to get an authentic Janata? Are there any eBay sellers I can trust?


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

qwedc said:


> Anyone have a tip for the best place to get an authentic Janata? Are there any eBay sellers I can trust?


eBay.com is mostly redials/frankens, but you might have better luck on eBay.in. They'll likely ship overseas as well if you ask them.


----------



## qwedc (Jul 17, 2012)

algoth said:


> eBay.com is mostly redials/frankens, but you might have better luck on eBay.in. They'll likely ship overseas as well if you ask them.


Awesome, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

algoth said:


> eBay.com is mostly redials/frankens, but you might have better luck on eBay.in. They'll likely ship overseas as well if you ask them.


Same issue with a majority of sellers on ebay.in too, better to get it verified by posting pics on the forum before you buy , guys here can help.All the best


----------



## qwedc (Jul 17, 2012)

the one said:


> Same issue with a majority of sellers on ebay.in too, better to get it verified by posting pics on the forum before you buy , guys here can help.All the best


Would I just post it in a thread like this? Or start a new one?
I still don't quite understand the forum etiquette!


----------



## janhm (Mar 18, 2018)

qwedc said:


> Would I just post it in a thread like this? Or start a new one?
> I still don't quite understand the forum etiquette!


No need to start new thread , jst post it here , you will get help in a day or two


----------



## dps (Mar 15, 2018)

Real or Fake? Please help me.


----------



## dps (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Drangar123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello,

Not sure if I'm posting in the right place, but I was looking to buy HMT Janata 17 jewels, locally.

Here is the seller's link: https://www.okazii.ro/ceas-mecanic-...derstand if this is a genuine watch?
Thanks!


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Unfortunately, it is not original.


Drangar123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not sure if I'm posting in the right place, but I was looking to buy HMT Janata 17 jewels, locally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drangar123 (Apr 24, 2018)

kkindaface said:


> Unfortunately, it is not original.


Appreciate your input, Sir!

I'll pass then.

Thanks!


----------



## janhm (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Everyone ,

Anyone willing to sell or help me get one hmt pilot original watch ? 

Thanks,


----------



## Yaatri (May 19, 2018)

*Deciphering an hmt Kailash case code*

My first time here. Afrer wearing an old Favre Leuba that had been given to my father when he was a young lad in the 60s, Sandoz (bought from an airport in Europe), Timex Jules Jergensen and some other unknwn brands, I bought my first hmt--Rajat with code 650191 in 1992, followed by an Ashraya with case code 650190 in 1993. If my understanding is correct, these two watches must be from 1991 and 1990

I own three hmt watches--Rajat, Ashraya(both bought from an authroised hmt dealer in Delhi in the 90s and Kailash bought sometime in early 2000s. My question pertains to the Kailash that I bought from a local watch shop (not sure if it was an authorised dealer). It still works but I am wondering of it;s real hmt. The case has a 6digit identifier 505095. If this case code is a valid hmt case code, how do I decipher it? If not, it might be fake. It has a black dial and the day is bilingaual--Hindi and English. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Deciphering an hmt Kailash case code*



Yaatri said:


> My first time here. Afrer wearing an old Favre Leuba that had been given to my father when he was a young lad in the 60s, Sandoz (bought from an airport in Europe), Timex Jules Jergensen and some other unknwn brands, I bought my first hmt--Rajat with code 650191 in 1992, followed by an Ashraya with case code 650190 in 1993. If my understanding is correct, these two watches must be from 1991 and 1990
> 
> I own three hmt watches--Rajat, Ashraya(both bought from an authroised hmt dealer in Delhi in the 90s and Kailash bought sometime in early 2000s. My question pertains to the Kailash that I bought from a local watch shop (not sure if it was an authorised dealer). It still works but I am wondering of it;s real hmt. The case has a 6digit identifier 505095. If this case code is a valid hmt case code, how do I decipher it? If not, it might be fake. It has a black dial and the day is bilingaual--Hindi and English. Thanks in advance.


HMT caseback codes don't seem to me to be entirely consistent or reliable. My impression is that different factories used different codes at different times, and I also observe that very large numbers of cases with the same particular sets of numbers seem to be in circulation.

If you are worried about the authenticity of your watch, please post photos of it here. You will get at least one opinion, and probably several.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Tonmasi said:


> Just posting a better photo


You have bought an entirely genuine Janata whose case was made at the Chinar factory in 1998. The plastic band was standard ex-factory equipment for a period a few years ago.


----------



## Yaatri (May 19, 2018)

*Thanks so much*



Mike_1 said:


> HMT caseback codes don't seem to me to be entirely consistent or reliable. My impression is that different factories used different codes at different times, and I also observe that very large numbers of cases with the same particular sets of numbers seem to be in circulation.
> 
> If you are worried about the authenticity of your watch, please post photos of it here. You will get at least one opinion, and probably several.


Thanks very much for your response Mike. I was not sure whether I had posted my query in the right forum. I shall search for how to post pictures here. I should appreciate it very much if you could point me in the right direction as far as posting pictures is concreted.


----------



## Yaatri (May 19, 2018)

*Re: Thanks so much*

I found a thread on how to post pictures. I hope it works. Thanks again.


----------



## Yaatri (May 19, 2018)

Here are pictures of the dial and the case.


----------



## Yaatri (May 19, 2018)

Oops. Somehow the picture of the case was left out.


----------



## Yaatri (May 19, 2018)

Mike_1 said:


> You have bought an entirely genuine Janata whose case was made at the Chinar factory in 1998. The plastic band was standard ex-factory equipment for a period a few years ago.


I thought that only one factory made automatic hmt watches!


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

popular-vintage on eBay.in was an HMT authorized dealer and in my dealings with them, they have always supplied genuine pieces.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yaatri said:


> Here are pictures of the dial and the case.


Hi. I am not 100% certain your watch has not had a bit of work done on its case or dial, or that its hands are definitely original, but hope that others more familiar with this model will chip in with firm and informed opinions. Hopefully it is indeed entirely authentic.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yaatri said:


> I thought that only one factory made automatic hmt watches!


I believe that most or all HMT automatic watches were made at the Bangalore 2 factory, but I don't know if this definitely applies also to the period after the switch to bought-in Miyota 8200 movements. Perhaps someone can enlighten me on this.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

***VINTAGE** HMT PILOT and HMT JAWAN photos...*


----------



## Ragster91 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*

Hi guys! Found this HMT Pilot in my grandfather's closet - sent it in for a full servicing as it has sentimental value.

I would like to know if any of you can shed on light on this piece or its originality. Thanks!































- - - Updated - - -

Hi guys! Found this HMT Pilot in my grandfather's closet - sent it in for a full servicing as it has sentimental value.

I would like to know if any of you can shed on light on this piece or its originality. Thanks!


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

*Chirag (blue dial; odd case size)*

Blue dial Chirag. Was waiting for this to show up for months. Finally ordered it from HMT's website last week. The watch arrived in Delhi in four days from Jalahalli, which is pretty remarkable.

The watch case seems bigger than my other Chirag (brown). Overall, this one looks a bit more substantial and the profile is more "rounded", if that makes sense.

The stock steel band HMT sent was horrible cheap folded steel. So got a modest leather upgrade. I wonder what caused the variation in the case. Perhaps it's a case of new and old stock being cobbled together, now that we have the millennium TBC reissues listed as well.

This is easily my most "70's retro" style watch.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey..... I never thought this thread would be still running after all these years. Great to see it still alive. 👍🏼


----------



## RebelAnarchistt (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello this is my first time posting on this forum although I have been a frequent visitor almost daily. I'm looking for a simple affordable white dial elegant watch. I came across the HMT Janata while looking into the bulova 96B104. I found out that there are many "fake" HMT's sold online and say a comment saying it would be a good idea to post a picture here and find out if its real. Thank you.


----------



## RebelAnarchistt (Dec 9, 2015)

]Hello this is my first time posting on this forum although I have been a frequent visitor almost daily. I'm looking for a simple affordable white dial elegant watch. I came across the HMT Janata while looking into the bulova 96B104. I found out that there are many "fake" HMT's sold online and say a comment saying it would be a good idea to post a picture here and find out if its real. Thank you.

View attachment 13620303


----------



## RebelAnarchistt (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry for posting twice as I can't find the delete option.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

RebelAnarchistt said:


> ]Hello this is my first time posting on this forum although I have been a frequent visitor almost daily. I'm looking for a simple affordable white dial elegant watch. I came across the HMT Janata while looking into the bulova 96B104. I found out that there are many "fake" HMT's sold online and say a comment saying it would be a good idea to post a picture here and find out if its real. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 13620303


Sir, this is counterfeit dial. Pls do not buy 
Real review is here


----------



## RebelAnarchistt (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you so much. I appreciate your help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj68 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, I just took delivery of NASS 12 SS from HMT India shop. I know the watch is legit but I wonder if someone can help me with the date code embossed on the back. Also what size the straopp this watch will take, I am not sure if it is 22 mm or 24 mm. SS bracelet is just meh.... 
Also, i see green dots on dial but am not sure if it is radium? It appears to me just colored dots there.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

*HMT KOHINOOR SIL LO*

HMT KOHINOOR WD SIL LO, bought from the hmt website here in India(I live in chennai)... just arrived today... 20th November 2018... Came with a fault, watch doesn't wind...the crown feels stuck with too much resistance..seconds hand doesn't start when I started to wind....

The hmt website shows this as the last in stock, but hmt support tells me they'll replace it..... currently in a dilemma as to send it back to them or to repair/swap the hmt movement froma a local trusted watchmaker.... It's too darn beautiful to be lost... The dial is supposed to be white.... but it's really a sort of off white, parchment like color.... I can't seem to find a someone with a similar dial online... the 1st pic is the real, accurate color of the dial.....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

*Is this HMT Janata authentic?*

I came across this HMT Janata on Amazon, does the dial look authentic to you guys? The seller advertises it as authentic, and not a repainted dial...
I live in India, but HMT's are really pretty rare these days... It's price is listed as 75$ (5300INR)


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

*Re: HMT KOHINOOR SIL LO*



Janardan Shivashankar said:


> HMT KOHINOOR WD SIL LO, bought from the hmt website here in India(I live in chennai)... just arrived today... 20th November 2018... Came with a fault, watch doesn't wind...the crown feels stuck with too much resistance..seconds hand doesn't start when I started to wind....
> 
> The hmt website shows this as the last in stock, but hmt support tells me they'll replace it..... currently in a dilemma as to send it back to them or to repair/swap the hmt movement froma a local trusted watchmaker.... It's too darn beautiful to be lost... The dial is supposed to be white.... but it's really a sort of off white, parchment like color.... I can't seem to find a someone with a similar dial online... the 1st pic is the real, accurate color of the dial.....
> 
> ...


Took my kohinoor to my watch repair guy, the movement was fully jammed, and is now being serviced...
The watch was probably stored at HMT for a long time...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

*Re: HMT KOHINOOR SIL LO*



Janardan Shivashankar said:


> HMT KOHINOOR WD SIL LO, bought from the hmt website here in India(I live in chennai)... just arrived today... 20th November 2018... Came with a fault, watch doesn't wind...the crown feels stuck with too much resistance..seconds hand doesn't start when I started to wind....
> 
> The hmt website shows this as the last in stock, but hmt support tells me they'll replace it..... currently in a dilemma as to send it back to them or to repair/swap the hmt movement froma a local trusted watchmaker.... It's too darn beautiful to be lost... The dial is supposed to be white.... but it's really a sort of off white, parchment like color.... I can't seem to find a someone with a similar dial online... the 1st pic is the real, accurate color of the dial.....
> 
> ...


Took my kohinoor to my watch repair guy, the movement was fully jammed, and is now being serviced...
The watch was probably stored at HMT for a long time...The guy does full service for 250Rs...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Fateh, I’ve sent you a pm, do you still have any black dial military style hmt for sale ? Something like a pilot, Jawan, nishat? Or any tips about where to look?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Fateh, I’ve sent you a pm, do you still have any black dial military style hmt for sale ? Something like a pilot, Jawan, nishat? Or any tips about where to look?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Oops, double post...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Just ordered

1.Janata dlx roman numerals
2.Janata dlx arabic numerals
3.Priya SS blue
4.Avinash blue
5. A Rajini for my mom, and a dark purple leather strap for it

Wish me luck, my dear friends


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Just ordered
> 
> 1.Janata dlx roman numerals
> 2.Janata dlx arabic numerals
> ...


6. And a HMT KAILASH AUTOMATIC(brushed dial with box in centre)..

LOLOL LOST TRACK IN ALL THE EXCITEMENT


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

My HMT Kailash and Janata Dlx are here!























Kailash came on a perfectly matching SS bracelet.
Janata came with a SS bracelet that wasn't very good, it got stuck when I resized it and put it o my pillow, and stracted my lug a little......
Now I put it on a brown leather strap(Kolet, amazon). It was a tight fit...strap was a little too big......I don't think I'll ever be able to take it off without damaging the strap.....


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> My HMT Kailash and Janata Dlx are here!
> 
> View attachment 13681815
> 
> ...


Congratulations on these. Kailash looks particularly nice in my opinion.


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)

Try the Kailash on leather strap, in my opinion it looks much better on leather


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)

View attachment 13686323

Try the Kailash on leather strap, in my opinion it looks much better on leather


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Mayank3004 said:


> View attachment 13686323
> 
> Try the Kailash on leather strap, in my opinion it looks much better on leather


Ohh black leather? thought of it while the watch was being shipped...but after I saw the braclet that came with the watch, it looks nice.... some more pics of yours?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Mayank3004 said:


> View attachment 13686323
> 
> Try the Kailash on leather strap, in my opinion it looks much better on leather


Ohh black leather? thought of it while the watch was being shipped...but after I saw the braclet that came with the watch, it looks nice.... some more pics of yours?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Can Somebody post a pic of a HMT Nova?
I'm seriously considering buying one.....


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

My newly acquired "HMT Pilot". Any experts have thoughts on the authenticity of the watch? Original, Franken, fake? I'm not sure if it shows clearly in the photo, but the dial is textured with rings around the edge of the dial and almost a propeller pattern in the center.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The nearest I would call it would be Franken.


drdas007 said:


> My newly acquired "HMT Pilot". Any experts have thoughts on the authenticity of the watch? Original, Franken, fake? I'm not sure if it shows clearly in the photo, but the dial is textured with rings around the edge of the dial and almost a propeller pattern in the center.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> The nearest I would call it would be Franken.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Hey fateh.... long time since we've heard from you here........


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> The nearest I would call it would be Franken.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Care to elaborate? It is keeping excellent time, however.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

What's there to elaborate.... One look at it and you know. It's nothing like a Pilot, my friend.


drdas007 said:


> Care to elaborate? It is keeping excellent time, however.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> What's there to elaborate.... One look at it and you know. It's nothing like a Pilot, my friend.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


You are the trusted authority on these, so I appreciate your help.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

drdas007 said:


> You are the trusted authority on these, so I appreciate your help.


I;m no authority my friend...just someone who appreciates watches in general and HMT in particular.
To answer your query, I've seen Pilot's of all possible vintage and times...this one in no way is close to any.
Unless it's a very very rare (which I doubt) and a one off piece, it looks like none that I have seen.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Hey fateh.... long time since we've heard from you here........


Just been busy my friend.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Anybody has any idea about the case size of this hmt quartz?
It is really a men's watch, as listed in the website?

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1850/product-details/vgsl-02-bd.htm


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

So eBay.in is closed since August? Who are the trusted sellers on eBay.com?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Happy Hmt Sunday...


----------



## RodrigoAbraham (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm about to buy this used HMT kohinoor on the bay, what do you guys think, is it original? Thank you in advance


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

RodrigoAbraham said:


> I'm about to buy this used HMT kohinoor on the bay, what do you guys think, is it original? Thank you in advance
> View attachment 13721091
> View attachment 13721093


I'm not sure about the dial, but there is no way you should be intentionally choosing a watch with visible rust in its movement. And look at the state of the screw heads! Someone pretty kludgy has had their hands on that!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Duplicate post caused by WUS bug telling me to wait 10 seconds before posting...


----------



## RodrigoAbraham (Dec 10, 2018)

Mike_1 said:


> I'm not sure about the dial, but there is no way you should be intentionally choosing a watch with visible rust in its movement. And look at the state of the screw heads! Someone pretty kludgy has had their hands on that!


Thank you


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Just ordered Black Pilots from the website! I'm ecstatic.... both Pilot bd and Pilot arabic numerals where up..... Also bought a Janata milemium....









But missed a Janata TBC, with blue hands that I also wanted.... sadly....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Wrist pic, my Priya blue, on my B'day dinner


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello. Can anyone pointed who the trusted sellers are on Ebay? I’ve always liked HMT’s and feel like adding a member to my small familiy of three (two White Pilots from the group purchase and one Janata art deco numbers). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello. Can anyone pointed who the trusted sellers are on Ebay? I’ve always liked HMT’s and feel like adding a member to my small familiy of three (two White Pilots from the group purchase and one Janata art deco numbers). Thanks in advance.


----------



## fjaviersaiz (Dec 21, 2018)

Pachuco76 said:


> Hello. Can anyone pointed who the trusted sellers are on Ebay? I've always liked HMT's and feel like adding a member to my small familiy of three (two White Pilots from the group purchase and one Janata art deco numbers). Thanks in advance.


I think almost everyone placed in India. Indian people are very trustworthy in ebay


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

fjaviersaiz said:


> I think almost everyone placed in India. Indian people are very trustworthy in ebay


With so many franken being sold and passed as NOS t's hard to tell who to trust.


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

fjaviersaiz said:


> I think almost everyone placed in India. Indian people are very trustworthy in ebay


With so many frankens being sold and passed as NOS it's hard to tell who to trust.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

My pristine Janata on a bracelet was $18 w/ free shipping.
Keeps near perfect time too.
I couldn't care less if it's a Franken or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)

I yesterday found this Kohinoor and on the dial just beneath the India 023 there's text which reads as "to replace". Does anyone has any idea what it is


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Bought a Full lume Arabic pilot, from hmtwatches.in, recieved this:





















I expected the pilot with all numerals, hand - lumed..... so since when have HMT been making such a pilot???

https://www.hmtwatches.in/3165/product-details/pilot-ara-bd-ls.htm


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

This looks like a case of HMT creating its own frankens now!


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Dan, you might want to repost the image. Can't seem to see it.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

rahulg said:


> This looks like a case of HMT creating its own frankens now!


Yea, that's the same thing I think...

THey probably had some pilot/janata cases left and some pilot hands, but no pilot dials, and crafted something in the backyard......


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Bought a Full lume Arabic pilot, from hmtwatches.in, recieved this:
> 
> View attachment 13747879
> View attachment 13747881
> ...


This really mimics the style and finish of fake dials. I wouldn't be happy with it.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My HMT Janata

Case side is unfinished :-d. Power reserve is about 14 hours. Very vintage looking :-d


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

ronkatct said:


> My HMT Janata
> 
> Case side is unfinished :-d. Power reserve is about 14 hours. Very vintage looking :-d
> 
> View attachment 13787431


That's quite an elegant fake dial.

The movement gives around 41-44 hours when running properly, so one that arrived running for only 14 hours is pretty unwell, I'm afraid.

Most of these have brushed case sides. That actually is how they finished them!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

ronkatct said:


> My HMT Janata
> 
> Case side is unfinished :-d. Power reserve is about 14 hours. Very vintage looking :-d
> 
> View attachment 13787431


That's quite an elegant fake dial.

The movement gives around 41-44 hours when running properly, so one that arrived running for only 14 hours is pretty unwell, I'm afraid.

Most of these have brushed case sides. That actually is how they finished them!


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Mike_1 said:


> That's quite an elegant fake dial.
> 
> The movement gives around 41-44 hours when running properly, so one that arrived running for only 14 hours is pretty unwell, I'm afraid.
> 
> Most of these have brushed case sides. That actually is how they finished them!


Maybe because it is cold in winter and I have not worn the watch. I just wound it and let it run down. Today is the first time I am using it. I bought it for the looks.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

ronkatct said:


> Maybe because it is cold in winter and I have not worn the watch. I just wound it and let it run down. Today is the first time I am using it. I bought it for the looks.


Yep. Looks quite good, and not that far off an HMT dial. But I would let the seller know if it continues to run for only 14 hours.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Modded HMT Pilot:

- Arrived with a stuck stem, which snapped and revealed the stem tube was missing
- Installed a stem tube and matching extended crown to repair the broken stem
- Swapped out the crystal for a heavier duty GS and sealed it with UV cement
- New hands from Otto Frei
- New caseback seal
- Cheapo ebay green nylon band


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

drwelby said:


> Modded HMT Pilot:
> 
> - Swapped out the crystal for a heavier duty GS and sealed it with UV cement
> 
> View attachment 13794049


You swapped it with a crystal from a Grand Seiko? :-(


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> You swapped it with a crystal from a Grand Seiko? :-(


Ha ha, no, GS refers to a brand of crystals. Though looking at my notes, I used a Stella, not a GS.

Some parts I used to get the watch to be water resistant:

Stella WEC 29 high-dome plastic crystal
#147 rubber gasket

I had to add a stem tube, I used a 2/2.5 mm and a matching crown.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

ronkatct said:


> My HMT Janata
> 
> Case side is unfinished :-d. Power reserve is about 14 hours. Very vintage looking :-d
> 
> View attachment 13787431


I have tested my HMT over the last few days, wearing it all day and night. I seem to get 26 hours to 30+ hours power reserve. I read that the power reserve is 28 to 36, so my HMT is ok. It is variable and can stop after 26 hours. A shake will get it moving again. It is a bit slow - need to check on time grapher again. It is still new old-stock. I should break it in more, but I am having fun with my Junkers.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

drwelby said:


> Modded HMT Pilot:
> 
> - Arrived with a stuck stem, which snapped and revealed the stem tube was missing
> - Installed a stem tube and matching extended crown to repair the broken stem
> ...


What an interesting mod! Would love to see more from you!


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

rahulg said:


> What an interesting mod! Would love to see more from you!


Thank you!

I'm not sure I'm going to much more HMT mods since there's not much that's worth doing. The charm is in the dials, so dial swaps don't make sense. The movements seem to be hard to get parts for. I thought about maybe doing a quartz movement swap on one at some point. I suppose I could try to see if there's a non-plastic crystal that I could fit, but it doesn't seem worth it to upgrade to a crystal that costs more than the watch. Luming/reluming could be fun on some of the Pilot dials.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one today......cheers p


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello not been here for a while so thought I would pop a quick pic up.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Jhalak x 4


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

the one said:


> Jhalak x 4
> 
> View attachment 13826205
> 
> ...


Kya baat Bipin ji


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Latest acquisition..... Hmt Skeleton STGG 01 YD GP TBC S

Currently have it on a 18mm gold nova bracelet, cause the bracelet's not resized yet....

I've been hunting for a HMT with blue hands for a long time... missed the Janata Tbc once, cause my payment gateway didn't work for a while (tears)

View attachment 20190204_060251000_iOS.jpg

View attachment 20190204_060133000_iOS.jpg

View attachment 20190204_055158000_iOS.jpg


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Can anyone post a wrist pic of a japan export variant Hmt Priya, white dial and black centre..... I worry the contrast b/w the white and black would be too much....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Can anybody provide me with info about "THE HMT HERITAGE CENTRE & MUSEUM" ?
Seen the announcement on the website...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

My only hmt, a White Pilot, won as a prize on another forum.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

MikeyT said:


> My only hmt, a White Pilot, won as a prize on another forum.


It's a beauty.... I'm a sucker for white dial-blue hands watches......


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mike_1 said:


> This really mimics the style and finish of fake dials. I wouldn't be happy with it.


Mine arrived yesterday, i actually loved this pilot variant. Looks gorgeous on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, i actually loved this pilot variant. Looks gorgeous on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh. When did you purchase it may I ask?
Cause I haven't seen that variant online after the 2nd last week of december


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Anybody here with pics of a White Dial, square face, HMT Aravindh Auto?
Googled on mutiple days...searched almost all of the hmt threads... couldn't find a single pic!

Only a More rectangular aravind pics are found....


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Ahhhh. When did you purchase it may I ask?
> Cause I haven't seen that variant online after the 2nd last week of december


It showed up few days back in the hmt website. I was luck to get one!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

<10 second repost bug>


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> It showed up few days back in the hmt website. I was luck to get one!


Great... the black strap that comes with it is simple, but really comfy....
Did the regular Pilot show up as well?


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Great... the black strap that comes with it is simple, but really comfy....
> Did the regular Pilot show up as well?


Strap is good, far better than the ss bracelets. No spotting of regular pilots. Are they still making the while and BD pilots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> Strap is good, far better than the ss bracelets. No spotting of regular pilots. Are they still making the while and BD pilots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last batch of pilots I saw came in December, around 17 -18th of december....








Sold out in like 2 mins.... was lucky to grab one....
I just got into collecting in like August of last year....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

If you head over to the eco frndly mech gents section right now, You'll find 5 Hmt Priyas in stock....

Good luck....

I MEAN HEAD OVER TO THE WEBSITE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> The last batch of pilots I saw came in December, around 17 -18th of december....
> View attachment 13905361
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wrist shot! 
Congratulations on getting one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> If you head over to the eco frndly mech gents section right now, You'll find 5 Hmt Priyas in stock....
> 
> Good luck....
> 
> I MEAN HEAD OVER TO THE WEBSITE RIGHT NOW!


Not a avid fan of Priyas'. But great to see new models put up on sale. Thanks for the heads up!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> Not a avid fan of Priyas'. But great to see new models put up on sale. Thanks for the heads up!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the website just looks more livelier, when a lot of models are in stock.....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Just checked the hmt japan site... god, how beautiful those colored kohinoors are... Hmt must be ashamed of selling all those first-quality export watches in Japan and only selling second-rate yellow dial watches here... And those janatas, all those janatas over there... 

At times I feel sick, of our countrymen....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

All those watches over there, well finished, the pictures incredibly sharp, here, hmtwatches india's Product pictures are worse than a cell phone camera would make....

Those Black janatas, they're our birthright, We deserve to be collecting, obsessing over those beautiful variants here...
And to think that most of us would never be able to buy a Peacock green kohinoor here, although our government makes them with our money...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Hmt Shrawan Yd GP - A more simple, yet classy model

View attachment 13930159


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Looking at the HMT watches I wish they were easier to get here in the UK and some of them are very nice simple Dress Watches that would be great to own even if you only used them once or twice in a Blue Moon.

Trouble is once you go about doing a personal import the prices get silly! I have a friend in the computer industry who goes home to India once or twice a year and has offered to pick up some watches for me, but much as I like him and he is a good friend, his idea of a good watch has Casio on the front and an expensive watch has a G-Shock label! Come to think of it I can never recall seeing him wear an analogue watch? If he did he would want one with a 24hr dial as his watch is always set that way and so is his I-Phone.

But I do like Fountain Pens as well, and on a trip back the year before last he did bring me back a whole load of Pens and as daily beaters they are great!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Hmt Shrawan Yd GP - A more simple, yet classy model
> 
> View attachment 13930159


Looks elegant. The pics on the website does not do justice to most of the watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

*"The HMT Thread"*

Meanwhile, my Vijay needs strap change for a Friday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*



arijitdutta23 said:


> Meanwhile, my Vijay needs strap change for a Friday!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you gonna put it on leather or metal?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

the one said:


> Whenever you google Hmt Bahadur,you get an image posted by Fatehbajwa ,yes the one one with green nato , always been fascinated by it.
> Well yet to get the green Nato, but found 2 types in the pattern Dial Bahadur
> 
> Hmt Bahadur Steel
> ...


Ah finally, another person talking about that pic.... When I first got into hmt, you could say that the bahadur on green nato was one of the best pics, that made me get as deep into it..... It's my grail, and I'm in the process of buying one.... will put it on a green nato as soon as I get it


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> In my continuing endeavour to collect as much info/pictures of HMT watches into this one thread, I once again present the *HMT Bahadur*.
> 
> View attachment 1053191
> 
> ...


found it.....

Like a holy grail post for me


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Shiva...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

the one said:


> Shiva...
> 
> View attachment 13949833


Really good strap combo..... a nice white dial...sleek gold case, and honey colored strap....


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Love my Pilot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Can anyone post pics of the below hmt euan model. The square face and build looks elegant.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Does this sona look authentic, guys?

View attachment 13983733
View attachment 13983735
View attachment 13983737


It's supposedly 18-19 years old.... I'm considering buying it for 1500Rs


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Wristwatch check!! Baby pilot on a navy blue suede.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7S26 (Feb 15, 2019)

arijitdutta23 said:


> Wristwatch check!! Baby pilot on a navy blue suede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered this pilot from the website yesterday. I'll upload a picture when I receive it.


----------



## 7S26 (Feb 15, 2019)

HMT Pilot Arabic


----------



## 7S26 (Feb 15, 2019)

On a brown leather strap.


----------



## Atle (Mar 5, 2019)

Recieved a refurbuished HMT Tarun in the mail the other day. Crown has been replaced and doesn't sit flusj with the case. $10 off ebay thought I should give it a try. Put it on a nato band. I don't have many straps in 16mm.


----------



## 7S26 (Feb 15, 2019)

Atle said:


> Recieved a refurbuished HMT Tarun in the mail the other day. Crown has been replaced and doesn't sit flusj with the case. $10 off ebay thought I should give it a try. Put it on a nato band. I don't have many straps in 16mm.
> View attachment 14009185


It's worth it for $10


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

the one said:


> Shiva...
> 
> View attachment 13949833


Wow! What watch is that? It is gorgeous.....


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

I just grabbed a janata super deluxe (described as nos, came in a little plastic box and still had a wrapper and green sticker on the back) on the bay (for a little bit more than the typical bay special bit still a good pickup for the price of a dinner). There is minor pitting on the dial but I really like the brushed blue texture and the beefy lug design. It doesnt run perfect and could probably use a service soon from the age but it's a really cool piece.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

skuzapo said:


> I just grabbed a janata super deluxe (described as nos, came in a little plastic box and still had a wrapper and green sticker on the back) on the bay (for a little bit more than the typical bay special bit still a good pickup for the price of a dinner). There is minor pitting on the dial but I really like the brushed blue texture and the beefy lug design. It doesnt run perfect and could probably use a service soon from the age but it's a really cool piece.
> View attachment 14038121


Ahh, that green sticker... hmt used to use it a while ago.... quite attractive green


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

skuzapo said:


> I just grabbed a janata super deluxe (described as nos, came in a little plastic box and still had a wrapper and green sticker on the back) on the bay (for a little bit more than the typical bay special bit still a good pickup for the price of a dinner). There is minor pitting on the dial but I really like the brushed blue texture and the beefy lug design. It doesnt run perfect and could probably use a service soon from the age but it's a really cool piece.


More pics?


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*



Janardan Shivashankar said:


> More pics?


Sure thing, now that I have some better lighting here are some clearer shots and angles on the case and a pic of the back.
For some reason it flipped one when I brought it in...


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*



Janardan Shivashankar said:


> are you gonna put it on leather or metal?


The newer HMT bracelets are not that bad.

Here is one for Vijay today!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

the one said:


> Shiva...
> View attachment 13949833


Wonderful ! Great dial !


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Its so sad the HMT site will not allow international credit cards. How do members purchase from there? I wanted delivery in Mumbai to a friend's address, and would collect from him on my next trip to India. Really gutted as had my eye on a yellow dial Shiv Sehar!


----------



## pieronip (Nov 25, 2010)

Can the knowledgeable please help me?

I'm interested in HMT watches. I find them very appealing. Can I order from the 'hmtwatches.in' website for delivery in the UK? Can anyone help me make sense of the codes and abbreviations this site uses as it is very hard to know what you are getting. Not even size is mentioned as far as I can see.

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

pieronip said:


> Can the knowledgeable please help me?
> 
> I'm interested in HMT watches. I find them very appealing. Can I order from the 'hmtwatches.in' website for delivery in the UK? Can anyone help me make sense of the codes and abbreviations this site uses as it is very hard to know what you are getting. Not even size is mentioned as far as I can see.
> 
> ...


I am an HMT watch collector.... this is my HMT watch review youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEKHzFrhRXQMxISMjWz32KQ
Most mechanicals are 36mm in case dia and automatics go upto 40mm.
This is mechanical section https://www.hmtwatches.in/18/products/eco-frnd-mechl-gents.htm
This is automatic section https://www.hmtwatches.in/9/products/eco-friend-automatic.htm


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

pieronip said:


> Can the knowledgeable please help me?
> 
> I'm interested in HMT watches. I find them very appealing. Can I order from the 'hmtwatches.in' website for delivery in the UK? Can anyone help me make sense of the codes and abbreviations this site uses as it is very hard to know what you are getting. Not even size is mentioned as far as I can see.
> 
> ...


I dont know how you will order since the payment method does not allow international credit cards. Very frustrating.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Does anybody have a current list of trusted eBay sellers? ARE there any trusted eBay sellers?


----------



## pieronip (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to go to eBay. Never too sure if 'new' means 'new' for these.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

pieronip said:


> Looks like I'll have to go to eBay. Never too sure if 'new' means 'new' for these.


Unfortunately most are repainted dials / refurbished HMT watches on the Bay......good luck / cheers p
ps hopefully one of our members from India can help


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

dup post


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Pick this up from the post office today. Looks original but, no idea. Sharp watch though. Love the dial. Thoughts?






















View attachment 14057875


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

mythless said:


> Pick this up from the post office today. Looks original but, no idea. Sharp watch though. Love the dial. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 14057823
> 
> ...


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Looks nice.....case, movement are certainly original but unfortunately I am not that familiar with the dial...I would like to get an auto..where did you buy it / vendor? Cheers p
> 
> ps where are you in Canada?


I actually bought this off an individual from Toronto. He had another watch I wanted but, saw the HMT and was curious. I had a Janata Super Deluxe that I bought off here on WUS and gifted to a friend of mine. So, why not try an automatic HMT.

I am Winnipeg, Manitoba. Haha, probably the only guy in the city that looks for these non-standard brands.

Anyone know how to change the day function? Tried the counter-clock wise turn on the crown like the ETA, and it's a no go. Only way to change the day is cycling through.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

PAUL H. said:


> mythless said:
> 
> 
> > Pick this up from the post office today. Looks original but, no idea. Sharp watch though. Love the dial. Thoughts?
> ...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

PAUL H. said:


> mythless said:
> 
> 
> > Pick this up from the post office today. Looks original but, no idea. Sharp watch though. Love the dial. Thoughts?
> ...


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

The dial is the best part of the watch! I don't know if it's due to age but, it has this "white wine" colour.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

mythless said:


> The dial is the best part of the watch! I don't know if it's due to age but, it has this "white wine" colour.


eXACTLY...IT'S A CREAMY DIAL


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Another picture


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Cam anyone advise if this looks original?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Is there an online source for HMT spare parts? I need a new stem for my Janata. It seems that the HMT movement is a clone of a old Citizen and I have been able to track down some Citizen stems on eBay, but i was wondering if I could get an actual HMT stem sent to the US somehow.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

dropmyload said:


> Cam anyone advise if this looks original?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMT made|>


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

mythless said:


> I actually bought this off an individual from Toronto. He had another watch I wanted but, saw the HMT and was curious. I had a Janata Super Deluxe that I bought off here on WUS and gifted to a friend of mine. So, why not try an automatic HMT.
> 
> I am Winnipeg, Manitoba. Haha, probably the only guy in the city that looks for these non-standard brands.
> 
> Anyone know how to change the day function? Tried the counter-clock wise turn on the crown like the ETA, and it's a no go. Only way to change the day is cycling through.


Nice Pattern Dial . This Rajat has quick set date movement, to change day cycling is the way , or u could back forth approx. plus and minus 3 at 12.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

So what is the best source for HMT watches in the US?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

drwelby said:


> Is there an online source for HMT spare parts? I need a new stem for my Janata. It seems that the HMT movement is a clone of a old Citizen and I have been able to track down some Citizen stems on eBay, but i was wondering if I could get an actual HMT stem sent to the US somehow.


You could also buy a cheap refurbished one on the bay from a vendor that pays shipping...may be get lucky and get one under $10......good luck / cheers p

ps remember the stem not only has to fit the movement but the case also....


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

What should be the going price for a HMT Pilot on Ebay?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cestusrex said:


> What should be the going price for a HMT Pilot on Ebay?


If you are talking a refurbished one.....around $10-$15 max shipped......cheers p


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

That's what I thought. I've found tons at that price and figured they are frankens and refurbs. But the dials are really interesting and you can find so many of the same style in so many colors. Might have to take the plunge. I'd just like to find a trustworthy seller first.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

I always wanted a HMT watch. Whats a good choice. I want it to be between 38mm and 40mm, bit it canot be lesser than 38. Preferably white dial, can be black also. Thanks!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I always wanted a HMT watch. Whats a good choice. I want it to be between 38mm and 40mm, bit it canot be lesser than 38. Preferably white dial, can be black also. Thanks!


Greeting fellow wis!

Hmt stopped production of its watches in 2016-17, so all that's left is being sold by them..
If you hunt a little, I assume you could find a janata, or something like that, and a seller who'd ship


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

But most of the hmt watches are dress watches, around 36-38mm


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> But most of the hmt watches are dress watches, around 36-38mm


Thank you. 39 is my sweet spot


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

lol username checks out


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Thank you. 39 is my sweet spot


There are larger case sizes for Autos which can be upto 40 mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

arijitdutta23 said:


> There are larger case sizes for Autos which can be upto 40 mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any specific models?


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

Cestusrex said:


> That's what I thought. I've found tons at that price and figured they are frankens and refurbs. But the dials are really interesting and you can find so many of the same style in so many colors. Might have to take the plunge. I'd just like to find a trustworthy seller first.


As long as you know what you are buying, they aren't bad. Just keep in mind that all those cool dial colors and patterns, HMT never offered them that way, so they can stand out a bit as a franken. I purchased a simple black pilot a few years ago, and was cool with knowing it was a franken, except when I got it, one of the chome indicators for the hour positions was missing, so it just looked goofy. I tried for a while to get the seller to send me another one, to no avail. I ended up pitching it in the trash eventually. It was also way too small for my wrist.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

So I take it that all of these are refurbs and frankens.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-hmt-pilot-hand-winding-mens-stainless-steel-wrist-watch-run-order/133012755503?hash=item1ef82d942f:g:LtoAAOSw7mNce-69

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HMT-Pilot-17Jewels-Winding-Wrist-Watch-For-Mens-Wear-S-4470/264306821014?hash=item3d89ea0796:g:fqQAAOSwmoFcyuXt

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-HMT-Pilot-17Jewels-Winding-Wrist-Watch-For-Mens-Wear-S-2193/264287364886?hash=item3d88c12716:g:LskAAOSwAoJctx-V

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hmt-pilot-Hand-Winding-Mens-Steel-Vintage-ParaShock-17j-Wrist-Watch-Run-Order/273784158868?hash=item3fbeceba94:g:hUEAAOSw3k9cy8rj


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cestusrex said:


> So I take it that all of these are refurbs and frankens.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-hmt-pilot-hand-winding-mens-stainless-steel-wrist-watch-run-order/133012755503?hash=item1ef82d942f:g:LtoAAOSw7mNce-69
> 
> ...


Yes...............cheers p


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Well crap on a crutch. At least they're pretty.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

How about this Pilot? Is it a redial? Looks pretty close.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HMT-Pilot-Black-020-Caliber-Movement-17-Jewel-Hand-Winding-Watch-RH/254178881545?hash=item3b2e3df009:g:zOsAAOSwvcFcE7dD


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

cortman said:


> How about this Pilot? Is it a redial? Looks pretty close.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/HMT-Pilot-Black-020-Caliber-Movement-17-Jewel-Hand-Winding-Watch-RH/254178881545?hash=item3b2e3df009:g:zOsAAOSwvcFcE7dD


Yes the dial is fake. Not nearly close to the classic black dial pilot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

I managed to buy these used beauties. Any suggestions for straps? All fit 18mm.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

dropmyload said:


> I managed to buy these used beauties. Any suggestions for straps? All fit 18mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great find....can't go wrong with some nice leather straps.....cheers :-!
ps pls not nylon / nato


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

I wish vendors would offer old HMT's with the original dials even if they were a bit faded or worn looking than some of the re dials I see......if they want to buff the cases, replaces the crystals, minor service to the mov't....then fine but just leave the rest alone when possible....I would rather wear an old pilot with an aged dial and missing loom than an orange and blue redial......Cheers p ;-)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> I wish vendors would offer old HMT's with the original dials even if they were a bit faded or worn looking than some of the re dials I see......if they want to buff the cases, replaces the crystals, minor service to the mov't....then fine but just leave the rest alone when possible....I would rather wear an old pilot with an aged dial and missing loom than an orange and blue redial......Cheers p ;-)


Please check your inbox... I have some good news. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Please check your inbox... I have some good news.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the great news my friend!! Cheers p |>|>


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Not bad, huh..... 6+ years and still an active thread. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Not bad, huh..... 6+ years and still an active thread.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


One reason why is because everyone knows you are great to do business with......p :-!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> One reason why is because everyone knows you are great to do business with......p :-!


Hahahahah.... Thanks Paul... Though its been years since I sold a watch on WUS.... Your's would be the first after maybe 4-5 years.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Ow! Ow! Me next! Me next!


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

My small collection: White Pilot blue hands (from the original group purchase buy. I managed to order two of them at the time. Still have them. One hasn't even been taken out of its original plastic bag. Thanks Prateek!) Janata Art Deco red seconds hand, Kohinoor, Rajat and Vijay.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Pachuco76 said:


> My small collection: White Pilot blue hands (from the original group purchase buy. I managed to order two of them at the time. Still have them. One hasn't even been taken out of its original plastic bag. Thanks Prateek!) Janata Art Deco red seconds hand, Kohinoor, Rajat and Vijay.
> View attachment 14145017
> View attachment 14145017


Great collection...thanks for sharing!! cheers p


----------



## eesh (Jun 9, 2011)

My NASL says hi.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

eesh said:


> My NASL says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!! I don't have an auto.........Fatehbajwa?? .)


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> Please check your inbox... I have some good news.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


omg.... pls pm me too


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> omg.... pls pm me too


Hahahahaha... You look8doe something?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hahahahaha... You look8doe something?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Lol, I'm always on the lookout for something, pm me anyway, if you have any watches to sell


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hahahahaha... You look8doe something?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Lol, I'm always on the lookout for something, pm me anyway, if you have any watches to sell


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Lol, I'm always on the lookout for something, pm me anyway, if you have any watches to sell


I got a few Pilots, Janatas, Kohinoors and other such stuff... PM me if you are looking for something and I'll try to dig them up. I got them from an old distributor friend and put them all away in a cupboard.... Didn't even get to check what else he gave.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> I got a few Pilots, Janatas, Kohinoors and other such stuff... PM me if you are looking for something and I'll try to dig them up. I got them from an old distributor friend and put them all away in a cupboard.... Didn't even get to check what else he gave.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I know where one of the Pilots is going .)


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Please, me too!!! C’mon Fateh!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> I got a few Pilots, Janatas, Kohinoors and other such stuff... PM me if you are looking for something and I'll try to dig them up. I got them from an old distributor friend and put them all away in a cupboard.... Didn't even get to check what else he gave.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Kohinoors? Hmm, have you got any colours like grey, or blue?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> I got a few Pilots, Janatas, Kohinoors and other such stuff... PM me if you are looking for something and I'll try to dig them up. I got them from an old distributor friend and put them all away in a cupboard.... Didn't even get to check what else he gave.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I want a photo of your cupboard&#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Kohinoors? Hmm, have you got any colours like grey, or blue?


I suggest you PM me... I just might have what you want... Let's not make this a sales thread.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> I want a photo of your cupboard������


It's a mess.... And that's maybe half of them.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> It's a mess.... And that's maybe half of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

I just bought this one. Any suggestions for a strap that would match?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

dropmyload said:


> I just bought this one. Any suggestions for a strap that would match?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! With those dial colours try a cork strap......Cheers p


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


>


Nice dodge viper?


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> Nice!! With those dial colours try a cork strap......Cheers p


Cork as in beige?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

dropmyload said:


> Cork as in beige?


You can buy actual cork (material) straps that yes are a beige(ish) just the same as a natural unused cork you would use in a wine bottle....they are my go to straps.....soft durable and I think look great....check on line.....cheers p

sorry have nothing to take pic right now


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

dupe


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> dupe


Thanks, found them...must try!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Mido said:


> Love my Pilot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful wrist shot


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all!








This NOS strap has really lifted my Janata


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

I know it's a repainted dial but it runs well and looks so good. Only cost me $10 from ebay.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Just got this (not very well done) redialed Sona in the mail the other day. So far power reserve and accuracy have been good, but I haven't tested them yet. 
Not bad for $7.99 off the bay (I had a $5 off coupon).


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which strap is this ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> Nice!! With those dial colours try a cork strap......Cheers p


I tried the cork strap and it looks great but the mesh really works!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

dropmyload said:


> I tried the cork strap and it looks great but the mesh really works!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes does look great ....... i have the same strap on a similar cased Mohit.......Cheers p


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Quick question(s). Does anybody know who, or more likely whom, is behind all of the redialed, franken, who-knows-whats HMTs that populate eBay? Is there a cottage industry in India doing this or just one or two groups/companies behind it? Where do they get all of the new and different dials? Why not just refurb them to original if you're going through all the effort?


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Cestusrex said:


> Quick question(s). Does anybody know who, or more likely whom, is behind all of the redialed, franken, who-knows-whats HMTs that populate eBay? Is there a cottage industry in India doing this or just one or two groups/companies behind it? Where do they get all of the new and different dials? Why not just refurb them to original if you're going through all the effort?


I have asked the same question to myself...why go create a new dial when you just need to restore the existing look.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe it must be a lot cheaper for them to screen print a new dial by the hundreds than having a craftsman restore the original....yes I would like to buy an aged original instead of a wacky repaint although some are not too bad.......cheers p :-d


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

PAUL H. said:


> Maybe it must be a lot cheaper for them to screen print a new dial by the hundreds than having a craftsman restore the original....yes I would like to buy an aged original instead of a wacky repaint although some are not too bad.......cheers p


I guess the thinking is if you're going to do a redial do something different? And maybe it avoids lawsuits with HMT? Anyway, my Sona redial has applied indices but the "texture" is printed on. You go to the effort of applied indices but not texture?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Good points...I don't think anyone's worried about a lawsuit from HMT...this would have happened yrs ago....your Sona looks great for $8!!
Cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a few repaints.....some ok and other not so good....I find most have tired movements that can not be regulated to keep good time like a new movement, but saying that for under $10-15 (shipped) you can get some interesting watches....cheers p


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Avinash BD ARA-- Chequered


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

the one said:


> Hmt Avinash BD ARA-- Chequered
> 
> View attachment 14313091
> 
> ...


The brown strap really goes well with the dial!

I have mine on the the hmt bracelet, part of the new batch of bracelets which look really good


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

the one said:


> Hmt Avinash BD ARA-- Chequered
> 
> View attachment 14313091
> 
> ...


The brown strap really goes well with the dial!

I have mine on the the hmt bracelet, part of the new batch of bracelets which look really good


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## halmeria (Aug 21, 2019)

View attachment 14408339


This is my amazing dark green repainted HMT watch.


----------



## halmeria (Aug 21, 2019)

View attachment 14408339


This is my amazing dark green repainted HMT watch.


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> The brown strap really goes well with the dial!
> 
> I have mine on the the hmt bracelet, part of the new batch of bracelets which look really good


I also kinda like the new bracelet. Lightweight and does not pull the hairs off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horomat (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi. Could anyone please confirm whether this mode of Jawan is original ?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like it is a repainted dial......wear it and enjoy.....Cheers p


----------



## horomat (Sep 2, 2019)

I felt so too. But has anyone seen or own a similar mode of Jawan ?


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

My Amar yesterday









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jos153 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello hmt lovers. This is my first post ever in any forum so I may not do it right, so I apologize in advance, for that and for my english (I am writing from Spain).
I bought this Janata a year ago and I would like to know if the dial is repainted, fantasie or legit


----------



## jos153 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks!!!


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

My new burgundy strap for HMT vijay









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

60 dollar strap for a 50 dollar watch 









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Late to the party: wore this yesterday
60p vintage strap on £15 watch (bought it a while ago


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

jos153 said:


> Hello hmt lovers. This is my first post ever in any forum so I may not do it right, so I apologize in advance, for that and for my english (I am writing from Spain).
> I bought this Janata a year ago and I would like to know if the dial is repainted, fantasie or legit
> 
> View attachment 14460389


I am sorry, the dial is fake.


----------



## jos153 (Sep 25, 2018)

> I am sorry, the dial is fake.


Thanks ronie88. Do you know if it is a copy from a real Janata dial or just fantasy?


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

jos153 said:


> Thanks ronie88. Do you know if it is a copy from a real Janata dial or just fantasy?


Fantasy


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

horomat said:


> Hi. Could anyone please confirm whether this mode of Jawan is original ?


Seems like the dial maker inspired by oris 65  . Anyways enjoy wearing









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

jos153 said:


> Hello hmt lovers. This is my first post ever in any forum so I may not do it right, so I apologize in advance, for that and for my english (I am writing from Spain).
> I bought this Janata a year ago and I would like to know if the dial is repainted, fantasie or legit
> 
> View attachment 14460389


My youtube videos for your reference


----------



## jos153 (Sep 25, 2018)

> My youtube videos for your reference


Thanks ronie88. That's an impressive collection


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

jos153 said:


> Thanks ronie88. That's an impressive collection


Do subscribe


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

jos153 said:


> Thanks ronie88. That's an impressive collection


Do subscribe


----------



## jos153 (Sep 25, 2018)

I am in the quest for an authentic black dial Janata deco but it's difficult for the untrained eye to distinguish between an original and a redial.
This pic is from HTM Times blog HMT Times: HMT Janata Black (Art Deco variant)









The three of them are originals but the size of the HMT logo is not the same, so this can't be a clue to distinguish the legit ones.

I have also noticed that the arabics are thin in some pieces that I have seen on line and wider in others. Fake? Different factories?

And last the hour indices appear more ornated in some dials, like a roman 1


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

They certainly look like originals and 2 may be on the original straps.....I have 2 Pilots that are a bit different....different factories and different yrs of manufacture same goes for screw case back and push on.....cheers p
again not an expert.....


----------



## jos153 (Sep 25, 2018)

I guess what I'd want to know is if there are some clear cues for the online buyer to recognise originals


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

jos153 said:


> I guess what I'd want to know is if there are some clear cues for the online buyer to recognise originals


I'm sure that even the best have been fooled at one time or another...as said before, the only way I have been able to get authentic HMT's is thru a few great forum members from India......Cheers p |>|>

I'm sure glad they don't repaint vintage Timex (yet) ....;-)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I love HMTs, probably owned about 15 mechanicals. But would be interested to see peoples' quartz HMTs. I ordered one of these a fews days ago off ebay, so waiting for it to arrive,


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My






only.....Cheers p


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice! What is the movement, did HMT make quartz movements or use Citizen?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Stephen2020 said:


> Nice! What is the movement, did HMT make quartz movements or use Citizen?


Sorry have only opened once for battery change and do not remember any markings.....cheers p

ps would assume from Miyota 2150 / 2080......or in house by HMT under licence...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stephen2020 said:


> Nice! What is the movement, did HMT make quartz movements or use Citizen?


HMT 2150, calibers are usually marked on the dial.

HMT used to make them inhouse, later used imported.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Respect - Lal Bahadur Shastri ji


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

Stephen2020 said:


> ...
> I ordered one of these a fews days ago off ebay, so waiting for it to arrive,
> 
> View attachment 14504681


Does the watch has expansion ("elastic") type of band or is it a normal bracelet with clasp?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Stephen2020 said:


> Nice! What is the movement, did HMT make quartz movements or use Citizen?


Thanks Hari......India 2150 VGGL 94A on the Euan dial......Cheers p


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Parv,
Not received it yet but this is a picture in the ebay listing,


----------



## Akshat (Oct 5, 2019)

I am looking for White Pilot (LE or not), Moss Green, Maroon, Cobalt Blue Pilots. Can anyone direct me , as to where I can find them?


----------



## invidious (Oct 6, 2019)

Akshat said:


> I am looking for White Pilot (LE or not), Moss Green, Maroon, Cobalt Blue Pilots. Can anyone direct me , as to where I can find them?


There is a store in Bombay in Dadar which stocks them.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Some quirky pieces appearing from time to time on the site.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Got lucky on the HMT website. Snagged an electric blue Kohinoor. The sunburst dial on this thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Any info on HMT watches with clear glass casebacks? Are they fantasy watches, or did the HMT factory make them?


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

rahulg said:


> Got lucky on the HMT website. Snagged an electric blue Kohinoor. The sunburst dial on this thing is gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 14564623


I am eagerly waiting for my maroon dial to be delivered this week 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jos153 (Sep 25, 2018)

Here I go again. What do you think of this dial? Franken or authentic? The arabics and the markers are silver and the dial I would describe it as very deep grey and very smooth visually. Is a black janata deco supposed to look like this?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

jos153 said:


> Here I go again. What do you think of this dial? Franken or authentic? The arabics and the markers are silver and the dial I would describe it as very deep grey and very smooth visually. Is a black janata deco supposed to look like this?
> View attachment 14570931


I am certainly not an expert so wait for them to reply, that being said it looks good to me....especially the script at 6 o'clock....cheers p


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Received my maroon dial kohinoor today .. Super happy









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT QUARTZ

Lucky find


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Kohinoor gray dial , Akarsh blue gray ..acquired enough watches and these ones will be my last purchase from hmt 









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> Any info on HMT watches with clear glass casebacks? Are they fantasy watches, or did the HMT factory make them?


AFAIK, these are limited run pieces, with TBC (transparent case back) appended to the model name.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful Akarsh! Would love to see this watch from more angles!


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

rahulg said:


> Beautiful Akarsh! Would love to see this watch from more angles!


I don't have the watch handy but it certainly looks like this.. Infact I ordered the watch after seeing this pic in Instagram 









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

rahulg said:


> AFAIK, these are limited run pieces, with TBC (transparent case back) appended to the model name.


Thanks 
I have since ordered one, Janata with devanagari script.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Need help from the HMT experts:
- is it possible to buy a new automatic 21 jewels today?
- where can I buy a handset for my Janata?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes u can buy 21J from HMTWATCHES.IN

I think they dont ship internationally.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

AFAIK you can check with one of the WUS members, such as Fateh. They happily ship authentic HMTs outside India.

Best.


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

I would be curious which members who would be willing to help ship HMT watches outside of India. I do like their designs and such and I do find it somewhat amusing that despite HMT watch division has been officially "retired" they are still putting watches together from previous parts and potentially new parts.


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

I think hañd wound movement production stopped in 1999. But they were made in millions.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Any info on the HMT Kamal, and what does the leaf on the dial mean?


----------



## invidious (Oct 6, 2019)

Stephen2020 said:


> Any info on the HMT Kamal, and what does the leaf on the dial mean?


It's not a leaf. It's a lotus. _Kamal_ translates to lotus, the national flower of India.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Invidious, that's great, thanks.

__________________________

My devanagari with clear case back arrived, Listed as "new", don't know if that means 100% of the watch? But I checked it over 24hrs and it was 12 seconds fast, so that's good.


----------



## invidious (Oct 6, 2019)

Where'd you get it from? I am in India and I can't seem to find it.


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

One of my favorite HMT watch design. The blue LE was nice. But, the red second hand and screw down case are nice additions as well.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

invidious said:


> Where'd you get it from? I am in India and I can't seem to find it.


This was from ebay, Janata Devanagari, seller wakaati-lifestyle


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Posting a better picture.


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a hmt pilot WUS edition, thinking about selling tho.. let me know if there's anyone interested..


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Jawan (Army watch)


----------



## jos153 (Sep 25, 2018)

Could anyone tell me if this case back is authentic? The watch is a franken


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

jos153 said:


> Could anyone tell me if this case back is authentic? The watch is a franken
> View attachment 14858525


I think it's a real HMT back.


----------



## jos153 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks Mike_1


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

I love this deep dish dial....Cheers p









:-!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 14874011


Why does it say Evan on it? Is that an hmt model I'm not familiar with?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cortman said:


> Why does it say Evan on it? Is that an hmt model I'm not familiar with?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


From the "Euan" collection ..... Cheers p


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

PAUL H. said:


> From the "Euan" collection ..... Cheers p


Ah ok, thanks for the reply! My name is Evan so it caught my eye 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Janata Devnagari blu edition- handwind


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Janata Devnagari blu edition- handwind

View attachment 14896481


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Two HMT Pilots


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice finds! As of Monday, 24th February, the site has had a number of restocks.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

And now for a tale of disappointment.

I ordered a standard Pilot from the HMT website this week. And this came in the mail.









The printed markers look as cheap as any of those Franken dials. This does not feel authentic at all.

This will be my last purchase from the HMT site.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Deleted double post bug


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

rahulg said:


> And now for a tale of disappointment.
> 
> I ordered a standard Pilot. And this came in the mail.
> 
> ...


That is too bad....however looks ok to me.....I would wear it.... ebay special? price?..good luck / cheers p


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

The price was the current recommended price as per the HMT website and it was shipped from their facility in Jallahali, Karnataka. It came with signed papers and warranty.

It seems the company is putting together watches from whatever parts they can salvage. That being said the lume is decent and the dial crisp, so better than the infamous Bombay specials. The watch bracelet is excellent with folded links and has the HMT logo embossed.

However, still does not _feel_ like a real Pilot, if you know what I mean.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

rahulg said:


> The price was the current recommended price as per the HMT website and it was shipped from their facility in Jallahali, Karnataka. It came with signed papers and warranty.
> 
> It seems the company is putting together watches from whatever parts they can salvage. That being said the lume is decent and the dial crisp, so better than the infamous Bombay specials. The watch bracelet is excellent with folded links and has the HMT logo embossed.
> 
> However, still does not _feel_ like a real Pilot, if you know what I mean.


Yes understand...can you return?? Cheers p


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

Is this a legitimate case? I don't have a Kohinoor but despite this looking nice to me, there's something odd about it.


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

Duplicate post due to faulty server.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

No it's in HMT Sartaj's case

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

Prashant pandey said:


> No it's in HMT Sartaj's case
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I assume you were answering me. 

Thanks for that. I thought it looked funny, but didn't have the expertise to figure it out. I actually think it looks interesting.


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

---


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rahulg said:


> And now for a tale of disappointment.
> 
> I ordered a standard Pilot from the HMT website this week. And this came in the mail.
> 
> ...


I got the same watch this week, very disappointed, the website pics were quite different showing the applied lume. This dial looks like the fake redials I have been fighting all these years. disappointing to see HMT's seal of approval for this grade of dial. The case is equally poor too.

I am happy HMT continues to exist and put out watches, but not this.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Hari, I could not agree more. They look exactly like the infamous redials from fleabay. I have decided to limit my purchases to NOS or pre-owned pieces from now on.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

If people start to return these watch due to the poor quality....would things turn around??
Cheers p


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Interesting, I wonder if the quality is just limited to the black pilot dial, or does it continue throughout the line up? I know there are still some collectors out there looking for genuine HMT watches, so it would be a shame if the quality went down. Especially now, since Bangalore is the only place that actually has a HMT showroom.


----------



## bitsofprogress (Mar 2, 2020)

I think they've probably exhausted most/all of the pre-manufactured inventory. So the next step is to assemble using available parts. This is why we keep seeing reports of odd cases, hands, etc. 

I remember reading that the government had told HMT officials at the time of announcing the closure that they must fund their own salaries. So I think additionally, they've taken stock of which models have the highest demand and of course the Pilot has always fit the bill. They probably have tons of movements and cases but not enough dials. Traditionally, Pilot dials had hand-applied lume and with most/all technicians gone, they have to resort of machine printing to keep up with demand.


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

I got a Sona off Ebay and it looks mint. It runs fine and the movement looks new. The only thing is that the case is really tinny. I doubt the case is fake since it's not easy to make a case like that. I don't know the original quality, but it looks to me like the factory had hit the bottom when this was made. I have several old Janatas that are well built but this looks like a dollar store imitation. It was not expensive, so not a lot lost.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

View attachment IMG_20200310_144627_658.jpg


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

View attachment RAGP4903.jpg


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

View attachment RAGP4914.jpg


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

ronie88 said:


> View attachment 14948985


STOP POSTING...I now went crazy trying to find one just like this and all I dug up was garbage. Considering that Fleabay is...well Fleabay and even HMT factory sells sub-par quality watches, what do I need to do to get a nice example like this one???


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Ipse said:


> STOP POSTING...I now went crazy trying to find one just like this and all I dug up was garbage. Considering that Fleabay is...well Fleabay and even HMT factory sells sub-par quality watches, what do I need to do to get a nice example like this one???


Ebay might be tough finding the blue hand version. WUS is probably the best place to find one.


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

I got a very (suspiciously) clean Sona from Ebay a little while ago. It was one of the first watches I ordered, but it did look genuine from what I could see. I was still naive at that point (and maybe still am). 

Well I pried the bezel off and I couldn't push it back on. So I bought a cheap watch press, thinking that would be good to have anyway. The press arrived today and I couldn't wait to try it. I squeezed that poor watch, probably more than is good, but the dies were a good fit on the edge and I put a thin cloth in between. No go.

I probably should have looked with a loupe first to see if there were any burrs of imperfections. There wasn't. But then I saw a thin layer of glue! They had just glued it! So yeah. I really was naive.  The price was only US$12 which explains everything. 

Here's the Ebay pic:


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Ole Juul said:


> I got a very (suspiciously) clean Sona from Ebay a little while ago. It was one of the first watches I ordered, but it did look genuine from what I could see. I was still naive at that point (and maybe still am).
> 
> Well I pried the bezel off and I couldn't push it back on. So I bought a cheap watch press, thinking that would be good to have anyway. The press arrived today and I couldn't wait to try it. I squeezed that poor watch, probably more than is good, but the dies were a good fit on the edge and I put a thin cloth in between. No go.
> 
> ...


Sorry , guess by now you have realized that the dial and case are AM , movement is probably refurbished HMT.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

A big shout out to all who are out there to keep us Janata safe , at home , in particular the whole of medical fraternity and their families , who are taking care and saving the lives of the Janata at the risk of their own . Our heart felt gratitude . The clip-on watch is a nurse watch , wristwatch a handwind named Janata meaning people / citizens.


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

the one said:


> Sorry , guess by now you have realized that the dial and case are AM , movement is probably refurbished HMT.


Maybe I do.  But I don't know what AM is. 

The construction is very cheesy, and as soon as it arrived I realized something was wrong.

Edit: I just had an epiphany!!! AM = aftermarket.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Ole Juul said:


> Maybe I do.  But I don't know what AM is.
> 
> The construction is very cheesy, and as soon as it arrived I realized something was wrong.


After Market.....


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

PAUL H. said:


> After Market.....


Thanks Paul. I posted my realization just as you explained. Great minds and all that .... 

And ... I fixed it. I scraped the glue, looks like epoxy, off with a sharp blade on both surfaces. That was enough to make it go down properly, but not to stay down. So went around both edges with a burnisher and rolled it over imperceptibly. Now it's nice and tight. That's all it took.

Now I have a nice clean watch that I don't want. Not sure what to do with it.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Ole Juul said:


> Thanks Paul. I posted my realization just as you explained. Great minds and all that ....
> 
> And ... I fixed it. I scraped the glue, looks like epoxy, off with a sharp blade on both surfaces. That was enough to make it go down properly, but not to stay down. So went around both edges with a burnisher and rolled it over imperceptibly. Now it's nice and tight. That's all it took.
> 
> Now I have a nice clean watch that I don't want. Not sure what to do with it.


If it runs well...just wear it my friend!! Cheers p :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

When I started collecting a little while ago, it was HMT that caught my eye. The first one I bought was just for the fanciful dial with the 0 at the top and seconds on the main numbers. I assumed it was a franken, but that didn't matter since I thought it was delightful, and it was certainly cheap. Now I'd like to ask if it really is, and what others think.

I also bought another for no other reason than it was $4 and looked clean. I don't actually like the red dial, it's unreadable except in sunlight. But it actually runs well! Now I noticed that the lugs are different from the previous one, so I guess it's not a Pilot. Can someone clarify for me?


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

What I'd really like to know is, why the difference in the lugs. If one is not a Pilot case, what is it?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Ole Juul said:


> What I'd really like to know is, why the difference in the lugs. If one is not a Pilot case, what is it?


I have 2 "original" Pilots.....one has polished case sides the other brushed....neither has drilled lugs...
fyi / cheers p


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Ole Juul said:


> When I started collecting a little while ago, it was HMT that caught my eye. The first one I bought was just for the fanciful dial with the 0 at the top and seconds on the main numbers. I assumed it was a franken, but that didn't matter since I thought it was delightful, and it was certainly cheap. Now I'd like to ask if it really is, and what others think.
> 
> I also bought another for no other reason than it was $4 and looked clean. I don't actually like the red dial, it's unreadable except in sunlight. But it actually runs well! Now I noticed that the lugs are different from the previous one, so I guess it's not a Pilot. Can someone clarify for me?
> 
> ...


Both the watches have fantasy dials. The one with Roman numerals has an original from hmt which is called Jubilee and not Pilot.

Regarding drilled lugs for pilots, a lot of older pilots had drilled lugs, the more recent ones don't seem to be. HMT made boatloads of these watches, so I won't be surprised with my combo of dials and cases.

HTH!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Any info on HMTs lume paint? Whether radioactive tritium or modern safe paint? As radium was only banned in 1968 could potentially be some with radium, how did paint type vary over the decades?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

I won't actually worry about radium on these.....I have several vintage watches that do and they are safe as long as you handle with care / safety when working on......if you never remove the crystal you are ok.....right now radium is the last thing I would worry about....cheers p ;-)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, yes I was thinking about the watches you get with dust on the dial, taking the movement out and blowing it away with a dust bulb, obviously couldn't do it without definate info that it was modern safe paint rather than tritium paint.
A side note on radium, even the great Rolex were using it up to about 1964 I think.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is my latest,


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

kkindaface said:


> Both the watches have fantasy dials. The one with Roman numerals has an original from hmt which is called Jubilee and not Pilot.
> 
> Regarding drilled lugs for pilots, a lot of older pilots had drilled lugs, the more recent ones don't seem to be. HMT made boatloads of these watches, so I won't be surprised with my combo of dials and cases.
> 
> HTH!


Thanks for the expert reply. But I'm not quite understanding. Obviously they're both fantasy dials, but after looking closely for an hour I cannot see any difference in the cases other than sloppiness in the machining and the drilled lugs. So let me get this straight:

1. The silver dial with "0" is a Pilot case?
2. The red dial with Roman is a Jubilee case?

What am I missing?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


Here we go again,

Just when I thought you had changed.

Copy and paste to 100.

Go...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Ole Juul said:


> When I started collecting a little while ago, it was HMT that caught my eye. The first one I bought was just for the fanciful dial with the 0 at the top and seconds on the main numbers. I assumed it was a franken, but that didn't matter since I thought it was delightful, and it was certainly cheap. Now I'd like to ask if it really is, and what others think.
> 
> I also bought another for no other reason than it was $4 and looked clean. I don't actually like the red dial, it's unreadable except in sunlight. But it actually runs well! Now I noticed that the lugs are different from the previous one, so I guess it's not a Pilot. Can someone clarify for me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

I don't understand your answer. The dials are franken and we all know that. It's not an issue. I don't care. I knew that when I bought them.

It's about the CASE. It's NOT about the dial.That's why I'm asking about the difference between a Pilot case and a Jubilee case.

I am told above that the one case is a Pilot case and the other is a Jubilee case.

What is the difference?

I'm sorry, but I just I don't know how to make the question more clear. 

I'm referring to this statement by @kkindaface


> The one with Roman numerals has an original from hmt which is called Jubilee and not Pilot.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Ole Juul said:


> I don't understand your answer. The dials are franken and we all know that. It's not an issue. I don't care. I knew that when I bought them.
> 
> It's about the CASE. It's NOT about the dial.That's why I'm asking about the difference between a Pilot case and a Jubilee case.
> 
> ...


I was referring to only the dial when I mentioned Jubilee.

HMT Pilot, Janata, Jubilee all have similar looking if not same cases, some of them have brushed finish on sides and some polished all over. It's a mixed bag from what I can tell. But most pilots have brushed finish on sides.

Since hmt made them in huge numbers, there are enough cases and movements from older watches that sellers on eBay etc refurbish with a fantasy dial and in some cases a bad copy of the original dial.


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

kkindaface said:


> I was referring to only the dial when I mentioned Jubilee.
> 
> HMT Pilot, Janata, Jubilee all have similar looking if not same cases, some of them have brushed finish on sides and some polished all over. It's a mixed bag from what I can tell. But most pilots have brushed finish on sides.
> 
> Since hmt made them in huge numbers, there are enough cases and movements from older watches that sellers on eBay etc refurbish with a fantasy dial and in some cases a bad copy of the original dial.


Thanks for responding.  So the red one is a copy of an original. That clears it up for me. Thanks!


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Ole Juul said:


> Thanks for responding.  So the red one is a copy of an original. That clears it up for me. Thanks!


Yes, in a way. I have seen a Jubilee with Roman numerals only in silver color. Red doesn't exist.

So what u r showing doesn't have an original in jubilee or pilot.


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

kkindaface said:


> Yes, in a way. I have seen a Jubilee with Roman numerals only in silver color. Red doesn't exist.
> 
> So what u r showing doesn't have an original in jubilee or pilot.


That makes sense. When I first saw it I intuitively felt it was supposed to be a copy, but was a bad one because it's almost unreadable except in direct sunlight. Anyway, 4 bucks was a deal.

I think it has possibilities if I put some big gaudy hands on it, maybe green? lol


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Ole Juul said:


> That makes sense. When I first saw it I intuitively felt it was supposed to be a copy, but was a bad one because it's almost unreadable except in direct sunlight. Anyway, 4 bucks was a deal.
> 
> I think it has possibilities if I put some big gaudy hands on it, maybe green? lol


You seem to be the experimenting type...since u asked....If I were you, I would not spend another dime on it....may be just clean the dial of all paint and get it down to bare metal, some of the old hmt dials were made of brass, if this was repainted on one of those you might see shiny brass beneath the red and then if you'd fancy some painted hands, go with black and red. I think for 4 bucks that's a good experiment


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

kkindaface said:


> You seem to be the experimenting type...since u asked....If I were you, I would not spend another dime on it....may be just clean the dial of all paint and get it down to bare metal, some of the old hmt dials were made of brass, if this was repainted on one of those you might see shiny brass beneath the red and then if you'd fancy some painted hands, go with black and red. I think for 4 bucks that's a good experiment


That idea appeals to me! I'm not sure I'm prepared to take a dial off though. I'll have to do some reading first, but yes, I am indeed the experimenting type and willing to buy some tools.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I am trying to restore an old hmt jubilee and I am looking for 2 dome shaped hmt crowns(see pic for reference) with winding stem. I am trying to find it on eBay from any old hmt watch but have not come across one with a decent price so far.

If anyone has it, I am willing to buy from you. I am looking for atleast 2 of them.

If u can locate any listing on eBay that would help me out as well. I see one for the whole movement with the crown for about $15, don't want to spend that much just for crown.

Cheers!
KK


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one today....cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one for Sunday....Cheers p


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This was yesterday.


----------



## Aukvxa02 (Mar 30, 2020)

Wondering if these are originals please, and what year roughly,! Thank you.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: "The HMT Thread"*

Janata white is a repainted dial and the other Janata dial definitely is a fantasy dial. The year may not be on the movement usually found in case back.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

My cheeky little HMT with its adorably rogue 11 o'clock marker.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I pulled out my LE White Pilot and discovered the backing of the strap is cracking and generally looking terrible! It's a nice, thin brown leather strap which I've had on this watch since the day I received it from the group purchase. Looking for new strap options, and would love to see any great pairings you guys may have made... I was eyeing off the navy, suede monza strap from CheapestNatoStraps for a bit, got me thinking of something a bit more 'fun' for this watch...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have bought a few of these off ebay for different watches, I think they would be good for a white Piilot. But smooth leather, the few suede straps I owned I wanted to fill with nice wax polish before they filled with anything nasty that spilled onto them.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 15153337
> 
> 
> I have bought a few of these off ebay for different watches, I think they would be good for a white Piilot. But smooth leather, the few suede straps I owned I wanted to fill with nice wax polish before they filled with anything nasty that spilled onto them.


Hmm, I've got something similar I should try on, it's 18mm at the lugs but flares out to 20, may not suit the pilot, but I'll give it a try. I actually have that strap set aside for a restoration project...


----------



## Ayush359 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi guys, can someone please help me understand the technical difference, if any, between Sourab Premium and Sourab Supreme? Was wondering why there's a price difference of almost 20% between the two.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I kept meaning to buy a Sona, so many that seemed wrong, condition, hands, dial, the SONA lettering. Anyway, I did get the original Citizen version, first wearing today:


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I kept meaning to buy a Sona, so many that seemed wrong, condition, hands, dial, the SONA lettering. Anyway, I did get the original Citizen version, first wearing today:
> 
> View attachment 15324929


Same here, having trouble telling what's legit and what's not!

That one looks great, good find.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, I wasn’t sure where else to post this, I’m not quite ready to officially lost it in the Sales Corner, but I am considering selling my Limited Edition HMT White Pilot... is there much interest in these?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Well, I wasn't sure where else to post this, I'm not quite ready to officially lost it in the Sales Corner, but I am considering selling my Limited Edition HMT White Pilot... is there much interest in these?


Well, there must be a lot of lurkers on this thread, I received FIFTEEN offers since posting that!


----------



## aritra (Nov 16, 2020)

My Latest HMT Acquisition, preowned though.


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a this HMT pilot which i dont really wear as i dont like the dial. 

Does anyone know if i can change the dial or where i can buy replacement dial 

Am not sure what colour i want. Maybe blue minimalistic looking.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My non LE white pilot ..... cheers p 
Has anyone heard from fatehbajwa ??


----------



## aritra (Nov 16, 2020)

the_chang said:


> I have a this HMT pilot which i dont really wear as i dont like the dial.
> 
> Does anyone know if i can change the dial or where i can buy replacement dial
> 
> Am not sure what colour i want. Maybe blue minimalistic looking.


This isn't an original dial, Any Janata, Pilot or Sathi will fit this case.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

A quick (fuzzy) pic of my nos factory Pilot c/w the original rubber strap...from fatehbajwa...cheers p


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

My first HMT arrived nearly a year ago, with an issue. It's a hand-wind Pilot. I'm in the US; the watch was shipped by an eBay seller in India. What with Covid slowing everything down I decided to not try to get the seller to make good on it. I've been able to regulate my own watches and do a few other minor things - but I haven't been able to take care of this. Can someone suggest what I can do?

As you can see in the photos, the crown doesn't go all the way in. As it is now, it sometimes has been able to set the hands, but right now it will not do that either.

I found the button to release the stem and crown, on the back of the movement. I was able to pull the stem out. It did not go back in easily but I finally did get it in. As I wrote above, it will sometimes set the hands, but it won't wind. Right now there's no in-out movement in the stem.. I've also apparently loosened the crown from the stem, so next time I have the back off, I will need to pull the stem out again, and tighten the crown onto it.

Any suggestions on getting the stem to move properly? As it is now, it won't wind.

Thanks!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

mystic nerd said:


> My first HMT arrived nearly a year ago, with an issue. It's a hand-wind Pilot. I'm in the US; the watch was shipped by an eBay seller in India. What with Covid slowing everything down I decided to not try to get the seller to make good on it. I've been able to regulate my own watches and do a few other minor things - but I haven't been able to take care of this. Can someone suggest what I can do?
> 
> As you can see in the photos, the crown doesn't go all the way in. As it is now, it sometimes has been able to set the hands, but right now it will not do that either.
> 
> ...


I am not an expert and do this at your own risk...find the small dot above the stem ...use something like a round wooden tooth pick and push down on this dot and pull gently on the crown / stem to remove.....if this works clean off the stem lube it with a "bit" of light oil and try to reinsert ..... may have to gently adjust the movement up/down back/forth so that it goes in straight...."do not force" .... see if this works.....good luck /cheers p


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> I am not an expert and do this at your own risk...find the small dot above the stem ...use something like a round wooden tooth pick and push down on this dot and pull gently on the crown / stem to remove.....*if this works clean off the stem lube it with a "bit" of light oil* and try to reinsert ..... may have to gently adjust the movement up/down back/forth so that it goes in straight...."do not force" .... see if this works.....good luck /cheers p


Paul, 
Thanks.

I've been able to release the stem before, by pushing the recessed release button. So I suspect I'll be able to do it again.

For cleaning the stem,
Is common (in the US) 3-in-1 machine oil OK? Or do I need to get something more exotic from a watchmaking supply house?

I also have WD-40, carb cleaner, throttle body cleaner, and a collection of common cleaning solvents handy.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

mystic nerd said:


> Paul,
> Thanks.
> 
> I've been able to release the stem before, by pushing the recessed release button. So I suspect I'll be able to do it again.
> ...


I would use a bit of rubbing alcohol to clean and although 3-1 (too thick) is not ideal at all.....put a "small" drop on it and wipe off well just leaving the "thinnest" coating....the trick will be to get it back in....the stems are very fragile and can break very easy...you have to try and get in "straight in" on both planes ... if this doesn't work you may be out of luck...may take a few tries....have patience!!


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Paul, thanks.
Bruce


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> I would use a bit of rubbing alcohol to clean and although 3-1 (too thick) is not ideal at all.....put a "small" drop on it and wipe off well just leaving the "thinnest" coating....the trick will be to get it back in....the stems are very fragile and can break very easy...you have to try and get in "straight in" on both planes ... if this doesn't work you may be out of luck...may take a few tries....have patience!!


Paul, what oil can I get that is thin enough? Maybe mineral oil from a pharmacy? Something else? Marvel Mystery Oil?


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Recently received this one, my first HMT. Great price and I love that crazy teal color dial.
Joe


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

mystic nerd said:


> Paul, what oil can I get that is thin enough? Maybe mineral oil from a pharmacy? Something else? Marvel Mystery Oil?


Sent PM cheers p


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> Sent PM cheers p


Paul, thank you for your help on this.

Well... I did my best on it, no luck. I cleaned it with 90+% rubbing alcohol, and then lubed the inner end of the stem (6-8 mm or so) with bit of thin lubricant that supposedly is suitable for watches. Some reviewers said it's not suitable - but as I was using it only on the winding/setting mechanism, I decided to chance it.

After cleaning + lube, the stem went in only most of the way. Not fully. It will move the hands - but the hour and minute hand aren't always in synch. Sometimes one or the other will move. Sometimes they'll move together, as they should.
So I'll lay this little timepiece to rest. I'm out approximately the price of a couple McDonalds lunches.

I'd like to ask - and not only of Paul H, anyone's response is most welcome -
Should I generally trust the HMTs sold on the Bay, at prices between about $15-$25? Or have you come to expect failed watches from those sources?

And also - 
I found no gasket inside this watch. I don't expect even 50m of water resistance - but do any of their models have any sort of protective gasket?
All other things being equal, I prefer a no-date watch if it's a mechanical. That's one or two less things for me to set before putting it on my wrist.

Thanks,
mystic nerd


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you to everyone for bringing this brand to my attention. A few months ago I had never heard of HMT and as of yesterday, I am the (proud) owner of one.
I was looking for a Pilot, but found this instead.









It was listed as being a "restored dial". I liked the sunburst dial and applied "hmt" logo along with the indices.









Now that I have it in hand, there are 2 minor gripes.
1 - There is a slight dent in the dial in from 2:00.
2 - The lume pips are dreadful. 11:00 and 3:00 being the worst applied, and most of the others not that much better.

However, overall this watch exceeded my (low) expections. For under US$20 (with free postage), what a watch!
It has a nice solid feel and is in a stainless case. I mostly buy old Soviet watches which are usually in plated brass, so stainless is crazy for less than $20.
I also has the vintage "vibe" of, dare I say it, an old Seiko.









The case "polish" is consistent with a vintage watch. Surprisingly it hasn't been overdone, so the edges aren't so dull.

I don't know the lift angle, so on the Timegrapher it was a bit over the place, but not devastating (I did say it was less than $20, right?).

How much do I like it? Well enough to be wearing it now.
Even the 0231 movement is nice to look at.









So thanks again to you all.
Now back to looking for that Pilot...


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll be shocked if we have any non-franken HMTs on this thread again! These Bombay specials are wild.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

hmt Jubilee.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Feb 22, 2021


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Does someone know how a new in the box with tags and papers HMT watch can be purchased and shipped to the USA? 😕


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Rigsby21 (Apr 30, 2021)

Recently fallen in love with HMT. I have a small (and growing) collection (shh, don't tell my Mrs). I'm sure most of them are 'frankenwatches', but hey, for the price I don't really care! Does anyone know if HMT ever made (or do you have) an automatic with a numeric dial? I have one on order with non-numeric markings, but have a preference for numbered ones.


----------



## Aidroos (Jul 18, 2021)

fatehbajwa said:


> One of the largest online shopping sites eBay......they class Vintage as upto 1983....just a thought.


Were these not the OMAX of INDIA. I recall the contract failing from ALLWYN (which used Seiko calibres) later formed in to HMT and produced inaccurate entry level time pieces. They were never good then, are just wort 700 INR = 9.2USD. They were backed by Citizen's automatic and mechanical calibres and Seiko Quartz movements. They never really produced anything in house. Apologies, it was garbage then, is still the same. Hence no collector will pay anything more for it.

At least Omax produced their own calibres. And as did the Chinese watch makers of that era until today. I respect the CHINESE movements to be produced in house (even though inaccurate), they were original and some what smart short cut designs with an ETA like base. SWATCH has better ETA movements used from LONGINES to OMEGA. Rhonda, Sellita, at entry level swiss grade are better. Why not collect those? Seiko, and their subsidiary Epson make robust entry level and Seiko specific spring drive calibre in the GS. An Eco Drive from Citizen is worthy for its 10 year life and cases with 200 meter water resistance.

What does HMT offer? Packed at the worst low cost factory with outsourced to low quality homeland produced parts with designs from citizen and seiko on the lowest possible scale. Just because its running doesn't mean its accurate and precise. There was no skill, art, technology of ingenuity involved hence the low price and quality. AT least if I invest in a collection, it should have some form of skill, workmanship, crafting, a calibre with some character, here there is nothing. Not even a great case like an oyster. They used toxic radium that killed the discoverer. And we have a list praising them?

Praise something worth while not an insult to horology. I had a similar argument on the Chinese tourbillion page, I don't respect those. Highly inaccurate calibres, but at least they are completely made from scratch by watch makers in CHINA, this I can admire, again not respect, but a mere admiration for their achievement. They have created calibres for a fraction of what others are selling a service on a calibre for.

Tell me why I should collect an already depreciated HMT? Because it's assembled by some of the skill lacking technicians from INDIA?

Some of the most skillful technicians in INDIA were working for OMEGA and ORIS for ADs. If HMT was so great, why was it shut down? Even TITAN is garbage, they use miyota. They don't produce anything parts are sourced from china, and assembled in INDIA. You the the trend here?

NO OFFENSE TO YOU OR ANYONE OR ANY AUTHORITY OR NATIONAL FIGURE OR POLITICAL PARTY, FRANKY APOLOGIES TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN. This is my speculative opinion and does not equate to your choices or collections. I do not wish any disturbance to any person associated as a maker, seller, worker, buyer, promoter, distributor, collector, invertor or anyone or organization directly or indirectly involved to be hurt by my opinion under Article 19 of the INDIAN Constitution. And so far this post is devoid of violating Article 29 of the said constitution, since my observations are on the technical aspects and not against the Nation, its legislative policies, statues, nor any present or past/ in office/ retired government personnel.

These are FRANKEN WATCHES NOW.


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Aidroos said:


> Were these not the OMAX of INDIA....
> ...These are FRANKEN WATCHES NOW.


My, but you seem to have a rather large chip in your shoulder


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a HMT Kohinoor which the crown keeps coming loose from the stem. 
How do i fix this before i start opening things up ?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

the_chang said:


> I have a HMT Kohinoor which the crown keeps coming loose from the stem.
> How do i fix this before i start opening things up ?


Its been a long time since I messed with one of my HMTs to actually dismantle it. I can't remember for sure if the crown threads and screws onto the stem or not.

I'd say, either way, to be safe, you'll want to take the back off of the watch and engage the button on the movement that disengages the clutch holding the stem in place. If it is a screw crown, then a quick dot of blue loctite (242 if I remember correctly) in the crown threads before screwing the crown and stem together will hold and do the trick, before you engage the stem back into the movement.

Someone else may need to interject, but if it isn't a screw crown, then I think the same process with a tiny drop of superglue will keep the two pieces holding together - unless you wanted to try to source a whole separate stem and crown combo from ebay.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

the_chang said:


> I have a HMT Kohinoor which the crown keeps coming loose from the stem.
> How do i fix this before i start opening things up ?


Yes a product called Locktite may help......good luck / cheers p


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Janata


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*Hello guys, really wanna own one of the HMT watches, but I would like to buy a new watch.
Which models are iconic? and which are the best looking ones in your opinion?*


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Sharing a news article from HT....


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

the one said:


> Sharing a news article from HT....
> View attachment 16183667


Thanks for posting.....


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> Cheers p
> 
> View attachment 16307512


Beautiful watch Paul! The Gold Dial Sona is my favorite HMT watch.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

This one looks just like the one Paul and I have except it has a gold seconds hand.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> This one looks just like the one Paul and I have except it has a gold seconds hand.


I was told that the red sweep may not be original ... who knows .... cheers p


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is a new white one in this video.Can you still buy these new?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> Here is a new white one in this video.Can you still buy these new?


I don't know ... and it has a red sweep


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> I don't know ... and it has a red sweep


Yeah,and the new dial doesn't have the HMT logo under "17 Jewels".


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> Yeah,and the new dial doesn't have the HMT logo under "17 Jewels".


ok I see that thanks .... my red sweep is different ... has a lollipop and maybe not original


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> ok I see that thanks .... my red sweep is different ... has a lollipop and maybe not original


I think it looks cool! Where did you get your watch?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

So sad that we lost Prashant to Covid. Thought I would just share this video he made and a touching tribute from his daughter.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> I think it looks cool! Where did you get your watch?


E bay yrs ago and shipped from Holland ....


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> So sad that we lost Prashant to Covid. Thought I would just share this video he made and a touching tribute from his daughter.


thanks for posting !! I am awaiting my Malhar


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> thanks for posting !! I am awaiting my Malhar


Is that an HMT watch?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

My HMT WOTD

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

naganaga said:


> My HMT WOTD
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


Beautiful watch,thanks for posting! Why is there no subforum for HMT watches on WUS?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Indiglo92 said:


> Beautiful watch,thanks for posting! Why is there no subforum for HMT watches on WUS?


I think very few of the WUS members have an interest. Also, I can easily visualize all the flame wars between posters in the forum about vintage HMT and true HMT and online HMT and mods etc. 

Posting some mods below for you to get a picture. (these are not franken. These are mods.) 

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Some HMT mods on the Janata platform.


























































Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> Is that an HMT watch?


see page 128....Sharing a news article from HT....cheers


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> see page 128....Sharing a news article from HT....cheers


Wow,Thanks Paul,are you getting Silver or Black?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> Wow,Thanks Paul,are you getting Silver or Black?


Black ... looking forward to it arriving!!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> Black ... looking forward to it arriving!!


Thats great! How did you order one?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thats great! How did you order one?contacted





https://ajwa.in/


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> https://ajwa.in/


Thanks Paul,it looks great!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks Paul,it looks great!


ps just note they have just changed the del to mid-Feb ... cheers p


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> ps just note they have just changed the del to mid-Feb ... cheers p


It's worth waiting for.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Before the quartz crisis.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

naganaga said:


> Some HMT mods on the Janata platform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful HMT!they are spectacular watches!
Congratulations! 
My "Janata";
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

These are the only Sona models now at HMT Online store(but all are out of stock)



Official Web Site of HMT Watches by HMT Limited | Buy online



White










Black










Grey


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

rubendefelippe said:


> Beautiful HMT!they are spectacular watches!
> Congratulations!
> My "Janata";
> Greetings!
> ...


Yours is the lovely "art deco" lines white Janata. These came in a few variations. White, black, with lines, and without lines. 

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am going to buy a new HMT Sona from a watch store in India but I am not sure which color I will get. The store owner is going to send me some pictures to look at.

Maybe like one of these. Which do you like? The white or the gold?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> I am going to buy a new HMT Sona from a watch store in India but I am not sure which color I will get. The store owner is going to send me some pictures to look at.
> 
> Maybe like one of these. Which do you like? The white or the gold?


I really like my gold dial however a bit hard to read the time with the gold hands ... I would try the white although the gold on gold certainly looks like a flashy dress watch ... cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Sona = Gold 😁


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Indiglo92 said:


> I am going to buy a new HMT Sona from a watch store in India but I am not sure which color I will get. The store owner is going to send me some pictures to look at.
> 
> Maybe like one of these. Which do you like? The white or the gold?


I have all three dials (White, Black, Gold) and while black is generally my preferred dial color, I have to concede personally that the White Dial Sona is probably the best looking of the bunch


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

The store in India that I am going to buy an HMT Sona from has both a NOS Sona and latest version both in Gold. What is the difference between the older version and the newest one besides the strap? NOS has a leather strap and newest one is nylon. Which should I get?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> The store in India that I am going to buy an HMT Sona from has both a NOS Sona and latest version both in Gold. What is the difference between the older version and the newest one besides the strap? NOS has a leather strap and newest one is nylon. Which should I get?


not sure if any diff .. only thing I saw was the logo is not under the 17 Jewels on the new version ... see my pic above to compare ...


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

By the way,I cancelled my order for the refurbished one I bought on ebay so if anyone wants it I can post the link when it is available on eBay again.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> not sure if any diff .. only thing I saw was the logo is not under the 17 Jewels on the new version ... see my pic above to compare ...
> View attachment 16351431


Thanks Paul. This is the NOS.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Sunday Contribution:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks Paul. This is the NOS.


What Beauties! 
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought the NOS Sona. HMT doesn't make the Gold Dial anymore so the new one at the store in India has a white dial. Both are beautiful but I decided to get the gold one. Here are some pictures of both.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> I bought the NOS Sona. HMT doesn't make the Gold Dial anymore so the new one at the store in India has a white dial. Both are beautiful but I decided to get the gold one. Here are some pictures of both.


Great choice !!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Modded HMT in sunburst sky blue today to remind me of the coming bright spring days. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks!


naganaga said:


> Modded HMT in sunburst sky blue today to remind me of the coming bright spring days.
> 
> Wrist roll:
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

What do the numbers on the HMT casebacks mean? Model number? Manufacturing date? Other? The number on the gold dial Sona looks like 511005 and the white dial Sona looks like 010519.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

appophylite said:


> I have all three dials (White, Black, Gold) and while black is generally my preferred dial color, I have to concede personally that the White Dial Sona is probably the best looking of the bunch


Because of this thread I just ordered this older black dial version from a random seller off eBay in India. It includes this lovely orange nato style strap.  Total cost with shipping $11 USD. I hope it arrives and if it does I hope it works!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

FrankDiscussion said:


> Because of this thread I just ordered this older black dial version from a random seller off eBay in India. It includes this lovely orange nato style strap.  Total cost with shipping $11 USD. I hope it arrives and if it does I hope it works!


That orange definitely makes the black dial pop, and works well with the red hand on yours. I ordered an older HMT Jawan earlier this summer, and the seller packed it well, so it came to the USA with no issues. Hopefully, you have similar luck


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

appophylite said:


> *That orange definitely makes the black dial pop, and works well with the red hand on yours.* I ordered an older HMT Jawan earlier this summer, and the seller packed it well, so it came to the USA with no issues. Hopefully, you have similar luck


Hahaha...I was being a little sarcastic about the strap. I plan on replacing it with a nice brown or black leather strap. I think it deserves it. I will pass the orange one on to someone else. Glad you got you're Jawan with no issues.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> My Sunday Contribution:





Russ1965 said:


>


Russ where did you get those Sonas? They are beautiful!


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

I was surprised to find this in the mailbox this afternoon.  

It's like brand new and after letting it warm up a bit (it's 17f/-8c here) I gave it 10 windings or so and it started to run so I gave it another 20 winds. It's been working ever since. It's my first HMT watch and the first mechanical watch I have had in over 40 yrs so it's quite a marvel to me.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

FrankDiscussion said:


> I was surprised to find this in the mailbox this afternoon.
> 
> It's like brand new and after letting it warm up a bit (it's 17f/-8c here) I gave it 10 windings or so and it started to run so I gave it another 20 winds. It's been working ever since. It's my first HMT watch and the first mechanical watch I have had in over 40 yrs so it's quite a marvel to me.


That's a beauty Frank! Where did you get it from? Here is a video you may like with some history of the HMT Pilot watch.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> That's a beauty Frank! Where did you get it from? Here is a video you may like with some history of the HMT Pilot watch.


Thanks for the video. Very informative and entertaining. The guy with 1000 watches though...

I got mine from a seller on eBay from India called "vintagewatchesforuk". He has a 99.5% rating and 8,900 watches for sale.  I will definitely buy from this seller again. It only took 19 days to get here from the time it was shipped. Of course the strap is very flimsy (I lol'd when I looked at it) and will probably fall apart in a week but that's ok I knew this was going to be the case so a better strap will be on order. I can see why people get addicted to these little guys.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

FrankDiscussion said:


> Thanks for the video. Very informative and entertaining. The guy with 1000 watches though...
> 
> I got mine from a seller on eBay from India called "vintagewatchesforuk". He has a 99.5% rating and 8,900 watches for sale.  I will definitely buy from this seller again. It only took 19 days to get here from the time it was shipped. Of course the strap is very flimsy (I lol'd when I looked at it) and will probably fall apart in a week but that's ok I knew this was going to be the case so a better strap will be on order. I can see why people get addicted to these little guys.


Welcome to the hmt rabbit hole 😀
I have bought 2 from that seller, they are pretty reliable & trustworthy in regards to what they sell.
You'll get a decent enough 'modified' hmt from them.
My janata has been doing fine for over a year now.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> Welcome to the hmt rabbit hole 😀
> *I have bought 2 from that seller, they are pretty reliable & trustworthy in regards to what they sell*.
> You'll get a decent enough 'modified' hmt from them.
> My janata has been doing fine for over a year now.
> View attachment 16360851


Great to know and cool watch! Yes I am aware that these watches are not original but nicely refurbished issues using HMT parts and newly painted dial faces. Even so I am very impressed with mine and I am sure with care I will get a few years of service out of it. I also have an HMT Sona on the way (because of this thread) I ordered on impulse from a different seller with a lower rating but it was only $14 shipped I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Kanchan premium for this Thursday. 

Kanchan means golden: One of the few HMT watches that I have left on the bracelet, this one loses its appeal without the bracelet. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Today's HMT .....


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Do you give your hand wind HMT watches a "rest" once a week like this gentleman does?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

FrankDiscussion said:


> Do you give your hand wind HMT watches a "rest" once a week like this gentleman does?


I guess it sounds reasonable ... I usually only wear the same watch for one day so they get losts of rest ....cheers p


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

FrankDiscussion said:


> Do you give your hand wind HMT watches a "rest" once a week like this gentleman does?


My first mechanical watch was an HMT Janata. And I learned how to wind a watch from this same video! 

I used to let my watch wind down over the weekends


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This HMT mod built around a Heera dial in black and rose gold for this Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

naganaga said:


> This HMT mod built around a Heera dial in black and rose gold for this Saturday.
> 
> Wrist roll:
> 
> ...


Very nice !!


----------



## Wiggleplum (Feb 9, 2012)

What is the best current method to purchase new HMT watches and have shipped to the US? It has been many years since I have purchased one. Thanks 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wiggleplum said:


> What is the best current method to purchase new HMT watches and have shipped to the US? It has been many years since I have purchased one. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


My friend in the HMT Facebook Group Zubair Memon owns a store in India call Popular Watch Company. You can buy new HMT Watches from him. he takes paypal and ships by airmail with track. he sent me this message for another WUS member yesterday who wants an HMT watch and asked how to contact Zubair:

Hi Morning Many thnx for message He can search me on facebook messenger as Zubair Memon. I have Sona watches available. Will show. Thnx regards Zubair

Just tell him Indiglo92 sent you,lol.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Wiggleplum said:


> What is the best current method to purchase new HMT watches and have shipped to the US? It has been many years since I have purchased one. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


I am new the this world of HMT watches but I have been using eBay since from what I understand the actual HMT online shop doesn't ship to internationally. The watches that eBay sellers sell are usually refurbished using HMT parts and re-painted dials. That isn't a bad thing...I have a refurbished HMT Pilot watch which is running perfectly and keeps excellent time. However I am sure more knowledgeable people will chime in with other options.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

FrankDiscussion said:


> I am new the this world of HMT watches but I have been using eBay since from what I understand the actual HMT online shop doesn't ship to internationally. The watches that eBay sellers sell are usually refurbished using HMT parts and re-painted dials. That isn't a bad thing...I have a refurbished HMT Pilot watch which is running perfectly and keeps excellent time. However I am sure more knowledgeable people will chime in with other options.


Frank,you should join the HMT Facebook group. That is the best place to find real HMT watches. 









HMT Watches | Facebook


About this group: ----------------- This group was the very first on Facebook dedicated to HMT watches. While HMT watches have arguably been the best value in the watch industry for some time, very...




www.facebook.com


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Frank,you should join the HMT Facebook group. That is the best place to find real HMT watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am checking now. Thanks!


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

As a test I didn't wind my HMT Pilot yesterday morning and it ran for 37 hours before stopping. I wound it up today and it's keeping perfect time.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Tuxedo-style HMT Ajeet (Ajeet means invincible) for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Kanchan for Flashy Friday / Flashback Friday. 

Following last Thursday's Kanchan Premium, this is the "ordinary" Kanchan, the golden one which is an attractive watch reminiscent of the Rado Diastar. 

Sorry about the wrong date, noticed it only after shooting the watch this morning. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I got excited when I read this post on the HMT Facebook Group page:

You can buy directly from www.hmtwatches.in
Then You can use a Shop and Ship Service like Aramex Shop and Ship. They provide an address in different countries including India. You can get the watches shipped to your Indian address provided by S&S and then they courier to your address. I use it all the while for my global shopping needs and I find it quite economical too. You can check the link below and there are multiple other such services too. Of course you need to check if they provide service in Chile.
https://www.shopandship.com/.../service.../54272/FreeFlex...

But when I tried to signup for Shop and Ship I found that they didn't ship to The USA.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I found another place that does ship HMT watches to the USA









Shop and Ship with Shoppre | International Courier and Consolidation Services


Signup for Indian Address. Shop your favorite Indian store and Ship Internationally. India's #1 international courier, shipping, consolidation and parcel forwarding company.




www.shoppre.com


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

On Republic Day 🇮🇳


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

I have these two on the way from eBay.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Very beautiful watches, guys. I find the domed acrylic models to pair very well with NATOs. I used to wear my white Janata on a leather NATO and then a khaki NATO. My black Pilot had an olive green perlon, but it also went very well with the khaki NATO.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't get an opportunity to wear these often, so taking advantage of India celebrating Independence Day, and wearing some of my Indian watches 😎


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## A4527 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

"Sherpa"


----------



## A4527 (Dec 16, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> "Sherpa"
> View attachment 16396659
> 
> nice, is that original?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

It's a 'refurbished' from ebay.
It's similar to my Janata, only with a little Sherpa logo in the centre.
I've purchased a few from the same seller in India and they are all nice, run well.
Very addictive


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> It's a 'refurbished' from ebay.
> It's similar to my Janata, only with a little Sherpa logo in the centre.
> I've purchased a few from the same seller in India and they are all nice, run well.
> Very addictive


It looks great with that strap.


----------



## A4527 (Dec 16, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> It's a 'refurbished' from ebay.
> It's similar to my Janata, only with a little Sherpa logo in the centre.
> I've purchased a few from the same seller in India and they are all nice, run well.
> Very addictive


Yes they are quite addictive to buy, especially when you come across one in a old shop. A got one in great condition for $9 with a date function that's currently selling for around $60 and it's very accurate. Whenever I see any watch shop it's hard not to have a quick look for some cheap hmts.Well, at least I can, I guess it's hard for enthusiasts abroad to buy these.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

FrankDiscussion said:


> It looks great with that strap.


Thanks Frank, virtually all my nato straps are from AliEx, far cheaper than ebay, for basically the same nato, great value for money if you buy 4 or 5 at the one time, unfortunately the delivery time can be a month or so though.
Snail mail 😀


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A4527 said:


> Yes they are quite addictive to buy, especially when you come across one in a old shop. A got one in great condition for $9 with a date function that's currently selling for around $60 and it's very accurate. Whenever I see any watch shop it's hard not to have a quick look for some cheap hmts.Well, at least I can, I guess it's hard for enthusiasts abroad to buy these.


Yes, I agree.
I've used the same India ebay seller a few times now, they're a reliable seller & I know what I'm getting regarding a refurb.
So I stick with him.
I tried another India seller once & received a stinker of an hmt Chetan.
Like you say it is pretty difficult to get an hmt from an official outlet posted to outside of India.
I take my hat off to the decent guys who re-assemble/refurbish hmt's & sell them to be honest, I have had one stinker (the Chetan) from about six.
All the best 👍


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought a watch HMT it cost $63 plus shipping.



Official Web Site of HMT Watches by HMT Limited | Buy online












I used Shoppre









Shop and Ship with Shoppre | International Courier and Consolidation Services


Signup for Indian Address. Shop your favorite Indian store and Ship Internationally. India's #1 international courier, shipping, consolidation and parcel forwarding company.




www.shoppre.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is a review of the watch I bought.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bought an HMT Pilot! I used Shoppre again. It cost $52 plus shipping.












PILOT YELLOW SS



This is how Shoppre works









Pilot HMT Watches online shopping India | Shipping Worldwide


Buy Stainless Steel Black Color PILOT BD SS Men's watch online from HMT Online shopping India. Ship Worldwide at Cheap Cost with our Personal Shopper Assisted Purchase service.




www.shoppreparcels.com


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful and bright "drunken" Kohinoor in gilt for this sunny Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

naganaga said:


> This beautiful and bright "drunken" Kohinoor in gilt for this sunny Sunday!
> 
> Wrist roll:
> 
> ...


Beautiful Kohinoor naganaga! I am still waiting for my to arrive from India(it's not as nice as yours,lol).


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is a video of the HMT Yellow Dial Pilot


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad I bought the Yellow Pilot yesterday,they sold out in 24 hours!


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Indiglo92 said:


> Glad I bought the Yellow Pilot yesterday,they sold out in 24 hours!


The maroon is available right now.

The one to really look out for is the white dial janata with bar indices.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

tresconik said:


> The maroon is available right now.
> 
> The one to really look out for is the white dial janata with bar indices.


Thanks! Actually I didn't get the yellow one. I orderd it on Saturday but it was already 12:00 am Sunday in India so Shoppre didn't enter my order until Monday morning and the yellow pilots were sold out by that time. So I ordered a green one instead and I got the last one.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

It seems like these are make in very small numbers since the Yellow sold out in 1 day and the Green sold out in 2. I am surprised that the Maroon is still available.


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

What's the story with those Mickey Mouse HMTs all over the Bay?


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

SILES89 said:


> What's the story with those Mickey Mouse HMTs all over the Bay?


There's an infamous modder in Mumbai who's responsible for possibly the whole supply. No joke.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Shoppree has my Tarqeeq and the Green and Yellow Pilots(it came back in stock for a day and I bought one) are being shipped there. It is in my locker now and they sent me a picture of it.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one for Friday ... cheers


----------



## Gothamatic (11 mo ago)

A4527 said:


> Yes they are quite addictive to buy, especially when you come across one in a old shop. A got one in great condition for $9 with a date function that's currently selling for around $60 and it's very accurate. Whenever I see any watch shop it's hard not to have a quick look for some cheap hmts.Well, at least I can, I guess it's hard for enthusiasts abroad to buy these.





Caledonia said:


> Yes, I agree.
> I've used the same India ebay seller a few times now, they're a reliable seller & I know what I'm getting regarding a refurb.
> So I stick with him.
> I tried another India seller once & received a stinker of an hmt Chetan.
> ...


I am looking for a reliable internet dealer of vintage mecahnical HMT watches who can ship from India to USA. The first dealer sol me mainly nonfucntioning watches in the order, the seconddealer sent four working good looking wathces, but he has dissapeared from Ebay. Any suggestions appreciated, I love these watches, and want to buy some more. Many thanks!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Gothamatic said:


> I am looking for a reliable internet dealer of vintage mecahnical HMT watches who can ship from India to USA. The first dealer sol me mainly nonfucntioning watches in the order, the seconddealer sent four working good looking wathces, but he has dissapeared from Ebay. Any suggestions appreciated, I love these watches, and want to buy some more. Many thanks!


Hi, for the hmt 'refurbs' I've had from Ebay, vintagewatchesforuk is ok. 
I believe he ships worldwide.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> Hi, for the hmt 'refurbs' I've had from Ebay, vintagewatchesforuk is ok.
> I believe he ships worldwide.


Yes I have bought a refurbished HMT Pilot watch from that eBay seller. It took less than 3 weeks to arrive. The refurbished HMT impressed me so much that I decided to order a refurbished Benrus from them. It should be here next week sometime. I do try to buy from eBay sellers that have a 99-100% feedback rating and rarely any with ratings less than that.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

FrankDiscussion said:


> Yes I have bought a refurbished HMT Pilot watch from that eBay seller. It took less than 3 weeks to arrive. The refurbished HMT impressed me so much that I decided to order a refurbished Benrus from them. It should be here next week sometime. I do try to buy from eBay sellers that have a 99-100% feedback rating and rarely any with ratings less than that.


I've just stuck to hmt from that seller Frank, stainless steel cases, drilled lugs, nice clean movements and they keep good time.
Let us know what the Benrus is like 👍


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

About this seller (vintagewatchesforuk ) : Do we find Frankenstein watches or is there a percentage of genuine stuff ?

I mean we can find vintage Citizen, Orient, or ORIS for 20€.....Is there some ORIS in it ?
Did HMT produce automatic movements ? (I thought they did only hand winding).


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Notathome said:


> About this seller (vintagewatchesforuk ) : *Do we find Frankenstein watches or is there a percentage of genuine stuff* ?
> 
> I mean we can find vintage Citizen, Orient, or ORIS for 20€.....Is there some ORIS in it ?
> Did HMT produce automatic movements ? (I thought they did only hand winding).


I believe the HMT watch I purchased off eBay is a Frankenwatch with a repainted dial. However it has been working perfectly since I got it and it will run a solid 37hrs before needing to be wound again. I am not sure if HMT produced and automatic watch. If you want to buy genuine HMT watches the forum member "Indiglo92" has a contact in India that will ship HMT watches internationally. He has posted links in this thread about them.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

My surprise was to see that there are some watches brands like Oris, that are very expensive if you want to get some new ones, for less than 20€.
I understand that these are Frankenwatches, but if the case or the dial of the watch have been changed, can we expect to have some parts that are genuine ?


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Notathome said:


> My surprise was to see that there are some watches brands like Oris, that are very expensive if you want to get some new ones, for less than 20€.
> I understand that these are Frankenwatches, but if the case or the dial of the watch have been changed, can we expect to have some parts that are genuine ?


I think with HMT watches they use genuine HMT parts but from other watches. With the other brands I am not certain. I did purchase an older Citizen and Seiko 5 Frankenwatches from an eBay seller in India and they are working fine. I am not that fussy as long as they look decent and work well. I am by far no expert but for someone wanting to get into mechanical watches at a very inexpensive level I think they are good bargain. I also have an HMT Kohinoor and Sona on the way from eBay. Both watches were $14 USD shipped.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Notathome said:


> Did HMT produce automatic movements ? (I thought they did only hand winding).


There are several HMT autos.. check out the Rajat and the Dilip. There are more, but I don't remember their names off the top of my head.

Also check out the HMT Taurus, Leo, ADSL, NAS


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> This one for Friday ... cheers
> 
> View attachment 16413565


Beautiful Black Pilot Paul! Where did you get that one? Shoppre got my Green Pilot today. They sent me this picture.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gothamatic said:


> I am looking for a reliable internet dealer of vintage mecahnical HMT watches who can ship from India to USA. The first dealer sol me mainly nonfucntioning watches in the order, the seconddealer sent four working good looking wathces, but he has dissapeared from Ebay. Any suggestions appreciated, I love these watches, and want to buy some more. Many thanks!


You can contact Zubair Memon on Facebook Messenger he is a long-time member of the HMT Facebook group and he owns a store in India where he sells new and used HMT watches. He ships worldwide and excepts Paypal. I bought my NOS HMT Sona from him.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous HMT Kohinoor Blue for day 1 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

naganaga said:


> This fabulous HMT Kohinoor Blue for day 1 of my Kohinoor Week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue dial is beautiful!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Shoppre received my yellow Pilot today and sent me this picture.


----------



## maurizio.cglt (Nov 4, 2020)

HI. I am creating a collection with a diver's watch (with rotating bezel) for every nation that has ever produced mechanical movements. Do you have any suggestion for a HMT diver which matches my requirements? Thank you very much


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

maurizio.cglt said:


> HI. I am creating a collection with a diver's watch (with rotating bezel) for every nation that has ever produced mechanical movements. Do you have any suggestion for a HMT diver which matches my requirements? Thank you very much


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Indiglo92 said:


>


Definitely a sports watch. I doubt if it can be used as a diver. I wouldnt take any of my HMTs including the sportster anywhere near water, let alone diving. 

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This HMT Kohinoor with brushed gilt dial with a black rail for day 2 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

FrankDiscussion said:


> I believe the HMT watch I purchased off eBay is a Frankenwatch with a repainted dial. However it has been working perfectly since I got it and it will run a solid 37hrs before needing to be wound again. I am not sure if HMT produced and automatic watch. If you want to buy genuine HMT watches the forum member "Indiglo92" has a contact in India that will ship HMT watches internationally. He has posted links in this thread about them.


Yes you can also use Shoppre to buy directly from HMT's website.









How Does Shoppre Works and How to Shop & Ship from India


Sign Up for Free & receive your own Personal Locker with Virtual Indian Shipping Address. Buy your favorite product from any Indian stores; Store, Consolidate, Repack & Ship worldwide




www.shoppre.com





This the HMT website they only ship to addresses in India thats why you need a virtual address like the one that Shoppre provides.



Official Web Site of HMT Watches by HMT Limited | Buy online


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


>


Aren't those HMT Sportstar watches somewhat rare?


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

FrankDiscussion said:


> Aren't those HMT Sportstar watches somewhat rare?


I was intrigued and so had a look on ebay- not a single one. I think they must be very rare.


----------



## maurizio.cglt (Nov 4, 2020)

Indiglo92 said:


>


thank you. Now the difficult part is to find one of these


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

I recently saw one in good condiiton selling for 6.5k INR


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This grey HMT Kohinoor for day 3 of my Kohinoor week. 

Wearing it on a lovely grey strap by khisatheminimalistcraft 

Wrist roll: February 9, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #mechanicalwatch #handwinding #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

maurizio.cglt said:


> thank you. Now the difficult part is to find one of these


The Sportstar (technically a sports watch rather than a diver) is very rare. In good condition, including an un-faded bezel, the Sportstar is incredibly rare.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Those Sportstars, however, are "sporty" only in name. They have the infamous 30m barely there WR of HMTs, even with new gaskets....


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

rahulg said:


> Those Sportstars, however, are "sporty" only in name. They have the infamous 30m barely there WR of HMTs, even with new gaskets....


Breathe in their direction and you'll see rust appearing


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


> You can contact Zubair Memon on Facebook Messenger he is a long-time member of the HMT Facebook group and he owns a store in India where he sells new and used HMT watches. He ships worldwide and excepts Paypal. I bought my NOS HMT Sona from him.


This is terrific info to have. Could you send me a link to his profile or his whatsapp number? There are many people with that name on FB and I can't pin down which one is the one.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

cortman said:


> This is terrific info to have. Could you send me a link to his profile or his whatsapp number? There are many people with that name on FB and I can't pin down which one is the one.


The best way to reach Zubair Memon is to just send him a message on Facebook Messenger You can tell him indiglo92 sent you.

Link to his profile is below









Zubair Memon


Zubair Memon is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Zubair Memon and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




www.facebook.com


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

These just arrived in the mail today. 

















I really like these watches. They were only $12.59 ea. with free shipping. They are in much better condition than I thought they'd be. The Kohinoor is beautiful. The Pilot watch's case is a little rough on the sides but overall really decent and I love the easy to read numbers. For $12.59 I can't complain. Both watches are working well too. My only complaint is the straps. They smell really bad like they were in a damp and musty basement before they were shipped out. They will be replaced eventually.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

FrankDiscussion said:


> These just arrived in the mail today.
> 
> View attachment 16426301
> View attachment 16426304
> ...


Very nice,congrats Frank!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Shoppre is sending the 3 watches in my locker! Shipping costs $33 for DHL. That is not bad since it cost $26 to get my Sona sent by airmail.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Shoppre is sending the 3 watches in my locker! Shipping costs $33 for Fedex. That is not bad since it cost $26 to get my Sona sent by airmail.


I really like that gold one. What is it?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This grey linen dial HMT Kohinoor for day 4 of my Kohinoor week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

naganaga said:


> This grey linen dial HMT Kohinoor for day 4 of my Kohinoor week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is really a beautiful watch,love the grey linen dial!!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

FrankDiscussion said:


> I really like that gold one. What is it?


Thanks Frank,that one is a Tareeq. It's a hand wind with date function so a different movement than my other HMT watches. It cost $60.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Real Pilot










Fake Pilot


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This (burnt) orange HMT Kohinoor for day 5 of my Kohinoor week. 

The dial changes from bright sunburst orange to flat marron with shades of vermillion and pink in between, depending on the light. Always interesting!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Real Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have several very inexpensive refurbished or "Frankenwatches" I picked up from various eBay sellers in India. Not just HMT either and they all seem to perform quite well for what they are. However if you're looking for pinpoint accuracy these watches may not be for you. They lose or gain a few seconds per day (even per hour) but hey they are easy to wind and reset and give a sense of nostalgia. I personally love them regardless of their origin. My current favorite is this HMT vintage military style one.










Here is the latest edition to the collection. I picked it up at the post office today.










An HMT Sona refurb with what appears to have painted on indices and Sona logo. The crown is large and sticks way out with a big gap between it and the case but it is functional. Also when winding it the movement is lose and I can feel and see the dial moving as I wind it. I have to admit out of 4 HMT refurbished watches I have this one is probably the worst in terms of quality but was only $12 USD with shipping. Obviously for what they cost the quality is hit and miss.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright and brilliant HMT Kohinoor Peacock for a Sunny Saturday, Day 6 of 6 of my Kohinoor Week.

Wrist roll: February 12, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #watch #peacock #bluegreen #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

New yellow Kohinoor variant only available in HMT showrooms so far.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

I wish they'd just sell normal silver and white janatas instead of coming out with colourful kohinoors and pilots


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Forgive my ignorance, but it seems HMT is producing watches again, and the "rumors of their demise were greatly exaggerated"? I had been under the impression that the business was closed down and some employees were still putting together watches from scavenged, old stock parts, not full scale production with releasing new models. Is that not the case?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

cortman said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but it seems HMT is producing watches again, and the "rumors of their demise were greatly exaggerated"? I had been under the impression that the business was closed down and some employees were still putting together watches from scavenged, old stock parts, not full scale production with releasing new models. Is that not the case?


They closed 4 of their 5 factories. The factory #5 in Bangalore is still in operation producing both new and old models although on more limited basis than in there heyday. Below is their website. can only order from them directly if you live in India but you can use a service like Shoppre which will buy them for you an ship it to you.



Official Web Site of HMT Watches by HMT Limited | Buy online


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

tresconik said:


> I wish they'd just sell normal silver and white janatas instead of coming out with colourful kohinoors and pilots


They still have them in the online catalog but they are sold out.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just received these beauties:










Order fulfilled via the FB Group "HMT Watches" by an Indian a gentleman, name of Zubair Memon. I was directed to contact Zubair via PM, when inquiring about HMT sales to the USA. It took a while for these to arrive via India Post, but they made it here, in a hand-stitched, cloth covered package, no less.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> Just received these beauties:
> 
> View attachment 16439680
> 
> ...


Wow congrats! Zubair is a great guy. He sold me my NOS Gold HMT Sona.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Propilot" mod. Paired with an orange/tan handmade leather strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## A4527 (Dec 16, 2021)

Latest addition: HMT Jubilee! ($14) Dial looks mesmerising in sunlight.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I changed the straps around on my HMT watches. My green Pilot now wears the brown croc strap that Zubair Memnon gave me when I bought my gold Sona.The yellow Pilot is wearing the black strap that came with my Janata. and the Janata is wearing the steel mesh strap from the green Pilot.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

A4527 said:


> Latest addition: HMT Jubilee! ($14) Dial looks mesmerising in sunlight.
> View attachment 16468095


Beautiful! Where did you get that one?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Indiglo92 said:


> I changed the straps around on my HMT watches. My green Pilot now wears the brown croc strap that Zubair Memnon gave me when I bought my gold Sona.The yellow Pilot is wearing the black strap that came with my Janata. and the Janata is wearing the steel mesh strap from the green Pilot.


Perfect!


----------



## A4527 (Dec 16, 2021)

.


----------



## A4527 (Dec 16, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get that one?


 A seller from Mysore, India. He has a good collection, can dm contact details if you want.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

A4527 said:


> A seller from Mysore, India. He has a good collection, can dm contact details if you want.


Thanks but I was just curious,I never saw that model before.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

The HMT Stellar Open Heart looks like this Citizen watch. It has the same movement but costs About $150 less.


----------



## A4527 (Dec 16, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks but I was just curious,I never saw that model before.


Yes, jubilee is not as well known as pilot, janata or Kohinoor. It was released when hmt completed 25 years, so the name "jubilee" ,it's harder to find compared to others as it was in production for a small period. Check this in pristine condition:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16476335


I like that dial, can you give us a lume shot?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

StephenR said:


> I like that dial, can you give us a lume shot?












Great lume for a minute but does last .... cheers p


----------



## Legionary (11 mo ago)

Sorry to ask here, as I am sure this is already answered somewhere but I don't have the time to read through hundreds of pages. 

Are there any HMT watches with decent automatic movements? By decent I mean with accuracy and precision on par with ETA 2824, and small positional variations.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16477818
> 
> 
> Great lume for a minute but does last .... cheers p


That’s great, a shame it doesn’t last though, thanks for sharing!


----------



## A4527 (Dec 16, 2021)

Legionary said:


> Sorry to ask here, as I am sure this is already answered somewhere but I don't have the time to read through hundreds of pages.
> 
> Are there any HMT watches with decent automatic movements? By decent I mean with accuracy and precision on par with ETA 2824, and small positional variations.


Hmt stellar has miyota 8205 and I think other new automatics have the same movement (sougandh supreme)


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just bought a Kohinoor with Kannada dial from the HMT website. I think Paul H is from Kannada,lol.










Here is a better picture of one from the internet.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

😊


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

My HMT collection










Pilots










Kohinoors










Karna,Sona,Tareeq and Janata


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Exceptional Mitch !!!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Paul! I just have room for 2 more in my HMT drawer.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks Paul! I just have room for 2 more in my HMT drawer.


You will have to get another drawer


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> You will have to get another drawer


No can do kemosabe, my other drawers are full and I don't own this furniture. I live in my girlfriend's house and I have to keep my watches hidden away from her. She finds my watch obsession disturbing and said that she would rather I watch **** than look at pictures of watches,lol.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> No can do kemosabe, my other drawers are full and I don't own this furniture. I live in my girlfriend's house and I have to keep my watches hidden away from her. She finds my watch obsession disturbing and said that she would rather I watch **** than look at pictures of watches,lol.


What ever works


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Indiglo92 said:


> No can do kemosabe, my other drawers are full and I don't own this furniture. I live in my girlfriend's house and I have to keep my watches hidden away from her. She finds my watch obsession disturbing and said that she would rather I watch **** than look at pictures of watches,lol.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought another HMT watch from the website yesterday,an HMT Amitahb. It is a new version of an old watch. This one has a fluted bezel wear( the original has a smooth bezel). I think it looks pretty cool. 



Official Web Site of HMT Watches by HMT Limited | Buy online


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bought an HMT Chethan on eBay. $17.99 with free shipping from India. This one is all original and not "refurbished" like the other HMT I won on eBay.


----------



## phani.bhushan (Feb 28, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> The HMT Bhushan......it loosely translates to "Ornament" or "Jewel".


----------



## phani.bhushan (Feb 28, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> The HMT Bhushan......it loosely translates to "Ornament" or "Jewel".


I too have this. Do we have white dial version of this by any chance? In case, if its available, i would like to own it.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

phani.bhushan said:


> I too have this. Do we have white dial version of this by any chance? In case, if its available, i would like to own it.


HMT doesn't make it any more but you could probably get it from on one the sellers in the HMT Facebook group. Try sending a FB message to Zubair Memon at the link below









Zubair Memon


Zubair Memon is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Zubair Memon and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Got these 2 this week.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Bought an HMT Janata.It's one of the most iconic watches in the HMT catalog.



JANATA SS BMKY WD SS




















(Editorial) A Tribute to the HMT Janata: India's Horological Icon


HMT Janata is arguably India's most storied and favourite local watch. Here we take an in-depth look at what makes this watch so charming and iconic.




www.windingritual.com


----------



## blackpanda_01 (8 mo ago)

Are these watches fake or real?


----------



## A4527 (Dec 16, 2021)

Both are original


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Something off about the white Kohinoor. Workmanship looks shoddier than HMT's usual shoddiness.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Has the Kohinoor name been used with more than one case style? Because that one above is definitely not the classic Kohinoor case.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> Has the Kohinoor name been used with more than one case style? Because that one above is definitely not the classic Kohinoor case.


Good question. Definitely different than the cases on my Kohinoors.










This my updated HMT collection.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Out of the 4 (refurbished) HMT manual wind watches I own this one is my favourite.


----------



## Poppies (Jun 16, 2014)

After years of effort, I think my humble little HMT collection is just about complete for my tastes now. The only thing that may tempt me further is a nice linen-style dial for a good price.

I love these watches! They're perfectly imperfect, and have such a unique design "voice."


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Added 2 more watches to my collection.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Watch my friend got for me at a store in Bangalore for $40.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Indiglo92 said:


> Watch my friend got for me at a store in Bangalore for $40.
> 
> View attachment 16909289


A Sportstar new in box for $40? I want to weep.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Saffron Kohinoor is a watch so nice I bought it twice.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Waiting for shipment: Shoppre sent me a photo of the HMT Kaushal I bought.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

My Kaushal at home.


----------



## ankitrawat (3 mo ago)

Please help, is there a way to buy an HMT watch other than its official site cause they are out of stock all the time? I want to gift it to a friend of mine.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> Watch my friend got for me at a store in Bangalore for $40.
> 
> View attachment 16909289


Now that’s nice!


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

ankitrawat said:


> Please help, is there a way to buy an HMT watch other than its official site cause they are out of stock all the time? I want to gift it to a friend of mine.


you just gotta keep looking, bud.


----------

